# Beijing bound Air Malaysia flight loses contact



## temujin

Breaking news.

Supposed to have landed 2 hours ago.Search underway. .

Malaysia Airlines Loses Contact With Flight Carrying 239 - NBC News
*Malaysia Airlines Loses Contact With Flight Carrying 239*
A Malaysia Airlines flight carrying 239 people has lost contact with air traffic control and was still missing two hours after it was supposed to have landed in Beijing, the airline said Saturday morning.

The airline told NBC News that a search-and-rescue mission was under way for Flight MH370, a Boeing 777-200, but it said it had no further information.


----------



## Edison Chen

What happened?


----------



## temujin

Edison Chen said:


> What happened?



Most probably crashed but hijack or sabotage cannot be ruled out


----------



## Edison Chen

Losing contact with control department in Ho Chi Minh air traffic zone? This plane has never contacted with China control department nor entered China air zone.


----------



## tranquilium

temujin said:


> Most probably crashed but hijack or sabotage cannot be ruled out



Aw crap, any idea where was the craft before it lost contact?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

BBC News - Malaysia Airlines 'loses contact with plane'

The Boeing B777-200 aircraft was carrying 227 passengers, including two children, and 12 crew members.

It went missing two hours after taking off from Kuala Lumpur.

It was lost in airspace controlled by Vietnam, China's Xinhua state news agency said.

The aircraft did not enter airspace controlled by China and did not make contact with Chinese controllers, the agency added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Oh lord :|

Hope everything is okay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

239 onboard and 160 from China as I got from the news.

Wish they'll be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMStealth

Hope they all are safe & sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

227 passagers (158x Chinese) in that Air (Boeing 777), only 7x hours oil out ... i think the bad thing had happened in South China Sea.

To Malaysia members, any news ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

If contact was lost in VN controlled airspace, perhaps VN should have some info.


----------



## cnleio

China need send PLA Navy & CHINA COAST GUARD & China Maritime Safety into accident waters.

MH370 airline

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

CNN is reporting that it may have been over the South China Sea, hopefully Chinese rescue teams may head to the location if it crashed into the water. 

Hope everything is well for all.


----------



## cnleio

CNN: *Malaysia Airlines loses contact with jet carrying 239 people*


> Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777 disappeared from radar in Vietnam-controlled airspace, Xinhua news agency reports.



The lost airplane(Red-color) showed in China BeiJing international airport


----------



## Guynextdoor2

shucks!!! This is not news one wants to hear. Hoping for a miracle.


----------



## manojb

CNN: "A flight carrying 239 people from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing is missing and would likely have run out of fuel, the airline says." how can it loose fuel? 
Unfortunate incident!! Hoping for miracle.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Oh my lord what a tragic piece of news to wake up to. Amidst all this negative speculation, I too am hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

manojb said:


> CNN: "A flight carrying 239 people from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing is missing and would likely have run out of fuel, the airline says." how can it loose fuel?
> Unfortunate incident!! Hoping for miracle.



It just means it can't still be in the air right now.


----------



## cnleio

Right now only depend on Spy Satellite to scan incident areas.

Malaysia airlines said M370 maybe there, incident areas between Gulf of Siam and South China Sea


----------



## Bombaywalla

This was a code share flight with China Southern Airlines, and the captain of the missing airliner was no novice - having worked with MAS since 1981.


----------



## cnleio

2014.03.08 morning pics at China BeiJing international airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

A question for those in the know - does Ho Chi Minh have the capability to launch a full fledged search and rescue operation given that the aircraft went missing in Vietnamese airspace?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

It's 839KM from Kuala Lampur to Phu Quoc. 777 planes fly at at 950km/hr. Air traffic talked to the pilot 2 hours after the plane left the terminal. May have made it across the Gulf of Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Last report location on the sea, there's no any successful record Boeing 777-200 land on the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

cnleio said:


> China need send PLA Navy & CHINA COAST GUARD & China Maritime Safety into accident waters.
> 
> MH370 airline


*Lost at the green area:*


----------



## Pardesi

*SEVEN Australians are among the 239 people on board a Malaysia Airlines flight bound that has lost contact with air traffic control and is missing. *
The Beijing-bound Malaysia Airlines flight MH370, a Boeing 777-200 aircraft, lost contact with Subang Air Traffic Control at 5.40am (AEST).
“The flight was carrying 227 passengers (including two infants), 12 crew members,” the airline said in a statement.
Malaysia Airlines said the passengers were from 13 different nationalities.
“It is our understanding there are Australian passengers on board,” a Malaysian Airlines spokesman told News Corp Australia.
A total of 160 were Chinese nationals.
“Malaysia Airlines is currently working with the authorities who have activated their search and rescue team to locate the aircraft,” Malaysia Airlines said.






China’s state news agency is reporting that the Malaysia Airlines aircraft has lost contact over Vietnam while an unconfirmed report on a flight tracking website said the aircraft had plunged 200m and changed course shortly before all contact was lost.
The route would have taken the plane across the Malaysian mainland in a north easterly direction and then across the Gulf of Thailand.
Chinese news agency Xinhua quoted Chinese aviation authorities saying the plane did not enter China’s air traffic control sphere.
China’s foreign ministry spokesman Qin Gang said in a statement: “We are very concerned learning this news.”
”We are contacting relevant authorities and are trying to confirm relevant information.’’
Malaysia Airlines vice president told CNN that the missing plane had enough fuel for seven hours and suspects it would have run out by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

How can such an advanced airliner simply go missing? Reminds of AF 447, but that was over a Radar blank zone over the Atlantic. If this plane went down (god forbid) over land, some locals must have notified the authorities by now. I hope all is well, though i guess it has been long enough missing.


----------



## cnleio

We have lost it on the sea.

MH370 passager:
152x Chinese include one baby
1x Taiwanese
38x Malaysian
12x Indonesian
7x Australians
4x American
3x Frensh
Rest r New zealander, Ukraine, Canadian, Russian, Italian, Austrian and Dutch


> 中国人152人和1名婴儿，中国台湾1人，马来西亚38人，印尼12人，澳大利亚7人，美国4人，法国3人。此外机上还有新西兰、乌克兰、加拿大、俄罗斯、意大利、奥地利和荷兰人。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senheiser

Donatello said:


> How can such an advanced airliner simply go missing? Reminds of AF 447, but that was over a Radar blank zone over the Atlantic. If this plane went down (god forbid) over land, some locals must have notified the authorities by now. I hope all is well, though i guess it has been long enough missing.


every plane crashes and has issues now, just shows that people should buy russian planes at least they are significantly cheaper in price

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Pardesi

In a press conference the airline stated, the last contact with the aircraft had been about 160nm northeast of Kota Bharu (Malaysia), over the Gulf of Thailand. The aircraft was piloted by an experienced captain (53, 18,365 hours total) and a first officer (27, 2,763 hours total). The aircraft carried 153 Chinese citizens, 38 Malaysians, 12 Indonesians, 7 Australians, 3 French, 4 citizens of USA, 2 New Zealanders, 2 Ukrainians, 2 Canadians, 1 Russian, 1 Italian, 1 Taiwanese, 1 Dutch and 1 Austrian.
According to The Aviation Herald's radar data the aircraft was last regularly seen at 17:22Z (01:22L) about half way between Kuala Lumpur and Ho Chi Minh City (Vietnam) at FL350 over the Gulf of Thailand about 260nm northnortheast of Kuala Lumpur and 160nm northeast of Kota Bharu 40 minutes into the flight, followed by anomalies in the radar data of the aircraft over the next minute (the anomalies may be related to the aircraft but could also be caused by the aircraft leaving the range of the receiver).

Aviation sources in China report that radar data suggest a steep and sudden descent of the aircraft, during which the track of the aircraft changed from 024 degrees to 333 degrees. The aircraft was estimated to contact Ho Chi Minh Control Center (Vietnam) at 01:20L, but contact was never established.

Infrared VISSR Satellite Image Mar 7th 18:00Z (Graphics: AVH/Meteosat):





The flight was piloted by Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah, a Malaysian aged 53. He has a total flying hours of 18,365hours. He joined Malaysia Airlines in 1981. First officer, Fariq Ab.Hamid, a Malaysian, is aged 27. He has a total flying hours of 2,763 hours. He joined Malaysia Airlines in 2007.


----------



## cnleio

Here's a old news for reference, that MH370 (Boeing 777-200) was called MH389 two years ago it ever hit a China East Airline's plane(MU583,Airbus340-600) at ShangHai airport 2012-08-09.







MH370's right wing ever repaired ! Two years past, the old wounded wing might crash it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

manojb said:


> CNN: "A flight carrying 239 people from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing is missing and would likely have run out of fuel, the airline says." how can it loose fuel?
> Unfortunate incident!! Hoping for miracle.


It cant, if that was the case, pilot's would have informed the control tower, planes just don't fall out of the sky if they run out of fuel. Hate to say it but sounds like a bomb or structural failure or weather.


----------



## EastSea

Its reported in Vietnam media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

SHAMK9 said:


> It cant, if that was the case, pilot's would have informed the control tower, planes just don't fall out of the sky if they run out of fuel. Hate to say it but sounds like a bomb or structural failure or weather.



Agree.

Airline takes a long time to fall. No communication indicate a sudden destruction which does not allow time to make a emergency signal. Furthermore it occurred over the sea (to make it difficult to collect evidence). All points towards a terrorist attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Nan Yang said:


> Agree.
> 
> Airline takes along time to fall. No communication indicate a sudden destruction which does not allow time to make a emergency signal. Furthermore it occurred over the sea (to make it difficult to collect evidence). All points towards a terrorist attack.


But who would attack a Malaysian airliner? Has Malaysia got any serious enemies? Another interesting fact is that MH370 was operating codeshare flight for China Southern Airlines.


----------



## Roybot

Oh my god, I flew Beijing to KL, on this very airline, just two days back.!!!!!!

Grim news, still hoping for a miracle!



> Ladies and Gentlemen, we are deeply saddened this morning with the news on MH370.
> 
> Malaysia Airlines confirms that flight MH370 had lost contact with Subang Air Traffic Control at 2.40am, today. *There has been speculation that the aircraft has landed at Nanming.* We are working to verify the authenticity of the report and others.




MH370 Flight Incident | Malaysia Airlines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Nan Yang said:


> Agree.
> 
> Airline takes along time to fall. No communication indicate a sudden destruction which does not allow time to make a emergency signal. Furthermore it occurred over the sea (to make it difficult to collect evidence). All points towards a terrorist attack.


*There's only a Uyghur name in passanger list of MH370 airline !*

One pic of passanger list marked by China government





One pic of passanger list in China CCTV weibo






Only one Uyghur in that plane .


----------



## SHAMK9

Roybot said:


> Oh my god, I flew Beijing to KL, on this very airline, just two days back.!!!!!!
> 
> Grim news, still hoping for a miracle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MH370 Flight Incident | Malaysia Airlines


Glad that you decided to take the trip early. There is zero chance of this flight landing elsewhere safely. It has been missing for quite a few hours. They cant track the plane which is very suspicious, I'm 90% sure it was a bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'




----------



## SHAMK9

#PrayForMH370: Navy has confirmed plane crashed into sea, says Vietnam media - Yahoo News Malaysia
Crashed into sea, RIP everyone on board


----------



## imiakhtar

SHAMK9 said:


> Hate to say it but sounds like a bomb or structural failure or weather.



With analysis like that, why don't we make you the Chief Aircraft Accident Investigator?


----------



## cnleio

China media said that Uyghur passager is a artist from XinJiang , following a China artist team to join a art exhibition held in Malaysia KL city.


----------



## SHAMK9

imiakhtar said:


> With analysis like that, why don't we make you the Chief Aircraft Accident Investigator?


Wasn't an analysis, just predictions. Though scenario is very similar to AF447's.


----------



## Edison Chen




----------



## jaunty

Very sad news. 



Edison Chen said:


> View attachment 20299



What is that?


----------



## cnleio

Edison Chen said:


> View attachment 20299


Holy Sh!t


----------



## Roybot

cnleio said:


> China media said that Uyghur passager is a artist from XinJiang , following a China artist team to join a art exhibition held in Malaysia KL city.



The uyghur link is very far fetched. Its impossible to sneak into an airport and then onto a flight with a bomb or explosives. Best not to spread rumours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

jaunty said:


> Very sad news.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?


Maybe a bomb


----------



## jaunty

cnleio said:


> Holy Sh!t



What does it say? Translate please.


----------



## imiakhtar

SHAMK9 said:


> Wasn't an analysis, just predictions. Though scenario is very similar to AF447's



Have you had a look at the weather en-route? Looks very good to me. 

Here is the radar gif:

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/140307_coms1_ir_mh370_anim.gif

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/140307_coms1_wv_mh370_anim.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

jaunty said:


> Very sad news.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?



An experienced aircraft commander said normally there are at least three sets of communication equipment on the plane, it's unlikely all of them are malfunctioning. If all of them didn't work, there is still a special equipment to send notifications to the ground control department about the malfunction of communication equipment. He guessed this plane was hijacked.

But still need more investigation, who knows....Hope more people could get survive, hope it's not a hijack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cybertron

What news to wake up to! RIP to the departed souls


----------



## Falcon29

SHAMK9 said:


> Glad that you decided to take the trip early. There is zero chance of this flight landing elsewhere safely. It has been missing for quite a few hours. They cant track the plane which is very suspicious, I'm 90% sure it was a bomb.



I hope not, I don't suspect that either, maybe some elements are trying to instigate a conflict between Chinese and Muslims? This doesn't seem right but I wonder why no word has came out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imiakhtar

Edison Chen said:


> An experienced aircraft commander said normally there are at least three sets of communication equipment on the plane, it's unlikely all of them are malfunctioning. If all of them didn't work, there is still a special equipment to send notifications to the ground control department about the malfunction of communication equipment.



That's correct.

You have HF radio, VHF radio, sat comms and this aircraft was likely equipped for CPDLC compatibility. IF you have comms failure you set your transponder squawk to 7600.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Edison Chen said:


> An experienced aircraft commander said normally there are at least three sets of communication equipment on the plane, it's unlikely all of them are malfunctioning. If all of them didn't work, there is still a special equipment to send notifications to the ground control department about the malfunction of communication equipment. He guessed this plane was hijacked.
> 
> But still need more investigation, who knows....Hope more people could get survive, hope it's not a hijack.



Thank you. It is indeed very strange that there was no distress call.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imiakhtar

CAL 834 just did some loops over suspect area.

Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!

As an aviator there is nothing that makes you shiver and the hair stand up on the back of your head like a downed aircraft.


----------



## Viet

Bombaywalla said:


> A question for those in the know - does Ho Chi Minh have the *capability* to launch a full fledged search and rescue operation given that the aircraft went missing in Vietnamese airspace?


yes, Vietnam has the capacity...

per Reuters latest update, the plane went off the radar* near Vietnamese airspace*, according to a statement on the Vietnamese government website.

So the plane had *not* entered Vietnam controlled airspace.


----------



## itaskol

【越南海军确认飞机坠落】人民日报记者杨晔消息，越南海军第五军区政治处主任窦凯还大校称，飞机坠落在坚将省土珠岛153海里处，是越南马来领海交界处。越南救援队已出发。

vietnamese navy confirmed the plane is crashed
and vietnam sending rescure team now


----------



## Viet

itaskol said:


> 【越南海军确认飞机坠落】人民日报记者杨晔消息，越南海军第五军区政治处主任窦凯还大校称，飞机坠落在坚将省土珠岛153海里处，是越南马来领海交界处。越南救援队已出发。
> 
> vietnamese navy confirmed the plane is crashed
> and vietnam sending rescure team now


oh that is a very sad news...


----------



## Koovie

Oh damn it, just heard in on news......

I hope that everything is right, but after 2 hours without contact we have to assume the worst :/

May God bless their families


----------



## Viet

*UPDATE [12:37]: Tuoi Tre, a leading daily in Vietnam, reports that the Vietnamese Navy has confirmed the plane crashed into the ocean. According to Navy Admiral Ngo Van Phat, Commander of the Region 5, military radar recorded that the plane crashed into the sea at a location 153 miles South of Phu Quoc island.*

latest news:

According to a High Command of Navy statement, the plane went down at the waters between Vietnam and Malaysia, some 153 nautical miles (300km) off Tho Chu Island in Kien Giang Province.

The Naval Zone 5 is ready for the search and rescue mission.

Vietnam Navy says Malaysia Airlines plane crashes off Tho Chu Island | Tuổi Trẻ news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

naval region 5 is south of Vietnam







just some minutes ago:

Malaysia and Vietnam are conducting a joint search and rescue, says Malaysia Airlines chief executive Ahmad Jauhari Yahya in a statement in a news conference in Kuala Lumpur.

An official at the Civil Aviation Authority of Vietnam (CAAV) said the plane had failed to check in as scheduled at 1721 GMT while it was flying over the sea between Malaysia and Ho Chi Minh city.


----------



## Viet




----------



## imiakhtar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/442145510615289856


----------



## lcloo

Report from Vietnam stated that crashed plane has been found at sea location mid-way between Vietnam and Malaysia. 

RIP to the victim.....


----------



## Viet

Vietnam Emergency Rescue Center announced it has found signal of the missing plane at 9.50am 120 miles South West of Ca Mau cape, the Southern-most point of Vietnam. 

The signal is believed to be the ELT (Emergency Locator Transmittor) , which can be activated manually by the flight crew or *automatically upon impact. *


----------



## Stealth

NbcNews_offsite


----------



## Rashid Mahmood




----------



## Viet

Vietnam Navy says the plane had gone missing within Malaysian maritime territory, one minute before entering Vietnam controlled airspace.


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> China need send PLA Navy & CHINA COAST GUARD & China Maritime Safety into accident waters.
> 
> MH370 airline



That is Malaysia EEZ area, even Vietnam Navy cannot access without request from Malaysia ...



> Flight MH370, operating a Boeing 777-200ER aircraft, last had contact with air traffic controllers 120 nautical miles off the east coast of the Malaysian town of Kota Bharu


----------



## Viet

BoQ77 said:


> That is Malaysia territorial water area, even Vietnam Navy cannot access without request from Malaysia ...


No, it is international waters. Territorial waters is limited to 12 nautical miles from shore.


----------



## BoQ77

Malaysia Coast Guard would be the fastest ones who can approach the crash site.
Anyway, it would be within Malaysian EEZ which foreign navy, coastguard and airplane cannot freely access.


----------



## Edison Chen




----------



## Viet

Malaysia has issued an international emergency call for help. The US navy in the region is said to be on the way.
Vietnam coast guard can dispatch this bird quickly to search the plane.


----------



## ashok321

Viet said:


> No, it is international waters. Territorial waters is limited to 12 nautical miles from shore.



Between the two there is a 200 nautical mile 
*Exclusive economic zone*


----------



## Viet

ashok321 said:


> Between the two there is a 200 nautical mile
> *Exclusive economic zone*


correct, but ouside of territorial waters (12 miles) is international waters.


----------



## pak-marine

This is a Nightmare scenario , May God give the families patience


----------



## cnleio




----------



## Brahmos_2

Five Indians among 239 on board missing Malaysia Airlines plane | NDTV.com


----------



## Sugarcane

That's very sad - May everyone is all right and rescued alive.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam has offered Malaysia an AN 26 plane and three helicopters for possible search and rescue activities.

Vietnam ready to join search for crashed Malaysian plane | Tuổi Trẻ news











According to the Civil Aviation Administration of Vietnam, a helicopter from Malaysia and a C130 plan from Singapore have been searching for the crashed plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

I think the location as cnleio posted is false rumor ... that location close to Vietnam coast inside the Gulf of Thailand.

in Vietnamese rumor, at 10:00 am a foreign plane landing into sea and crack into 2 pieces.

No way, for a missing plane from 9 hours before flies until out of fuel and crash after such a long time for a very short distance

* GULF OF THAILAND* 



*print this map* *other bodies of water *

 *Gulf of Thailand* 



The Gulf of Thailand, formerly the Gulf of Siam, is an inlet of the South China Sea. 

Bordered by Thailand, Cambodia, and the southwestern edge of Vietnam, the gulf's maximum width is 350 miles (560 km), and it extends approximately 450 miles (725 km) in length. 

The Gulf of Thailand is quite shallow along the coastal areas, and those waters provide lucrative fishing grounds. Many rivers flow into the Gulf of Thailand, with the Chao Phraya being the most significant.


----------



## Jguo

Yes like mentioned earlier it is extremely rare (if ever) that ALL communications devices and channels malfunction at the exact same time - as well as giving no prior warning of any sorts before losing contact.

Quoting another source:

'I have heard additional reports that the aircraft, after taking off and cruising at 35,000 feet (safest part of the flight) en route to Beijing, suddenly plummeted 600 feet and veered off course in just a few seconds based on transponder communications...with no voice communications in that short time...and then all communication was abruptly and completely lost.'

Most of the KL-Beijing journey is actually over land, but it crashed very quickly after take off in the sea, perhaps to minimize the chances of evidence being gathered. This was the plan the terrorists had for the Pan Am Flight 103 in the Lockerbie Bombing case.

Apart from the possibility of catastrophic aircraft failure (which given the 777 record and build is extremely unlikely), I am 90% confident the reason for the crash is induced artificially. Terrorism or not, and for what reason and what party carried it out, we'll have to wait to find out - I hope we will find out, the families and countrymen of the victims deserve the truth and to hold those responsible accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Sad news! I hope they find rescuers..!  RIP


----------



## Roybot

Jguo said:


> *Most of the KL-Beijing journey is actually over land, but it crashed very quickly after take off in the sea, perhaps to minimize the chances of evidence being gathered. *This was the plan the terrorists had for the Pan Am Flight 103 in the Lockerbie Bombing case.
> 
> Apart from the possibility of catastrophic aircraft failure (which given the 777 record and build is extremely unlikely), I am 90% confident the reason for the crash is induced artificially. Terrorism or not, and for what reason and what party carried it out, we'll have to wait to find out - I hope we will find out, the families and countrymen of the victims deserve the truth and to hold those responsible accountable.



Please do not participate in rumor mongering, The way the terrorists operate, they would want the whole world to know that they have done it, rather than "destroy evidence".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EastSea

30 minute before, (Reuters) - A Malaysia Airlines flight carrying 227 passengers and 12 crew went missing over the South China Sea on Saturday, presumed crashed, as ships from countries closest to its flight path scoured a large search area for any wreckage.

Vietnamese state media, quoting a senior naval official, had reported that the Boeing 777-200ER flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing had crashed off south Vietnam, but Malaysia's transport minister later denied any crash scene had been identified.

"We are doing everything in our power to locate the plane.

We are doing everything we can to ensure every possible angle has been addressed," Transport Minister Hishamuddin Hussein told reporters near the Kuala Lumpur International Airport.

"We are looking for accurate information from the Malaysian military. They are waiting for information from the Vietnamese side," he said.

Vietnam's state-run Tuoi Tre news also quoted Admiral Ngo Van Phat as qualifying his earlier remarks about a crash site having been identified, saying he had been referring to a presumed crash site beneath the plane's flight path using information supplied by Malaysia.

A crash, if confirmed, would mark the U.S.-built Boeing 777-200ER airliner's deadliest incident since entering service 19 years ago.

The plane disappeared without giving a distress signal - a chilling echo of an Air France flight that crashed into the South Atlantic on June 1, 2009, killing all 228 people on board. It vanished for hours without issuing a distress call.

VANISHED AFTER REACHING 35,000 FEET

Flight MH370, operating a Boeing 777-200ER aircraft, last had contact with air traffic controllers 120 nautical miles off the east coast of the Malaysian town of Kota Bharu, Malaysia Airlines chief executive Ahmad Jauhari Yahya said in a statement read to an earlier news conference in Kuala Lumpur.

Flight tracking website flightaware.com showed the plane flew northeast over Malaysia after takeoff and climbed to an altitude of 35,000 feet. The flight vanished from the website's tracking records a minute later while it was still climbing.

Malaysia and Vietnam were conducting a joint search and rescue, he said but gave no details. China and the Philippines have sent ships to the South China Sea to help in any search and rescue.

"We are extremely worried," Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi told reporters in Beijing before the initial Vietnamese report that the plane had crashed. "The news is very disturbing. We hope everyone on the plane is safe."

The flight left Kuala Lumpur at 12.21 a.m. (11.21 a.m. ET Friday) but no trace had been found of the plane more than eight hours after it was due to land in the Chinese capital at 6.30 a.m. (5.30 p.m. ET Friday) the same day.

"We deeply regret that we have lost all contacts with flight MH370," Jauhari said.

Malaysia Airlines said people from 14 nationalities were among the 227 passengers, including at least 152 Chinese, 38 Malaysians, 12 Indonesians, six Australians and three Americans. It also said a Chinese infant and an American infant were aboard.

If it is confirmed that the plane has crashed, the loss would mark the second fatal accident involving a Boeing 777 in less than a year and by far the worst since the jet entered service in 1995.

An Asiana Airlines Boeing 777-200ER crash-landed in San Francisco in July 2013, killing three passengers and injuring more than 180.

Boeing said it was aware of reports that the Malaysia Airlines plane was missing and was monitoring the situation but had no further comment. The flight was operating as a China Southern Airlines codeshare.

An official at the Civil Aviation Authority of Vietnam (CAAV) said the plane had failed to check in as scheduled at 1721 GMT while it was flying over the sea between Malaysia and Ho Chi Minh city.

(Additional reporting by Anuradha Raghu in KUALA LUMPUR, Ben Blanchard, Jonathan Standing and Natalie Thomas in BEIJING, Martin Petty in HANOI and Alwyn Scott in NEW YORK; Writing by Mark Bendeich; Editing by Paul Tait)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Very very sad news, all are hoping against hope. May GOD give strength to the families to brace up for worst news....


----------



## Jguo

Roybot said:


> Please do not participate in rumor mongering, The way the terrorists operate, they would want the whole world to know that they have done it, rather than "destroy evidence".



Read carefully again. I said:

'I am 90% confident the reason for the crash is induced artificially. Terrorism or not, and for what reason and what party carried it out, we'll have to wait to find out'

Perhaps I shouldn't have drawn the similarities to the Lockerbie bombing.

We will have to wait for a lengthy investigation (mostly likely multi-nation joint effort) to find out what happened. I guess I'm trying to highlight how difficult, if not impossible, it would be to investigate the cause of the crash if the plane goes down in the ocean.


----------



## BoQ77

Many search and rescue ships and aircrafts are searching for the missing plane and passengers.

Let's pray for the passengers and rescue teams


----------



## EastSea

The area for search the flight clashed made by Vietnamese authorities.


----------



## BoQ77

Vietnam aircraft found the fuel trace ...
coordinate : 0755N - 103852E.


----------



## Viet

BoQ77 said:


> Vietnam aircraft found the fuel trace ...


where do you get the info?


----------



## Viet

Vietnam has dispatched 7 aircrafts including a An 26 plane and 6 helicopters including four Mi-171 helicopters searching the plane. Plus a coast guard boat CSB 2001 and a SAR 413 rescue boat are mobilised and join the search effort.

VN sends forces to search crashed Malaysia Airlines plane | Tuổi Trẻ news












if needed and required by Malaysia, in addition Vietnam can offer 11 coast guard boats from Phu Quoc and Khoai Isle, two rescue boats from the Vietnam Maritime Search and Rescue Coordination Center. they are on standby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Malaysia newspaper online report the coordinate of last contact is 06°55′15″N，103°34′43″E
But Malaysian searcher at that location did not find any sign of the airplane.


----------



## BoQ77

never down on site of lost contact.

1. 2 VN aircraft with low altitude searching ... and found some oil trace in the posted coordinate.
2. Many VN Search and Rescue ships during the search now and all night ...


----------



## cnleio

JSCh said:


> Malaysia newspaper online report the coordinate of last contact is 06°55′15″N，103°34′43″E
> But Malaysian searcher at that location did not find any sign of the airplane.


That 06°55′15″N，103°34′43″E means last time Boeing 777-200 flight on 10,000m sky, if disintegration in the air it will spend time to drop down finally the accident areas in different place.


----------



## Informant

This is so sad, may the families find some solace


----------



## BoQ77

Malaysia, with 239 people disappears. The Italian on the list: 'I'm in Thailand' the Boeing departed from Kuala Lumpur was headed to Beijing, but might be crashed into the sea. Passenger list shows the name of Luigi Maraldi, but contacted the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. He had reported stolen passport, probably used by one of the people come on board. Malaysian Minister: ' Terrorism? We are considering all the possibilities '

A Boeing 777-200 of Malaysia Airlines with 239 people on board disappeared in the night while over the sea to the South of Viet Nam, two hours after the departure from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing without having launched no warning before losing contact with the control tower. In the list of passengers released by the Chinese Cctv tv site, is also the name of an Italian, Luigi Maraldi. After a morning of searches, the Foreign Ministry announced that it has been contacted by Maraldi, 37 years, found safe and sound in Thailand. The man also called his parents to reassure them.In recent months, Maraldi had reported stolen his passport on 1 August while in the Asian country. Back in Italy he got a new document in Ravenna, where Meanwhile took up residence, then came back in Thailand. This morning the staff of Commissioner of Cesena went to her parents ' home, but they were the same parents to tell police that the young man had called earlier to say he was fine and was in Thailand. A scenario so it is on the list of persons embarked because someone climbed aboard the aircraft using her passport stolen. Although officially the aircraft is still classified as 'missing', with the passing of hours gradually dwindle the hopes of good news. According to the Vietnamese authorities, the aircraft crashed into the sea a minute before entering national airspace, 300 miles from the island of Tho Chu, between the Gulf of Thailand and the South China Sea. Although the aircraft's signal has not yet been identified, was organized a rescue operation in cooperation between the authorities of Viet Nam, China and Malaysia. According to Chinese media two Beijing's Navy ships are heading towards the area.The plane had departed MH370 41 minutes after midnight, for a flight that would last six hours. On board – in addition to our fellow citizens – there were mainly Chinese (153), 38 12 Indonesians, Malays, but also Australians, Europeans and Americans, as can be seen from the list of passengers. The airline said the pilot was a 53 year with over 18,000 flight hours behind, joined by a first officer on Board of 27 years. But the absence of news for hours – admission that the flight was gone came when the plane would have had to be landed –


----------



## cnleio

Malaysia Airline's press conference in BeiJing, the good thing is they still know nothing.


----------



## Established_1965

Is it true that 5 Indians are on board that Flight because no one is reporting about it on TV

_The airline said people from 14 nationalities were among the 227 passengers - at least 152 Chinese, 38 Malaysians, seven Indonesians, six Australians, five Indians, four French and three Americans. A Chinese infant and an American infant were also on board._

Source Reuters 
Malaysia Airlines plane missing, presumed crashed in South China Sea| Reuters


----------



## cnleio

Two Malaysia Airline's pilots, 53 and 27 age. They driving MH370 Boeing 777-200


----------



## senheiser

senheiser said:


> every plane crashes and has issues now, just shows that people should buy russian planes at least they are significantly cheaper in price



seriously why got i a negative rating for my comment? its the truth 

Boeing 777 
261-377 million $






Ilyushin Il-96
40-50 million $


----------



## cnleio

Tomorrow 03.09, China Coast Guard N.o3411 ship (from Spratly Islands) will arrive possible accident areas in Gulf of Thailand. Other rescure ships will arrive 2-3 days later from HaiNan and GuangDong province.

I guess at last PLA Navy might send nuclear submarines to search MH370's 2x 'Black Box' (flight recorder) under Gulf of Thailand.



> *中国海警3411船预计明日抵达*
> 记者获悉，中国海警指挥中心已立即调派距客机可能出事海域最近的中国海警3411船前往。目前中国海警3411船已启动应急预案，正全速赶赴相关海域，预计9日下午抵达。


----------



## cnleio

Around waters


----------



## Viet

VN deputy transport minister says the weather condition was normal when the plane went missing.
All Vietnamese fisher boats in the region are requested by the authority to help searching the aircraft.

it is very critical to find any survivors In the few next hours...


----------



## Viet

Vietnamese patrol aircrafts found kilometer long oil traces 150 Kilometer before island of Tho Chu. Search efforts by patrol aircrafts cannot continue because of darkness. Search area is about 11,200 square kilometer large.

Malaysia-Airlines-Flug MH370: Kritik am Krisenmanagement - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## cnleio

The worst situation is disintegration in 10,000m air then drop into the sea.


----------



## Viet

_A 12-mile long oil slick spotted between Malaysia and Vietnam_

_http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/09/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-flight.html?_r=0_

_An AN26 aircraft of the Vietnam Navy has discovered an oil slick about 20 kilometers in the search area, which is suspected of being a crashed Boeing aircraft -- we have announced that information to Singapore and Malaysia and we continue the search,” Lai Xuan Thanh, the director of the Civil Aviation Administration of Vietnam said in reporting the sighting of the slick._


----------



## Viet

Vietnam navy is sending 3 rescue vessels to the region near the crash site, where oil slick is spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

12.58pm GMT

*Key event*
After a couple of hours of speculation, Associated Press has reported that Vietnamese air force planes have *spotted two large oil slicks* that authorities suspect are from the missing plane.

There was no confirmation that the slicks were related to the missing plane, but the statement said they were consistent with the kinds that would be produced by the* two fuel tanks of a crashed jetliner*.

The slicks were located about a third of a mile apart and were spotted from above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

heard its been crashed





RIP to da departed souls


----------



## Viet

Vietnam has informed both Singapore and Malaysia about the alleged oil spills for verification.
first oil spill at 7.55 degrees latitude north and 103.18 degrees longitude east
second oil spill about 150 km from Tho Chu Island






three Vietnamese vessels, a naval ship, a coast guard boat and a rescue boat, are sailing to the site of crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

This is really bad news and i hope some may survive. I heared the wheather was fine so it will be hard to understand what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

MarkusS said:


> This is really bad news and i hope some may survive. I heared the wheather was fine so it will be hard to understand what happened.



Some specialists and experienced pilot suspected a hijacked or bombing case !!!
Suspected area reported by Vietnam airplane in red circle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Horrible.......I have flown Air Malaysia and it is a great airline. 

My prayers go out to the families of the deceased people. How tragic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

MarkusS said:


> This is really bad news and i hope some may survive. I heared the wheather was fine so it will be hard to understand what happened.


something happened in the plane.

according to the Civil Aviation Administration of Vietnam, the Malaysian plane had not automatically sent its signals to satellites. that it is an abnormal phenomenon.

I don´t want to speculate, BUT someone had turned off the sender on the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

BoQ77 said:


> Some specialists and experienced pilot suspected a hijacked or bombing case !!!



I suspect the same. Wheather was fine, no emergency call and just lost signal. But it is way to early to say what happened. 

Anything is possible, even a blow out of the cargo door. Its really strange, airplanes normally dont just fall out of the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

cnleio said:


> The worst situation is disintegration in 10,000m air then drop into the sea.


Lost....

Sad incident. RIP to those who lost their lives.


----------



## Viet

MarkusS said:


> I suspect the same. Wheather was fine, no emergency call and just lost signal. But it is way to early to say what happened.
> 
> Anything is possible, even a blow out of the cargo door. Its really strange, airplanes normally dont just fall out of the sky.


all signs indicate a sudden blow of the aircraft. The pilots must have totally lost control in a matter of seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Viet said:


> all signs indicate a sudden blow of the aircraft. The pilots must have totally lost control in a matter of seconds.



Thats what i mean, This normally only happenes when the airframe loses its structural stability. Like a cargo door blows. When that happenes large parts of the hull rip off the plane and the floor sinks down, separating cables and makes controlling the airplane impossible. Another thing that could have happened and has the same effect is, when the airplane loses its tailfin. 

But thats just speculations right now. Boeing already send a team for investigation. 

I work for EADS and Boeing is our biggest competitor...but that does mot change the fact that we are worried too and hope the issue is found fast so it can be prevented in future. Of course it could also be a hijacking or terrorist attack, but idk...Air Malaysia and that route aren't a top priority for terrorists i thought. But im no expert in that region and possible conflicts there.


----------



## Viet

Vietnamese rescue vessels are expected to reach the site tonight at local time, says the deputy chief of staff of Vietnam Army.

this is one of the rescue vessels.







MarkusS said:


> Thats what i mean, This normally only happenes when the airframe loses its structural stability. Like a cargo door blows. When that happenes large parts of the hull rip off the plane and the floor sinks down, separating cables and makes controlling the airplane impossible. Another thing that could have happened and has the same effect is, when the airplane loses its tailfin.
> 
> But thats just speculations right now. Boeing already send a team for investigation.
> 
> I work for EADS and Boeing is our biggest competitor...but that does mot change the fact that we are worried too and hope the issue is found fast so it can be prevented in future. Of course it could also be a hijacking or terrorist attack, but idk...Air Malaysia and that route aren't a top priority for terrorists i thought. But im no expert in that region and possible conflicts there.


I see you are the expert.
finding the black box is the most important thing. since the waters is shallow in the region, it could help finding the box.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counter-Errorist

There are unconfirmed reports around claiming that there are 2 passengers on board with stolen passports.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rest in peace ... May Allah have mercy on their souls b give patience to their loved ones Ameen..


----------



## halupridol

sad news..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

Viet said:


> Vietnamese rescue vessels are expected to reach the site tonight at local time, says the deputy chief of staff of Vietnam Army.
> 
> this is one of the rescue vessels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are the expert.
> finding the black box is the most important thing. since the waters is shallow in the region, it could help finding the box.



Yes, the box will help to find out what exactly happened. Lets hope that the airplane did not break up in high altitude. That would create a gargantuan debris field and make it harder to find the box.


----------



## Jango

Counter-Errorist said:


> There are unconfirmed reports around claiming that there are 2 passengers on board with stolen passports.



Yes, but that doesn't hold a lot of significance to determining the cause of the accident IMO.


----------



## SHAMK9

Counter-Errorist said:


> There are unconfirmed reports around claiming that there are 2 passengers on board with stolen passports.


Italian passports.


----------



## MarkusS

SHAMK9 said:


> Italian passports.



Thats interesting. First reports here in italy said that two italians are on board. Later our embassy said that definitly no italians are on board. So you know anything specific?

ANSA (italian news agency) says it was one italian passport and one austrian. Our italian embassy in malaysia says that his name appears on the passenger list but he is in fine health and lives. He passport was reported stolen last year. Same about the austrian. The italian man already contacted his family that he is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

What exactly happened? If the aircraft wrecked, did they locate the wreckage yet? Any survivors?

My heart goes out to the families.


----------



## SHAMK9

There is speculation that the aircraft disintegrated in mid-air, points towards bomb or a serious structural failure,



siegecrossbow said:


> What exactly happened? If the aircraft wrecked, did they locate the wreckage yet? Any survivors?
> 
> My heart goes out to the families.


They cannot locate a gigantic plane like 777-200 which is more worrying.


----------



## Donatello

At this stage the chances of survivors are slim 

Anything can happen, bomb, structural failure or simply inept pilots like in the case of AF 477. I hope the black box is found soon so that it can be determined what happened.

I read news somewhere i think on Yahoo, that radar controllers saw the plane at FL 350 and then there was a sudden and rapid descent.


----------



## Viet

MarkusS said:


> Thats interesting. First reports here in italy said that two italians are on board. Later our embassy said that definitly no italians are on board. So you know anything specific?
> 
> ANSA (italian news agency) says it was one italian passport and one austrian. Our italian embassy in malaysia says that his name appears on the passenger list but he is in fine health and lives. He passport was reported stolen last year. Same about the austrian. The italian man already contacted his family that he is fine.


two passengers with stolen passports were on the plane.

Flugzeugabsturz : Mindestens zwei Unbekannte an Bord der Boeing 777 - Nachrichten Panorama - DIE WELT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

It seems that the black box is not sending any signal so far. That is very unusual...


----------



## Viet

SHAMK9 said:


> Italian passports.


one Italian one Austria stolen two years ago


----------



## imiakhtar

MarkusS said:


> It seems that the black box is not sending any signal so far. That is very unusual...



No it isn't.

ELT beacons and CVR/DFDR pingers are not 100% reliable.

If you recall, no signals were picked up from Air France 447 (Airbus A330).


----------



## Sankpal

So Sad............... RIP


----------



## acid rain

cannot the plane be pinpointed by its last known gps location?


----------



## Jango

Just for reference, 40 odd minutes into the flight, the plane would have been expected to be crossing BITOD, just before the turn...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

sad news ... i hope they find the reason ASAP ... 777 is a very popular plane to commute on and this is going to have an impact


----------



## MarkusS

imiakhtar said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> ELT beacons and CVR/DFDR pingers are not 100% reliable.
> 
> If you recall, no signals were picked up from Air France 447 (Airbus A330).



The Air France Airbus ended in the atlantic ocean in water depth of 5000 meters. You can´t compare this. They must find the wreck as fast as possible. 

What makes me wonder is that the italian passport was reported stolen in august and blocked from our authorities. How came that malaysian officials did not notice?



acid rain said:


> cannot the plane be pinpointed by its last known gps location?



It was at crusiing altitude and does not fall down like a rock. It can be many miles away from its last known position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

This incident is bizarre, first there was not a single distress call and the plane vanished into thin air, then no sign of the plane/debris yet and now two passengers with stolen passports. This needs a good investigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

they are waiting for signs of oils slick

apparently thats the only way one can identify an aircraft if it crashed into the sea

RIP to the dead


----------



## Fukuoka

JEW USA has intimidated China with Kunming attack as China wanted to make a big speech about Ukraine

JEW USA now again do that as China says they agree with Russia about Ukraine

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## cnleio




----------



## indiatester

Donatello said:


> At this stage the chances of survivors are slim
> 
> Anything can happen, bomb, structural failure or simply inept pilots like in the case of AF 477. I hope the black box is found soon so that it can be determined what happened.
> 
> I read news somewhere i think on Yahoo, that radar controllers saw the plane at FL 350 and then *there was a sudden and rapid descent*.


Thats very cruel for the people onboard the plane.


----------



## Okemos

MarkusS said:


> The Air France Airbus ended in the atlantic ocean in water depth of 5000 meters. You can´t compare this. They must find the wreck as fast as possible.
> 
> What makes me wonder is that the italian passport was reported stolen in august and blocked from our authorities. How came that malaysian officials did not notice?
> 
> 
> 
> It was at crusiing altitude and does not fall down like a rock. It can be many miles away from its last known position.



The Malaysian airport has very lax security systems. People are saying that they wont even care if you swap your passports with your spouse, etc.



Fukuoka said:


> JEW USA has intimidated China with Kunming attack as China wanted to make a big speech about Ukraine
> 
> JEW USA now again do that as China says they agree with Russia about Ukraine



You need to see your shrink and take medication.


----------



## siegecrossbow

ViXuyen said:


> Why are u asking that question? Shouldn't your Beidou satellite be able to scan the areas and spot the wreckage in a few minutes like you guys claim you can scan Viet Nam and look for our troops in a snap?



When you develop a global tracking satellite that could track ships/planes that are under water, give me a call.

Also, please be respectful of the deceased here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT2

Will China send warship to search that area?


----------



## Azizam

Can't you track down those 2 people who went with fake passports by security cameras? Is there any chance that this was done by Uighurs?


----------



## Nan Yang

*Artist remembers fondly the China artists on board missing MH370*
PETALING JAYA: A delegation comprising 24 artists from China who attended an art exhibition themed "Chinese Dream: Red and Green Painting" in Kuala Lumpur are among the 227 passengers on board the MH370 flight.

The 24 artists are from Beijing and Shanghai cities and provinces such as Jiangsu, Shandong, Sichuan and Xinjiang.

The notable victims from the delegation included Meng Gaosheng, Wang Linsi and Liu Rusheng.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Caty

Sad News,

The lack of communication point either the pilots are incapacitated or a total and catastrophic structure failure which severed all electric circuit. Either of which could be the hint at why the pilot did not send out distress. However, if I remember correctly, a 777 would send out distress signal on its own when the power is about to cut via the transponder. See, when the transponder is about to cut from electricity power, the capacitor stored the remaining electricity and will switch the transponder squawk code from civilian code (Usually 1xxx, 2xxx or 3xxx) to an emergency code (7xxx I forgot as it was nearly 10 years ago..) And the code will appear on ATC radar until the signal is lost.

At a flight going 905-950 Km/h, it will take approximately 10 minutes to drop from FL350 to sea level. by then depends on if the planes break up and how the planes break up, debris can travel up to 20 Kilometers

The passport thing should not view as seriously as of now, with no terrorism intension and no one claim responsibility, the fake passport could mean anything. From people who don't want their identity to show to drug trafficking. It's not at all uncommon to have people travel under a fake name, and a fake/stolen passport.

PS. I used to be a flight attendant from Scandinavian SAS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bolo

R.I.P to the passengers.

According to a Chinese news source, the attitude of the Malaysian Airline officials are very discerning.


----------



## xuxu1457

China had sent 14 rescue ship, 7 Coast Guard ship and 2 warship





中国派出两艘军舰参与搜救|军舰_凤凰资讯

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Searching sea and air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

SHAMK9 said:


> It cant, if that was the case, pilot's would have informed the control tower, planes just don't fall out of the sky if they run out of fuel. Hate to say it but sounds like a bomb or structural failure or weather.


agree on fuel theory! and fuel slick explains that there was enough fuel.
I do not agree on bomb or disintegration , as they would have found some floating debris. I guess plane went down intact into water. 
My guess is sudden loss of oxygen /pressure and pilot/tech crew passed out instantly. If it was on autopilot plane would have continued until it run out of fuel ( like the case of greek airline few years back) and crashed somewhere in mainland china.

My deep condolences to families of passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imiakhtar

MarkusS said:


> The Air France Airbus ended in the atlantic ocean in water depth of 5000 meters.



The beacons are designed to activate and ping on impact. As far as we know. this has not happened in this instance nor did it happen with AF447, nor when 100s of GA and bizzjet aircraft have ditched/crashed with certified ELTs. Regardless of whether you slam into water of 5000m or 50m, at the forces likely to be involved, water for want of a better word becomes incompressible and more like concrete (those of you who misspent your youth jumping from great heights into water will understand this point).


----------



## Developereo

I was holding out hope for as long as possible, but it does seem that the worst has happened.

RIP to the passengers and crew.


----------



## scorpionx

Rest in Peace.


----------



## EastSea

USS Pinckney warship will join to operation.







Mỹ cử khu trục hạm tên lửa tìm kiếm máy bay Malaysia - VnExpress


----------



## alibaz

Very sad indeed. RIP all passengers.


----------



## BoQ77

EastSea said:


> USS Pinckney warship will join to operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mỹ cử khu trục hạm tên lửa tìm kiếm máy bay Malaysia - VnExpress



USS Pinckney has 2 helicopters on board

Oil slicks











Coordinate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

Some news outlets are reporting that there were four passengers travelling with stolen passports.


----------



## EastSea

Its 


BoQ77 said:


> USS Pinckney has 2 helicopters on board
> 
> Oil slicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coordinate


reported that the oil slicks moved away from Vietnam FIR bordering line to South West 80 km.


----------



## Viet

onboard of a Vietnamese search plane (An-26)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Jihadi attack on Chinese people it seems...


----------



## SHAMK9

mehboobkz said:


> Jihadi attack on Chinese people it seems...


No one has claimed responsibility of the attack though.


----------



## mehboobkz

Just last week only they killed 39 and injured 120 with matchet.


----------



## Viet

imiakhtar said:


> The beacons are designed to activate and ping on impact. As far as we know. this has not happened in this instance nor did it happen with AF447, nor when 100s of GA and bizzjet aircraft have ditched/crashed with certified ELTs. Regardless of whether you slam into water of 5000m or 50m, at the forces likely to be involved, water for want of a better word becomes incompressible and more like concrete (those of you who misspent your youth jumping from great heights into water will understand this point).


Yesterday, Vietnam Emergency Rescue Center announced it found signal of the missing plane at 9.50am 120 miles South West of Ca Mau cape, the Southern-most point of Vietnam. 

The signal is believed to be the ELT (Emergency Locator Transmittor) , which can be activated manually by the flight crew or *automatically upon impact. *

So the signal was most likely triggered by an impact of the plane on the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

mehboobkz said:


> Just last week only they killed 39 and injured 120 with matchet.


If it was a bomb blast, debris would be all over the place. The gulf of Thailand is shallow and full of fishing boats, no one has reported a plane crash so far, where the heck can a huge jet like 777-200 go?


----------



## mehboobkz

Bomb is difficult to carry...its easy to overpower air hostess, get into cockpit and bring it down...


----------



## Viet

Vietnamese search and rescue team (3 aircrafts and 6 vessels) currently scanning the area 07.00N – 104.00E and 07.31N – 104.00E, about 120 nautical miles southwest of Vietnam’s Ca Mau cape, where the planed was supposed to had gone down.


----------



## mehboobkz

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 – these are the possible scenarios

Read more at: http://www.firstpost.com/world/miss...scenarios-1425749.html?utm_source=ref_article


----------



## Viet

mehboobkz said:


> Jihadi attack on Chinese people it seems...


...yes, there are many many signs.
Vietnam authority has ordered an increase of security checks at airports.


----------



## mehboobkz

New twist!!
5 passengers did not board.
There baggage was pulled out.

Their


----------



## SHAMK9

Possible debris of the Airliner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

MH370 was trying to turn back - Malaysian Military chief.

Malaysia Airlines tragedy: False passports spark terror fears

Read more at: Malaysian Airline tragedy: Questions arise over false IDs | Firstpost


----------



## Edison Chen

mehboobkz said:


> New twist!!
> 5 passengers did not board.
> There baggage was pulled out.
> 
> Their



Any source?


----------



## mehboobkz

40 ships, 22 aircrafts now involved in search for missing plane: Malaysia Armed Forces Chief - Reuters



Edison Chen said:


> Any source?



Just saw the press conference from Malaysia...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

*ANOTHER pilot who was flying ahead of the missing Malaysia Airlines plane has revealed he made contact with aircraft minutes after he was asked to do so by Vietnamese air traffic control. *

The captain, who requested to remain anonymous, told Malaysian media outlets his plane, which was bound for Narita, Japan, was inVietnamese airspace when he was asked to contact the pilot flying the missing plane.

In using his plane’s emergency frequency, he was asked to try and establish its position after authorities failed to make contact.

“We managed to establish contact with MH370 just after 1.30am and asked them if they have transferred into Vietnamese airspace,” he told the New Straits Times.

“*The voice on the other side could have been either Captain Zaharie or Fariq, but I was sure it was the co-pilot.*

*“There were a lot of interference... static... but I heard mumbling from the other end.*

*“That was the last time we heard from them, as we lost the connection,*” he said.”







First officer Fariq ab Hamid ... who was on the missing aircraft. _Source:_ Facebook

He said those on the same frequency at the time would have heard him, including vessels on the waters below.

He said he thought nothing of losing contact at first, as it was was normal, until the plane never landed in Beijing.

“If the plane was in trouble, we would have heard the pilot making the Mayday distress call. But I am sure that, like me, no one else up there heard it.

“Following the silence, a repeat request was made by the Vietnamese authorities to try establishing contact with them.”

The new details come as the lcation of the plane remains a mystery.

Oil slicks were spotted today, which could possibly lead officials to where it landed.

As family and friends wait for news, a Malaysian aviation authority official told the media this morning their search had been unsuccessful so far.

“We have not been able to locate anything, see anything,” he said.

Today, the Department of Civil Aviation will extend the search and rescue operation to the Straits of Malacca, as Malaysian authorities are now awaiting the latest satellite imagery for any signs of wreckage from flight MH370.

The airline also said one of its teams has already arrived in Beijing to meet with familes of the passengers. It will also set up a command center at Kota Bharu, Malaysia or Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam as soon as the location of the aircraft is established and “make the necessary arrangements”.


*The FBI is also deploying agents and technical experts to assist and help review video from the Kuala Lumpur airport for images of departing passengers that can be checked in the bureau’s vast counter-terrorism database*.

At least three US citizens, and an infant who could be a US citizen, were on board the plane.

“This gives us entree’’ to the case, the official said, speaking confidentially because the FBI investigation is just beginning. “But so far what happened is a mystery.’’

US officials said they are looking at whether this could be terrorism, as they would with any plane crash until proved otherwise.

As Malaysian Airlines released more information about passengers on board the plane, it emerged that two passengers were travelling on stolen passports.

Luigi Maraldi, 27, was listed as the sole Italian national aboard the missing flight, but according to his father, was not on the plane.

“Luigi called us early this morning to reassure us he was fine, but we didn’t know about the accident,” Walter Maraldi told NBC News. “Thank God he heard about it before us.”

The name of an Austrian citizen, Christian Kozel, 30, also appeared on the passenger manifest, but the European nation’s foreign ministry stated that the man was safe back home, and that his passport had been stolen.

Officials from Italy and Austria confirmed that the travel documents of both men were reported stolen in Thailand.


----------



## Chronos

Oh man.



RIP.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

RIP, @Ravi Nair our very own roybot flew on the same flight 3-4 days back


----------



## BoQ77

In Vietnamese, Found debris

2 other fake passport usings, by Chinese Han passengers ... found

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

ExtraOdinary said:


> RIP, @Ravi Nair our very own roybot flew on the same flight 3-4 days back



I read that in BIMARU corner yesterday.

:/


----------



## Soumitra

now there are reports of 4 people with stolen passports. This is getting more and more sinister by the day


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Four flew with false ID aboard Malaysia Airlines plane that vanished over South China Sea - The Washington Post

*Four possibly flew with false ID aboard missing Malaysia Airlines plane*

BEIJING — Emergency teams expanded their search early Sunday for a Malaysia Airlines flight that is presumed to have crashed in the Gulf of Thailand off Vietnam with 239 people aboard, including four that the Malaysian government said may have boarded with false documents.

In a search operation involving at least a half-dozen nations that’s now lasted for more than a day, authorities have turned up no clear signs of wreckage, but Malaysia Airlines said it was “fearing the worst.”

The information about the suspect passengers has led to speculation about terrorism and added to the mystery of Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370, a red-eye carrying passengers from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, to Beijing that vanished from radar after midnight Saturday (Friday afternoon EST).

*Saturday European officials indicated two of the people on board were using passports that had been stolen in Thailand. On Sunday Malaysia’s transport minister, Hishammuddin Hussein, said Malaysian intelligence officials were also checking the identities of two other passengers, according to The Associated Press.*

*“All the four names are with me and have been given to our intelligence agencies,” Hishammuddin said, according to The AP. “We do not want to target only the four; we are investigating the whole passenger manifest. We are looking at all possibilities.”*

The Vietnamese government said in a statement that two oil slicks spotted off the southern tip of the country were between six and nine miles long and were consistent with what would be left by fuel from a crashed jet, according to the Associated Press.

The National Transportation Safety Board said Saturday night in Washington that a team of investigators was en route from the United States to Asia to assist with the investigation.

As the search resumed Sunday, the airline posted a notice saying that it was “still unable to detect the whereabouts of the missing aircraft,” a Boeing 777-200.

The airline said it would establish a command center either in Kota Bharu, Malaysia, or Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam, as soon as the location of the aircraft is established. A 94-person caregiver team was providing emotional support for families, the airline said, and an additional team was on the way to Beijing.

There was no distress signal from the plane’s pilots, and crashes usually happen during takeoff or landing. That heightened concerns about reports that passengers listed in the airline’s manifest were not on the flight. There were no immediate reports on whether the suspect passengers were seated with one another.

The men, one from Italy and the other from Austria, had reported to authorities that their passports had been stolen in Thailand.

“We are aware of the stolen passport issue and are carrying out an investigation,” Azharuddin told reporters.

Asked earlier whether terrorism was suspected in the plane’s disappearance, Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said authorities were “looking at all possibilities, but it is too early to make any conclusive remarks.”

U.S. officials said Sunday that the cause of the crash remained unclear but that intelligence agencies were examining the possibility of a connection to terrorism.

There were no reports of bad weather in the area.

The plane carried passengers from 14 countries, including three Americans, according to the manifest posted on the airline’s Web site. They were identified as Philip Wood, 51, an IBM employee working in Malaysia; Nicole Meng, 4; and Yan Zhang, 2.

In a brief interview, Wood’s mother, Sondra Wood of Keller, Tex., said she had received a call from the U.S. Embassy in Malaysia. Her son had just been in Texas visiting her and her husband, she said, and she knew he would be on the Malaysia Airlines flight.

“He was a wonderful person and very intelligent,” she said. “I could talk forever about him. He’s my son, and any mother would be proud of their son.”

Aside from his work at IBM, Sondra Wood said, her son loved building furniture. “He was very artistic,” she said. Philip Wood has two sons, ages 20 and 24, his mother said.

Austin-based Freescale Semiconductor confirmed Saturday that 20 of its employees were aboard the plane. Twelve are from Malaysia and eight are from China, the firm’s president and chief executive, Gregg Lowe, said in a statement.

“At present, we are solely focused on our employees and their families,” Lowe said. “Our thoughts and prayers are with those affected by this tragic event.”

Vessels and planes from Southeast Asia have been scouring the waters in the part of the ocean where the oil slicks were spotted, and Razak said “the search-and-rescue operations will continue as long as necessary.”

The Philippines and Singapore sent planes to help in the search, while vessels were dispatched from the Philippines and China, news agencies reported. Vietnamese fishermen were also put on alert.

U.S. 7th Fleet officials said in a statement that the USS Pinckney, a guided-missile destroyer, and a P-3C Orion aircraft were being sent to help in the search.

Meanwhile, there were questions about the identities of two passengers after evidence emerged that they could have been traveling with stolen passports.

*Italian news media had initially listed Luigi Maraldi, 37, among the passengers, but he reportedly phoned his parents Saturday to say he was safe in Thailand. His passport had been stolen there last year, the reports said, and he had been issued new documents.

“One hypothesis, therefore, is that he was listed because someone boarded the plane using his stolen passport,” the Corriere della Serra newspaper reported.*

*Similarly, Austrian news media reported that an Austrian citizen had been listed as among the passengers but had been found safe. His passport was stolen in Thailand two years ago, the Austrian Foreign Ministry said.*

Flight MH370 lost contact with Malaysian air traffic control at 1:20 a.m. Saturday (12:20 p.m. EST Friday), less than an hour after taking off from Kuala Lumpur and as it was completing its ascent. It vanished on the border of the territorial waters of Malaysia and Vietnam, where the Gulf of Thailand meets the South China Sea. It had been due to land in Beijing at 6:30 a.m. Saturday (5:30 p.m. EST Friday).

In Beijing, relatives and friends of those on board were taken by minibus from the airport to a hotel in the city to wait for news. Grief was mixed with anger at the lack of information, with Malaysia Airlines insisting it was still investigating the incident. Earlier, it had cited speculation that the plane might have landed in Vietnam, but that was later denied.

The airline said it had sent a team from Malaysia to the hotel in Beijing to look after the relatives. It said it would pay for immediate family members of passengers to gather at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport.

The plane’s sudden disappearance without a call for help brought back memories of an Air France flight that disappeared over the Atlantic Ocean en route from Rio de Janeiro to Paris on June 1, 2009.

While some wreckage and bodies were found in subsequent weeks, it took nearly two years for the main wreckage and the plane’s flight recorders to be recovered. The final report said that pilot errors in responding to technical problems led to the crash.

“We are doing everything in our power to locate the plane. We are doing everything we can to ensure every possible angle has been addressed,” Malaysian Transport Minister Hishammuddin Hussein told reporters near the Kuala Lumpur airport, according to Reuters. “We are looking for accurate information from the Malaysian military. They are waiting for information from the Vietnamese side.”

The South China Sea is a tense region of competing territorial claims among a number of countries, but the plane disappeared well away from the disputed waters, and countries in the region appeared to put aside their differences in their search for the plane.

“In times of emergencies like this, we have to show unity of efforts that transcends boundaries and issues,” said Lt. Gen. Roy Deveraturda, commander of the Philippine military’s Western Command, according to the Associated Press.


----------



## sherin616

news showing 5 indians is it true any one know


----------



## SHAMK9

sherin616 said:


> news showing 5 indians is it true any one know


It is true, may they RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

RIP to the victims


----------



## Viet

...on a Vietnamese search plane


----------



## Viet

The German daily die Welt reports the Malaysia plane was equipped with ACARS, Aircraft Communications Addressing and Reporting System. That device is programmed to send out periodic messages over the plane conditions.

people should question the Malaysia Airline authority...


----------



## imiakhtar

Viet said:


> Yesterday, Vietnam Emergency Rescue Center announced it found signal of the missing plane at 9.50am 120 miles South West of Ca Mau cape, the Southern-most point of Vietnam.
> The signal is believed to be the ELT (Emergency Locator Transmittor) , which can be activated manually by the flight crew or automatically upon impact.



The press reports coming out of Vietnam and Malaysia have been a joke which has caused untold confusion and no doubt distress for the families. Whether it's mistaking algal blooms for oil slicks or flower farms for debris, it's a joke

Until your post is corroborated by better sources, I'll ignore it. PS, see here:

_Meanwhile, VN Express, Vietnam’s largest news site, reported that Vietnam Emergency Rescue Center just announced it has found signal of the missing plane at 9.50am 120 miles South West of Ca Mau cape, the Southern-most point of Vietnam.

The signal is believed to be the ELT (Emergency Locator Transmittor) , which can be activated manually by the flight crew or automatically upon impact.

The report however could not be confirmed.

Meanwhile in Hanoi, a Vietnamese rescue official denied that the signal of the missing Malaysian plane has been detected, China’s Xinhua news agency reported.

Pham Hien, director of the Vietnam’s maritime search and rescue coordination centre zone 3, told Xinhua Saturday that the information that the signal of the plane has been detected at some 120 nautical miles southwest of Vietnam’s southernmost Ca Mau province is incorrect.

“We have no such equipment for positioning,” Hien told Xinhua._

MAS verifying reports, next of kin notified | Free Malaysia Today

Given the misreporting, the only source with RELIABLE info is this:

Crash: Malaysia B772 over Gulf of Thailand on Mar 8th 2014, aircraft missing


----------



## MarkusS

I would not blame the vietnamese authorities. I agree that they acted not very prossional but this is a very dramatic situation and i would not want to be them.


----------



## imiakhtar

MarkusS said:


> I would not blame the vietnamese authorities. I agree that they acted not very prossional but this is a very dramatic situation and i would not want to be them



If they don't know (and they know very little), they shouldn't say anything other than the known facts. Even then, they should double check them prior to release.

Do I need to start on how it was first mentioned the plane was flying for 2 hours then 40 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

imiakhtar said:


> The press reports coming out of Vietnam and Malaysia have been a joke which has caused untold confusion and no doubt distress for the families. Whether it's mistaking algal blooms for oil slicks or flower farms for debris, it's a joke
> 
> Until your post is corroborated by better sources, I'll ignore it. PS, see here:
> 
> _Meanwhile, VN Express, Vietnam’s largest news site, reported that Vietnam Emergency Rescue Center just announced it has found signal of the missing plane at 9.50am 120 miles South West of Ca Mau cape, the Southern-most point of Vietnam.
> 
> The signal is believed to be the ELT (Emergency Locator Transmittor) , which can be activated manually by the flight crew or automatically upon impact.
> 
> The report however could not be confirmed.
> 
> Meanwhile in Hanoi, a Vietnamese rescue official denied that the signal of the missing Malaysian plane has been detected, China’s Xinhua news agency reported.
> 
> Pham Hien, director of the Vietnam’s maritime search and rescue coordination centre zone 3, told Xinhua Saturday that the information that the signal of the plane has been detected at some 120 nautical miles southwest of Vietnam’s southernmost Ca Mau province is incorrect.
> 
> “We have no such equipment for positioning,” Hien told Xinhua._
> 
> MAS verifying reports, next of kin notified | Free Malaysia Today
> 
> Given the misreporting, the only source with RELIABLE info is this:
> 
> Crash: Malaysia B772 over Gulf of Thailand on Mar 8th 2014, aircraft missing


it is funny to see you are critizing Vietnam...who provides most of the informaton to date?
your personal view does not matter.

In contrast, Malaysia airline and the authority are rarely providing information...the families of the victims and even the Chinese government and state media critize Malaysia for lacking of information.

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Southeast_Asia/SEA-01-090314.html
_Relatives of Chinese passengers on the plane meanwhile angrily accused Malaysia Airlines of keeping them in the dark, while state media criticized the carrier's poor response.

Relatives were taken to a hotel near Beijing airport, put in a room and told to wait for information from the airline, but none came, Reuters news agency reported.

About 20 people stormed out of the room at one point, enraged they had been given no information, it said.
"There's no one from the company here, we can't find a single person. They've just shut us in this room and told us to wait," said one middle-aged man, who declined to give his name.

Another relative, trying to evade a throng of reporters, muttered: "*They're treating us worse than dogs,"* according to Reuters
Chinese media outlets took to their official Weibo microblogs to criticize the airline for taking so long to announce what was going on and for refusing to answer questions._


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Terrorist angle.....?????


Rest in peace....


----------



## Viet

imiakhtar said:


> If they don't know (and they know very little), they shouldn't say anything other than the known facts. Even then, they should double check them prior to release.
> 
> Do I need to start on how it was first mentioned the plane was flying for 2 hours then 40 minutes


I encourage you again to read carefully the news and evaluate them before posting nonsense.
Malaysia airline issues defusing information: the plane might have landed somewhere in China, and now it says the plane might have returned to Malaysia (!).

Malaysian transport minister says 4 suspects were on the plane, while the air traffic authority says there were only two. The governement has long denied any possible plane crash, so delays have occured, no search team was mobilised.


----------



## cnleio

2014.03.09 2:30pm China Coast Guard N.o3411 ship arrived accident area at Gulf of Thailand, but they didn't find anything on the sea surface (Wreckage might under sea). Other rescure ships "South Sea Rescure 115", "South Sea Rescure 101" and "Coast Guard 31" etc r driving to accident areas, ships will arrive Gulf of Thailand 03.10--03.11



> 3月9日9时，中国海上搜救中心协调的中远“泰顺海”轮已抵达疑似海域，开展搜救行动，该船在海面未发现可疑漂浮物。“中国海警3411”预计3月9日14时30分左右抵达疑似海域，此外，“南海救115”、“南海救101”、“海巡31”等船舶正前往疑似海域参与搜救。


----------



## Developereo

Viet said:


> _criticize the airline for taking so long to announce what was going on and for refusing to answer questions._



There is still no information, so what is the airline supposed to do?

Only irresponsible posters on forums and irresponsible journalists are speculating randomly without any actual information. I can understand the relatives want answers, but the airline is acting responsibly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

xuxu1457 said:


> China had sent 14 rescue ship, 7 Coast Guard ship and 2 warship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中国派出两艘军舰参与搜救|军舰_凤凰资讯


Navy 071 LPD is very good for this rescure action at Gulf of Thailand, but the problem is we need spend 2 days to arrive accident areas too far away from China.

If MH370's wreckage really under the sea, i think Navy must send nuclear submarine or bathyscaphe to search its 2x 'Black Box' (flight recorder) under Gulf of Thailand.


----------



## JSCh

越媒:新加坡飞机发现可疑物 建议出动船只寻找|马航|失联飞机|可疑物_新浪新闻


*越媒:新加坡飞机发现可疑物 建议出动船只寻找*
2014年03月09日16:14 人民网




据越南前锋报报道，新加坡的飞机刚发现一可疑物，坐标为东经103度13'30''–北纬08 度21'36''

　　人民网北京3月9日电 据越南前锋报报道，新加坡的飞机刚发现一可疑物，坐标为东经103度13'30''–北纬08 度21'36''，在Tho Chu岛西南偏南100公里处。新加坡建议越南立即出动船只和飞机协助寻找和证明可疑物。

　　目前越南航海搜救配合中心SAR船已经被派到上述位置。

　　可疑物距Tho Chu岛约100公里。(阮思洁)

Chinese media reported that Vietnam news said that Singaporean airplane discovered suspect object at 103°13'30''E, 08°21'36''N. And requested Vietnam to investigate with surface vessel and plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

It's most likely terrorism or alien abduction. Vietnamse authority needs to be professional, here. This is not the time to play with urgency and trying to get attention from world media.

My heart and prayer goes out to all the victim families. It sadden that many of my compatriots cannot escape terrorist attack. The Horse Year already starts out badly for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

ViXuyen said:


> Why are u asking that question? Shouldn't your Beidou satellite be able to scan the areas and spot the wreckage in a few minutes like you guys claim you can scan Viet Nam and look for our troops in a snap?



Beidou does not work in this way Troll!
The plane tragically lost on the radar scan at night
China received the news some 5 hours later!
Imagine what could have happened in the interim if the plane was disintegrated high in mid air

Dont troll!
This is a tragedy of possible loss of lives of many nations
There is an element of foul-play

Best wishes for the search teams and rescue of survivors!
RIP and Condolences if the worst thing has happened to the families!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Search extended to straits of Malacca.

Is it possible that the jet overflew the whole of Malaysia and crashed on the other side?

Highly improbable. Radar would have picked it up.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Very unfortunate, the plane has most probably crashed somewhere in the sea.....


----------



## shuttler

*If wreckage is found, a top priority will be recovering the airliner's "black boxes," which are equipped with "pingers" that emit ultrasonic signals that can be detected underwater. Under good conditions, the signals can be detected from several hundred miles away, said John Goglia, a former member of the U.S. National Transportation Safety Board.

If the boxes are trapped inside the wreckage, the sound may not travel as far. If the boxes are at the bottom of an underwater trench, that also hinders how far the sound can travel. Signals can weaken over time.

Oil slicks found in hunt for missing Malaysian jet with 239 aboard | 6abc.com*


----------



## cnleio

shuttler said:


> *If wreckage is found, a top priority will be recovering the airliner's "black boxes," which are equipped with "pingers" that emit ultrasonic signals that can be detected underwater. Under good conditions, the signals can be detected from several hundred miles away, said John Goglia, a former member of the U.S. National Transportation Safety Board.
> 
> If the boxes are trapped inside the wreckage, the sound may not travel as far. If the boxes are at the bottom of an underwater trench, that also hinders how far the sound can travel. Signals can weaken over time.
> 
> Oil slicks found in hunt for missing Malaysian jet with 239 aboard | 6abc.com*


A simple problem, spend days or years to find out MH370's 'black boxes' underwater. As i said, now need send nuclear submarine and sub rescure ship carrying bathyscaphe to arrive incident areas, rescure passangers & salvage wreckages need work together.


----------



## shuttler

cnleio said:


> A simple problem, spend days or years to find out MH370's 'black boxes' underwater. As i said, now need send nuclear submarine and sub rescure ship carrying bathyscaphe to arrive incident areas, rescure passangers & salvage wreckages need work together.



you miss the point
they are still trying to locate the damn wreckage and the location of the fall
what is a nuke sub to do here!

My point actually is:
Why the black box is not attached to any postioning systems like the GPS (before it sank) which I think the Malaysian Airline should be using instead of "*emitting ultrasonic signals"* which is next to useless in such a wide area particularly when the whole thing sank in deep water!


----------



## BoQ77

Let's share the useful information only, a suspect with any signal even very little ... still good.
The search and rescue would be applied to several suspects at the same time ... because a single little suspect could be a clue ...

As requested by Singapore and Malaysia, Vietnam airplane and surface boats approaching to new site with an unidentifiedf floating yellow color item ( in red circle )... so does US and China airplane and ships. 

*



Có hai vật thể lạ

Tin từ Sở chỉ huy Trung tâm tìm kiếm cứu nạn quốc gia, có hai vật thể lạ, một là vật thể nghi vấn màu vàng cách đảo Thổ Chu khoảng 100 km, và một vật thể khác đã xác định không liên quan đến máy bay mất tích.

Click to expand...


There are two floating items, one confirmed by US not related to missing plane. The remain is approached by Vietnam and China surface ships ... 
*

*The US military cooperation dept controlled by US Embassy in Hanoi confirmed 1 item this is not related to the missing airplane. They acted too fast.* 






Quoted texts : the top for location of new item found ... the below : location of oil slicks the bottom : the lost contact location


Using a nuclear sub is not the good idea, because the depth of the Gulf of Thailand about 50-60meters only ... using the P3C Orion is good, count to its range, speed and other useful function ...

Vietnam should purchase some of this aircraft kind like S Korea did


----------



## imiakhtar

The numbers below are for a 777-200 powered by GE-90 engines. The Malay 777 with RR engines would have slightly better climb performance.

The flight was likely to be less than 230t at take-off and would have taken 20 minutes or so to climb to cruise. Given that an additional 20min elapsed at cruise prior to disappearance, it is unlikely a pressure sensitive device exploded as some are suggesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

*(CNN)* Two people who traveled on the missing Malaysian Airlines flight under the passports of an Italian and an Austrian citizen appear to have bought their tickets together.
The tickets were bought from China Southern Airlines in Thai baht at identical prices according to China’s official e ticket verification system Travelsky. The ticket numbers are contiguous which indicates the tickets were issued together.

The new information adds to the mystery that has enveloped the fate of Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 the passenger jet that disappeared over Southeast Asia early Saturday on its way to Beijing.

Italy and Austria have said that none of their citizens were on board the plane. And officials say the Italian and Austrian whose names were on the passenger manifest both had their passports stolen in Southeast Asia in recent years.

The two tickets booked with China Southern Airlines both start in Kuala Lumpur flying to Beijing and then onward to Amsterdam. The Italian passport’s ticket continues to Copenhagen the Austrian’s to Frankfurt.

Authorities say they are investigating the identities of some of those on board who appear to have issues with their passports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

xunzi said:


> It's most likely terrorism or alien abduction. *Vietnamse authority needs to be professional, here*. This is not the time to play with urgency and trying to get attention from world media.
> 
> My heart and prayer goes out to all the victim families. It sadden that many of my compatriots cannot escape terrorist attack. The Horse Year already starts out badly for us.


this is an unparalleled event. Everyone will draw from the experiences after this sad event. Vietnam will learn from this, too. No doubt.

lastest news:
Vietnam rescue vessels are expected to reach the site in 20 min, where the debris is spotted.

#PrayForMH370 Live Updates: Vietnamese boats soon expected to reach site where debris spotted - Yahoo News Malaysia


----------



## xunzi

Another theory I want to toss out there and see if everyone agrees with. My theory is this is a suicide flight caused by the pilots. They need to investigate if there is any sign of depression from the pilots. If the pilots want to commit suicide and he wants to bring other people with him, he could have turn off all communication signal and not contact authority and dive directly into the ocean. This is why they can't find any piece. It is sink under the ocean..


----------



## Viet

The red circle shows the location of an unidentified floating object near Malaysia Airlines flight MH370’s reported crash site.


----------



## eazzy

The object is not related to flight MH370.

" Vietnamese media reports that suspicious
object is not related to flight MH370 reports. Jacky Ly Thang, a
defense cooperation official in US Embassy Hanoi, told VN
Search & Rescue Center just now that US search party has
confirmed that the object - seen by Singaporean search plane
earlier - had nothing to do with the missing plane."

From Yahoo News.


----------



## Edison Chen

xunzi said:


> Another theory I want to toss out there and see if everyone agrees with. My theory is this is a suicide flight caused by the pilots. They need to investigate if there is any sign of depression from the pilots. If the pilots want to commit suicide and he wants to bring other people with him, he could have turn off all communication signal and not contact authority and dive directly into the ocean. This is why they can't find any piece. It is sink under the ocean..



There is indeed some possibility. But it's too weird both pilots wanted to commit suicide, unless one pilot shot another down....

Given all the situation here, I request more investigation to pilots.


----------



## MarveL

this is the pilot of the missing airplane

TRIBUTE: Who exactly is Malaysia Airlines Captain Zaharie Shah of MH370? - Sharelor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

xunzi said:


> Another theory I want to toss out there and see if everyone agrees with. My theory is this is a suicide flight caused by the pilots. They need to investigate if there is any sign of depression from the pilots. If the pilots want to commit suicide and he wants to bring other people with him, he could have turn off all communication signal and not contact authority and dive directly into the ocean. This is why they can't find any piece. It is sink under the ocean..



Unlikely as Pilot was not alone unless he killed other one in cockpit before doing all this or both decided to commit suicide.


----------



## jian-10

look up Egyptair 990, most suggest it was pilot suicide into the ocean. They don't need to kill the crew, just opportune moment like co pilot goto the bathroom, it doesn't take long to turn off autopilot.


----------



## baqai

i remember watching an episode of aircrash investigation in which a passenger jet crashed into ocean in night due to stall ... the instruments failed and due to night it was impossible for pilots to figure out that they were losing attitude, the instruments kept telling them they are exceeding speed limit and reducing the speed gave them stall warning in the confusion they just slammed into the ocean, i can't remember which episode is that but this is also a possibility isn't it? but they did reported problems to ATC and didn't vanished just like that


----------



## Viet

search continues...


----------



## mehboobkz

You may have seen the passenger list of flight MH370 circulating, and if you look closely you may have noticed that Passenger 84's name has been blurred out. 
WHY?


----------



## BoQ77

[ 18:35 ] When flying at low altitude , seaplane Vietnam marine police discovered suspected debris objects window missing aircraft , is located at coordinates 8 degrees 47 minutes 32 seconds north latitude , 103 degrees 22 minutes 26 seconds east longitude , 80 km from the island of Tho Chu . But by nightfall , the removal of this material have not been conducted .Tonight, Department search and rescue commander will ship out this position recently discovered objects suspected broken window to verify the aircraft salvage if conditions suit .Debris is defined as composite , comfort is the inner wall pieces airplane window . Pilot seaplane can take pictures but not clearly .Coordinates detecting fragments near the strange yellow objects discovered this afternoon .Information from Headquarters also discovered that a suspected debris tail wing aircraft .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Must watch.
Stolen passports had chinese Visas


----------



## BoQ77

Suspected sites and location of Vietnam Navy, Search n Rescue, or Coast Guard ships ...


----------



## Viet

German media die welt reports the two men with stolen passports were captured by CCTV at the airport.

The passports were stolen at Phuket/ Thailand. Both were registered at Interpol. If Malaysia airline and security control had their computers connected with the Interpol database, these supects would have no chance to get on the plane.

the two suspects bought the plane tickets at the same time and checked in on the plane at the same time. So most likely they knew each other and travelled together.

Curious: the two suspects wanted to continue the travel further from Beijing to Amsterdam and there to Copenhagen and Frankfurt.


----------



## mehboobkz

{If Malaysia airline and security control had their computers connected with the Interpol database}

Interpol only issues a colour coded alert to all its affiliated International airports.

{Curious: the two suspects wanted to continue the travel further from Beijing to Amsterdam and there to Copenhagen and Frankfurt.}

Its a ploy to mask their intent.


----------



## cnleio

What Malaysia military doing now? I remember Malaysia Navy have the submarine, right now they should send subs to those accident areas, using submarine to detect suspended seabed.

After 2 days it's impossilbe to search MH730 wreckages on the surface. Any news about Malaysia military action ?


----------



## mehboobkz

*Malaysia launches terror probe over missing plane*


----------



## cnleio

China decide to send more warships into MH730's incident areas at Gulf of Thailand. After 2014.03.09 morning PLA Navy sent
071 LPD ("JinGang mountain") and one missile frigate to join rescure action, today afternoon BeiJing decide to send another 052C DDG (N.o 171) and 071 LPD ("Kunlun mountain") to Gulf of Thailand, 4x PLA Navy warships had left SanYa and ZhanJiang military port driving to Gulf of Thailand.

*解放军增派舰机搜救失联航班*


> 原标题：中国海军增派舰机搜救马来西亚失联航班
> 
> 中新网北京3月9日电(高毅) 记者从海军作战部门了解到，*由导弹驱逐舰海口舰和两栖船坞登陆舰昆仑山舰组成的海军搜救马来西亚失联航班增援兵力，已分别于16时15分、17时从三亚、湛江军港启航，向搜救海域方向机动。*
> 
> 据了解，昆仑山舰搭载有50名陆战队员，还有冲锋舟和橡皮舟等救援设备。南海舰队航空兵2架舰载直升机也将与昆仑山舰会合参加救援。


















*Well i think MH730 is not a simple plane crash now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

It's meaningless to start sending those warships ... either submarines ... 

I don't understand why the seaplane did not land into the seawater surface to collect the suspended item ... ?


----------



## mehboobkz

Aircraft door found..
Malaysia launches terror probe over missing plane, debris may be spotted — RT News


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> It's meaningless to start sending those warships ... either submarines ...
> 
> I don't understand why the seaplane did not land into the seawater surface to collect the suspended item ... ?


Well China media didn't provide details why Navy send warships, but BeiJing has decided they r on the way.
At last the submarine will sent there to search 2x 'Black Box'(flight recorder) undersea, only sub can find wreckages.

I think these planes r Vietnam's An-26 and Mi-8 helicopter, Malaysia &Singapore 's Super-Puma helicopter they can't land on sea surface.


----------



## BoQ77

that's the shallow sea water level ... not suitable to huge sub ...
anyway, don't know why a US official confirm the unidentified debris is not from the missing plane ...


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> that's the shallow sea water level ... not suitable to huge sub ....


A rescure ship carrying submersible, can do the job. Except above warships, some China rescure ships also on the way. They will arrive incident areas tomorrow later.





Current another 3x China rescure ships r driving to Gulf of Thailand, they carrying small submersibles. According to media reported, those rescure ships will arrive there 03.10. I think after 03.10 it's time to detect seabed and salvage wreckages.





Current 1x China Coast Guard ship and 1x China fishery patrol ship searching in MH730's accident areas, but they lack submersible just search sea surface. Still find nothing.


----------



## Edison Chen




----------



## Edison Chen

MU5093 and MH370 were travelling the same route during a period of time. This man was on board of MU5093 between the 22:30 PM Mar 7th and 2:30 AM. Mar 8th. Through the window, he saw flame on the sea approximately between 1:00 AM ~ 2:00 AM It was night, everthing was in a dark, but there he can clearly indentify the flame. The last time the MH370 contacted with controller was 1:41 AM. This point of time exactly matches with the one portrayed by the Singaporean passenger of MU5093, the message sender in the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

unidentified object detected.


----------



## northeast

Could it be some uyghurs terrorist hijacked the plane and attempt to hit the tiananmen square to make another
911 but eventually failed？


----------



## cnleio

northeast said:


> Could it be some uyghurs terrorist hijacked the plane and attempt to hit the tiananmen square to make another
> 911 but eventually failed？


Wait official announce.


----------



## BoQ77

northeast said:


> Could it be some uyghurs terrorist hijacked the plane and attempt to hit the tiananmen square to make another
> 911 but eventually failed？



it could be some Han or Western guys ... using fake passport, while the Uighur artist using his real name in the passport and has no reason to suspect him ...


----------



## Edison Chen

Most recent information leaked out : fake passport holders are Asian looking, however the photos on passport are White looking.

My speculation is that maybe they are not terrorists, they are drug dealers, smuggler or other criminals. They are too familiar with Malaysia Air's security inspection and management loop hole, and passports were stolen one and a half years ago, they could use that passports for many times during this period to smuggle, transport and conceal drugs without being caught, but this time they are not so lucky. It's exactly the reason why Asians used fake passports with White photos, they were familiar with the weakness of airport security and traveled this air line too many times safely. Were it terror attack, some one would already stand out to declare responsibilities for this.


----------



## northeast

Edison Chen said:


> Most recent information leaked out : fake passport holders are Asian looking, however the photos on passport are White looking.
> 
> My speculation is that maybe they are not terrorists, they are drug dealers, smuggler or other criminals. They are too familiar with Malaysia Air's security inspection and management loop hole, and passports were stolen one and a half years ago, they could use that passports for many times during this period to smuggle, transport and conceal drugs without being caught, but this time they are not so lucky. It's exactly the reason why Asians used fake passports with White photos, they were familiar with the weakness of airport security and traveled this air line too many times safely. Were it terror attack, some one would already stand out to declare responsibilities for this.


Nobody stand out and declare responsibility for kunming terrorism incident.That doesn't means that's not terrorism.


----------



## Edison Chen

northeast said:


> Nobody stand out and declare responsibility for kunming terrorism incident.That doesn't means that's not terrorism.



They don't need to. Criminals already caught.


----------



## northeast

Edison Chen said:


> They don't need to. Criminals already caught.


You don't get it.xinjiang terrerism are relatively isolated and less organized.There is no such organization stand out and declare the responsibility in most cases.


----------



## Developereo

BoQ77 said:


> anyway, don't know why a US official confirm the unidentified debris is not from the missing plane ...



The US comment was about another piece of debris reported by a Singapore plane.

Door and tail fragment of Malaysia flight MH370 possibly found: Vietnam

_Meanwhile, the US team confirmed the floating object spotted by a Singaporean aircraft on Sunday is not linked to the Malaysia Airlines plane. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Please examine the rumor, several phone calls from Chinese relatives to passengers ringing and no answer ?


----------



## bolo

Viet said:


> it is funny to see you are critizing Vietnam...who provides most of the informaton to date?
> your personal view does not matter.
> 
> In contrast, Malaysia airline and the authority are rarely providing information...the families of the victims and even the Chinese government and state media critize Malaysia for lacking of information.
> 
> http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Southeast_Asia/SEA-01-090314.html
> _Relatives of Chinese passengers on the plane meanwhile angrily accused Malaysia Airlines of keeping them in the dark, while state media criticized the carrier's poor response.
> 
> Relatives were taken to a hotel near Beijing airport, put in a room and told to wait for information from the airline, but none came, Reuters news agency reported.
> 
> About 20 people stormed out of the room at one point, enraged they had been given no information, it said.
> "There's no one from the company here, we can't find a single person. They've just shut us in this room and told us to wait," said one middle-aged man, who declined to give his name.
> 
> Another relative, trying to evade a throng of reporters, muttered: "*They're treating us worse than dogs,"* according to Reuters
> Chinese media outlets took to their official Weibo microblogs to criticize the airline for taking so long to announce what was going on and for refusing to answer questions._



The dude is. saying if Vietnamese authority do not have verified information, just remain silent. What you posted about Malay authorities is a separate issue.


----------



## BoQ77

bolo said:


> The dude is. saying if Vietnamese authority do not have verified information, just remain silent. What you posted about Malay authorities is a separate issue.



They suspect anything, but media said the difference ...
Your Chinese ppl blaming Malaysia not to say anything ... we know their reason ...


----------



## bolo

BoQ77 said:


> They suspect anything, but media said the difference ...
> Your Chinese ppl blaming Malaysia not to say anything ... we know their reason ...


Which is?


----------



## BoQ77

Any well-informed suspect make hope !!!
You could see Vietnam is showing suspected photos in real, taken by our means.
we never photoshop anything, or create rumors ...

That's why Western, Malaysia ... media now rushing into the Vietnam command centers ...
in Phu Quoc islands, or Ca Mau peninsula






Vincent Jiang and partners






Phoenix TV, Hong Kong


----------



## Roybot

Edison Chen said:


> Most recent information leaked out : fake passport holders are Asian looking, however the photos on passport are White looking.
> 
> My speculation is that maybe they are not terrorists, they are drug dealers, smuggler or other criminals. *They are too familiar with Malaysia Air's security inspection and management loop hole,* and passports were stolen one and a half years ago, they could use that passports for many times during this period to smuggle, transport and conceal drugs without being caught, but this time they are not so lucky. *It's exactly the reason why Asians used fake passports with White photos, they were familiar with the weakness of airport security and traveled this air line too many times safely. *Were it terror attack, some one would already stand out to declare responsibilities for this.



Don't the Chinese authorities/immigration check the passport at their end of the journey?


----------



## BoQ77

Roybot said:


> Don't the Chinese authorities/immigration check the passport at their end of the journey?



It's most important to check before boarding ... pal !!!
almost they focus on security check ...

What it could be, below item ?


----------



## Roybot

BoQ77 said:


> It's most important to check before boarding ... pal !!!
> almost they focus on security check ...



Yeah exactly, so its stupid to suggest that these people might have been using the passport repeatedly. And if they were and getting away with it then both the Chinese and Malaysian officials should be blamed for it.


----------



## mehboobkz

Thai police target 'passport ring' in vanished flight probe 

*MISSING MH370: MAS to fly Chinese families to KL*


MISSING MH370: Debris near Tho Chu island not from MH370


----------



## cirr

Roybot said:


> Don't the Chinese authorities/immigration check the passport at their end of the journey?



How？Since Chinese immigration is thousands of kilometers away in Beijing？

And are you suggesting that China should decide who is allowed to board the flight？


----------



## mehboobkz

Indian sandman at work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

cirr said:


> How？Since Chinese immigration is thousands of kilometers away in Beijing？



Edison Chen was implying that these people must have used the stolen passports many times, and blaming the Malaysian authorities/airline for it, which is not right, cause they must have disembarked in other countries too. Passport and immigration check is done at both ends of the journey, and is done by the immigration officials, so blaming Malaysia alone is not right.


----------



## Edison Chen

Roybot said:


> Edison Chen was implying that these people must have used the stolen passports many times, and *blaming the Malaysian authorities/airline for it*, which is not right, cause they must have disembarked in other countries too. Passport and immigration check is done at both ends of the journey, and is done by the immigration officials, so blaming Malaysia alone is not right.



Yes, I am blaming Malaysian Authorities. Many people are same with me. They lack enough security inspection before on board. Many Chinese tourists coming back from Malaysia said so. Even there is a bottle of water was not inspected by them, isn't if funny?

Don't pretend to be a saint here.


----------



## northeast

Well，I think the most likely possibility would be terrorist attack.the target could be beijing.The investigation would take very long time though.


----------



## Developereo

BoQ77 said:


> It's most important to check before boarding ... pal !!!
> almost they focus on security check ...



Very few countries/airlines check the Interpol database.

Fake passports on Malaysia Airlines flight reveal flaw in airline safety

_Four of every 10 international passengers are not screened against the database_


----------



## cirr

Roybot said:


> Edison Chen was implying that these people must have used the stolen passports many times, and blaming the Malaysian authorities/airline for it, which is not right, cause they must have disembarked in other countries too. Passport and immigration check is done at both ends of the journey, and is done by the immigration officials, so blaming Malaysia alone is not right.



People may have，may not have。We don't know yet。

What we do know is that Malaysian Immigration allowed two Asians to board the flight under 2 European passports，2 passports that have caucasian faces on them。


----------



## bolo

Edison Chen said:


> Yes, I am blaming Malaysian Authorities. Many people are same with me. They lack enough security inspection before on board. Many Chinese tourists coming back from Malaysia said so. Even there is a bottle of water was not inspected by them, isn't if funny?


Yes. Also Malaysian authority allows person to board if the passport is different but have strong ties. Ie. Husband can use wife passport vice versa. How are Chinese customs? Are they laxed also?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## northeast

cirr said:


> People may have，may not have。We don't know yet。
> 
> What we do know is that Malaysian Immigration allowed two Asians to board the flight under 2 European passports，2 passports that have caucasian faces on them。


well，you have to understand they are malays.Anything could happen there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Edison Chen said:


> Yes, I am blaming Malaysian Authorities. Many people are same with me. They lack enough security inspection before on board. Many Chinese tourists coming back from Malaysia said so. Even there is a bottle of water was not inspected by them, isn't if funny?
> 
> Don't pretend to be a saint here.



They could see the water bottle via scanner, but whether they request to remove it from your luggage or not ... depends !!!


----------



## Mighty Caty

*Q&A: What happened to Malaysia Airlines flight 370?*

*Following are some of the scenarios being mulled over by regional authorities, investigators and industry experts.*

Q: Is mechanical or structural failure likely?

Sudden, accidental structural failures leading to explosions or a sudden loss of cabin pressure are considered extremely unlikely in today's passenger aircraft.
This is especially so with the Boeing 777-200 model, which has one of the best safety records of any jet.

"From a crack, there can be a whole structure breakdown that allows for no response. But in the last two to three decades there have been next to nil such incidents," said Ravi Madavaram, an aviation analyst with Frost & Sullivan.

Indonesia-based aviation analyst Gerry Soejatman said based on the MH370 plane's maintenance records, "there is nothing that would jump straight out of the page".

Q: How likely is human error in this case?

The MH370 case may draw comparisons with the crash in 2009 of an Air France into the Atlantic Ocean, which killed more than 200 people.

An investigation said speed sensors failed, causing the Airbus jet to stall and lose altitude. But it also said pilots failed to react correctly, losing control of the jet.

Soejatman said despite all the safety features on modern aircraft, well-trained pilots taking proper action in an emergency also is essential.

"If the crew is not on the ball, they quickly lose control of the situation," he said.

Q: Was it an attempted hijacking or terror attack?

This spectre has loomed after authorities said at least two passengers had boarded with stolen passports. Malaysian officials also said Sunday radar data indicated the pilot may have inexplicably tried to turn back to Kuala Lumpur.

Analysts said the absence of any distress signal raises eyebrows, as it could indicate an event so sudden that the crew could not respond.

"There was not even time for the pilot or crew to raise an alarm. It could have happened due to a deliberate act -- by a pilot or a terrorist -- but this is all very speculative," Ravi said.

The terror theory's credibility is hurt by the fact that -- so far -- no claim of responsiblity has surfaced.

"What's the motive? If they didn't bring any weapons, it is extremely difficult to get into the cockpit," said Shukor Yusof, aviation analyst with Standard & Poor's.

He also noted that stolen passports do not necessarily equate to terrorism.

Large numbers of illegal workers, as well as criminal syndicates, are known to move between Malaysia and neighbouring countries such as Thailand. The two suspect passports were reportedly stolen in Thailand.

Q: Is lax security at Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA) to blame?

The modern facility does not have a history of known security breaches.
But Rohan Gunaratna, a terrorism expert at Singapore's Nanyang Technological University, said the passport issue could indicate a "glaring flaw" in the airport's immigration clearance.
He noted that Interpol maintains a database of stolen passports that should have raised red flags at the immigration counter.

"There are two categories of people who use these (stolen passports) -- criminals and terrorists," he said.

However, Shukor said the sheer volume of travellers moving through airports likely means not all forgeries can be caught.

"To blame Malaysian authorities for this is probably unfair -- they have to get it right all the time and potential hijackers just have to get through once," he said.

Q: Could violent turbulence or bad weather have brought down the plane?

This possibility is being widely discounted as all indications are that the weather was fine in the area where contact with MH370 was lost.

Q: Could it have run out of fuel?

Malaysia Airlines has said the plane was fuelled for at least eight hours of flight. The Kuala Lumpur-Beijing route lasts six hours.

Aircraft typically carry two hours' worth of fuel on top of what is needed.
Adds Ravi: "If there was a fuel loss, the pilot would have enough time to call for distress signal, and to turn around and glide back to land."

Q&A: What happened to Malaysia Airlines flight 370? - Yahoo!7


----------



## mehboobkz

8 minutes ago

The head of Malaysia's department of civil aviation says the fate of a missing Malaysia Airlines jet remains "a mystery".


----------



## BoQ77

cirr said:


> People may have，may not have。We don't know yet。
> 
> What we do know is that Malaysian Immigration allowed two Asians to board the flight under 2 European passports，2 passports that have caucasian faces on them。



The photos via CCTV could be not clear, so the report said looks Asiantic ... not mean Asian... 
And Asian has European passport is normal ...

Every time we go through the airport security, step on the footprints look into the camera ... visual check could make mistake


----------



## Roybot

Edison Chen said:


> What's the **** is wrong with your ? You never consider the dead's families feelings. All you want to defend is just a fucking Airline company, it's so disgusting.



Where do you see me defending the airline! Am just saying that if people have been travelling via Malaysia and Malaysian airlines on fake passports, repeatedly as per your assumption, then they must be disembarking somewhere in some other country right? So we shouldn't blame Malaysia alone.

Passport check is done at both ends of the journey, by the immigration officials of the respective countries, its not the job of the airline.


----------



## BoQ77

Roybot said:


> Where do you see me defending the airline! Am just saying that if people have been travelling via Malaysia and Malaysian airlines on fake passports, repeatedly as per your assumption, then they must be disembarking somewhere in some other country right? So we shouldn't blame Malaysia alone.
> 
> Passport check is done at both ends of the journey, by the immigration officials of the respective countries, its not the job of the airline.



Yeah, the arrival could deny their entry.
For the terrorism case, able to be on board with fake passport is successful.


----------



## JSCh

The two stolen passport are on a flight to Amsterdam via Beijing. Not sure do they need transit visa in Beijing. If not, it is possible to not go through Chinese immigration if they stay inside the Beijing airport?

If they planned to go inside China, I think they would need to apply for a Chinese visa. Their passport would then be checked by Chinese.

Not sure about the immigration check in Amsterdam for European passport holder. 

One more question is, how did the passport get into Malaysia? Did they use the passport for entry? Is there an entry record in Malaysian immigration?


----------



## BoQ77

During the search and rescue, Vietnam get the excellent cooperation with US defense cooperation dept.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT2

There is great possibility a terrorist attack can happen> Maybe they are never worried of being checked by using fake passport by other countries' airport or immigration authority , because they never plan to get off the plane alive.。。。


----------



## Jango

This is becoming increasingly mind boggling, a 777 whose last known coordinates 40 minutes into the flight are known, has just disappeared into the sea, with an average depth of around 50m only....no debris, no ACARS, no ELT, no Black box pings...no nothing.

Very very unusual.


----------



## Mighty Caty

*The truth about the passport.*

Using stolen passport is not uncommon in aviation industries. It is not common, since you need to hide something for you to use stolen passport. But not unheard of.

The passport was checked in 2 occasions on departure and 1 occasion on arrival. First when you check in, you need to produce your passport and the airline check in counter would connect to NATIONAL (Not international) database, so if your passport was flagged by the national authority, for example, in this case, Malaysian Police or Custom for anything range from unpaid parking ticket or wanted for murder. They will know at this point.

After check in, depends on whether or not it is an international or domestic flight, you may or may not gone thru border control. However, once you did, ie. an international flight. Border control check point suscribe to ICAO database for international waybilling (MUST). It is NOT A MUST for any country to subscribe to the Interpol Stole Passport database. or any common law enforcement database. People need to realise, border control check about 10-20 thousand people per counter in some busy airport in the world (Like Heathrow or LAX) *IT IS IMPOSSIBLE FOR THEM TO SUBSCRIBE TO ALL DATABASE AND CHECK THEM ALL WITHOUT ANY DELAY. *While most likely country will just check with local authority, checking with international authority tkaes time and also it will be a major delay if the international database is down. (Border control need to build their counter around the stuff they want to check. KLIA is not at all that busy (I think it's within top 30) They may not suscribe to any international services

And then passport will be check again with passenger arrival to destintation country by Border Agency

People need to know it is extremely hard to spot fake passport, different country issue different passport and it's nearly impossible for any airport/border agent to know how to spot a specific passport is a forgery, I did came up with some forge passport in my time when i was with SAS, but i do hear that good quality fake passport is very very hard to notice.

And some people here seems to forget criminal will not use a stolen passport directly without altering it. Like they will cut out the original photo and put the criminal's own photo on a fake paassport, this is extremely easy to do, you just need a surgical blade and an iron.

It would be stupid for an asian to travel using a caucasian photoed passport. If you do, i think you deserved to get caught. And asian people with anglos-saxon name is not at all uncommon to begin with.


----------



## SHAMK9

nuclearpak said:


> This is becoming increasingly mind boggling, a 777 whose last known coordinates 40 minutes into the flight are known, has just disappeared into the sea, with an average depth of around 50m only....no debris, no ACARS, no ELT, no Black box pings...no nothing.
> 
> Very very unusual.


50m? 777's wings are larger, how the heck can they not find anything?


----------



## Mighty Caty

nuclearpak said:


> This is becoming increasingly mind boggling, a 777 whose last known coordinates 40 minutes into the flight are known, has just disappeared into the sea, with an average depth of around 50m only....no debris, no ACARS, no ELT, no Black box pings...no nothing.
> 
> Very very unusual.


 
Actually, it's not.

Air France 447 was founded 8 days after the planes gone missing.

Planes do not crash (If they do) on losing contact, they travel some more. With a planes going 905 Km/h 1 minute delay mean 15km off, depend on how long it took for the plane to crash into the ocean, it may be 100 to 200 km away from the point of
lost. And with the plane may change their direction, you are looking at that 100 to 200 km with a 360 degree area.

Give you a general idea

If the planes crash 6 minutes after the point of lost with unknown last bearing, the search would have been about 25000 square kilometer from the point of lost........The area is ever large with every minute of flight time, so by 15 minutes. You will need to search for an area equate to a small country (150000 sq. km) Nothing but oceans.


----------



## Viet

Vietnam navy continues scanning the area...nothing found yet.


----------



## Indrajith

As per my understanding they have found the wreckage near vietnam


----------



## Viet

The US defence ministry says at that time when the plane went missing, their satellites had not registered any explosions in the region.


----------



## BoQ77

Indrajith said:


> As per my understanding they have found the wreckage near vietnam



new found item ... hope they could collect it today.
don't understand why the seaplane did not stay last night for collecting the floating item


----------



## Viet

Edison Chen said:


> Yes, I am blaming *Malaysian Authorities*. Many people are same with me. They lack enough security inspection before on board. Many Chinese tourists coming back from Malaysia said so. Even there is a bottle of water was not inspected by them, isn't if funny?
> 
> Don't pretend to be a saint here.


valuable time for an early search and rescue operation went lost.

Although the plane disappeared at 02.40am local Beijing time, Malaysia Airline announed at 7:30am the aircraft as missing.


----------



## Edison Chen

Viet said:


> valuable time for an early search and rescue operation went lost.
> 
> Although the plane disappeared at 02.40am local Beijing time, Malaysia Airline announed at 7:30am the aircraft as missing.



They must have a fluke mind, they thought they can contact with the pilots, but they failed. But this whole thing is very strange.


----------



## Viet

BoQ77 said:


> new found item ... hope they could collect it today.
> don't understand why the seaplane did not stay last night for collecting the floating item


because of darkness...the search plane returns today.


----------



## Jango

Mighty Caty said:


> Actually, it's not.
> 
> Air France 447 was founded 8 days after the planes gone missing.
> 
> Planes do not crash (If they do) on losing contact, they travel some more. With a planes going 905 Km/h 1 minute delay mean 15km off, depend on how long it took for the plane to crash into the ocean, it may be 100 to 200 km away from the point of
> lost. And with the plane may change their direction, you are looking at that 100 to 200 km with a 360 degree area.
> 
> Give you a general idea
> 
> If the planes crash 6 minutes after the point of lost with unknown last bearing, the search would have been about 25000 square kilometer from the point of lost........The area is ever large with every minute of flight time, so by 15 minutes. You will need to search for an area equate to a small country (150000 sq. km) Nothing but oceans.



I am not talking bout finding the whole plane or large parts of debris...something should have been found till now, small pieces of debris...in case of mid-air disintegration, the debris would have been spread over large parts of the sea, some would have been found by now.

And as far as AF447 goes, some parts of wreckage were found by June 2, seats, some life rafts, and other pieces of debris. Oil was also seen spread across the Oceanic surface.

Secondly, the Ocean provided a much more deeper area to search in.

BTW, does anybody know if this aircraft had ACARS capability?


----------



## BoQ77

Viet said:


> because of darkness...the search plane returns today.



seaplane can land onto the sea water surface ... right ?
why they dont land, stay or color marking ?

instead of leave it and restart to seek next day ?

-------
NEW !!! Suspected life raft found !!!

Something look like this


----------



## Evil Flare

May be Plane Dump Fuels & Prepared for Force Landing on Sea .. & it did land but Drowned afterwards hence no wreckage


----------



## cnleio

NASA's Terra/MODIS satellite provide a new location, need send ships to check it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imiakhtar

BoQ77 said:


> NEW !!! Suspected life raft found !!!
> Something look like this



Given that all the debris thus far has turned out to be nothing related to the airliner, it would be prudent to withhold any suspect debris related posts until you are beyond any doubt.


----------



## Viet

BoQ77 said:


> *seaplane *can land onto the sea water surface ... right ?
> why they dont land, stay or color marking ?
> 
> instead of leave it and restart to seek next day ?
> 
> -------
> NEW !!! Suspected life raft found !!!
> 
> Something look like this


I thought one of the An26s made a photo. If it was a seaplane, hm...you are right...why didn´t it land and collect the item?

a Vietnam and a Singapore patrol planes spotted 1 or 2 objects on the water surface, location: 177km off Tho Chu island. Two Vietnamese vessels are on the way.


----------



## JSCh

中国海警船发现两条较大油污带 已经完成取样-中新网

* 中国海警船发现两条较大油污带 已经完成取样 *
2014年03月10日 15:25　来源：中国新闻网





　　中新网3月10日电 据中央电视台最新消息，中国海警3411船10日发现两条较大油污带，根据肉眼观察，有可能与失联航班有关，海警船已经完成了取样。

　　9日11时30分，中方公务船海警3411到达疑似失联海域面积500平方公里的搜索海域。13时30分左右，海警船进入马航客机疑似失联海域中心点。

Chinese television CCTV news reported that Chinese coast guard ship today discovered two oil slick suspected to be related to the missing plane. They took sample of the oil for analysis.


----------



## Viet

imiakhtar said:


> Given that all the debris thus far has turned out to be nothing related to the airliner,* it would be prudent to withhold any suspect debris related posts until you are beyond any doubt*.


it is not you to decide...

it is an multinational search and rescue effort. Every news or discovery has to be made public to others immediately, without delay.

as per media reports, Chinese government has asked Vietnam to intensify the search. Now Vietnam has decided to expand the search further to the West and runs operation around the clock.


----------



## Viet

this is the Italian passport and the holder Luigi Maraldi. the passport was stolen and used by one of the suspects.


----------



## imiakhtar

Viet said:


> it is an mulitnational search and rescue effort. Every news or discovery has to be made public to others immediately, without delay



What value have the possible debris posts brought to this thread? Non whatsoever.


----------



## Viet

imiakhtar said:


> What value have the possible *debris *posts brought to this thread? Non whatsoever.


a civil plane was suspected to crash into the ocean, and you ask what purpose of news about oil slick and debris?
if you have any news, pls post here, otherwise I suggest you keep silent or go other threads.

to date, most information about the missing plane are coming either from Vietnam or Germany. 
is there information coming from Malaysia?

Anyway FBI is now involved. Malaysian authority is a mess.


----------



## imiakhtar

Viet said:


> is there information coming from Malaysia?



Well they've wisened up and shut their traps after earlier gaffs unlike others.

Given the evaporation rate and the high 20C/mid 30C temperatures of South East Asia, Kerosene will evaporate very quickly and is unlikely to leave a noticeable surface trace.

If the slick is oil, it's probably a small leak from a local refinery or shipping vessels in the region.


----------



## Viet

imiakhtar said:


> Well they've wisened up and *shut *their traps after earlier gaffs unlike others.


If Malaysia told the international press at a conference held by the Department of Civil Aviation in Kuala Lumpur that they know nothing. Isn´t it too litle, do you think so?


----------



## cnleio

Malaysia officials said those Two fake passagers (Italy and Austria false passports) r not Chinese, they r from other Asian nations. Malaysia has sent fake passagers video to intelligence department.


> *马方：持假护照登机者非中国人*
> 据港媒报道，马来西亚交通部长表示，2名持假护照登机者不是中国人。官方已将失联客机上两名假护照持有者的视频给了情报部门，不久后将公布。



Malaysia officials said they has sent fake passagers video to intelligence department, soon to be released to all medias.


> *马方将公布持假护照者视频*
> 马来西亚代理交通部长10日在吉隆坡说，马方已将失联客机上两名假护照持有者的视频给了情报部门，不久后会公布给媒体。据新华社报道

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

MISSING MH370: Don't spread unverified news, says Hishammuddin - Latest - New Straits Times

10 March 2014| last updated at 05:14PM
*MISSING MH370: Don't spread unverified news, says Hishammuddin*

By ADRIAN LAI

*SEPANG: Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishamuddin Hussein has cautioned the people not to spread unverified news of the missing Malaysian Airlines flight MH370.*
He said the dissemination of unconfirmed rumours would not only hamper investigations, but also cause distress to family members of the victims.

He also said he met with the Chinese delegation after it arrived in the country yesterday to assist in SAR operations.

"Besides that, they will also help in the investigations on the two passengers who had boarded the plane using stolen passports," he said.

He added that the Chinese taskforce would also assist the victims' family members.

Meanwhile, Department of Civil Aviation director-general Datuk Azharuddin Abdul Rahman confirmed reports of an "inverted life craft" that was spotted some 140km away from Tho Chu island in Vietnam.

"We have despatched a team to investigate the sighting," he said, adding that all reported sightings of the plane were unconfirmed.

Azharuddin also said representatives from plane-making company Boeing was on site to provide assistance to the SAR efforts.

Hishamuddin, meanwhile, said the investigating teams were also * evaluating the mental condition of the jetliner's crew to look into claims that a "pilot suicide" was committed.*

Just moments later, there were reports stating that *one of the two suspects using stolen passports - a non-Malaysian - had been identified.*

*The Malaysian Inspector General of Police had said both individuals entered country illegally.*

============================================================================================
Look likes there are no entry record. I guess immigration do not check those thing for departure. Or they are assumed to be multiple state passport holder?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mighty Caty

nuclearpak said:


> I am not talking bout finding the whole plane or large parts of debris...something should have been found till now, small pieces of debris...in case of mid-air disintegration, the debris would have been spread over large parts of the sea, some would have been found by now.
> 
> And as far as AF447 goes, some parts of wreckage were found by June 2, seats, some life rafts, and other pieces of debris. Oil was also seen spread across the Oceanic surface.
> 
> Secondly, the Ocean provided a much more deeper area to search in.
> 
> BTW, does anybody know if this aircraft had ACARS capability?


 
well, to be fair, they do found the oil slick from jet fuel just the second day, still that does not provide any solution to anything. They still need to look at the right quadron to find the planes

Debris field can be hard to locate time to time, especially depends on how much effort put in.

That 777 did have ACARS system on board, but if the electricity is cut on lost contact (Most likely event) the ACARS will not send anymore


----------



## imiakhtar

Viet said:


> If Malaysia told the international press at a conference held by the Department of Civil Aviation in Kuala Lumpur that they know nothing.



Well honesty is the best policy.



Viet said:


> Isn´t it too litle, do you think so?



I'd rather have no information than wrong or misleading information.



JSCh said:


> SEPANG: Defence Minister Datuk Seri Hishamuddin Hussein has cautioned the people not to spread unverified news of the missing Malaysian Airlines flight MH370.
> He said the dissemination of unconfirmed rumours would not only hamper investigations, but also cause distress to family members of the victims.



Finally someone understands.


----------



## JSCh

MISSING MH370: Debris resembling aircraft tail just logs - Latest - New Straits Times

10 March 2014| last updated at 06:23PM
*MISSING MH370: Debris resembling aircraft tail just logs*

*SEPANG: A number of rescue aircraft searching for a missing Malaysia Airlines (MAS) plane spotted what looked like the tail of an aircraft in the South China Sea, but ships rushed to the spot found it to be logs tied together to form a pontoon.*

MISSING MH370: Oil sample not from airliner - Latest - New Straits Times

10 March 2014| last updated at 06:09PM
*MISSING MH370: Oil sample not from airliner*

*KOTA BARU: The oil slick found a location 20 nautical miles from one of the last known coordinates of MH370 is not from the missing airliner.*
This was confirmed by Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency eastern region enforcement chief First Admiral Datuk Nasir Adam today.

He said the result was sent to him from the MMEA headquarters this afternoon.

Nasir said the oil sample was for the use of a tongkang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

imiakhtar said:


> Well honesty is the best policy.
> 
> I'd rather have no information than wrong or misleading information.
> 
> Finally someone understands.


You failed to understand again.

It is not Malaysia alone to decide this matter. Neither you. It is an international issue. All want to know as soon as any info or update is available: the families of the victims, the governments, the world media, Boeing, airliners operating the same type, the control mechanism at airports, Interpol, etc...

If any info is available, all can go and check the validity. any info can be wrong or misleading. do you know it before verifying?

the reason for the crash of AF-447 was found after two years when the recorder was found. Should all the people wait years long after all information is verified? Is all information on this forum correct? is your update real or from a robot?

by the way, trying to stop information from other sources or countries like to stop the internet. good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imiakhtar

Viet said:


> It is not Malaysia alone to decide this matter.



No you fail to understand. 

What I, and others are saying is that the information should be ACCURATE. 

At the moment, we have the Vietnamese saying one thing, Malays another and it is creating confusion!


----------



## Viet

imiakhtar said:


> No you fail to understand.
> 
> What I, and others are saying is that the information should be ACCURATE.
> 
> At the moment, we have the Vietnamese saying one thing, Malays another and it is creating confusion!


ha ha ha...ok, I see we have different opinions. That is ok. You don´t convince me.

you can appeal to German media to stop reporting on the case.

die welt just reports: a 29 year old Malaysian business man living at Kelantan had see at 1.45am an extremely bright light that crashed into the ocean. That observance matched with a report of a passenger on an aircraft at the same time. That passenger had seen a flame falling from the sky.

Vermisst : War das grelle weiße Licht am Himmel die Boeing? - Nachrichten Panorama - Weltgeschehen - DIE WELT


----------



## JSCh

Chinese web news report Vietnamese news said Hong Kong seaplane's *UNCONFIRMED* sighting of debris found 60km south west of Vung Tau(500km from lost of contact location).






Coordinate: 9°43*'*N，107°25*'*E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

I am surprised that technology is changed us to a level where anyone can be tracked by smartphone and yet we can't found the last known location of a plane.  Considering the disasters in past by now these airline manufacturers should have some foolproof way of tracking a plane to at least the point where something goes wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

More China rescure ships & warships arrive today


----------



## Viet

preparing a heli for another search mission...no sign from the missing plane till yet.


----------



## imiakhtar

slapshot said:


> I am surprised that technology is changed us to a level where anyone can be tracked by smartphone and yet we can't found the last known location of a plane.



In order to track, you need equipment on board to transmit. Transmitters are susceptible to power loss and are not high-G impact rated.

Furthermore, once the transmitters have sunk, the sea acts as a huge Faraday cage scrambling signals which means only once you're in close proximity, the pings may be picked up.

In the mean time, it's the old fashioned Mark 1 eyeball.


----------



## iam not greek

It may have crashed in some mysterious undiscovered island. we can't rule out this possibility


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Did they manage to find the wreckage ?


----------



## xuxu1457

cnleio said:


> More China rescure ships & warships arrive today


China had sent 14 rescue ships, 7 coast guard ships, 1 frigate，1 destroyer，2 071 LSD to this sea area, and oceans, weather, Gaofen,Yaogan 4 types 10 satellites provided service
中国调动近10颗卫星参与搜救|失联|卫星_凤凰资讯

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Mighty Caty said:


> well, to be fair, they do found the oil slick from jet fuel just the second day, still that does not provide any solution to anything. They still need to look at the right quadron to find the planes
> 
> Debris field can be hard to locate time to time, especially depends on how much effort put in.



That wasn't jet fuel, it was sea sawdust...

[/quote]That 777 did have ACARS system on board, but if the electricity is cut on lost contact (Most likely event) the ACARS will not send anymore[/quote]

Just checked from other sources, this particular plane probably didn't have ACARS subscribed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imiakhtar

iam not greek said:


> It may have crashed in some mysterious undiscovered island. we can't rule out this possibility



I think it has landed on the moon.


----------



## illusion8

5 Indians on board - India should send some SAR assets too.


----------



## jkroo

The French airlines lost a aircraft and found it after 3 years. That accident happened around 1988 if I am not wrong.

Hope we find out ASAP .


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

jkroo said:


> The French airlines lost a aircraft and found it after 3 years. That accident happened around 1988 if I am not wrong.
> 
> Hope we find out ASAP .



2009
Air France Flight 447 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Found wreckage after 5 days but took a long time to find the part of the plane with the recorders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

Peter C said:


> 2009
> Air France Flight 447 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Found wreckage after 5 days but took a long time to find the part of the plane with the recorders


Thank you. That's it. It's an Airbus A330 and was finally found by an American company. It take more than 3 years from 1st June, 2009 to 5th July, 2012. Hope MH370 will be found soon.


----------



## jian-10

you can find official press conferences from Malaysian officials on youtube, since I can't posts links, just do a search for Astro Awani (Malaysian TV station)

The two passengers with the stolen passports DON'T have Asian features have just been confirmed


----------



## Cherokee

jian-10 said:


> you can find official press conferences from Malaysian officials on youtube, since I can't posts links, just do a search for Astro Awani (Malaysian TV station)
> 
> The two passengers with the stolen passports DON'T have Asian features have just been confirmed



So are they whiles or south-Asian looking ??


----------



## jian-10

Cherokee said:


> So are they whiles or south-Asian looking ??



lol watch the last press conference, he only said not asian feature

when asked if they are white, he brings out the name of the Italian footballer, Batolli , who is African

when asked if they are Blacks, he goes back to can't disclose mode wtf lol


----------



## Developereo

jian-10 said:


> lol watch the last press conference, he only said not asian feature
> 
> when asked if they are white, he brings out the name of the Italian footballer, Batolli , who is African
> 
> when asked if they are Blacks, he goes back to can't disclose mode wtf lol



It's an ongoing criminal investigation into the stolen passports which may turn out to be connected to terrorism.

The authorities don't want to announce in public what they know and what they don't about these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jian-10

Developereo said:


> It's an ongoing criminal investigation into the stolen passports which may turn out to be connected to terrorism.
> 
> The authorities don't want to announce in public what they know and what they don't about these people.



yeah I know, but when he brought out the name of the Italian footballer Batolli, who is of African descent, it made everyone in the press room think that the suspecets are Black, just stupid on the Malaysian officals part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Check here, close to Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## temujin

Developereo said:


> It's an ongoing criminal investigation into the stolen passports which may turn out to be connected to terrorism.
> 
> The authorities don't want to announce in public what they know and what they don't about these people.



More importantly, both had onward tickets from Beijing to Western Europe-although of little consequence to those on a suicide mission, it would have made little sense to their handlers to spend the extra few hundred quid for no tangible benefit.

Al Jazeera in fact tracked down the travel agents who sold the tickets to the two and obtained copies of the passports in question-turns out there is a fledgling trade in stolen passports in Phuket, with many 'victims' suspected of selling the passports themselves. It's also reported that 6 Syrian refugees were recently detained in Phuket whilst attempting to travel to West Europe through Beijing on stolen European passports so this could yet turn out to be a straightforward case of human trafficking


----------



## cnleio

China remote sensin monitor satellite provide oil stain pics at Gulf of Thailand. 

Red lines in the pic r suspicious oil stains in location A / B / C Gulf of Thailand.




















jian-10 said:


> yeah I know, but when he brought out the name of the Italian footballer Batolli, who is of African descent, it made everyone in the press room think that the suspecets are Black, just stupid on the Malaysian officals part.


LOL, just talk a joke !


----------



## MarveL

Twitter Hitz.fm

Live Updates from the ‪#‎MH370‬ Press Conference at 8.30 PM GMT +8

1. The analysis of the oil samples were sent to the Department of Chemistry and shows that* the oil is not from the missing aircraft.*

2. The area of search (air and surface) has been expanded to 100 Nautical Miles of radius in of South China Sea. Searches are also being conducted in the west coast of Malaysia and Northern Sumatra.

3. As reported we have found debris near Hong Kong and ships have been deployed for us to retrieve and investigate.

4. All security protocols have been complied with (from check-in to departure)

5. A narrowed possible angle of investigation could be in the stolen passport syndicate.

6. The footage of two passengers with stolen passports have been confirmed by the authorities and they do not look Asian.

7. Cockpit doors are locked and can only only be opened from within the cockpit - an answer from MAS CEO with regards to Aircraft Security.

8. Search and Rescue operations to continue for the next few days. The weather has been fair and we hope this continues as the aim to search the missing aircraft is further intensified

9. Next press conference to be held tomorrow, Monday (11th March) at 10AM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Tomorrow (03.11) all China ships will arrive incident areas to join search action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

NASA's 250 meters sat image (red circle at bottom RHS) discovers a strange dark streak
Malaysia at the bottom LH corner in green patches
Vietnam on the Top RHS with grainy white dots






Credit: mydrivers.com





Credit: .sohu.com


----------



## Developereo

temujin said:


> More importantly, both had onward tickets from Beijing to Western Europe-although of little consequence to those on a suicide mission, it would have made little sense to their handlers to spend the extra few hundred quid for no tangible benefit.



The second leg of the trip would be a ruse to avoid having their visas checked in KL.

If Beijing was their destination, then the airline would check for a valid Chinese visa (the visa-on-arrival is only for 72 hours). But if their ticket says they are only stopping over in Beijing for a couple of days, then the airline in KL can validly assume that they would get an on-the-spot transit visa at Beijing airport.


----------



## Edison Chen




----------



## manlion

Missing MH370: Help from bomoh must be in accordance with Islam, says Jamil Khir - Nation | The Star Online



> SHAH ALAM: The Government welcomes any help to trace missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 including from "bomohs" (shamans) so long as their methods do not contravene Islam, said Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Datuk Seri Jamil Khir Baharom


----------



## Ayush

Chinese Terrorist Group Takes Credit For Missing Malaysia Flight MH370


----------



## Developereo

manlion said:


> Missing MH370: Help from bomoh must be in accordance with Islam, says Jamil Khir - Nation | The Star Online



Police in Western countries sometimes use psychics in criminal investigations. No harm in making some people happy as long as their "leads" are corroborated by conventional means.



Edison Chen said:


> View attachment 20792



The Iranian man in question seems to be only an agent. He has bought several tickets in the past.

There is no reason yet to suspect that the stolen passport holders were Iranian, or that they had anything to do with the crash.


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> Tomorrow (03.11) all China ships will arrive incident areas to join search action.



Twenty three other ships，including two submarine rescue vessels and one PLAN replenishment vessel，are on standby。


----------



## JSCh

Paper reveals Iranian-link in ticket purchase for passengers with stolen passports - Yahoo News


The Financial Times exclusively reported that a Thai travel agent who booked the tickets for the men said she had been asked to make the travel arrangements by an Iranian contact.

Travel agent Benjaporn Krutnait, booked the tickets through a business contact whom she only knew as "Mr Ali". She said that his first request to book cheap tickets to Europe for the two men was made on March 1.

She told The Financial Times that it was quite common for people to book tickets through middlemen who then retake a commission.

*Ali had asked for the cheapest route to Europe for his clients and did not mention the specific booking Kuala Lumpur-Beijing - unlikely behaviour by would-be terrorists. *

*Benjaporn initially reserved one of the men on a Qatar Airways flight and the other on Etihad. But the tickets expired when Benjaporn did not hear back from Ali.*

*The Financial Times said when Ali contacted her again on Thursday, she rebooked the men on the Malaysia Airlines flight through Beijing because it was the cheapest available.*

A friend of Ali paid Benjaporn cash for the tickets, the paper reported, adding that there is no evidence that Ali knew the two men were travelling on stolen passports.

Benjaporn made the bookings through a China Southern Airlines office in Bangkok.

The two passengers were supposed to fly from Beijing to Amsterdam on Saturday. The passenger travelling as "Luigi Maraldi" was to fly on to Copenhagen and "Christian Kozel" to Frankfurt.


----------



## ViXuyen

the Malaysian need to stop wasting our time. If they know anything, tell us. If they are suspecting of anything, tell us. Are we really searching in the area that we are supposed to search? Tell us. Stop witholding information and wasting everyone's search effort. 

Malaysia, are we really searching in the Gulf of Thailand or the Indian Ocean or the Pacific Ocean? Tell us


----------



## shuttler

illusion8 said:


> 5 Indians on board - India should send some SAR assets too.



indians are not providing any assistance at all ?!!?

What a shame!


----------



## jkroo

Are there any news updated? Many days past, tragedy.


----------



## jian-10

last press conference with the immigration and police chief have released the information on one of the two suspect passengers. He is an Iranian national and they have concluded that he was not part of a terrorist org and was just trying to get to Germany where his mother was waiting for him. No information was given of the second suspect passenger.

press conference was not very professional, too much joking and laughing, hope the grieving families didn't watch it.

_“We have identified an Iranian by the name of Pouria Nour Mohammad Mehrdad. He is 19 years old and he is an Iranian, we believe that he is an Iranian,” he said.

“We have been checking his background. He have also checked him with other police organisation on his profile and we believe that he is not likely to be a member of any terrorist group.”

“We believe that he is trying to migrate to Germany.”_

last press conference from Malaysia’s inspector general of police


----------



## JSCh

The two passengers with stolen passport.
The one believed to be Iranian is to the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Vietnam’s spy satellite, VNREDSAT -1 is scheduled to traverse Kien Giang’s Tho Chu island at 11.00am on March 11 and will transmit images to earth in the evening of the same day.








The two search areas for Vietnam







on a VN search helicopter
6 aircrafts and 7 ships are scanning the area...


----------



## Viet

1 An26 aircraft of Vietnam airforce is fueled before making an other flight over the seas off Vietnam.
Vietnam needs modern long range patrol aircrafts. I don´t know for how long this bird can continue to fly.






on the way...


----------



## cnleio

Two Iranians









I have no idea, why PS left Iranian pic provided by Malaysia ???






Their legs in the pic r PSed, what hide inside ??? Malaysia official & police fool people !


----------



## cnleio

03.11 Vietnam government has allowed Two China Tu-154 planes into Vietnam airspace at Gulf of Thailand to search MH730. That Tu-154 belong to PLA intelligence gathering spy department, synthetic aperture radar (SAR) on board can receive weak SOS signal better to search wreckage and 'Black Box'. Two China Tu-154 planes left HaiNai airport, flying to Gulf of Thailand now.


----------



## cnleio

Now interesting ... hijacked ?

03.11 Malaysia military told media, the MH730 in Malacca. Beforce disconnection, Malaysia military radar ever detected MH730 signal in Malacca air, it seems MH730 try to fly back to Kuala Lumpur Airport. Now Malaysia military will expand search action from Gulf of Thailand to Malacca.



> *马军方称失联客机在马六甲海峡*
> 据凤凰卫视报道，马来西亚军方称失联客机在马六甲海峡。





> *马军方称曾在马六甲海峡上空追踪到失联客机*
> 路透社11日报道，马来西亚一名军方消息人士称，军方认为其雷达在马六甲海峡上空追踪到失联马航客机，他们将之解读为飞机曾试图返航，这也就是他们现在将搜索范围扩大到马六甲的原因。


----------



## 55100864

i'm grateful to vietnam's huge efforts on searching the plane. **** malaysia government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Kuala Lumpur to Pyongyang is just around 300-400 KMs more than Kuala Lumpur to Beijing.

Anyone having the same feeling?


----------



## cnleio

2014.03.11 5:00pm All China rescure ships & warships have arrived in accident areas. Eight China ships r searching MH730 in Golf of Thailand now.









Al Bhatti said:


> Kuala Lumpur to Pyongyang is just around 300-400 KMs more than Kuala Lumpur to Beijing.
> 
> Anyone having the same feeling?


Last time i read news, it seems Kim Jong-nam in Malaysia now.

U mean hijack Kim Jong-nam, old brother of Jeong-eun Kim ? Impossible, if China military radars r blind. Anyway the hijacked plane still need to pass through East China Sea and Yellow Sea, all China military radars r watching the West Pacific.


----------



## Developereo

55100864 said:


> i'm grateful to vietnam's huge efforts on searching the plane. **** malaysia government.



The Malaysians are acting responsibly and making sure they don't raise false hopes.

What do you want them to say?
"Oh, we found something"
"No, we didn't"
"Oh, we found something"
"No, we didn't"
"Oh, we found the culprits"
"No, false alarm"


----------



## 55100864

Developereo said:


> The Malaysians are acting responsibly and making sure they don't raise false hopes.
> 
> What do you want them to say?
> "Oh, we found something"
> "No, we didn't"
> "Oh, we found something"
> "No, we didn't"
> "Oh, we found the culprits"
> "No, false alarm"


two passengers with stolen passport got on board that plane, i'm not saying that it is terrorist attack, but clearly shown how useless malaysia government is. i do not expect any good news from them.


----------



## Jf Thunder

mehboobkz said:


> Jihadi attack on Chinese people it seems...


dude, please ENOUGH


----------



## Shah9

Plane is not hijacked or anything otherwise they can tell.

Can't they scan it through satallite radar or something?

it's been daysss....


----------



## Viet

Vietnam armed forces propose extending the search to border areas between Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia...


----------



## MooshMoosh

Edison Chen said:


> View attachment 20792


This is getting interesting. Malaysia had banned Shias from entering their country, boycotted product and cut their relationship with Iran recently late last year. Revenge or message? The Shias are Iranian loyalist so they can be agents.

Many Middle Eastern nations suffer from Iran's terrorism due to the hatred they have against each other for historical reason.

Clampdown on Shi'ism in Malaysia a cause for concern | The Jakarta Post

Shiites Banned in ‘Tolerant’ Malaysia - The Jakarta Globe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

55100864 said:


> i'm grateful to vietnam's huge efforts on searching the plane. **** malaysia government.


Thanks. Vietnam has pledged to do anything it can to help the search and rescue operation, despite we don´t have victims on the plane, neither much of money. Not sure how long we can afford the cost. Now Vietnam armed forces are involved.


----------



## cnleio

03.11 Gulf of Thailand China Navy & Rescure ship salvage suspicious objects on the water, but nothing.


----------



## itaskol

*According to Vietnam "Herald" reporter on the 11th reported: Vietnam Airlines rescue command post, said Vietnam has allowed China TU154 aircraft entered the airspace of Vietnam Search Malaysia Airlines plane lost contact. *


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> Thanks. Vietnam has pledged to do anything it can to help the search and rescue operation, despite we don´t have victims on the plane, neither much of money. Not sure how long we can afford the cost. Now Vietnam armed forces are involved.


*This time China really thanks Vietnam*, specially allow 2x PLA Tu-154 electronic warfare & information gathering planes into Vietnam airspace in Gulf of Thailand. I strongly believe Malaysia MH370 accident is NOT SIMPLE, coz 1st time China government to send spy planes into foreign airspace, A VERY SPECIAL MISSION.

Currently except some China rescure ships, PLA Navy has 1x 052C DDG, 1x 053H3 FFG, 2x 071 LPD in Gulf of Thailand and i think subs had arrived underwater. Now i read local Chinese media, said PLA Navy might send more warships to join this action.

China government sent many military planes and warships to search a missing passenger plane, it's VERY UNUSUAL.



itaskol said:


> *According to Vietnam "Herald" reporter on the 11th reported: Vietnam Airlines rescue command post, said Vietnam has allowed China TU154 aircraft entered the airspace of Vietnam Search Malaysia Airlines plane lost contact. *


Yup, it's unusual. I no doubt these China spy planes might land in Vietnam airport during search action. And China will send IL-76 transport plane to Gulf of Thailand.

Anyway it means Vietnam and China stay one side in this strange accident.

1. Open airspace for PLA military
2. Let China spy planes in (More than one)

This time Vietnam help China, or interests trade under table between governments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 55100864

Viet said:


> Thanks. Vietnam has pledged to do anything it can to help the search and rescue operation, despite we don´t have victims on the plane, neither much of money. Not sure how long we can afford the cost. Now Vietnam armed forces are involved.


I'm sure vietnam is capable for such rescue operation, i know there are some retarded people who have no common sense have no idea what is going on, they just blame every countries that involved, but still vast majority of people in china are grateful for vietnam's assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Iranian asylum-seekers used stolen passports on Malaysia Airlines flight*

Interpol said Tuesday that the two passengers who used stolen passports to board a Malaysia Airlines flight that disappeared early Saturday morning were Iranians seeking asylum in Europe.

Interpol Secretary General Ronald K. Noble identified the men as Pouri Nourmohammadi, 19, and Delavar Seyedmohammaderza, 29.* Noble said that the two men had traveled to Malaysia from Tehran using Iranian passports, but had secured stolen Italian and Austrian passports in Kuala Lumpur for their journey to Beijing and Amsterdam, for which both had tickets and planned to travel togethe*r. 

Malaysian authorities said that Nourmohammadi planned to proceed from Amsterdam to Frankfurt, Germany, where his mother lives. The woman contacted authorities when her son failed to arrive as planned. The BBC reported that Seyedmohammaderza's intended final destination was Copenhagen, Denmark.

The disclosure by Interpol confirmed a report aired late Monday by the BBC's Persian service, which cited a friend of both men who hosted them at his home in Kuala Lumpur as they prepared to travel to Beijing, the final destination of the missing plane.

Over the weekend, the passports were identified as belonging to 30-year-old Austrian Christian Kozel and 37-year-old Italian Luigi Maraldi. Both men had reported that their passports had been stolen while they were traveling in Thailand.

It was not made immediately clear how the passports were sent from Thailand to Kuala Lumpur.

*Sources told Fox News it is not uncommon for Iranians to travel to and from Malaysia, or to buy one-way tickets through third parties. They said the fact that the man believed to have purchased the tickets on behalf of two Iranians traveling with stolen passports seemed to be seeking the cheapest fares within a range of dates does not jibe with typical terrorism plots. The sources familiar with Iranian travel patterns also said use of stolen passports is common for those involved in the drug trade, those wanting to study or work abroad and even Iranians who seek political, religious or social refuge.*

A BBC Persian editor told Britain's Daily Telegraph




that the Iranians were "looking for a place to settle." Both Malaysia and Thailand are home to large Iranian communities.

"We know that once these individuals arrived in Kuala Lumpur on the 28th of February they boarded flight 370 using different identities, a stolen Austrian and a stolen Italian passport," Noble said, according to Reuters



. But he added that Interpol believes no other suspect passports were used to board the plane.

“The more information we get, the more we are inclined to conclude it is not a terrorist incident,” he said.

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 vanished from radar screens early Saturday local time with 239 people on board, shortly after takeoff from Kuala Lumpur. In the absence of any sign that the plane was in trouble before it vanished, speculation has ranged widely, including pilot error, plane malfunction, hijacking and terrorism. The last theory had focused on the reports that two stolen passports had been used by passengers on the plane.

Earlier Tuesday, Malaysia Airlines said in a statement that the western coast of the country, near the Straits of Malacca, was "now the focus" of search efforts. That is on the other side of peninsular Malaysia from where flight 370 was reported missing, meaning if the plane went down there it would have had to fly over the country, presumably undetected. No debris from the plane has been found.

Civil aviation chief Azharuddin Abdul Rahman said expanding the search area didn't imply authorities believed the plane was off the western coast.

"The search is on both sides," he said.

But Reuters, quoting a Malaysian military official who has been briefed on the investigations, reported Tuesday that the country’s military believes the plane was last tracked by radar over the Straits of Malacca.

"It changed course after Kota Bharu and took a lower altitude. It made it into the Malacca Strait," said the official, who was not named. Kota Bharu is a city on Malaysia’s east coast.

The search currently includes nine aircraft and 24 ships from nine countries that have been scouring the Gulf of Thailand on the eastern side of Malaysia.

Assuming the plane crashed into the ocean or disintegrated in midair, there will likely still be debris floating in the ocean, but it may be widely spread out, and much may have already sunk. In past disasters, it has taken days or longer to find wreckage.

The United States has sent two navy ships, at least one of which is equipped with helicopters, and a Navy P-3C Orion plane with sensors that can detect small debris in the water. It said in a statement that the Malaysian government has done "tremendous job" organizing the search efforts.

Vietnam's deputy military chief also said he had ordered a land search for the plane up to border with Laos and Cambodia. He said that military units near the border with Laos and Cambodia had been instructed to search their regions also.

"So far we have found no signs (of the plane) ... so we must widen our search on land," said Lt. Gen. Vo Van Tuan, deputy chief of staff of Vietnamese People's Army.

The Chinese People's Liberation Army Daily newspaper said Beijing had deployed 10 satellites that will use high-resolution earth imaging capabilities and other technology to "support and assist in the search and rescue operations for the Malaysian Airlines aircraft."

The Chinese satellites will also help in weather monitoring, communication and search operations in the area where the plane disappeared, Reuters quoted the newspaper as saying.

The announcements reflect the difficulty authorities are having in finding the plane. China has urged Malaysia to speed up the search for the plane. About two-thirds of passengers and 12 crew members on the plane were Chinese, according to Reuters.

Iranian asylum-seekers used stolen passports on Malaysia Airlines flight | Fox News


----------



## manlion

MooshMoosh said:


> This is getting interesting. Malaysia had banned Shias from entering their country, boycotted product and cut their relationship with Iran recently late last year. Revenge or message? The Shias are Iranian loyalist so they can be agents.
> 
> Many Middle Eastern nations suffer from Iran's terrorism due to the hatred they have against each other for historical reason.



oh please stop speculating and vilifying Shias , why not broaden your conspiracy to the Malaysian opposition ?


----------



## Edison Chen

独家字幕视频【澳女孩：失联航班副驾驶曾请我进驾驶舱】澳大利亚第九频道新闻栏目11日报道，一名澳洲女孩爆料，她2011年乘坐马航航班时，机长及副驾驶邀请她与朋友一起进入驾驶舱，允许她们在飞行途中拍照。报道称，当时这位副驾驶正是失联航班的副驾驶。该女孩贴出多张照片为证。

Woman remembers cockpit fun with missing pilot

Jonti Roos, who lives in Melbourne, came forward with photos of her posing with a man she claims is 27-year-old Fariq Abdul Hamid - the first officer on missing flight MH370.

She told _A Current Affair_ she and a friend were ready to board a flight from Phuket to Kuala Lumpur in 2011 when the two pilots asked if they would spend the duration of the international flight in the cockpit.

Ms Roos says they were seated in the cockpit during takeoff and landing and that the pilots even asked the girls to stay a few nights in Kuala Lumpur with them.

"Throughout the entire flight they were talking to us and they were actually smoking throughout the flight, which I don't think they're allowed to do," Ms Roos said.

"[They were] possibly a little bit sleazy. They invited us, well asked us, if we could arrange our trip to stay a few extra nights."











Now we can see how the staff of Malaysia Airlines did, it's too ridiculous!! They lack the most basic professional requirements. How could they let passengers sit into the cockpit and ***?


----------



## jian-10

were there any loose blondes on flight MH370? If so, pilot error could be the most likely cause lol


----------



## manlion

A Supernatural angle

Six important facts you're not being told about lost Malaysia Airlines Flight 370.

Click here to read more details about possible "supernatural explanations" for the vanishing of Flight 370.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Edison Chen said:


> 独家字幕视频【澳女孩：失联航班副驾驶曾请我进驾驶舱】澳大利亚第九频道新闻栏目11日报道，一名澳洲女孩爆料，她2011年乘坐马航航班时，机长及副驾驶邀请她与朋友一起进入驾驶舱，允许她们在飞行途中拍照。报道称，当时这位副驾驶正是失联航班的副驾驶。该女孩贴出多张照片为证。
> 
> Woman remembers cockpit fun with missing pilot
> 
> Jonti Roos, who lives in Melbourne, came forward with photos of her posing with a man she claims is 27-year-old Fariq Abdul Hamid - the first officer on missing flight MH370.
> 
> She told _A Current Affair_ she and a friend were ready to board a flight from Phuket to Kuala Lumpur in 2011 when the two pilots asked if they would spend the duration of the international flight in the cockpit.
> 
> Ms Roos says they were seated in the cockpit during takeoff and landing and that the pilots even asked the girls to stay a few nights in Kuala Lumpur with them.
> 
> "Throughout the entire flight they were talking to us and they were actually smoking throughout the flight, which I don't think they're allowed to do," Ms Roos said.
> 
> "[They were] possibly a little bit sleazy. They invited us, well asked us, if we could arrange our trip to stay a few extra nights."



Oh god not dumb pilot stuff like this again. There have been a few crashes where there were people in the cockpit and stuff like that.

Aeroflot Flight 593 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Investigation into Polish air crash reveals passengers in cockpit - Wikinews, the free news source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Edison Chen said:


> Woman remembers cockpit fun with missing pilot



This story is from an Australian tabloid show.

This imbecile woman doesn't know about auto-pilots and the fact that pilots don't need to watch the instrument panel every second during the flight.

Her credibility is shot to hell when she claims she was in the cockpit during take-off and landing and the pilots had their backs to the instruments all the time. Does she seriously expect people to believe that the plane took off and landed all on autopilot?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

jian-10 said:


> were there any loose blondes on flight MH370? If so, pilot error could be the most likely cause lol


Seriously, it's not the very time to 'lol' for so many people maybe lost their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dbc

Developereo said:


> This story is from an Australian tabloid show.
> 
> This imbecile woman doesn't know about auto-pilots and the fact that pilots don't need to watch the instrument panel every second during the flight.
> 
> Her credibility is shot to hell when she claims she was in the cockpit during take-off and landing and the pilots had their backs to the instruments all the time. Does she seriously expect people to believe that the plane took off and landed all on autopilot?



Did you see the youtube video? In the video, you can see pictures in the cockpit with terrain features clearly visible in the photograph.These pictures were taken when the aircraft was on approach or climbing after take off.

The 777 is known as one of the safest aircraft ever built. I wouldn't rush to rule out anything at this stage


----------



## cnleio

Search from Gulf of Thailand to Malacca ! Is there any place Malaysia lack ?


----------



## cnleio

*Malaysia military tracked missing plane to west coast: source*



> KUALA LUMPUR (Reuters) - *Malaysia's military believes a jetliner missing for almost four days turned and flew hundreds of kilometers to the west after it last made contact with civilian air traffic control off the country's east coast, a senior officer told Reuters on Tuesday.*
> 
> In one of the most baffling mysteries in recent aviation history, a massive search operation for the Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777-200ER has so far found no trace of the aircraft or the 239 passengers and crew.
> 
> Malaysian authorities have previously said flight MH370 disappeared about an hour after it took off from Kuala Lumpur for the Chinese capital Beijing.
> 
> "*It changed course after Kota Bharu and took a lower altitude. It made it into the Malacca Strait*," the senior military officer, who has been briefed on investigations, told Reuters.
> 
> That would appear to rule out sudden catastrophic mechanical failure, as it would mean the plane flew around 500 km (350 miles) at least after its last contact with air traffic control, although its transponder and other tracking systems were off.
> 
> A non-military source familiar with the investigations said the report was one of several theories and was being checked.
> 
> LOST CONTACT
> 
> At the time it lost contact with civilian air traffic control, the plane was roughly midway between Malaysia's east coast town of Kota Bharu and the southern tip of Vietnam, flying at 35,000 ft.
> 
> The Strait of Malacca, one of the world's busiest shipping channels, runs along Malaysia's west coast.
> 
> Malaysia's Berita Harian newspaper quoted air force chief Rodzali Daud as saying the plane was last detected at 2.40 a.m. by military radar near the island of Pulau Perak at the northern end of the Strait of Malacca. It was flying about 1,000 meters lower than its previous altitude, he was quoted as saying.
> 
> There was no word on what happened to the plane thereafter.
> 
> The effect of turning off the transponder is to make the aircraft inert to secondary radar, so civil controllers cannot identify it. Secondary radar interrogates the transponder and gets information about the plane's identity, speed and height.
> 
> It would however still be visible to primary radar, which is used by militaries.
> 
> Police had earlier said they were investigating whether any passengers or crew on the plane had personal or psychological problems that might explain its disappearance, along with the possibility of a hijack, sabotage or mechanical failure.
> 
> There was no distress signal or radio contact indicating a problem and, in the absence of any wreckage or flight data, police have been left trawling through passenger and crew lists for potential leads.
> 
> "Maybe somebody on the flight has bought a huge sum of insurance, who wants family to gain from it or somebody who has owed somebody so much money, you know, we are looking at all possibilities," Malaysian police chief Khalid Abu Bakar told a news conference.
> 
> "We are looking very closely at the video footage taken at the KLIA (Kuala Lumpur International Airport), we are studying the behavioral pattern of all the passengers."
> 
> A huge search operation for the plane has been mostly focused on the shallow waters of the Gulf of Thailand off Malaysia's east coast, although the Strait of Malacca has been included since Sunday.
> 
> Navy ships, military aircraft, helicopters, coastguard and civilian vessels from 10 nations have criss-crossed the seas off both coasts of Malaysia without success.
> 
> The massive search for the plane has drawn in navies, military aircraft, coastguard and civilian vessels from 10 nations.
> 
> STOLEN PASSPORTS
> 
> The fact that at least two passengers on board had used stolen passports has raised suspicions of foul play. But Southeast Asia is known as a hub for false documents that are also used by smugglers, illegal migrants and asylum seekers.
> 
> Interpol Secretary General Ronald Noble named the two men as Iranians aged 18 and 29, who had entered Malaysia using their real passports before using the stolen European documents to board the Beijing-bound flight.
> 
> "The more information we get, the more we are inclined to conclude it is not a terrorist incident," Noble said.
> 
> Malaysian police chief Khalid said the younger man, who he said was 19, appeared to be an illegal immigrant. His mother was waiting for him in Frankfurt and had been in contact with authorities, he said.
> 
> "We believe he is not likely to be a member of any terrorist group, and we believe he was trying to migrate to Germany," Khalid said.
> 
> Asked if that meant he ruled out a hijack, Khalid said: "(We are giving) same weightage to all (possibilities) until we complete our investigations."
> 
> Both men entered Malaysia on Feb 28, at least one from Phuket, in Thailand, eight days before boarding the flight to Beijing, Malaysian immigration chief Aloyah Mamat told the news conference. Both held onward reservations to Western Europe.
> 
> Police in Thailand, where the Italian and Austrian passports were stolen and the tickets used by the two men were booked, said they did not think they were linked to the disappearance of the plane.
> 
> "We haven't ruled it out, but the weight of evidence we're getting swings against the idea that these men are or were involved in terrorism," Supachai Puikaewcome, chief of police in the Thai resort city of Pattaya, told Reuters.
> 
> About two-thirds of the 227 passengers and 12 crew now presumed to have died aboard the plane were Chinese. Other nationalities included 38 Malaysians, seven Indonesians, six Australians, five Indians, four French and three Americans.
> 
> China has deployed 10 satellites using high-resolution earth imaging capabilities, visible light imaging and other technologies to "support and assist in the search and rescue operations", the People's Liberation Army Daily said.
> 
> The Boeing 777 has one of the best safety records of any commercial aircraft in service. Its only previous fatal crash came on July 6 last year when Asiana Airlines Flight 214 struck a seawall on landing in San Francisco, killing three people.
> 
> U.S. planemaker Boeing has declined to comment beyond a brief statement saying it was monitoring the situation.
> 
> (Additional reporting by Siva Govindasamy, Stuart Grudgings, Raju Gopalakrishnan and Yantoultra Ngui in Kuala Lumpur; Ben Blanchard, Megha Rajagopalan and Adam Rose in Beijing; Nguyen Phuong Linh on Phu Quoc Island, Mai Nguyen and Martin Petty in Hanoi; Robert Birsel and Amy Sawitta Lefevre in Bangkok; Alwyn Scott in New York; Tim Hepher in Paris; Brian Leonal in Singapore; Mark Hosenball and Ian Simpson in Washington and Johnny Cotton in Lyon, France; Writing by Raju Gopalakrishnan; Editing by Alex Richardson)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

cnleio said:


> *Malaysia military tracked missing plane to west coast: source*



Well if that is true it could be anywhere.


----------



## Developereo

One of the more "unconventional" explanations being offered...

The conspiracy theories surrounding missing flight MH370 | News.com.au

_Conspiracy theorists say terrorists could have cut the transponders, dropped below the radar and flown the plane to an isolated airport somewhere in Vietnam — left over from the Vietnam War. The plane had at least seven hours worth of fuel on board and this theory is supported by the lack of wreckage.

The theory goes further with the possibility the plane could have been ‘cloaked’, technology that uses a hexagonal array of glasslike panels to bend light around an object.

There are suggestions this theory could be linked to the 20 passengers on board who worked for Texas company Freescale.

Citizen news site, Beforeitsnews.com said: “It is conceivable that the Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 plane is “cloaked,” hiding with hi-tech electronic warfare weaponry that exists and is used. In fact, this type of technology is precisely the expertise of Freescale, that has 20 employees on board the missing flight”._


----------



## Mighty Caty

Developereo said:


> This story is from an Australian tabloid show.
> 
> This imbecile woman doesn't know about auto-pilots and the fact *that pilots don't need to watch the instrument panel every second during the flight.*
> 
> Her credibility is shot to hell when she claims she was in the cockpit during take-off and landing and the pilots had their backs to the instruments all the time. *Does she seriously expect people to believe that the plane took off and landed all on autopilot*



Planes can autoland, not too sure about take off, in fact if I remember correctly, Boeing 777s are certified CAT3b autoland and have to preform an Automatic Landing once a month to keep the certification. During Autoland, Autopilot would just use the data from ILS Approach and Both inflight data and glide slope to calculate the flight path and it would land themselves, without the pilot input.

And it is labeled "Unprofessional" for a pilot to talk to each other than landing and checklist item when approach to land. Conversation are sanitized during some period of flight. Most airlines require one pilot to monitor the instrument at all time while the other have command of the planes at all time. Qantas and SAS (Both airlines I worked for) required either a senior flight attendant or purser to be in the cockpit while one pilot taking a break. It's also an termination offence to invite unqualified guest to cockpits during flight. Even for a flight attendant, you need to be qualified to serve flight deck, the photo of those women (Assume they are not flight attendant) posting inside cockpits when the aircraft is in the air is already a very serious allegation.

Still, as far as I know, many pilot still do violate those rules, Many pilot during the 5 years I work in Airlines I know had once or more.invited unauthorized guest to the cockpit during black out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Mighty Caty said:


> Planes can autoland, not too sure about take off, in fact if I remember correctly, Boeing 777s are certified CAT3b autoland and have to preform an Automatic Landing once a month to keep the certification. During Autoland, Autopilot would just use the data from ILS Approach and Both inflight data and glide slope to calculate the flight path and it would land themselves, without the pilot input.
> 
> And it is labeled "Unprofessional" for a pilot to talk to each other than landing and checklist item when approach to land. Conversation are sanitized during some period of flight. Most airlines require one pilot to monitor the instrument at all time while the other have command of the planes at all time. Qantas and SAS (Both airlines I worked for) required either a senior flight attendant or purser to be in the cockpit while one pilot taking a break. It's also an termination offence to invite unqualified guest to cockpits during flight. Even for a flight attendant, you need to be qualified to serve flight deck, the photo of those women (Assume they are not flight attendant) posting inside cockpits when the aircraft is in the air is already a very serious allegation.



My understanding is that ILS is only supposed to be used under extreme weather/visibility/whatever scenario. Normally, a pilot is expected to land the plane manually.

Can the tower know if a plane is using ILS or is being landed manually?

It's one thing for a pilot to goof off if no one else will know, but I don't know if he would use ILS without justification just because he was chatting up a passenger.



Mighty Caty said:


> Still, as far as I know, many pilot still do violate those rules, Many pilot during the 5 years I work in Airlines I know had once or more.invited unauthorized guest to the cockpit during black out



Totally.

I have been in an airline cockpit myself as a passenger. It happens more often than people think.


----------



## terranMarine

Mighty Caty said:


> Planes can autoland, not too sure about take off, in fact if I remember correctly, Boeing 777s are certified CAT3b autoland and have to preform an Automatic Landing once a month to keep the certification. During Autoland, Autopilot would just use the data from ILS Approach and Both inflight data and glide slope to calculate the flight path and it would land themselves, without the pilot input.



Does every pilot turn on autopilot during landing of these big birds every time they land? Or do they prefer manually?



> Still, as far as I know, many pilot still do violate those rules, Many pilot during the 5 years I work in Airlines I know had once or more.invited unauthorized guest to the cockpit during black out



That's incredible, thought what happened after 9/11 pilots would strictly follow the rule for not letting unauthorized guests inside the cockpit.


----------



## Mighty Caty

Developereo said:


> My understanding is that ILS is only supposed to be used under extreme weather/visibility/whatever scenario. Normally, a pilot is expected to land the plane manually.
> 
> Can the tower know if a plane is using ILS or is being landed manually?
> 
> It's one thing for a pilot to goof off if no one else will know, but I don't know if he would use ILS without justification just because he was chatting up a passenger.
> 
> Totally.
> 
> I have been in an airline cockpit myself as a passenger. It happens more often than people think.



ILS (Instrument Landing system) is not the same as Automatic Landing. Basically, pilot clear for ILS approach (Usually granted unless either ILS equipment are unserviceable or RVR is below limit or other general go-around category such as wind shear and so on.)

Pilot would still make use of ILS system (localizer, glideslope and DME) for manual landing. However, a plane can, in practices perform an automatic landing under II or III a/b ILS setting again depend on landing requirement.

A plane could have landed automatically up to the pilot discretion, but ILS approach MUST be granted by ATC, basically if the ATC did not give ILS clearance, a pilot must either using VFR rule or older NDB (Non-directional beacon) for primitive landing

However, most pilot I know would certify AUTOLAND on a clear and sunny day instead of a windy and rainy day......

For me, I actually have been a visitor in the cockpit more after I quit working as a flight attendant, I used to work SAS and QantasLink

Pilot and Cabin crew are very close and I still know many pilot on the job, and they would allow anyone by all mean should not be there. Up there in the skies, it's the captain who in charge of everything, he/she can probably do anything and get away with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Developereo

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> Did you see the youtube video? In the video, you can see pictures in the cockpit with terrain features clearly visible in the photograph.These pictures were taken when the aircraft was on approach or climbing after take off.
> 
> The 777 is known as one of the safest aircraft ever built. I wouldn't rush to rule out anything at this stage



She was probably in the cockpit during landing/takeoff, but there is no evidence the pilots had their backs turned during those events. Their presence was unauthorized, but there is no evidence the pilots were not paying attention to the landing/takeoff.


----------



## Mighty Caty

terranMarine said:


> Does every pilot turn on autopilot during landing of these big birds every time they land? Or do they prefer manually?
> 
> That's incredible, thought what happened after 9/11 pilots would strictly follow the rule for not letting unauthorized guests inside the cockpit.



Usually autoland is reserved for very bad weather when the pilot workload are overwhelmed by all the calculation, check list and communication, however, again, if I remember correctly, a planes certified for Autoland must recertify by performance every month and they are required to perform an autoland every month in order to keep the certification up.

Most pilot I know, around 20, do generally land the planes by themselves. Since the most fun from piloting a planes is either from take off or landing, but still it's really up to the pilot

and the guest things is really depends. It's normally up to the pilots, they can lock and unlock the cockpit door, until airline official put a plant on each cockpit they own, the pilot could and had invite guest up to the cockpit, even thought most airline forbid this practices.


----------



## MarkusS

This entire topic is exagerated. Search started 9 hours after it was clear that it crashed, its a gigantic area. Thats not mysterious at all. It can take weeks to find the airplane.


----------



## baqai

that blonde is doing nothing more than getting cheap publicity, convenient to blame a person who is not there to defend himself, crew often let people visit the cockpit and that's a known fact.


----------



## cnleio




----------



## baqai

it's part of standard operating procedure? is that so?


----------



## A.Rafay

jian-10 said:


> were there any loose blondes on flight MH370? If so, pilot error could be the most likely cause lol


So you say pilots were enjoying blondes in the cockpit? Lol


----------



## Viet

55100864 said:


> *I'm sure vietnam is capable for such rescue operation*, i know there are some retarded people who have no common sense have no idea what is going on, they just blame every countries that involved, but still vast majority of people in china are grateful for vietnam's assistance.


Yes. Vietnam armed forces have not deployed fighter jets till yet. I think we should now. The airforce could activate the SU-30 jets, that have improved avionics, fitted with electro-optical pods, special surveilance camera.

The IF/TV camera can detect and analyse objects with distance up to 70km, resolution 0.3m, plus a board radar with distance of 100km with resolution of 2 metres.

The jets can travel great distances up to 8,000km.


----------



## Viet

cnleio said:


> *This time China really thanks Vietnam*, specially allow 2x PLA Tu-154 electronic warfare & information gathering planes into Vietnam airspace in Gulf of Thailand. I strongly believe Malaysia MH370 accident is NOT SIMPLE, coz 1st time China government to send spy planes into foreign airspace, A VERY SPECIAL MISSION.
> 
> Currently except some China rescure ships, PLA Navy has 1x 052C DDG, 1x 053H3 FFG, 2x 071 LPD in Gulf of Thailand and i think subs had arrived underwater. Now i read local Chinese media, said PLA Navy might send more warships to join this action.
> 
> China government sent many military planes and warships to search a missing passenger plane, it's VERY UNUSUAL.
> 
> 
> Yup, it's unusual. I no doubt these China spy planes might land in Vietnam airport during search action. And China will send IL-76 transport plane to Gulf of Thailand.
> 
> Anyway it means Vietnam and China stay one side in this strange accident.
> 
> 1. Open airspace for PLA military
> 2. Let China spy planes in (More than one)
> 
> This time Vietnam help China, or interests trade under table between governments


I believe Chinese planes and warships could land and anchor at Phu Quoc island in the Gulf of Thailand, where Vietnam has a large military basis. You can get fuel and service there as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

baqai said:


> that blonde is doing nothing more than getting cheap publicity, convenient to blame a person who is not there to defend himself, crew often let people visit the cockpit and that's a known fact.



You should read the comments section of that story. Most people are condemning the "gutter journalism" of that story.

This program ACA is well known in Australia as tabloid gutter crap. They are always "informing" people about what the evil Chinese -- and immigrants in general -- are up to in Australia. Their other favorite target is Muslims. Here, they hit the jackpot with an Asian Muslim male who dared to look at a white woman.

It's an absolutely despicable program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Guys, if you want you can help scan the satellite maps and tag any suspected items on the map

Tomnod

This is part of crowd-sourcing effort to locate the missing plane.

Crowdsourcing volunteers join the search for Malaysia Airlines jet - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Vietnam coast guard deploys two new search planes with a MSS 6000 radar aboard: _CASA 212_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

1. Malaysia Airline: MH370 lost in Gulf of Thailand.

2. Malaysia Police: MH370 no terror no hijacked.

3. Malaysia Military: MH370 appeared Malacca.

Five days passed, where is the MH307 ? I think MH370 was shot down by missile or MH370 was hijacked to some island. Malaysia government might know the truth.


BTW who can translate Chinese to English, interesting to read the story.


> 长话短说，话说某超级大国情报机构自从出了个姓斯的叛徒后，信誉和软实力每况愈下，然而祸不单行，就在不久前，某情资人员无意中接触到一个比斯先生更大的机密文件，此文件为最高机密级，如果顺利实施将可能改变目前的世界格局，而对象是某正在崛起的瓷器国，该屌丝看到文件后又惊又怕，尼玛这卑鄙无耻的阴谋和某国宣扬的教义完全背道而驰，该屌丝被良心折磨的几乎崩溃，最后决定学他的师兄，做一回世界英雄，他的计划是这样的，带着这份文件的备份出逃到瓷器国，然后揭露这惊天阴谋，但作为情报人员他是不可以去敌对国家的，于是他假借到东南某国休假，在一班临晨起飞去瓷器国的廉价航班起飞前购买了机票，本来一切都天衣无缝，然而最后时刻还是被某超级大国强大的情报机构发现，但是赶到机场的特工发现这位仁兄已经刚刚飞走了，对某国来说，这个机密文件可以说是关乎生死存亡啊，不论任何代价都不可以让这叛徒顺利到达，于是从在驴国附近游荡的航母上起飞了两架战机，其中一架叫什么咆哮者，据说可以干扰其他机机接受和发送无线电信号，两架机机顺利在万米高空拦截住这班航班，然后趁着夜色神不知鬼不觉的把这架航班胁迫去了一个叫蟑螂的海外基地，然而，某瓷器国的情报机构也嗅到一些异常，于是派出海空军力前往出事地点，然而却注定要无功而回，其实某超级大国做这样的勾当并不是第一次，宇宙国航班离奇被击落案就是他们导演的，和这次有异曲同工之妙，这架航班被劫持事件并不真的毫无破绽，该航班国在雷达也曾发现飞机无辜折返，但后来收到严厉警告，迫于某超级大国的淫威，只有苦水往肚子里咽。


----------



## jian-10

Agence France Presse are reporting that Vietnam have suspended search operations for the flight until Malaysia clarifies the scope of the search.
This hardly seems surprising given the wild changes that have been made to the search scope and the contradictory statements from Malaysian officials.


----------



## cnleio

I have my last question here, if Malaysia Airline really lost signal of MH370, if Malaysia Military's radar really detect MH370 turn back and cross the entire country to west side of Malaysia, *why Malaysia Airforce did not send fighter jets to intercept it ? Only reason maybe they know it but can't do that, WHY ?*


----------



## Viet

Vietnam has suspended partly the search operation requesting information from Malaysia.
seems we are losing time looking for a phantom.

Vietnam suspends air search for missing Malaysian jet - Latest news around the world and developments close to home - MSN Malaysia News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ViXuyen

jian-10 said:


> Agence France Presse are reporting that Vietnam have suspended search operations for the flight until Malaysia clarifies the scope of the search.
> This hardly seems surprising given the wild changes that have been made to the search scope and the contradictory statements from Malaysian officials.


I read it on Viet news, Viet Nam is quite disappointed (implicitly) at the unprofessional conduct of the Malaysian side in this fiasco. The Malays side never replied to us regarding any info that they might have known.to the flight. They kept us in the dark all the time while we search our as-s in the past 4 days in the Gulf of Thailand that they the Malaysian knew that the plane had turned back to the straight of Malacca.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

cnleio said:


> Five days passed, where is the MH307 ? I think MH370 was shot down by missile or MH370 was hijacked to some island.



I don't know why i feel it has been hijacked and taken to some secret location.

If it was hijacked, How?

I am not an expert but as a layman I imagine somehow the hijackers managed to switch off all the radar communicating units on board and flew it without radar communication. But this may raise red flags on ground radars as unidentified object if it shows up somehow on any radar.

Then in order to avoid this maybe the hijackers used a false call sign to fly it to their destination of choice.

However, Boeing can track all their planes in real time and Rolls Royce can track their engines as well in real time.


----------



## ViXuyen

If it is hijacked, shouldn't people on and off the plane be able to call/text each others?


----------



## Developereo

ViXuyen said:


> I read it on Viet news, Viet Nam is quite disappointed (implicitly) at the unprofessional conduct of the Malaysian side in this fiasco. The Malays side never replied to us regarding any info that they might have known.to the flight. They kept us in the dark all the time while we search our as-s in the past 4 days in the Gulf of Thailand that they the Malaysian knew that the plane had turned back to the straight of Malacca.



I have to agree. The Malaysian authorities have handled this crisis very badly.

Missing Malaysia Airlines plane probe marked by confusion, misinformation

The worst part is that, after four days, the Malaysian military says, "oh, by the way, we detected them in Malacca Straits, at the other side of Malaysia".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

Oh, please Malaysian military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Developereo said:


> I have to agree. The Malaysian authorities have handled this crisis very badly.
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines plane probe marked by confusion, misinformation
> 
> The worst part is that, after four days, *the Malaysian military says, "oh, by the way, we detected them in Malacca Straits, at the other side of Malaysia"*.


No, he denies.
“I wish to state that I did not make any such statements,” air force chief Rodzali Daud said in a statement on Wednesday.


1h 18m ago
Malaysia’s air force is denying reports that the military tracked the plane over the Strait of Malacca, according to Reuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Viet said:


> No, he denies.
> “I wish to state that I did not make any such statements,” air force chief Rodzali Daud said in a statement on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 1h 18m ago
> Malaysia’s air force is denying reports that the military tracked the plane over the Strait of Malacca, according to Reuters.


 If they keep bullshieting like this, expect less and less help from their neighbors


----------



## oFFbEAT

In this 21st century, with all our satellites, radars, trackers etc. we can't find a Jumbo Jet on earth.....and we're trying to find aliens on other planets....


----------



## ViXuyen

jkroo said:


> Oh, please Malaysian military.


 lol, Malaysia only with 15 planes and 9 ships in this search


----------



## jkroo

Current searching area and situation

马方首次披露失联客机与塔台最后通话内容_新闻_腾讯网
Malaysian Airlines release the dialog from MH370 and the tower. Information like this:
马方塔台：“已把你们(MH370)交接给胡志明市管辖区。”

MH370航班回答称“好的，收到。”

失联前MH370未有任何通报飞机出现异常，雷达扫描不到飞机编号信息，但仍能跟踪到空中有物体在飞行，几分钟飞行物体的信号消失。
The point is before lost contact the airplane don't exist abnormal situations but radar can't scan and read the airplane code(serial) info but can be tracked and lost signal after several minutes. What happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

Al Bhatti said:


> I don't know why i feel it has been hijacked and taken to some secret location.
> 
> If it was hijacked, How?
> 
> I am not an expert but as a layman I imagine somehow the hijackers managed to switch off all the radar communicating units on board and flew it without radar communication. But this may raise red flags on ground radars as unidentified object if it shows up somehow on any radar.
> 
> Then in order to avoid this maybe the hijackers used a false call sign to fly it to their destination of choice.
> 
> However, Boeing can track all their planes in real time and Rolls Royce can track their engines as well in real time.



I would not keep my hopes up. Even if they switch off radar communication, military radar would have picked them up. The area we are talking about would also have the navies monitoring the skies. If it did divert, west of the Malacca straits and proceeded in that route, the IN at A&N Command would have picked it up. That region is highly militarized. 

Another thing, I read that the cell phones were ringing. Now does this mean it has crashed onland. Even in this scenario, you can make out by locating the tower to which the cell got registered. But, since this has not been done, I would discount it as rumour.

But, its really surprising that authorities waited 3 days before saying, that they detected the plane in west coast and not north, while search ops were going on. Valuable time lost.


----------



## JSCh

MISSING MH370: RMAF chief denies military radar report - Latest - New Straits Times

12 March 2014| last updated at 01:06PM
*MISSING MH370: RMAF chief denies military radar report*

0 comments

*1. I refer to the Berita Harian news article dated 11th March 2014 on Search and Rescue Operations in the Straits of Malacca which (in Bahasa Malaysia) referred to me as making the following statements:*
The RMAF Chief confirmed that RMAF Butterworth airbase detected the location signal of the airliner as indicating that it turned back from its original heading to the direction of Kota Baru, Kelantan, and was believed to have pass through the airspace of the East Coast of and Northern Peninsular Malaysia.

The last time the plane was detected by the air control tower was in the vicinity of Pulau Perak in the Straits of Malacca at 2.40 in the morning before the signal disappeared without any trace, he said.

2. I wish to state that I did not make any such statements as above, what occurred was that the Berita Harian journalist asked me if such an incident occurred as detailed in their story, however I did not give any answer to the question, instead what I said to the journalist was “Please refer to the statement which I have already made on 9 March 2014, during the press conference with the Chief of Defence Force at the Sama-Sama Hotel, Kuala Lumpur International Airport”.

3. What I stated during that press conference was,

The RMAF has not ruled out the possibility of an air turn back on a reciprocal heading before the aircraft vanished from the radar and this resulted in the Search and Rescue Operations being widen to the vicinity of the waters of Pulau Pinang.

4. I request this misreporting be amended and corrected to prevent further misinterpretations of what is clearly an inaccurate and incorrect report.

5. Currently the RMAF is examining and analysing all possibilities as regards to the airliner’s flight paths subsequent to its disappearance. However for the time being, it would not be appropriate for the RMAF to issue any official conclusions as to the aircraft’s flight path until a high amount of certainty and verification is achieved. However all ongoing search operations are at the moment being conducted to cover all possible areas where the aircraft could have gone down in order to ensure no possibility is overlooked.

6. In addition, I would like to state to the media that all information and developments will be released via official statements and press conferences as soon as possible and when appropriate. Our current efforts are focused upon on finding the aircraft as soon as possible.

Thank You

GENERAL TAN SRI DATO’ SRI RODZALI BIN DAUD RMAF
Chief of Royal Malaysian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Malaysia seeks India's help in search for missing airliner
*
Reuters - Malaysia has sought India's help to locate a missing Malaysia Airlines (
MASM.KL) jetliner, foreign ministry said on Wednesday, as the search expanded to cover an area stretching from China to the Andaman Sea.

"Malaysia and India are in contact on this since yesterday and contact points are being discussed. These contact points will ascertain what assistance is required and what India can offer," a spokesman at the ministry said.

The spokesman said it had not yet been decided what area India would search in. India has a large military command in its Andaman and Nicobar islands and its navy patrols in the straits of Malacca.
Malaysia seeks India's help in search for missing airliner| Reuters
*
*


----------



## notsuperstitious

Anybody who has dealt with Malaysian authorities is not surprised they fcked up. They are a particularly incompetent bunch of pampered people.

I do hope there's a miracle and all on board are found safe and sound. I can't image what the families are going through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mighty Caty

cnleio said:


> I have my last question here, if Malaysia Airline really lost signal of MH370, if Malaysia Military's radar really detect MH370 turn back and cross the entire country to west side of Malaysia, *why Malaysia Airforce did not send fighter jets to intercept it ? Only reason maybe they know it but can't do that, WHY ?*



you cannot intercept an airliner flying at attitude at moment's notice....

To pursuit an airliner at speed, that mean you need to be at its flight level going faster than the airliner.

On one hand, you have an airliner flying at speed at FL350, on the other hand you have a jet on the ground take off at sea level from stationary. A fighter cannot possible chase an airliner that's already at high level and high speed. To do that you need to put your fighter jet on a intercepting course, which mostly involve sending jet from a different airbase that intercept the course of the airliner and then chase it at the same altitude. It generally require 10-15 minutes head start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jian-10

next press conference should be in a few minutes, this should be very interesting with all the negativity the Malaysian officials have received internationally


----------



## Developereo

JSCh said:


> I request this misreporting be amended and corrected to prevent further misinterpretations of what is clearly an inaccurate and incorrect report.



Irresponsible journalism is clearly a global disease.


----------



## cnleio

China ' GaoFen-I ' satellite found Three floating objects at Gulf of Thailand, need send ship to check them.

Coordinate: 105.63oE，6.7oN as the center of 20 km areas


> 国家国防科技局消息，高分一号卫星3月9日上午11点左右获取的图像中，位于(105.63oE，6.7oN)为中心方圆20公里的区域，观测到3处疑似漂浮物体，尺寸分别约13米×18米、14米×19米、24米×22米。


----------



## Cherokee

Marxist said:


> *Malaysia seeks India's help in search for missing airliner
> *
> Reuters - Malaysia has sought India's help to locate a missing Malaysia Airlines (
> MASM.KL) jetliner, foreign ministry said on Wednesday, as the search expanded to cover an area stretching from China to the Andaman Sea.
> 
> "Malaysia and India are in contact on this since yesterday and contact points are being discussed. These contact points will ascertain what assistance is required and what India can offer," a spokesman at the ministry said.
> 
> The spokesman said it had not yet been decided what area India would search in. India has a large military command in its Andaman and Nicobar islands and its navy patrols in the straits of Malacca.
> Malaysia seeks India's help in search for missing airliner| Reuters









India is also using its satellite to locate .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baqai

with so many war ships and spy planes there is something more than what we know ... someone said Alien abduction? can that be?


----------



## mehboobkz

Indian Navy has a satellite named Rukmini (GSAT-7) now activated in search for missing Boeing 777-200 aircraft.


----------



## cnleio

03.11 9:30am China Navy 071 LPD 'JinGang mountain' (N.o999) found a red jacket on the sea, but not MH370 it's 'made in Vietnam'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

03.12 6:40am 2nd China Navy 071 LPD 'KunLun mountain' (N.o998) arrived accident areas, still nothing to find.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Vietnam resumes air search operation, despite Malaysia has not confirmed reports that the Malaysian army had tracked signals of the lost plane over the Strait of Malacca. Now 9 aircrafts are mobilised.

The satellite VNRedSat-1 (can detect and take photos of objects more than 2.5 centimetres in size) traversed Tho Chu island at 11a.m. March 11, took images, so far not yet detected any unusual...

The satellite will take more images on March 13 of the surrounding zone, particularly in the southeast of the island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

so what are the worst case possible scenarios than :: 

Mid air explosion / terrorist or technical 
Crash and aircraft sank to the bottom of the ocean 
hijack 

or the bloody aliens took it


----------



## Al Bhatti

pak-marine said:


> Mid air explosion / terrorist or technical
> Crash and aircraft sank to the bottom of the ocean



In the above cases debris is eventually found at water surface. So only hijacking is left as a possibility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Al Bhatti said:


> In the above cases debris is eventually found at water surface. So only hijacking is left as a possibility



what if emergency landing on sea resulting in aircraft sinking in ocean , can the sonars or is their any device which can detect in the sea , if for eg electronics are distroyed


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Al Bhatti said:


> In the above cases debris is eventually found at water surface. So only hijacking is left as a possibility



Let's not rule out the aliens.

What happened to the Oil slicks that Chinese satellites detected ? Didn't they find anything there ?


----------



## Sugarcane

nick_indian said:


> Let's not rule out the aliens.



Yeah - @isro2222 is also missing these days, perhaps tall grays abducted him again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

nick_indian said:


> What happened to the Oil slicks that Chinese satellites detected ? Didn't they find anything there ?



The oil was not aviation fuel. Probably marine fuel.



pak-marine said:


> what if emergency landing on sea resulting in aircraft sinking in ocean , can the sonars or is their any device which can detect in the sea , if for eg electronics are distroyed



There are equipments for detection under sea and have been used 1000s of times for many different purposes around the world and are being used for this accident as well.

Even in case of emergency landing and plane sinking, this process will result in parts breaking off the plane and floating on the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

BTW - Is it not strange that toys of so called super power also can't trace this jet in several days?


----------



## bolo

From gathering and reading many sources, I think the plane was most likely shot down by a missile. 
Think about it, in the 21st century, they can track any individual person who has a smart device, but can't track a big airplane? They can turn your cell phone on and take pictures with it and record, but can't track a plane this size??

Malaysian authorities said the plane might have been lost somewhere in the Malacca strait. The Malacca strait is one of the busiest seaway in the world. You don't think if any debris are there, some ship would have spotted it by now?

The SCS area is probably heavily monitored with spy and civilian satellittes from the countries from the region. You don't think one of these would have picked up the wreckage?

Hijacking not likely as distress signal would have been sent to controll towers and the plane will have land where the hijackers want it to land, not disappear.

Mechanical failure ruled out. 777 is one of the safest plane.

Terrorism? Possible but not probable as control towers will know and the plane will still not disappear from radar.

Do you not find it strange *destroyers* and SAR ships were sent out? Some report said *submarines* were sent out. Why?

The only plausble explanation is the plane was hit by a missile. The question is why? Were there some people on board a certain country was trying to kill?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

LoveIcon said:


> BTW - Is it not strange that toys of so called super power also can't trace this jet in several days?



What if the Plane made a landing under total radio silence? Let's not rule out the complicity of the Pilots as well.


----------



## SRP

A Navy ship, Navy Dorniers, IAF planes all ready and loaded for the search but Mr Antony's signature awaited.


----------



## MarveL

brace yourself.........., this is some magic-stuff like "Voodoo".... 






* Missing MH370: Bomoh uses 'magic carpet' to find Boeing*
by jastin ahmad tarmizi





_Bomoh Ibrahim performing a prayer for the second time to locate Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 at KLIA, Sepang on Wednesday._

SEPANG: Bomoh Ibrahim Mat Zin held a second session of rituals on Wednesday in efforts to help locate the missing Malaysia Airlines Boeing plane.

Ibrahim, who calls himself Raja Bomoh Sedunia Nujum VIP with the title of Datuk Mahaguru, conducted the rituals at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA).

He was accompanied by several assistants who helped in the rituals using "Zam-Zam" water, two coconuts, a "magical" walking stick and carpet.

The session that was held at the Anjung Tinjau of KLIA attracted a crowd of people.

"The purpose of the rituals is to weaken the bad spirits so that the rescuers can find the plane if it indeed had crashed," he told reporters.





_Ibrahim performing his ritual at the KLIA on Wednesday.
_
Ibrahim said the symbolic rituals have been used for many generations.

He clarified that he was doing it on his own free will despite reports that leaders of the country invited him.

On Monday, Ibrahim used a binoculars made of bamboo and a fish trap hook during his first session of rituals at KLIA to help locate the missing aircraft.

Bernama reported that Ibrahim, who has 50 years of experience as a bomoh, had become popular after offering his service to search for the victims in several major cases such as the Highland Towers tragedy and the Mona Fendy case.

A 25-second video of Ibrahim's second session has gone viral.

Missing MH370: Bomoh uses 'magic carpet' to find Boeing - Nation | The Star Online






btw what is some thing like this called in Vietnam or China ?? :v


----------



## Sugarcane

jkroo said:


> Current searching area and situation
> 
> 马方首次披露失联客机与塔台最后通话内容_新闻_腾讯网
> Malaysian Airlines release the dialog from MH370 and the tower. Information like this:
> 马方塔台：“已把你们(MH370)交接给胡志明市管辖区。”
> 
> MH370航班回答称“好的，收到。”
> 
> 失联前MH370未有任何通报飞机出现异常，雷达扫描不到飞机编号信息，但仍能跟踪到空中有物体在飞行，几分钟飞行物体的信号消失。
> The point is before lost contact the airplane don't exist abnormal situations but radar can't scan and read the airplane code(serial) info but can be tracked and lost signal after several minutes. What happened?



I think you should not trust last recorded position given by Malaysian authorities and to be sure scan Malaysian territory as well, may be plan crashed there and they are searching in sea.


----------



## rockstarIN

Debris will be there if only there is a crash. What if the pilot was able to 'land' the plane in sea and went down?


----------



## cnleio

nick_indian said:


> Let's not rule out the aliens.
> 
> What happened to the Oil slicks that Chinese satellites detected ? Didn't they find anything there ?


Not aviation kerosene, just diesel oil leaked from some ship



MarveL said:


> brace yourself.........., this is some kind like "Voodoo"....
> 
> btw what is some thing like this called in Vietnam or China ?? :v


In Chinese, it called 跳大绳 (Tiao Da Sheng) or 巫术 ( Wu Shu) or 迷信 (Mi Xin). For a communist nation*,* a very few ppl trust that (Almost r old-man living the poor lack communication). This kind of 'Voodoo' had lost market in mainland of China, coz Mao dislike it called feudal & backward, China police ban it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

bolo said:


> From gathering and reading many sources,* I think the plane was most likely shot down by a missile. *
> Think about it, in the 21st century, they can track any individual person who has a smart device, but can't track a big airplane? They can turn your cell phone on and take pictures with it and record, but can't track a plane this size??
> 
> Malaysian authorities said the plane might have been lost somewhere in the Malacca strait. The Malacca strait is one of the busiest seaway in the world. You don't think if any debris are there, some ship would have spotted it by now?
> 
> The SCS area is probably heavily monitored with spy and civilian satellittes from the countries from the region. You don't think one of these would have picked up the wreckage?
> 
> Hijacking not likely as distress signal would have been sent to controll towers and the plane will have land where the hijackers want it to land, not disappear.
> 
> Mechanical failure ruled out. 777 is one of the safest plane.
> 
> Terrorism? Possible but not probable as control towers will know and the plane will still not disappear from radar.
> 
> Do you not find it strange *destroyers* and SAR ships were sent out? Some report said *submarines* were sent out. Why?
> 
> The only plausble explanation is the plane was hit by a missile. The question is why? Were there some people on board a certain country was trying to kill?



I watched a movie, some terrorists stole a jet to shot down an airliner by missile. I can't remember the name.


----------



## Cherokee

*IAF aircraft on standby for Malaysian plane search operations*

NEW DELHI: The Indian Air Force on Wednesday said it has kept its aircraft on standby for taking part in the search operations for locating the missing Malaysian plane with 239 people on board.

"We have kept our aircraft on standby and as soon as we get a go ahead, we are ready to take off for search operations," an IAF spokesperson said.

The search area for the IAF is likely to be the Malacca Straits near the Andaman and Nicobar Islands.

The IAF has its Dornier aircraft along with the Mi-17 helicopters deployed in the Island territory and if the need be, the Navy can deploy the P-8I and the Tu-142 maritime surveillance aircraft.

The Beijing-bound Malaysia Airlines Boeing-777 plane, which had five Indians on board, vanished over the South China Sea on Friday an hour after taking off from Kuala Lumpur.

India has a tri-services military command at Andaman and Nicobar islands and Navy and air force carry out regular patrols in the area.




Search and rescue operations which had been mobilized since early Saturday morning have failed to find the jetliner in the South China Sea and authorities have expanded the area of search into the Andaman sea, Malaysian officials said.

Authorities have put the plane's last known point of contact with air-traffic control off eastern Malaysia — roughly midway between Kota Bharu and the southern tip of Vietnam, flying at 35,000 feet.


Earlier, Malaysia sought India's assistance to trace its missing aircraft as the government here initiated the process of appointing designated people to share information and take the matter forward.

This followed an offer from President Pranab Mukherjee.

"The President of India had written yesterday to Malaysian head of state offering assistance. Following this they sought assistance. We are ready to help. We are coordinating details with Malay side," the Spokesperson in the ministry of external affairs said.

He said government was appointing designated people to deal with the issue and also take forward the process of sharing information in this regard.


----------



## jaunty

baqai said:


> with so many war ships and spy planes there is something more than what we know ... someone said Alien abduction? can that be?



@isro2222 might be able to answer that.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

LoveIcon said:


> I think you should not trust last recorded position given by Malaysian authorities and to be sure scan Malaysian territory as well, may be plan crashed there and they are searching in sea.



If that was the case, someone would have seen the plane crash or at least found the wreckage and would have informed the local police. I think it has gone down like the Titanic and must be sitting somewhere at the ocean bed.


----------



## Developereo

Al Bhatti said:


> only hijacking is left as a possibility



That is my guess also.

Sophisticated hijackers who knew how to turn off all communications, including transponders. They forced the plane to fly below radar to some coastal or atoll airstrip. With a getaway craft waiting, they took off, leaving the other passengers and crew (to die).

Lost American Airfields of the North Pacific |

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

nick_indian said:


> If that was the case, someone would have seen the plane crash or at least found the wreckage and would have informed the local police. I think it has gone down like the Titanic and must be sitting somewhere at the ocean bed.



People would have been sleeping at that time.


----------



## pak-marine

Developereo said:


> That is my guess also.
> 
> Sophisticated hijackers who knew how to turn off all communications, including transponders. They forced the plane to fly below radar to some coastal airstrip.



Most likely this could be it ..


----------



## jaunty

Developereo said:


> That is my guess also.
> 
> Sophisticated hijackers who knew how to turn off all communications, including transponders. They forced the plane to fly below radar to some coastal or atoll airstrip. With a getaway craft waiting, they took off, leaving the other passengers and crew (to die).
> 
> Lost American Airfields of the North Pacific |



But if that was the case then it wouldn't be hard to find out right? Besides what could be the motive behind such a hijack?


----------



## Developereo

jaunty said:


> But if that was the case then it wouldn't be hard to find out right? Besides what could be the motive behind such a hijack?



The plane had enough fuel to fly all the way to Beijing. It could be anywhere in the Pacific on some tiny atoll. And flying below radar would be easier on the open ocean.

Motive is an open issue. I am just discussing the technical possibility.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cherokee said:


> The search area for the IAF is likely to be the Malacca Straits near the Andaman and Nicobar Islands.
> .



I hope neither of the pilots had a fascination with "LOST" and crashed it onto North Sentinel Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

Chinese families of MH370 passengers fuming as MAS offers to bring them to KL but lands them in India instead | AsiaOne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Developereo said:


> That is my guess also.
> 
> Sophisticated hijackers who knew how to turn off all communications, including transponders. They forced the plane to fly below radar to some coastal or atoll airstrip. With a getaway craft waiting, they took off, leaving the other passengers and crew (to die).
> 
> Lost American Airfields of the North Pacific |


 
Your scenario sounds a lot like a really bad Hollywood movie. So the sophisticated hijackers hijacked the plane, made it flew below radar, planned and timed their getaway boat and left people to die in a deserted abandoned airstrip?

You know the SCS is heavily surveyed, tracked, etc by multiple countries. Every inch of the earth is being monitored by countries and I'm sure every inch of the earth has been mapped.



itaskol said:


> Chinese families of MH370 passengers fuming as MAS offers to bring them to KL but lands them in India instead | AsiaOne


 
Malaysia was supposed to be the next Japan in the 70s, than islamic party took power and Malaysia is becoming a joke. Abled and wealthier people have moved abroad leaving the stupid, lazy behind.


----------



## baqai

itaskol said:


> Chinese families of MH370 passengers fuming as MAS offers to bring them to KL but lands them in India instead | AsiaOne



woah are they for real? :o


----------



## cnleio

itaskol said:


> Chinese families of MH370 passengers fuming as MAS offers to bring them to KL but lands them in India instead | AsiaOne


BeiJing should send CV16 strick group carring J-15 fighters to Malacca, stay there to search MH370 untill find wreckages. It's time to end this funny show.


----------



## cnleio

Developereo said:


> That is my guess also.
> 
> Sophisticated hijackers who knew how to turn off all communications, including transponders. They forced the plane to fly below radar to some coastal or atoll airstrip. With a getaway craft waiting, they took off, leaving the other passengers and crew (to die).


Good sense.

03.08 09:53am after 6 hours MH370 disappeared,  AirAsia CEO Tony Fernandes said MH370 landed in Naning not Nanning (Most media including China news said NanNing city of China, or Naning in North of Vietnam) ... but he deleted it later...


> 3月8号09:53分,也就是飞机失联后六小时，亚航CEO-Tony Fernandes就发推说飞机在Naning，但随后不久该推即被删除。之后有网友通过谷歌地图在马六甲海域真的发现了一个叫Naning的小岛，而岛上居然还有一个不起眼的机场。。








Well the truth is, at the West side of Malaysia near Malacca there's a island called syarikat naning. Search by Google Earth the interesting thing there's a airfield.










So ... the MH370 must turn back to West Malaysia not drop into Gulf of Thailand

1. MH370 land in Syarikat Naning of Malaysia.

2. MH370 hijacked and turn back to West Malaysia, but drop into Malacca (might attacked by missile).

Malaysia was hiding MH370 airplane including 200x passengers.

Add i searched google earth map of syarikat naning, there's a airfield.


----------



## baqai

if that is the case than why don't Malaysian authorities know about it?


----------



## jaunty

Chinese agency: A Chinese satellite looking into the disappearance of Flight 370 "observed a suspected crash area at sea."

-CNN

China: Satellite images may show plane wreckage - CNN.com Video

Location:


----------



## bolo

Let's hope the Chinese satellite image is the wreckage so they can do the investigation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

growing anger and frustration over the Malaysian authority in Vietnam. Malaysia refuses sharing information what they are doing and what they are planning to do.


----------



## baqai

1. Malaysia Response to whole situation
2. China massive military response to the situation 
3. Plane still not located

all these factors are just giving more juice to conspiracies


----------



## shuttler

Latest News

Chinese Remote Sensing Satellite discovers a large floating object near the Malay / vietcong coastlines!
News dispatched to searching ships / airplanes to confirm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

shuttler said:


> Latest News
> 
> Chinese Remote Sensing Satellite discovers a large floating object near the Malay / *vietcong* coastlines!
> News dispatched to searching ships / airplanes to confirm


Not Vietcong, call us Vietnam or Great Viet, you fool Trungcong.



baqai said:


> 1. Malaysia Response to whole situation
> 2. China massive military response to the situation
> 3. Plane still not located
> 
> all these factors are just giving more juice to conspiracies


there is a popular blog comment onTwitter:

“Vietnam keeps discovering. Malaysia keeps denying. China keeps sending things on the way. Journalists keep waiting at the Lido hotel [where relatives are holed up]. Family members keep being in pain. . . . But where is the plane?”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

bolo said:


> Your scenario sounds a lot like a really bad Hollywood movie. So the sophisticated hijackers hijacked the plane, made it flew below radar, planned and timed their getaway boat and left people to die in a deserted abandoned airstrip?



Yup.



bolo said:


> You know the SCS is heavily surveyed, tracked, etc by multiple countries. Every inch of the earth is being monitored by countries and I'm sure every inch of the earth has been mapped.



The plane had enough fuel to fly seven/eight hours into the Pacific -- well past the SCS. No one is looking that far out in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Viet said:


> there is a popular blog comment onTwitter:
> 
> “Vietnam keeps discovering. Malaysia keeps denying. China keeps sending things on the way. Journalists keep waiting at the Lido hotel [where relatives are holed up]. Family members keep being in pain. . . . But where is the plane?”



The problem is that, because the location of the plane is unknown and the area is highly contested, no one can say which country has legal ownership of the investigation. Normally. the country where an event happened would be considered the central manager and all information would be channeled through them. Here, everyone is issuing statements by themselves.


----------



## jian-10

The first reported sighting of the troubled plane while in the air, by a New Zealand oil rig worker:







-This is in the area where the large debris is reported by the Chinese Satellite

-The above image shows the approximate coordinates given by a New Zealand oil rig worker who believes he may have seen flight MH370 crash.

-The lower image plots the coordinates given by Chinese authorities of the large pieces of debris spotted by satellite on Sunday March 9.


----------



## jbond197

What is the number of Chinese Submarines doing? They popped up in pacific near U.S.S. Kitty Hawk in pacific. What are they doing in their main influence region? Why couldn't they picked up anything if at all plane has crashed?


----------



## Viet

jian-10 said:


> The first reported sighting of the troubled plane while in the air, by a New Zealand oil rig worker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -This is in the area where the large debris is reported by the Chinese Satellite
> 
> -The above image shows the approximate coordinates given by a New Zealand oil rig worker who believes he may have seen flight MH370 crash.
> 
> -The lower image plots the coordinates given by Chinese authorities of the large pieces of debris spotted by satellite on Sunday March 9.


I read Vietnam had searched the area. Nothing was found.


----------



## MarveL




----------



## Al Bhatti

Developereo said:


> That is my guess also.
> 
> Sophisticated hijackers who knew how to turn off all communications, including transponders. They forced the plane to fly below radar to some coastal or atoll airstrip. With a getaway craft waiting, they took off, leaving the other passengers and crew (to die).
> 
> Lost American Airfields of the North Pacific |



I have the same feeling here form day two unless or until debris is found. This can also explain why some cellphones were ringing when called.


----------



## Developereo

Al Bhatti said:


> I have the same feeling here form day two unless or until debris is found. This can also explain why some cellphones were ringing when called.



@CENTCOM probably has an exhaustive list of abandoned WW2 airfields in the Pacific and could do a satellite sweep to look for unexplained civilian aircraft on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*Missing Airplane Flew On for Hours*

U.S. investigators suspect that Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 stayed in the air for about four hours past the time it reached its last confirmed location, according to two people familiar with the details, raising the possibility that the plane could have flown on for hundreds of additional miles under conditions that remain murky.

U.S. Investigators Suspect Missing Airplane Flew On for Hours - WSJ.com


----------



## MarkusS

anotjer option is an emergency landing at sea, once a door is opened the plane sinks. We will only know when they found the wreck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL




----------



## JSCh

If #*MH370* did fly for an additional 4 hours as reported by @*jonostrower*, it could be anywhere in this circle.


----------



## MarveL

hey dude, do u see MH370?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

MH370 additional 4 hours flight, 900km/h ===> it can reach American military base in India Ocean: Diego Garcia 7 19'00.28" S 72 24'42.57" E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Today China sent IL-76 to search MH370, location still in Gulf of Thailand


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

MarkusS said:


> anotjer option is an emergency landing at sea, once a door is opened the plane sinks. We will only know when they found the wreck



Definitely something that could have happened. However he would have a pretty hard time landing in pitch blackness with only an altimeter and attitude indicator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: Is There a Bermuda Triangle Connection? - Yahoo News Singapore


----------



## SRP

shuttler said:


> Latest News
> 
> Chinese Remote Sensing Satellite discovers a large floating object near the Malay / vietcong coastlines!
> News dispatched to searching ships / airplanes to confirm



That is not the plane later they found out.

Three Indian Naval ships and one aircraft to be deployed for search of Malaysian plane. PTI


----------



## SRP

Indian Navy deploys amphibious assault ship INS Kumbhir & offshore patrol vessel INS Saryu to join search for #*MH370* in Andaman Sea

3 Indian Navy aircraft airborne to join search for #*MH370*: Two Dornier Do-228s from Port Blair & one Boeing P-8I from Arakkonam.

Indian Coast Guard fast patrol vessel ICGS Kanak Lata Barua & one ICG Do-228 also join search for #*MH370*.

Indian Navy's Maritime Ops Centre (MOC) Delhi coordinating assets towards #*MH370* search missions in real-time coord with Malaysian forces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444046638605430784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444047769544564736


----------



## shuttler

desert warrior said:


> That is not the plane later they found out.



negative
the sat pics showing big floating objects are still pending for verification
I dont know where did you get your report. Source?



MarkusS said:


> i love those staged propaganda pics...





BoQ77 said:


> Hope Chinese guys don't release something strange to our sea while searching for the missing airplane



are you people trying to act funny?
Our search team is in action on board a IL-76 transport plane


----------



## jaunty

MarkusS said:


> anotjer option is an emergency landing at sea, once a door is opened the plane sinks. We will only know when they found the wreck



I was actually thinking about that myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Developereo said:


> @CENTCOM probably has an exhaustive list of abandoned WW2 airfields in the Pacific and could do a satellite sweep to look for unexplained civilian aircraft on them.



hijacking and landing on a secret location as suspected

-----------------

13-Mar-2014

US investigators think that Malaysian Airlines flight 370 remained airborne for four more hours after vanishing from its last recorded position - raising the startling prospect the plane could have been hijacked.

Officials suspect that the plane flew for a total of five hours based on data automatically downloaded from the Boeing 777's Rolls Royce engines and sent back to the ground as part of a routine monitoring program.

US counter-terrorism teams are now pursuing the astonishing possibility that the plane and its 239 passengers were diverted to an undisclosed location 'with the intention of using it later for another purpose'.

-----------------

Hijacked and hidden? US counter-terror officials fear plane could have been captured after debris spotted by Chinese is ruled out and new data reveals it was airborne FOUR hours after vanishing | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Vietnam´s most advanced surveillance ship HQ-888 is joining the search...
1,500t, four diesel engines, 10 knots and range 5,000 nautical miles, can operate continuously over 60 days and nights.

the vessel is said to be the most modern surveillance ship in SE Asia.

Good luck!


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> Hope Chinese guys don't release something strange to our sea while searching for the missing airplane


First China's ships/planes and satellite images search Malaysia side sea in Gulf of Thailand, currently not in Vietnam side. Only Vietnam open the airspace to allow Two PLA Tu-154 fly from HaiNan to Gulf of Thailand.

U should read news carefully, do not expand Vietnam airspace & territorial waters to Malaysia side !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

shuttler said:


> negative
> the sat pics showing big floating objects are still pending for verification
> I dont know where did you get your report. Source?



*Missing Malaysia Airlines flight: No wreckage found in suspected crash area *

Vietnamese aircraft have failed to find any wreckage from the missing Malaysian Airlines plane after large objects were pictured floating in the South China Sea.

A picture captured by a Chinese satellite appeared to show the silvery outline of plane wreckage in the ocean.

It was taken at 11am on Sunday - the day after the Boeing 777 disappeared - and released by Beijing officials yesterday., who flew aboard a Antonov 26 cargo plane for three hours.

Vietnamese Aircraft repeatedly circled the area shown by the image - but were unable to detect anything, said a journalist on board one of the planes.

Earlier China's president said his country will not stop searching for the missing Malaysia Airlines plane as long as there is a "glimmer of hope."

Li Keqiang called for the "relevant party" to step up coordination.

"This is an international and large-scale search operation involving many countries," President Li said in remarks to reporters.

"The Chinese government has asked the relevant party to enhance coordination, investigate the cause, locate the missing plane as quickly as possible and properly handle all related matters."

The so-far fruitless search for the plane entered its sixth day on Thursday and China has dispatched multiple aircraft, ships and satellite in the multinational search mission.

Chinese authorities said there is no proof that objects pictured in a satellite image floating in the South China sea are debris from the missing Malaysia Airways jet.

China’s civil aviation chief Li Jiaxiang said however, that Chinese satellites "have found smoke and floating objects" but that "at present we cannot confirm this is related to the missing aircraft."

The grainy picture captured by the Chinese satellite shows three large objects  - one the length of a bus - floating to the north east of where the missing plane took off in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, on Saturday.

The find would back claims made by a New Zealand oil rig worker who says he saw a plane on fire over the South China Sea south of Vietnam.

If the wreckage is confirmed, it would mean the crash site was near the last confirmed radar sighting of the plane.

This would discount the theory that the plane may have turned back towards Malaysia and flown off course for another 200 miles to the Strait of Malacca between Malaysia and Indonesia.

US transport expert Peter Goelz said he had always been sceptical about reports the plane had turned back.

He said: “It’s where it’s supposed to be. I think they’ve got to get vessels and aircraft there as quickly as humanly possible.”

Missing Malaysia Airlines flight: No wreckage found in suspected crash area - Mirror Online

Here is another source

No debris of missing Malaysia Airlines plane at satellite image area - One News | TVNZ

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight live : Chinese satellite finds 'suspected crash area' of missing Malaysia Airlines flight - Mirror Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Indian Navy & Indian Coast Guard join search effort 'OPERATION SEARCHLIGHT' for Flight MH370. Assets deployed:

- 1 Boeing P-8I ex Arakkonam
- 1 Indian Navy Do-228 ex Port Blair
- 1 Indian Coast Guard Do-228 ex Port Blair
- Amphibious ship INS Kumbhir ex Campbell Bay
- OPV INS Saryu ex Port Blair
- FPV ICGS Kanak Lata Barua ex Port Blair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

*Malaysia rejects China’s lost plane images, denies reports MH370 flew on for hours*

Malaysia on Thursday denied a media report that its missing airliner flew on for hours after last making contact, and said Chinese photos that raised hopes of a search breakthrough actually showed no wreckage.

“Those reports are inaccurate,” Transport Minister Hishammuddin Hussein said of a _Wall Street Journal_ report that said US investigators suspected the plane had flown on.




The report said data automatically sent to the ground from the aircraft’s Rolls-Royce engines suggested the Boeing 777 was in the air for four hours after its last contact with air traffic control at 1.30am Malaysian time.

“The last transmission from the aircraft was at 0107 hours which indicated that everything was normal,” Hishammuddin said.

The Malaysia Airlines (MAS) jet was en route from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing on an overnight flight when it disappeared.

“Rolls-Royce and Boeing teams are here in Kuala Lumpur and have worked with MAS and investigation teams since Sunday. These issues have never been raised.”

Rolls-Royce and Boeing teams are here in Kuala Lumpur and have worked with MAS and investigation teams since Sunday. These issues have never been raised
Transport Minister Hishammuddin Hussein
He also said China had told Malaysia that satellite photos released on the website of a Chinese state oceanic agency, apparently showing three large objects in a suspected crash site, were released “by mistake and did not show any debris.”

A huge search effort has failed to find any evidence of the plane’s fate despite scouring land and sea for six days.

It has been repeatedly dogged by false leads and conflicting information, drawing mounting accusations that Malaysia is bungling the response.

The effort involves dozens of vessels and aircraft from countries around Asia, plus the United States.

The Chinese agency’s images had prompted Malaysia and Vietnam to dispatch planes to the area in question in the South China Sea to hunt for the suspect objects.

“The publication of the images on the website is an accident,” Hishammuddin said, relating a statement he said he had received from China’s ambassador to Malaysia.

He said the Chinese government did not endorse the action and was investigating.


Malaysia rejects China’s lost plane images, denies reports MH370 flew on for hours | South China Morning Post


----------



## Soumitra

Al Bhatti said:


> hijacking and landing on a secret location as suspected
> 
> -----------------
> 
> 13-Mar-2014
> 
> US investigators think that Malaysian Airlines flight 370 remained airborne for four more hours after vanishing from its last recorded position - raising the startling prospect the plane could have been hijacked.
> 
> Officials suspect that the plane flew for a total of five hours based on data automatically downloaded from the Boeing 777's Rolls Royce engines and sent back to the ground as part of a routine monitoring program.
> 
> US counter-terrorism teams are now pursuing the astonishing possibility that the plane and its 239 passengers were diverted to an undisclosed location 'with the intention of using it later for another purpose'.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Hijacked and hidden? US counter-terror officials fear plane could have been captured after debris spotted by Chinese is ruled out and new data reveals it was airborne FOUR hours after vanishing | Mail Online


What is the point of hijacking a plane and hiding it? if you do not make any demands what is your end game?


----------



## notsuperstitious

Guys this is a very serious thread, can we keep extreme humor out of this one pls, for example shuttler calling other people troll!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> Vietnam allows all foreign navies to travel through and even operate in our controlled waters.
> What do you mean with the bold part?


I said all China ships still searching in Malaysia side, last China satellite's image about three floating objects also in Malaysia side not close to Vietnam territorial waters. @BoQ77 need read news again.

China didn't show any strange thing in Vietnam waters, it's still in Malaysia side.


> Hope Chinese guys don't release something strange to our sea while searching for the missing airplane


----------



## Indrajith




----------



## upriver

It has now become fairly evident that the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing is not accidental. In fact, there is a strong possibility that the flight was commandeered to the US military base at Diego Garcia in the Indian Ocean. A bizarre “extraordinary rendition“?

Was Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 Redirected to Diego Garcia? | Cabal Times


----------



## cnleio

Rumors incoming, the pilot hijack MH370 ?


----------



## SRP

cnleio said:


> Rumors incoming, the pilot hijack MH370 ?



Interesting! I am amused how military radars of any country did not pick up any signal.


----------



## third eye

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Officials reject US claims jet 'could have 'flown for four hours' after last-known contact - Asia - World - The Independent

Six days after it disappeared without trace, more confusion – not less – engulfs the fate of missing Malaysian Airlines Flight MH370 and her 239 passengers and crew.

At a press conference in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia’s Transport Minister Hishammuddin Hussein said a search involving 12 nations and more than 80 aircraft and planes had still failed to uncover any trace of the Boeing 777. “There is no real precedent for a situation like this. The plane vanished,” he said.

*Mr Hussein strongly denied reports that data from the plane’s engines showed that it had flown for a further four hours from its last confirmed location and may have been intentionally diverted.

Earlier, the Wall Street Journal reported that investigators in the US were examining whether the missing plane was “intentionally diverted” from its planned route.
*
The report said US counter-terrorism officials were examining the possibility that the plane’s course had been changed “with the intention of using it later for another purpose” and that its transponders were intentionally turned off to avoid radar detection.

It said said data downloaded automatically from the plane’s engines, suggested the plane flew for a total of five hours. Its final confirmed location was at 1.31am last Saturday, about 40 minutes after it took off from Kuala Lumpur International Airport. At that point it was heading north-east across the mouth of the Gulf of Thailand on what should have been a six-hour flight to Beijing.





If true, the information downloaded from the plane’s Rolls Royce engines as part of a routine maintenance and monitoring programme, suggested *the plane could have flown on for up to 2,000 more miles and reached as far as northern India or even the north-west coast of Australia. It would expand the possible search area almost limitlessly.*

But during a press conference on Thursday afternoon local time, Mr Hussein rejected the reports. He said experts from both Boeing and Rolls Royce were assisting the investigation and that the last transmission received from the engines was at 1.07am on Saturday morning. It had suggested everything was normal.

“Rolls Royce and Boeing teams are here in Kuala Lumpur and have worked with Malaysia Airlines investigation teams since Sunday,” he said. “This issue has never been raised. Since today’s media reports Malaysia Airlines has asked Rolls Royce and Boeing specifically about the data. As far as Rolls Royce and Boeing are concerned those reports are inaccurate.”

He added: “Whenever there any any details they must be corroborated.”

Mr Hussein also denied reports in the Malaysian media which claimed the police had raided the home of the plane’s main pilot, Zaharie Ahmad Shah, to determine whether or not he was encountering any psychological problems.

Neither Rolls Royce or Boeing have yet publicly commented on the report. Bill O’Sullivan, a communications manager with Rolls Royce, told The Independent on Thursday morning that any statement would be sent out by email if the company had one to make.

The report in the _Wall Street Journal_ said the data has led investigators in the US to pursue the prospect that the plane may have been diverted by a pilot or someone else. It is unclear whether the plane reached an alternate destination or if it crashed, potentially hundreds of miles from where an international search effort has been focused.

Six days after the plane went missing, most reports had suggested that terrorism or hijacking had been largely discounted. But the report said the new data raised a “host of new questions and possibilities about what happened” to the plane and those aboard.

The report said US investigators remained “fluid” as to the causes of the plane’s disappearance and that it remained unclear whether investigators had evidence indicating possible terrorism or espionage.

The flurry of claims and denials came as an effort to locate the plane spread out over more than 27,000 nautical square miles. Search planes had been dispatched to a site believed to be the location of where a Chinese government agency website said a satellite had photographed three “suspicious floating objects” on Sunday. It is unclear why it took China so long to share the information.

The location was close to where the plane lost contact with air traffic control but by early Thursday afternoon local time, nothing had been found at the spot. The Associated Press said the head of Malaysia’s civil aviation authority, Azharuddin Abdul Rahman, had confirmed no debris had been located by the Vietnamese and Malaysian plans dispatched there.

“We are in the middle of a multinational search involving many countries and more than 80 ships and aircraft. This is a crisis situation. It is a very complex operation and it has not always been easy,” said Mr Hussein, the transport minister.

Earlier on Thursday, China continued to put pressure on Malaysia. Of the 239 people on board, more than 150 were from China. China has criticised Malaysia for the slow pace of the operation and what it has called conflicting information about the search.

Speaking in Beijing, Premier Li Keqiang, called for the “relevant party” step up coordination while China’s civil aviation chief. “We will not give up on any suspected clue that has been found,” he said. “This is an international and large-scale search operation involving many countries.”

The last definitive sighting on civilian radar screens of MH370 came at 1.31am on Saturday, less than an hour after the plane took. On Wednesday Rodzali Daud, the Malaysian air force chief, said a dot was plotted on military radar at 2.15 a.m., 200 miles north-west of Penang Island off Malaysia’s west coast at the northern tip of the Strait of Malacca.

But he stressed that there was no confirmation that the dot on the radar was Flight MH370. He said Malaysia was sharing the data with the US Federal Aviation Administration and the National Transportation Security Board.

Malaysia Airlines has said that as a mark of respect to the passengers and crew on board MH370, the MH370 and MH371 flight codes are to be will be retired from Kuala Lumpur- Beijing-Kuala Lumpur route.


----------



## bolo

1. Even if it did, how come no radars from any country picked up aircraft?
2. If it landed in DG, wouldn't the US let the world know?


----------



## cnleio

desert warrior said:


> Interesting! I am amused how military radars of any country did not pick up any signal.


The Malaysia radar had detected a friendly aircraft fly to the West, that they told international media. Of course they not tell whether MH370 or others, just say no harm at last lost it in West of Malaysia (Malacca sea)

The rumor said pilot hijacked MH370. Closed MH370's signal devices then fly back to Kuala Lumpur, they ask talks with Malaysia government with all passengers as hostages, but Malaysia refused then MH370 plan to hit twin towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia Airforce shot MH370 down in Malacca.


----------



## cnleio

bolo said:


> 1. Even if it did, how come no radars from any country picked up aircraft?
> 2. If it landed in DG, wouldn't the US let the world know?



1.Fly in India Ocean, there's no land country no radar stations. Except MH370 fly west pass through West Malaysia, Malaysia Airforce had confirmed there's a some friendly aircraft fly west, but they still not tell what it is.

2. Send China satellites to scan DG !


----------



## IndoUS

The problem here is that no country's radar picked it up, if the plane had traveled toward DG then it would have to go through the Indian Navy's radar post at the A&N, then they would have been picked up by the American radars. So it is highly unlikely that it was flown all the way towards DG.


----------



## cnleio

IndoUS said:


> The problem here is that no country's radar picked it up, if the plane had traveled toward DG then it would have to go through the Indian Navy's radar post at the A&N, then they would have been picked up by the American radars. So it is highly unlikely that it was flown all the way towards DG.


If EA-18G accompany with MH370, yes electronic warfare fighter can deceive radars and mask MH370's signal,direct flight to Diego Garcia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

cnleio said:


> The Malaysia radar had detected a friendly aircraft fly to the West, that they told international media. Of course they not tell whether MH370 or others, just say no harm at last lost it in West of Malaysia (Malacca sea)
> 
> The rumor said pilot hijacked MH370. Closed MH370's signal devices then fly back to Kuala Lumpur, they ask talks with Malaysia government with all passengers as hostages, but Malaysia refused then MH370 plan to hit twin towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia Airforce shot MH370 down in Malacca.



I think lots of things going on behind and may never come to public. People like you and me only hope for the best. btw here is the Indian MOD statement released today






I hope somebody from all those countries would able locate the missing plane in few days. But by passing chances of locating it getting slimmer.


----------



## shuttler

Credit: guokr.com

This is one out of three massive objects captured by our satellites
vietcongs reported they could not locate it
Search of those still going on!



notsuperstitious said:


> Guys this is a very serious thread, can we keep extreme humor out of this one pls, for example shuttler calling other people troll!!!



cant you read the guy's posting trying to blame us spying in vietcongs. That was ridiculous!


----------



## IndoUS

cnleio said:


> If EA-18G accompany with MH370, yes electronic warfare fighter can deceive radars and mask MH370's signal,direct flight to Diego Garcia.



There is a difference, the Growler can Jam the radar, but they can't just go completely unnoticed since they are non stealth aircraft. If they Jam or interfere any countries radar then that issue will pop up, since there will be discrepancies in the radar signal. So a total block out even with a Growler accompanying the plane is impossible.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Now there's no possibility of the plane been sunk into the bottom ocean for any reason this a Q i have in mind


----------



## KingMamba

IndoUS said:


> The problem here is that no country's radar picked it up, if the plane had traveled toward DG then it would have to go through the Indian Navy's radar post at the A&N, then they would have been picked up by the American radars. So it is highly unlikely that it was flown all the way towards DG.



True man there would literally have to be collusion between multiple countries for the plane to be diverted in such a way, besides who was on the plane that so many countries would support its hijacking Jesus?


----------



## bolo

cnleio said:


> The Malaysia radar had detected a friendly aircraft fly to the West, that they told international media. Of course they not tell whether MH370 or others, just say no harm at last lost it in West of Malaysia (Malacca sea)
> 
> The rumor said pilot hijacked MH370. Closed MH370's signal devices then fly back to Kuala Lumpur, they ask talks with Malaysia government with all passengers as hostages, but Malaysia refused then MH370 plan to hit twin towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia Airforce shot MH370 down in Malacca.


 
Are you being serious?
1. You are suggesting the pilot is a terrorist?
2. Even if it turned back and close signal devices, radars should still be able to pick up plane.


----------



## cnleio

bolo said:


> I guess that is why Malaysia, the highly touted as the "next Japan" in the 70s, an Asian Tiger has become an Asian dog.


It's their business, not China. But we care 153x Chinese citizens in that MH370. If truth come out, China will request .interest compensation from Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Fox news being the total idiots they are. Saying the Plane may be in Pakistan 

There is a limit to low grade journalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Oscar said:


> Fox news being the total idiots they are. Saying the Plane may be in Pakistan
> 
> There is a limit to low grade journalism.



\Technically the four hour flying can reach the eastern tip of Pakistani sindh.


----------



## Jango

Oscar said:


> Fox news being the total idiots they are. Saying the Plane may be in Pakistan
> 
> There is a limit to low grade journalism.



Forget that... a fair few folks over on Airliners.net, supposedly the premier site on aviation on the web, are saying the same, the aircraft might be in Pakistan, Afghanistan or even Somalia FFS!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wholegrain

cnleio said:


> Well i know a few about Malaysia politics, but when i checked Malaysia news about this guy (Malaysia's former deputy prime minister ) 2014.03.07 sentenced to jail, then 03.08 MH370 disappear. The rumor said MH370 is the political casualty of Malaysia politic scandal, if MH370's pilot is the supporter of AnwarbinIbrahim ??? The pilot might hijack MH370 and threaten Malaysia government.
> 
> Pls google 2014.03.07 Malaysia local news about former prime minister sentenced to jail for sodomy (OMG !)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they pick it up, but Malaysia military refuse to answer unknown friendly aircraft fly to West Malaysia. If that time MH370's pilot threaten to hit Twin Tower in Kuala Lumpur, what Malaysia military will do ?



Do not believe these rumors. They are being spread by supporters of different political parties in Malaysia to smear each other.

Use your brain- if a political party actually tried to hijack a plane and crash it into a building into their own country, do you think they would ever get even 0.001% of the vote in the future before they get banned as a terrorist organization? Why would a political party commit an obvious terrorist act against their own country and make itself hated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

pardon them they lack among other things in geography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Wholegrain said:


> Do not believe these rumors. They are being spread by supporters of different political parties in Malaysia to smear each other.
> 
> Use your brain- if a political party actually tried to hijack a plane and crash it into a building into their own country, do you think they would ever get even 0.001% of the vote in the future before they get banned as a terrorist organization? Why would a political party commit an obvious terrorist act against their own country and make itself hated?


I highly doubt MH370 not in Gulf of Thailand. If at last wreckages find in Malacca or India Ocean, all puzzles r opened.


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


>


This is not journalism this is no.1 douchebaggery


----------



## SHAMK9

A.Rafay said:


> This is not journalism this is no.1 douchebaggery


Plane must be in Waziristan


----------



## A.Rafay

pitbull planed this hijack!






watch at 1:12

Pitbull says: Now it's off to Malaysia' and 'Two passports, three cities, two countries, one day'. LOL
three cities kuala lampur, Kota baru where the plane went missing and beijing 

before these lines it also says: No Ali no Frazier

One of the iranians name with stolen passport is Ali. LOL


----------



## Akasa

MarkusS said:


> i love those staged propaganda pics...



Because obviously a staged photo would crucially impede the mission carried out by the air crew who have nothing better to do other than to flood the social media with Instagram photos while flying their staged aircraft over a blue screen.


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> This is not journalism this is no.1 douchebaggery



and yet we consider wikileaks as word of god..


----------



## Krueger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

wow...the Malays now ask Vietnam to assist search in their waters. I believe they are beginning to show more and more of their incompetence in the public. 

as far as I know Malaysia GDP per capita is much higher of that from Vietnam. They are ways richer, why should we as a poor country do their job? 

Vietnam asked to assist search for missing plane in Malaysia's waters: official - China.org.cn


----------



## Developereo

Wholegrain said:


> Do not believe these rumors. They are being spread by supporters of different political parties in Malaysia to smear each other.



That's right.
The amount of rumor mongering on this thread is reaching epic proportions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Krueger said:


>


Good Job, but totally in wrong place should search Malacca

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

MarkusS said:


> i love those staged propaganda pics...


Next time stay in darkness room shoot photos through the window and open camera flash, u will get the same 'staged propaganda pic'.


Photo skill: Overexposed


----------



## cnleio

03.13 07:07pm Malaysia's defense minister told journalists, to help searching MH370 Malaysia military had provided military radar raw data to China and America. Malaysia government repeat "There is no hiding any information" Malaysia militay had shared radar data with China and America.



> 19:07 3月13日 【马来西亚重申“没有隐瞒任何信息”】马来西亚国防部长刚刚表示：在中国卫星探测到疑似飞机碎片地点附近 没有发现残骸。目前搜救力量主要集中在南海，马六甲海峡也在搜索范围内。马来西亚“将搜救置于国家安全之上”，已将军方雷达的原始数据交给美国和中国，再一次重申“没有隐瞒任何信息”。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Not sure about the "4 hour" engine pings to satellite.

Malaysia Airlines missing plane: MH370 'vanished', says Malaysia

_the engine monitoring system, known as ‘‘Airplane Health Management’’ is a separate system. 

However, Reuters reported on Monday that MH370 did not have this system installed.
_
Once again, confusing and contradictory claims being made by third parties, media reports the wildest rumors, and Malaysia gets blamed for the confusion.


----------



## Viet

cnleio said:


> 03.13 07:07pm Malaysia's defense minister told journalists, to help searching MH370 Malaysia military had provided *military radar* raw data to China and America. Malaysia government repeat "There is no hiding any information" Malaysia militay had shared radar data with China and America.


You should ask Malaysia to provide the radar data reading for both military and civil radar.

Just curious: do China and America have any permanent radar installations in the region? If not, there isn´t much you can do with the raw data as the plane transponder was switched off.

If Malaysia wants Vietnam to assist, then they should provide the data to Vietnam as well. The raw data reading can be compiled with the data from Vietnam own long range military radar.

China, Vietnam fume over slow reverts, radar readings | Free Malaysia Today


----------



## jaunty

Krueger said:


>



Did you edit India out of it or is it an older version? :o

This is the real pic that was getting circulated on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krueger

jaunty said:


> Did you edit India out of it or is it an older version? :o
> 
> This is the real pic that was getting circulated on twitter.


Perhaps an old version. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

cnleio said:


> It's their business, not China. But we care 153x Chinese citizens in that MH370. If truth come out, China will request .interest compensation from Malaysia.



This is how nations should care about their citizens


----------



## manlion

This could be a hijack, with no indications of a sudden disaster but rather someone with knowledge and experience taking over the plane and having control of it’s flight path in a well planned execution.


----------



## oFFbEAT

manlion said:


> This could be a hijack, with no indications of a sudden disaster but rather someone with knowledge and experience taking over the plane and having control of it’s flight path in a well planned execution.


But so many days gone.....no demand from the hijackers??.....


----------



## manlion

oFFbEAT said:


> But so many days gone.....no demand from the hijackers??.....



Just a theory, the demand will follow after, the passengers are moved to a safe location, thus making rescue operation difficult


----------



## oFFbEAT

Well, here is my theory....
China(with the help of Malaysia) is trolling the world....
They just want to see if the rest of the world can find out what they made to disappear....are they testing some extraordinary technology??......

Just being sarcastic....don't kill me...


----------



## Crypto

The missing Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777-200ER was airborne for a total of five hours, according to sources quoted by the Wall Street Journal.

U.S. investigators now suspect the aircraft stayed airborne for about four hours past the time it reached its last confirmed location, according to the publication's sources.

The WSJ referenced engine data which its sources claim indicates the plane continued to fly for hours beyond its last known location.

A total flight time of five hours could put the flight's final destination at the Indian Ocean, the border of *Pakistan or even the Arabian Sea, the WSJ claimed in a tweet.

Malaysia Airlines missing plane sent engine data before vanishing - The West Australian*


----------



## oFFbEAT

Edison Chen said:


> You are trolling. We got more than 150 lives missing, we don't make fun of our own people. Watch your words please.


How else can you explain this.....a Jumbo Jet with 239 passengers missing.....and the world with its most advanced technologies in this 21st century is unable to locate it.......even after 5 days.


----------



## manlion

Malaysian airliner may have been commandeered and taken to secret Coco Island base -- New info reveals plane flew 4-hours after transponder was deactivated | Intellihub News


----------



## nair

NEW DELHI: Amid global speculation on what exactly caused Malaysia Airlines flight MH 370 to jump radar contact and disappear, an ugly suspicion has taken roots in China that it could be the handiwork of Uighur terrorists.

If this turns out to be correct, it would be the biggest attack by Uighurs on Chinese interests. Over two-thirds of the passengers in the missing plane were Chinese. As yet there is little to suggest that it could be an act of terror since it's not yet clear where or how the plane went down. While stolen passports initially hinted at a possible terror angle, the holders are believed to be Iranian asylum seekers rather than terrorists.

But China, just recovering from a savage attack by Uighurs at a train station in Kunming, is more ready to buy the Uighur terror theory, despite lack of evidence.

A group of attackers armed with knives went on a rampage in Kunming station on March 1, killing at least 29 people and injuring more than 100. Chinese authorities and its state media were quick to describe it as a terror attack by Uighurs in their "jihad".



Chinese see Uighur hand in Malaysian plane mystery - The Times of India


----------



## SRP

WTF!? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444385034313953280


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

India joins global search to locate missing Malaysia Airlines plane | The Indian Express


> Joining global efforts to locate the Malaysian plane, India on Thursday deployed four warships along with six aircraft including the latest special surveillance P-8I plane and three helicopters under the ‘Operation SearchlighT


----------



## Mujraparty

"Seafloor event" possibly linked to MH370: Chinese researchers - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Chinese researchers have detected a "seafloor event" near the waters between Malaysia and Vietnam, an area suspected to be linked with the missing Malaysian jetliner MH370, a university announced on Friday.

The event occurred at about 2:55 a.m. local time on Saturday, about one and a half hours after the plane's last definitive sighting on civilian radar, according to a research group on seismology and physics of the earth's interior under the University of Science and Technology of China.

EXCLUSIVE - Radar data suggests missing Malaysia plane flown deliberately toward Andamans - sources| Reuters

(Reuters) - Military radar-tracking evidence suggests a Malaysia Airlines(MASM.KL) jetliner missing for nearly a week was *deliberately flown across the Malay peninsula towards the Andaman Islands,* sources familiar with the investigation told Reuters on Friday.

Two sources said an unidentified aircraft that investigators believe was Flight MH370 was following a route between navigational waypoints - indicating it was being flown by someone with aviation training - when it was last plotted on military radar off the country's northwest coast.

The last plot on the military radar's tracking suggested the plane was flying toward India's Andaman Islands, a chain of isles between the Andaman Sea and the Bay of Bengal, they said[


----------



## shuttler

*" Chinese researchers have detected a "seafloor event" near the waters between Malaysia and Vietnam, an area suspected to be linked with the missing Malaysian jetliner MH370, a university announced on Friday.

The event occurred at about 2:55 a.m. local time on Saturday, about one and a half hours after the plane's last definitive sighting on civilian radar, according to a research group on seismology and physics of the earth's interior under the University of Science and Technology of China. 
*
Source: Xinhua news*"
*
Well done Brothers on top of these pics 






Latest news showing a possibility of hijacking which forced the plane to divert its flight westward towards indian ocean!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Fox news being the total idiots they are. Saying the Plane may be in Pakistan
> 
> There is a limit to low grade journalism.



While they are the faux news, but considering the 777 had fuel for 5 hours plus 1-2 contingency (which is normal for airliners), it can easily fly to Pakistan/India region. Now if it was flying below FL 300 (30,000ft) then it would seriously affect the range, but depending on speed and altitude, it is possible. It would be difficult to sneak in, considering both and India and Pakistan deploy high level radars around the Sindh/Gujarat/Punjab region, but it is plausible.

In no way i am saying it happened, but 777-200ER (9M-MRO) has more than enough range to fly to Pakistan and beyond, considering it barely flew 1 hour out of Malaysia until contact was lost. What they need to check is how much actual fuel was put on board.



eowyn said:


> "Seafloor event" possibly linked to MH370: Chinese researchers - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> Chinese researchers have detected a "seafloor event" near the waters between Malaysia and Vietnam, an area suspected to be linked with the missing Malaysian jetliner MH370, a university announced on Friday.
> 
> The event occurred at about 2:55 a.m. local time on Saturday, about one and a half hours after the plane's last definitive sighting on civilian radar, according to a research group on seismology and physics of the earth's interior under the University of Science and Technology of China.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE - Radar data suggests missing Malaysia plane flown deliberately toward Andamans - sources| Reuters
> 
> (Reuters) - Military radar-tracking evidence suggests a Malaysia Airlines(MASM.KL) jetliner missing for nearly a week was *deliberately flown across the Malay peninsula towards the Andaman Islands,* sources familiar with the investigation told Reuters on Friday.
> 
> Two sources said an unidentified aircraft that investigators believe was Flight MH370 was following a route between navigational waypoints - indicating it was being flown by someone with aviation training - when it was last plotted on military radar off the country's northwest coast.
> 
> The last plot on the military radar's tracking suggested the plane was flying toward India's Andaman Islands, a chain of isles between the Andaman Sea and the Bay of Bengal, they said[




If it was following the waypoint route, then it would have been seen on some radar. That's why waypoints are established to keep airliners within tracking range, unless of course over large ocean.


----------



## Jango

Donatello said:


> While they are the faux news, but considering the 777 had fuel for 5 hours plus 1-2 contingency (which is normal for airliners), it can easily fly to Pakistan/India region. Now if it was flying below FL 300 (30,000ft) then it would seriously affect the range, but depending on speed and altitude, it is possible. It would be difficult to sneak in, considering both and India and Pakistan deploy high level radars around the Sindh/Gujarat/Punjab region, but it is plausible.
> 
> In no way i am saying it happened, but 777-200ER (9M-MRO) has more than enough range to fly to Pakistan and beyond, considering it barely flew 1 hour out of Malaysia until contact was lost. What they need to check is how much actual fuel was put on board.



The thing isn't the fuel, it's just the mind boggling theory!

People are suggesting that the pilot flew the plane to a 3000m strip in Somalia running on fumes and the plane is hidden there.

Another one said that it is in Af-Pak border!!!

It would be incredible if 5+ countries in the way wouldn't have detected an unidentified airplane!


----------



## SRP

India scales up search effort for missing Malaysian plane in Andaman Sea, deploys 6 warships, 5 aircraft, incl Hercules & Poseidon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444442886667374592


----------



## SRP

WTF!?

Search for missing Malaysian airliner MH-370 extended to the Chennai coast. Additional 9,000 sq km search area indicated by Malaysia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444450548259880962


----------



## RPK

Photo: Indian Navy


----------



## Donatello

nuclearpak said:


> The thing isn't the fuel, it's just the mind boggling theory!
> 
> People are suggesting that the pilot flew the plane to a 3000m strip in Somalia running on fumes and the plane is hidden there.
> 
> Another one said that it is in Af-Pak border!!!
> 
> It would be incredible if 5+ countries in the way wouldn't have detected an unidentified airplane!



The theory, as mind-boggling as it may be, is plausible.

Now, the best way to look for the plane is to scour all airstrips from spy Sats in the region where 777 could have flown according to it's range.

777-200ER if not full with fuel (which it won't be at at the end of 7 hour flight, assuming) can land within 6000ft, probably more if the pilots really had some big balls.

So if it did land, it would have landed on an airstrip or some sort of hard surface. Satellites can pick it up easily. It is not easy to hide a plane that big. I can see my car parked outside my house in Karachi on Google Earth. So if a 777 made it to land, it will be found.

But like i said, it is plausible, DOES NOT mean that it happened. Might have crashed or ditched in the ocean by a psychotic pilot. Happened in the case of Egypt Air 990 i think.


----------



## baqai

when there were theories of it running out fuel i remember reading some place by a malaysian airlines authority that flight time was 6 hours and plane had 8 hours of fuel so it can't run out of fuel


----------



## cnleio

Troll anywhere


----------



## baqai

^ translate?


----------



## cnleio

baqai said:


> ^ translate?


China media say Malaysia denied everything and hided something, For seaching MH370 Malaysia did bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

shuttler said:


> *" Chinese researchers have detected a "seafloor event" near the waters between Malaysia and Vietnam, an area suspected to be linked with the missing Malaysian jetliner MH370, a university announced on Friday.
> 
> The event occurred at about 2:55 a.m. local time on Saturday, about one and a half hours after the plane's last definitive sighting on civilian radar, according to a research group on seismology and physics of the earth's interior under the University of Science and Technology of China.
> *
> Source: Xinhua news*"
> *
> Well done Brothers on top of these pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest news showing a possibility of hijacking which forced the plane to divert its flight westward towards indian ocean!


I said it before it was under the ocean. They need to search underneath and not above the water surface.


----------



## cnleio

New story coming again, don't ask me where to get this i won't reply any question. If the truth, all just my dream. Thanks !

*1. The good news is MH370's passengers still alive (maybe not all).*

*2. MH370 landed in one of Andaman islands airport.*

*3. Copilot and his accomplices hijacked MH370*

Someguy do not wanna crash MH370 airline, they wanna get this plane so hijacked it and flied to West reach Andaman islands. Why ? Coz they need Boeing 777-200 to carry another passangers waiting in Andaman islands (maybe terrorists), they will fly to terrorism attack(It will be more dangerous than last '9.11' attack). MH370 carrying original 200x passengers as hostages and new terrorists will fly to the North ... Thailand ? Myanmar? or China YuNan ?



> 好消息是,乘客或许还活着,坏消息是,或许将发生比911更恐怖的袭击
> 
> 如果几个失联点是真的,那么精心策划的一系列动作已经可见端倪.
> 
> 首先,利用两国空管交接的空白切断了通信系统,大角度折返;其次,利用马航反应的滞后时间穿越马来本岛;第三,在马来和印尼的领海中线转向飞往外海.
> 
> 这么精心设计的动作不会仅仅为了制造一个消失的气氛,而是为了飞机本身,有人想要这架飞机.这也可以解释为什么还没有组织和个人宣称负责,
> 
> 波音777没什么特别之处,有人要它绝对不是为了获取技术,而应该是作为载具.例如运载全副武装的200名圣战者沿着安达曼群岛-泰缅边境一线北上,顺便把乘客装在里面作为人质.
> 
> 当务之急,立即对安达曼岛上乃至4小时航程圈内的机场包括废弃的机场进行侦照检查,不要过高估计跑道长度的限制,某位机师下班还在家练习飞行技巧,难道是为了给马航省模拟器的钱?
> 
> 其次,对于进入领空的波音777客机要提高警惕
> 
> 以上纯属本人臆测,不负责任




*Now MH370 in here, Great Coco island (North of Andaman islands)*


----------



## jian-10

hmmm Great Coco Islands, the Bomoh holding two large green coconuts in his ritual, makes total sense!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

cnleio said:


> New story coming again, don't ask me where to get this i won't reply any question. If the truth, all just my dream. Thanks !
> 
> *1. The good news is MH370's passengers still alive (maybe not all).*
> 
> *2. MH370 landed in one of Andaman islands airport.*
> 
> *3. Copilot and his accomplices hijacked MH370*
> 
> Someguy do not wanna crash MH370 airline, they wanna get this plane so hijacked it and flied to West reach Andaman islands. Why ? Coz they need Boeing 777-200 to carry another passangers waiting in Andaman islands (maybe terrorists), they will fly to terrorism attack(It will be more dangerous than last '9.11' attack). MH370 carrying original 200x passengers as hostages and new terrorists will fly to the North ... Thailand ? Myanmar? or China YuNan ?
> 
> Now MH370 in here, Great CoCo island.



china operates SIGINT gathering stations @ coco islands ..?so landing plane there seems improbable ..!!

here is a better map of COCO islands

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!



cnleio said:


> Low altitude flight close to sea-surface might avoid radar. BTW i just wonder the Great Coco island belong to which country ?
> 
> Just Google Earth there's a long runway on the Coco island and few resident houses, it looks like a abandoned airport.



coco islands belong to Myanmar & as per some sources that airstrip is operated by Chinese.
India takes up with Myanmar reports of China 'base' in Coco islands | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis



and i was wrong about the number airports in Andaman and Nicobar there 's 4
HERE ..

1. *Campbell Bay Airport (VO94):




Campbell Bay located on the island of Great Nicobar, the largest of the Nicobar islands in the eastern Indian Ocean, some 190 km to the north of Sumatra has a small airport. Although the satellite pictures show the single runway to be too small; given the scenario, the plane could have landed there

2. Car Nicobar Air Force Station (CBD): 




This 37 Wing Air Force Station at Car Nicobar is spread over an area of 504 acres. The 3,000-feet bitumen runway was built by the Japanese during their occupation of these islands between 1942 and 1945. The runway was later extended to 8,886 feet by the Indian Air Force in 1967. 

3. Shibpur Airstrip (IN 0053):





The third option is the Shibpur Airstrip. Shibpur is a village located on North Andaman Island of the Andaman and Nicobar islands in India. There is a 1 km long Indian Navy Airstrip next to the village. The MH370 could have possibly landed here as wel*

4. *Vir Savarkar International Airport*:




*The airport, commonly known as the Port Blair Airport, located 2 km south of Port Blair, is the main airport of the Andaman and Nicobar Islands.

The airport has a single runway of 3,290 metres in length that can accommodate most narrow-body aircraft, that inclues Airbus A320, Airbus A321 and Boeing 737. It wouldn't have been difficult for the MH370 to land here.*



Missing Malaysia Airlines MH370 ‘Deliberately Diverted’ Towards Andaman and Nicobar Islands: List of Unused Airports Where the Plane Possibly Landed [Photos] - International Business Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

eowyn said:


> there is one airport @ andaman and its operated by Indian Navy ,so that be impossible to land MH370 there apart from that china operates SIGINT gathering stations @ coco islands so landing plane there too seems improbable .
> 
> here is a better map of COCO islands
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


Low altitude flight close to sea-surface might avoid radar. BTW i just wonder the Great Coco island belong to which country ?

Just Google Earth there's a long runway on the Coco island and few resident houses, it looks like a abandoned airport.


----------



## bolo

cnleio said:


> Low altitude flight close to sea-surface might avoid radar. BTW i just wonder the Great Coco island belong to which country ?


 
CAn a 777 fly like a tubo fan plane at low altitudes for a long period of time? Even if your claim is real, wouldn't someone from the plane call their relatives and let them know they have veered off course and don't wait for them?


----------



## cnleio

bolo said:


> CAn a 777 fly like a tubo fan plane at low altitudes for a long period of time? Even if your claim is real, wouldn't someone from the plane call their relatives and let them know they have veered off course and don't wait for them?



1. They (terrorists) threat to seize all mobile phones.
2. They carry jammer on-board to mask mobile signal.
3. The plane fly on the sea or island, there far away from mobile base station.

On the sea, mobile phone unwork, but satellite phone work. One thing do not forget, the MH370 flight at mid-night, if 1:30 - 2:00 am turn back and fly to West Malaysia, Most of passengers r falling asleep. Outside plane, all darkness the passengers didn't know where MH370 flight. If MH370 still fly 4-5 hours from Gulf of Thailand ==> Malacca's mid-line of Malaysia and Indonesia's airspace==> North-West to Great Coco island, generally MH370's track is from East to West, when MH370 arrived Great Coco island the surrounding environment is still in evening.

When MH370's original 200x passengers wake up at 6:00-7:00am, they will find they arrived Great Coco island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manojb

Some news report that there was 35 yr old uighur man took flight simulation. Maybe conspiracy.


----------



## cnleio

eowyn said:


> here is a better map of COCO islands
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> 
> 
> coco islands belong to Myanmar & as per some sources that airstrip is operated by Chinese.
> India takes up with Myanmar reports of China 'base' in Coco islands | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis
> 
> *3. Shibpur Airstrip (IN 0053):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third option is the Shibpur Airstrip. Shibpur is a village located on North Andaman Island of the Andaman and Nicobar islands in India. There is a 1 km long Indian Navy Airstrip next to the village. The MH370 could have possibly landed here as wel*
> 
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines MH370 ‘Deliberately Diverted’ Towards Andaman and Nicobar Islands: List of Unused Airports Where the Plane Possibly Landed [Photos] - International Business Times



That it is, the Great Coco island airport ! India Navy should inspect Great Coco island ASAP.

Great Coco island's runway is long enough for Boeing 777-200 landing, there'r few resident houses in the map. I think it's a very good place to hide MH730 !!!


----------



## MarveL

We need more update about the event @SeaGroundLevel found by the China Researcher........ kinda interisting 

Xie Xie


----------



## shuttler

xunzi said:


> I said it before it was under the ocean. They need to search underneath and not above the water surface.



anything below the surface is more difficult to discover and the search will be much slowed down with a lot limited coverage than on surface
It is just not efficient at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Most likely the aircraft crashed in some Jungle.. or small island. Saying that it made it to India or Pakistan is an insult to the air defence networks of both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Echelon said:


> The missing Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777-200ER was airborne for a total of five hours, according to sources quoted by the Wall Street Journal.
> 
> U.S. investigators now suspect the aircraft stayed airborne for about four hours past the time it reached its last confirmed location, according to the publication's sources.
> 
> The WSJ referenced engine data which its sources claim indicates the plane continued to fly for hours beyond its last known location.
> 
> A total flight time of five hours could put the flight's final destination at the Indian Ocean, the border of *Pakistan or even the Arabian Sea, the WSJ claimed in a tweet.
> 
> Malaysia Airlines missing plane sent engine data before vanishing - The West Australian*



Lol they are forcefully trying to bring Pakistan into the picture..wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

The aircraft is now in UAE with PIA livery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

cnleio said:


> That it is, the Great Coco island airport ! India Navy should inspect Great Coco island ASAP.
> 
> Great Coco island's runway is long enough for Boeing 777-200 landing, there'r few resident houses in the map. I think it's a very good place to hide MH730 !!!



Great Coco Island belongs to Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

I m surprised that in this very advance electronics time where so many systems are there to communicate and keep eye on earth how the hell a huge plane got lost without any clue?


----------



## IndoUS

Basel said:


> I m surprised that in this very advance electronics time where so many systems are there to communicate and keep eye on earth how the hell a huge plane got lost without any clue?



There are reports on news that the pilot might have intentionally turned off the transponders on the plane that allows the air traffic controller to monitor the aircraft. From what I saw on the news, on of the pilots said that it is impossible for the transponder to just stop working since there are other backup, the only option is that the pilot has to go in and manually turn off the transponder and delete all the in route frequencies.


----------



## eazzy

What if...

Sentinelese people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

North Sentinel Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Okemos

IndoUS said:


> There are reports on news that the pilot might have intentionally turned off the transponders on the plane that allows the air traffic controller to monitor the aircraft. From what I saw on the news, on of the pilots said that it is impossible for the transponder to just stop working since there are other backup, the only option is that the pilot has to go in and manually turn off the transponder and delete all the in route frequencies.



That might be the most sensible explanation. There are suicide bombers, so there are suicide pilots.


----------



## Thorough Pro

one - as of now you can't make a call from a flying plane via cell phone (you can however do so using pay phone, provided airline provides that facility)

Two - I don't think any normal passenger would ever know if their plane is on course or has veered off (even the most experienced pilots can't tell that without some kind of NAVAID equipment 



bolo said:


> CAn a 777 fly like a tubo fan plane at low altitudes for a long period of time? Even if your claim is real, wouldn't someone from the plane call their relatives and let them know they have veered off course and don't wait for them?


----------



## Thorough Pro

That plane is "huge" only when you are standing next to it, and btw do you have any idea how many planes are in the air around the globe at given point? take a look at this

Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!



Basel said:


> I m surprised that in this very advance electronics time where so many systems are there to communicate and keep eye on earth how the hell a huge plane got lost without any clue?


----------



## MarveL

Thorough Pro said:


> That plane is "huge" only when you are standing next to it, and btw do you have any idea how many planes are in the air around the globe at given point? take a look at this
> 
> Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!











Thorough Pro said:


> That plane is "huge" only when you are standing next to it, and btw do you have any idea how many planes are in the air around the globe at given point? take a look at this
> 
> Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!


----------



## Al Bhatti

Thorough Pro said:


> one - as of now you can't make a call from a flying plane via cell phone (you can however do so using pay phone, provided airline provides that facility)
> 
> Two - I don't think any normal passenger would ever know if their plane is on course or has veered off (even the most experienced pilots can't tell that without some kind of NAVAID equipment



*Mobile phones on Emirates*

Use your mobile phone on select Emirates flights, just as you would do on the ground*. Available on over 300 flights a day including a growing number of A380 flights. Select A380s and Boeing B777s also feature GPRS/EDGE services.

*OnAir - Wi-Fi in the sky*
Surf the web, chat, tweet, check your email and more by connecting to OnAir Wi-Fi. OnAir is available on the majority of our A380 flights and a select number of Boeing B777 flights** – price plans for Wi-Fi start from just USD 2.75 for smartphones and USD 7.50 for tablets and laptops.

*Up to the minute information*
Follow the progress of your flight on our moving map channel, Airshow; or enjoy a bird’s eye view from one of the external cameras. Read up on Dubai, Emirates, or Emirates Skywards, or see live BBC text news headlines, refreshed regularly during the flight. You won’t have to miss a thing while you’re in the air.

Staying Connected | The Emirates Experience | Emirates United Kingdom


----------



## Krueger

*Missing MH370: South Korea, Japan and India join search for missing plane*
Saturday March 15, 2014






PETALING JAYA: South Korea has joined in the search for the missing flight MH370, bringing the total number of countries involved to 14.

South Korean Ambassador to Malaysia Cho Byung-jae said two aircraft – a P-3 and a C-130 – of the country’s air force with 39 supporting personnel would be deployed today.

Cho said Wisma Putra was informed of the decision yesterday.

Japan is adding further assets in its quest to expand the search area for MH370.

The Japanese Embassy, in a statement, added that two P-3C Orion patrol craft from Japan’s Maritime Self-Defence Force would commence search operations today.

“Two C-130 transport aircraft from the Air Self-Defence Force are currently on search operations as part of the Japan Disaster Relief Team,” the statement added.

Both aircraft were joined by a Japan Coast Guard Gulfstream V aircraft which started its search operations yesterday.

Meanwhile, hundreds of islands by the Andaman Sea will be searched by Indian aircraft, as five ships have been deployed in the hunt for the missing aircraft.

The _Wall Street Journal_ wrote that the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, which come under Indian jurisdiction, were being searched by aircraft from yesterday morning.

Indian tri-service command spokesman Col Harmit Singh said that only 37 of the stretch’s 572 islands were inhabited, with the rest being dense tropical jungle and that Malaysia had not directly asked them to search them.

No airstrips were on these uninhabited islands, he said, adding that they would search using heat-seeking devices.
*




*
He said that an air search over the Bay of Bengal was likely to commence.

The _Times of India_ also reported that five vessels, namely _INS Kumbhir_, _INS Kesari,_offshore patrol vessel _INS Sarayu_ and two Coast Guard fast patrol vessels, were sent to search an area covering 35,000 sq km south of the Andaman Sea.

India’s Air Force also dispatched five planes including C-130J Super Hercules and P-8i long-range reconnaissance aircraft to look for the missing plane.

*Missing MH370: South Korea, Japan and India join search for missing plane - Nation | The Star Online*


----------



## BoQ77

Malaysia authorities concluded that the search should be moved to India ocean


----------



## Mighty Caty

*Malaysian government officials say plane was hijacked

Malaysian government officials say plane was hijacked - Yahoo!7

A Malaysian government official says investigators have concluded that one of the pilots or someone else with flying experience hijacked the missing Malaysia Airlines jet.

The official, who is involved in the investigation, says no motive has been established, and it is not yet clear where the plane was taken. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.

The official said that hijacking was no longer a theory. "It is conclusive."

The Boeing 777's communication with the ground was severed under one hour into a flight March 8 from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing. Malaysian officials have said radar data suggest it may have turned back and crossed back over the Malaysian peninsula westward, after setting out toward the Chinese capital.

New type of satellite data

A US official told Associated Press that investigators looking for the plane have run out of clues except for a type of satellite data that has never been used before to find a missing plane, and is very inexact.

The data consists of attempts by an Inmarsat satellite to identify a broad area where the plane might be in case a messaging system aboard the plane should need to connect with the satellite, said the official. The official compared the location attempts, called a "handshake," to someone driving around with their cellphone not in use. As the phone from passes from the range of one cellphone tower to another, the towers note that the phone is in range in case messages need to be sent.


Jungle-covered Andaman Islands scoured for plane
Plane 'at the bottom of the ocean'
Malaysia plane may have had transponder shut down deliberately
Engine data shows missing flight was airborne for five hours: WSJ sources
No debris at 'crash site': Malaysia


In the case of the Malaysian plane, there were successful attempts by the satellite to roughly locate the Boeing 777 about once an hour over four to five hours, the official said. "This is all brand new to us," the official said. "We've never had to use satellite handshaking as the best possible source of information."

The handshake does not transmit any data on the plane's altitude, airspeed or other information that might help in locating it, the official said. Instead, searchers are trying to use the handshakes to triangulate the general area of where the plane last was known to have been at the last satellite check, the official said.

"It is telling us the airplane was continuing to operate," the official said, plus enough information on location so that the satellite will know how many degrees to turn to adjust its antenna to pick up any messages from the plane.


The official confirmed prior reports that following the loss of contact with the plane's transponder, the plane turned west. A transponder emits signals that are picked up by radar providing a unique identifier for each plane along with altitude. Malaysian military radar continued to pick up the plane as a whole "paintskin" — a radar blip that has no unique identifier — until it traveled beyond the reach of radar, which is about 320 kilometers (200 miles) offshore, the official said.

The New York Times, quoting American officials and others familiar with the investigation, said radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appear to show the airliner climbing to 45,000 feet (about 13,700 meters), higher than a Boeing 777's approved limit, soon after it disappeared from civilian radar, and making a sharp turn to the west. The radar track then shows the plane descending unevenly to an altitude of 23,000 feet (7,000 meters), below normal cruising levels, before rising again and flying northwest over the Strait of Malacca toward the Indian Ocean, the Times reported.

TWO POSSIBLE PATHS SUGGESTED

Analysis of electronic pulses picked up from a missing Malaysian airliner shows it could have run out of fuel and crashed into the Indian Ocean after it flew hundreds of miles off course, a source familiar with official U.S. assessments told Reuters.

The source, who is familiar with data the U.S. government is receiving from the investigation into the disappearance of the Malaysia Airlines plane, said the other, but less likely possibility, was that it flew on toward India.

The data obtained from pulses the plane sent to satellites had been interpreted to provide two different analyses because it was ambiguous, said the source, who declined to be identified because of the ongoing investigation.

A U.S. official said in Washington that investigators are examining the possibility of "human intervention" in the plane's disappearance, adding it may have been "an act of piracy." The official, who wasn't authorized to talk to the media and spoke on condition of anonymity, said it also was possible the plane may have landed somewhere.

Earlier Friday, acting Transport Minister Hishammuddin Hussein said the country had yet to determine what happened to the plane after it dropped off civilian radar and ceased communicating with the ground around 40 minutes into the flight to Beijing on March 8.

He said investigators were still trying to establish with certainty that military radar records of a blip moving west across the Malay Peninsula into the Strait of Malacca showed Flight MH370.

"I will be the most happiest person if we can actually confirm that it is the MH370, then we can move all (search) assets from the South China Sea to the Strait of Malacca," he told reporters. Until then, he said, the international search effort would continue expanding east and west from the plane's last confirmed location.

A Malaysian official said it had now been established with a "more than 50 percent" degree of certainty that military radar had picked up the missing plane.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

*It WAS hijacked: Malaysian official says it's CONCLUSIVE jet carrying 239 was hijacked at 35,000 ft by individual or group 'with significant flying experience'*
















Read more: It WAS hijacked: Malaysian official says it's CONCLUSIVE jet carrying 239 was seized at 35,000 ft by individual or group 'with significant flying experience' | Mail Online


----------



## drunken-monke

A press conference by Malaysian PM that Plane has been hijacked...


----------



## Lux de Veritas

*Oh Yes!*

Police investigating the backgrounds of all 239 people aboard the missing Malaysia Airlines flight are paying “special attention” to a 35 year-old Chinese Uighur man who undertook flight simulation training, according to a report in a leading Malay language newspaper in Kuala Lumpur.

Missing Malaysia Airlines jet: Investigation paying 'special attention' to Chinese Uighur passenger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/444722302609920001

*The last communication between plane and satellite was at 8:15am on Saturday*


----------



## 45'22'

Malaysia Airlines flight hijacked, conclude investigators: official | NDTV.com


----------



## Edison Chen

Malaysia PM confirmed the contact system was shut down by someone, not a breakdown.


----------



## jian-10

if it indeed was hijacked, then they pulled it off masterfully if they didn't crash the plane, wow!


----------



## bolo

Lux de Veritas said:


> *Oh Yes!*
> 
> Police investigating the backgrounds of all 239 people aboard the missing Malaysia Airlines flight are paying “special attention” to a 35 year-old Chinese Uighur man who undertook flight simulation training, according to a report in a leading Malay language newspaper in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines jet: Investigation paying 'special attention' to Chinese Uighur passenger


So taking flight simulation training will make you an expert in flying a real 777 ? I have hundreds of hours playing F15 strike eagle and ms flight simulator. I can fly a jet fighter and boeing 747.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lux de Veritas

bolo said:


> So taking flight simulation training will make you an expert in flying a real 777 ? I have hundreds of hours playing F15 strike eagle and ms flight simulator. I can fly a jet fighter and boeing 747.



Cool down brother. I am just providing URLs.

Ishallah, the plane be found..


----------



## Developereo

Look at the bright side!

There is a *possibility* that the passengers and crew might still be alive (although it would be cruel to raise relatives' hopes just yet).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

It should not be difficult to track down the path through radar records.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Developereo said:


> Look at the bright side!
> 
> There is a *possibility* that the passengers and crew might still be alive (although it would be cruel to raise relatives' hopes just yet).



That's what I was thinking as well.

Not likely of course, but it would be quite amazing if they really were still alive.

That would be the best news ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Viet

actually Vietnam can scale down the search as the plane had flied most likely to the West, far away from Vietnam controlled waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Malaysian Official Says Missing Plane Hijacked*
By Eileen Ng and Joan Lowy







A Malaysian investigation into the missing flight 370 has concluded that one or more people with flying experience switched off communications devices and deliberately steered the airliner off-course, a Malaysian government official involved in the investigation said Saturday.

The official called the disappearance a hijacking, though he said no motive has been established and no demands have been made known. It's not yet clear where the plane ended up, said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.

The official said a deliberate takeover of the plane was no longer a theory. "It is conclusive," he said, indicating that investigators were ruling out mechanical failure or pilot error in the disappearance.

He said evidence that led to the conclusion were signs that the plane's communications were switched off deliberately, data about the flight path and indications the plane was steered in a way to avoid detection by radar.

The Boeing 777's communication with the ground was severed just under one hour into a Malaysia Airlines flight March 8 from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing. Malaysian officials previously have said radar data suggest it may have turned back toward and crossed over the Malaysian peninsula after setting out on a northeastern path toward the Chinese capital.

Earlier, an American official told The Associated Press that investigators are examining the possibility of "human intervention" in the plane's disappearance, adding it may have been "an act of piracy."

While other theories are still being examined, the U.S. official said key evidence suggesting human intervention is that contact with the Boeing 777's transponder stopped about a dozen minutes before a messaging system on the jet quit. Such a gap would be unlikely in the case of an in-flight catastrophe.

The Malaysian official said only a skilled aviator could navigate the plane the way it was flown after its last confirmed location over the South China Sea. The official said it had been established with a "more than 50 percent" degree of certainty that military radar had picked up the missing plane after it dropped off civilian radar.

Why anyone would want to do this is unclear. Malaysian authorities and others will be urgently investigating the backgrounds of the two pilots and 10 crew members, as well the 227 passengers on board.

Some experts have said that pilot suicide may be the most likely explanation for the disappearance, as was suspected in a SilkAir crash during a flight from Singapore to Jakarta in 1997 and an EgyptAir flight in 1999.

A massive international search effort began initially in the South China Sea where the plane's transponders stopped transmitting. It has since been expanded onto the other side of the Malay peninsula up into the Andaman Sea and into the Indian Ocean.

Scores of aircraft and ships from 12 countries are involved in the search.

The plane had enough fuel to fly for at least five hours after its last known location, meaning a vast swath of South and Southeast Asia would be within its reach. Investigators are analyzing radar and satellite data from around the region to try and pinpoint its final location, something that will be vital to hopes of finding the plane, and answering the mystery of what happened to it.

The USS Kidd arrived in the Strait of Malacca late Friday afternoon and will be searching in the Andaman Sea, and into the Bay of Bengal. It uses a using a "creeping-line" search method of following a pattern of equally spaced parallel lines in an effort to completely cover the area.

A P-8A Poseidon, the most advanced long range anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare aircraft in the world, will arrive Saturday and be sweeping the southern portion of the Bay of Bengal and the northern portion of the Indian Ocean. It has a nine-member crew and has advanced surveillance and reconnaissance capabilities, the department of defense said in a statement.

Another U.S. official, who also spoke on condition of anonymity, said investigators looking for the plane have run out of clues except for a type of satellite data that has never been used before to find a missing plane, and is very inexact.

The data consists of attempts by an Inmarsat satellite to identify a broad area where the plane might be in case a messaging system aboard the plane should need to connect with the satellite, said the official. The official compared the location attempts, called a "handshake," to someone driving around with their cellphone not in use. As the phone from passes from the range of one cellphone tower to another, the towers note that the phone is in range in case messages need to be sent.

In the case of the Malaysian plane, there were successful attempts by the satellite to roughly locate the Boeing 777 about once an hour over four to five hours, the official said. "This is all brand new to us," the official said. "We've never had to use satellite handshaking as the best possible source of information."

The handshake does not transmit any data on the plane's altitude, airspeed or other information that might help in locating it, the official said. Instead, searchers are trying to use the handshakes to triangulate the general area of where the plane last was known to have been at the last satellite check, the official said.

"It is telling us the airplane was continuing to operate," the official said, plus enough information on location so that the satellite will know how many degrees to turn to adjust its antenna to pick up any messages from the plane.

The official confirmed prior reports that following the loss of contact with the plane's transponder, the plane turned west. A transponder emits signals that are picked up by radar providing a unique identifier for each plane along with altitude. Malaysian military radar continued to pick up the plane as a whole "paintskin" -- a radar blip that has no unique identifier -- until it traveled beyond the reach of radar, which is about 320 kilometers (200 miles) offshore, the official said.

The New York Times, quoting American officials and others familiar with the investigation, said radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appear to show the airliner climbing to 45,000 feet (about 13,700 meters), higher than a Boeing 777's approved limit, soon after it disappeared from civilian radar, and making a sharp turn to the west. The radar track then shows the plane descending unevenly to an altitude of 23,000 feet (7,000 meters), below normal cruising levels, before rising again and flying northwest over the Strait of Malacca toward the Indian Ocean, the Times reported.

Lowy reported from Washington. Associated Press writers Ashok Sharma in New Delhi, Jim Gomez in Kuala Lumpur, and Rod McGuirk in Canberra, Australia, contributed to this report.


----------



## baqai

makes me question few things

1. if malaysian authorities / military knew it went to west why they kept quiet
2. what about resources (time, fuel, human etc) wasted by the rescue teams involved

what ever the case is, in my opinion malaysian government and authorities know more than what they are sharing with others


----------



## jian-10

last signal with the plane is now 8am Saturday, which is 7hrs from when they first lost contact at around 1:30am. the plane had around 7-8 hrs of fuel, so it was running on fumes?


----------



## MarveL

Vietnam & China team you can going home now.....


----------



## cnleio

MarveL said:


> Vietnam & China team you can going home now.....



Today 03.15 Malaysia government told international media, that MH370 airplane had been hijacked to the border between Kyrghyzstan and China XinJiang . WTF ?! After missing 7 hours, the MH370 flied to Kyrghyzstan ! MH370 in Central Asia !







> 【马航客机最新失联位置示意图】CNN刚刚在直播中展示了一张地图，根据马航失联客机与卫星的最后一次联系的数据，飞机的最后失联位置可能是地图中两条红线上的任意一点。另据现在在马来西亚的BBC记者称，马来西亚官员相信飞机最有可能的位置是中国和吉尔吉斯斯坦边境。


----------



## BoQ77

Chinese pals ... Just go home ... the Americans would help !!!
cnleio : which Malaysia govt said so ?


----------



## asad71

Let's look at this backward. Who has emerged the top beneficiary out of this tragedy? Obviously Putin. World's attention is now focused on this rather than Crimea-Ukraine. True to his KGB past,Putin is a ruthless rogue who has no scruples. Could he have organized this "disappearance"?


----------



## cnleio

*Malaysia PM: Malaysia Airlines probe refocusing on passengers, crew*

*Kazakhstan to Indian Ocean*

*"The plane's last communication with the satellite was in one of two possible corridors: a northern corridor stretching approximately from the border of Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan to northern Thailand, or a southern corridor stretching approximately from Indonesia to the southern Indian ocean," Prime Minister Najib Razak said Saturday. "The investigation team is working to further refine the information."*



> *(CNN)* -- A week after Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 vanished, the investigation shifted to passengers and crew after data showed the plane deviated due to deliberate action, Prime Minister Najib Razak said Saturday.
> 
> "Malaysian authorities have refocused their investigation on crew and passengers aboard," Najib told reporters. "Evidence is consistent with someone acting deliberately from inside the plane."
> 
> Najib stopped short of calling it a hijacking, saying investigators have not made a final determination.
> 
> "Despite media reports that the plane was hijacked, we are investigating all major possibilities on what caused MH370 to deviate," he said.
> 
> *Kazakhstan to Indian Ocean*
> 
> In addition to the shift in focus, investigators have expanded search areas exponentially, and are no longer combing the South China Sea, the Prime Minister said.
> 
> Crew also searched the Straits of Malacca, the Andaman Sea and the Indian Ocean, but now data point in a different direction.
> 
> "The plane's last communication with the satellite was in one of two possible corridors: a northern corridor stretching approximately from the border of Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan to northern Thailand, or a southern corridor stretching approximately from Indonesia to the southern Indian ocean," he said. "The investigation team is working to further refine the information."
> 
> The passenger jetliner disappeared on March 8, en route from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing, with 239 people aboard. It's unclear who took the plane or what the motive was.
> 
> "Based on new satellite information, we can say with a high degree of certainty that the aircraft communications ... system was disabled just before the aircraft reached the East Coast of peninsular Malaysia," the Prime Minister said. "Shortly afterward, near the border between Malaysian and Vietnamese air traffic control, the aircraft's transponder was switched off."
> 
> *Hopes of hijacking*
> 
> Relatives held out hope that their loved ones will be found.
> 
> "It looks like there is increased possibility of a hijacking," said Li, 31, whose husband is among the passengers. "Whatever the reason for the hijacking is, I hope they will not harm the passengers. They're our loved ones."
> 
> Though it'd lost communication, military radar showed the jetliner turned back, flew west over the the peninsular in Malaysia, and either turned northwest toward the Bay of Bengal or southwest into the Indian Ocean.
> 
> "Up until the point at which it left military primary radar coverage, these movements are consistent with deliberate action by someone on the plane," he said.
> 
> The plane's last ping to a satellite was on March 8 at 8:11 a.m. Malaysian time, he said. Its precise location at the time was unclear, but it departed from Kuala Lumpur at 12:41 a.m. the same day.
> 
> Investigators are using such signals to try to determine how long and far it flew after it went incommunicado.
> 
> *Intense speculation*
> 
> Theories on what happened have evolved every day, complete with satellite images with purported wreckage released by a Chinese agency, and later debunked by Beijing.
> 
> "There has been intense speculation," Najib said. "We understand the desperate need for information on behalf of the families and those watching around the world. But we have a responsibility to the investigation and the families to only release information that has been corroborated."
> 
> Hours before the Prime Minister's announcement, U.S. officials told CNN the flight made drastic changes in altitude and direction after disappearing from civilian radar. The changes raised questions on who was at the controls of the jetliner when it vanished.
> 
> The more the United States learns about the flight's pattern, "the more difficult to write off" the idea that some type of human intervention was involved, an official familiar with the investigation said.
> 
> *Befuddling mystery*
> 
> CNN has learned that a classified analysis of electronic and satellite data suggests the flight likely crashed either in the Bay of Bengal or elsewhere in the Indian Ocean. The Prime Minister said some those areas have been searched.
> 
> Taken together, the data point toward speculation of a dark scenario in which someone took control of the plane for some unknown purpose, perhaps terrorism.
> 
> The jetliner was flying "a strange path," a U.S. official said on condition of anonymity. The details of the radar readings were first reported by The New York Times on Friday.
> 
> Malaysian military radar showed the plane climbing to 45,000 feet soon after disappearing from civilian radar screens and then dropping to 23,000 feet before climbing again, the official said.
> 
> The question of what happened to the jetliner has turned into one of the biggest mysteries in aviation history, befuddling industry experts and government officials.


----------



## Vinod2070

Hope the passengers and crew are safe and return to their homes as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> Chinese pals ... Just go home ... the Americans would help !!!


China is more closer than America to *Kazakhstan*, Near our home gate it's time to send PLA Army to search MH370. After missing on Gulf of Thailand, the MH370 indeed turn back to West Malaysia, then to Andaman Sea, but fly to North much further than i thought (i thought MH370 to YuNan, now in Kazakhstan close to China XinJiang).


MH370 missing track :





After MH370 continue flying 8 hours from West Malaysia, then it will arrive:






Someone want to 'BORROW' that Boeing 777-200 plane, or 200x hostages (Most r Chinese citizens).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jian-10

that's a lot of heavy military radar it had to evade if it indeed landed if it indeed landed at the Kyrgyzstan and China borders. Failure by Malaysian officials for taking 7 days, hopefully this wasted time does not affect the safety of passengers and crew/


----------



## cnleio

*MH370 Captain：Zaharie Ahmad Shah*


























*MH370 Co-pilot：Fariq Ab Hamid






Last day two pilots in Kuala Lumpur airport:







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Why would someone want to make Chinese cry? Who fly the plane for the extra 5 hours? They think they can bully Chinese, is it?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

cnleio said:


> China is more closer than America to *Kazakhstan*, Near our home gate it's time to send PLA Army to search MH370. After missing on Gulf of Thailand, the MH370 indeed turn back to West Malaysia, then to Andaman Sea, but fly to North much further than i thought (i thought MH370 to YuNan, now in Kazakhstan close to China XinJiang).





US been deploying Poseidon to the location since this morning.

*US deploys P-8A Poseidon to search missing Malaysian jet*
PTI | March 15, 2014, 09.03 am IST







Washington: The US has deployed state-of-the-art P-8A Poseidon aircraft to search for the missing Malaysia Airlines plane in the Bay of Bengal that disappeared mysteriously last week, the Pentagon said.

"The P-8 will be searching the Bay of Bengal. The P-8A Poseidon is a long-range maritime patrol capability. The P-8A will provide more capability while focusing on worldwide responsiveness and interoperability. The nine-person crew will operate state-of-the-art sensors," Pentagon spokesperson, Army Col Steven Warren, said yesterday.

The Pentagon is coordinating the rescue effort with the Indian Navy, which is engaged in the search operation at the request of the Malaysian authorities.

The P-8A arrived at Kadena Air Base, Japan, in December as part of the Defense Department's rebalance to the Asia-Pacific region, he said.

Warren said while USS Kidd, a guided missile destroyer will be searching in the Andaman Sea, and into the Bay of Bengal, the P-8A Poseidon will search a much larger search area -- the southern portion of the Bay of Bengal and the northern portion of the Indian Ocean, he added.

"We're very excited about the P-8A, because it's got tremendously increased capabilities," Warren said. The White House said, the Malaysian Government is in lead of the investigation. So what I can tell you is the Malaysian government is in the lead in this investigation, and US air safety officials are in Kuala Lumpur working closely with the Malaysians on the investigation.

"This is a difficult and unusual situation, and we are working hard, in close collaboration with the Malaysian government, to investigate a number of possible scenarios for what happened to the flight," White House Press Secretary Jay Carney said.

"The US government is tracking the situation closely, and we are in communication across agencies and with international partners to provide any appropriate assistance we can in this investigation.

"We are also continuing to participate actively in the search efforts. We are consulting with our international partners about the appropriate assets to deploy, including to the new search areas to the West," he said.

The US is participating with an array of international partners, in assisting the Malaysian government in their effort to trace the MH370 aircraft that went missing last week with 239 people on board.

Indian Navy starts search for missing Malayasian Airlines flight MH370


----------



## Viet

MarveL said:


> *Vietnam *& China team you can going home now.....


Yes, Vietnam is to announce end of the search in the Vietnam controlled waters and SC Sea. Malaysia has ended the search on their side, as per Malaysia PM on Saturday.






Vietnam to halt search for missing Malaysian plane | Society, The latest news about Society


----------



## cnleio

Viet said:


> Yes, Vietnam is to announce end of the search in the Vietnam controlled waters and SC Sea. Malaysia has ended the search on their side, as per Malaysia PM on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam to halt search for missing Malaysian plane | Society, The latest news about Society


@Viet @BoQ77 Now i read China media,it said the Vietnam government held a important press conference at today 5:00pm, ur government will release a important truth to all world media. If any news from Vietnam side, pls share with us. Thanks.


----------



## Lux de Veritas

@Viet @BoQ77

Everyone in the world are fooled by Malaysia Islamofacist government who apparently tried to cover up and tell everyone the plane went down in SC Sea. China another supporter of Islamofacist, and others play sucker and went in there to dig and found nothing.

Malaysia has long time habor and trained Islamofacist terrorist, and one wonder, what happened this time.

Fortunately, we have uncle USA Sam that PDF PRC hated, who debunk the lies of SOB Malaysia Islamofacist, telling to the whole world that the plane flew to Indian Oceans for 5 hrs.

Malaysia has no choice but to revealed a small part of what she knows, confirming that MH370 indeed flew towards Andaman. I believe Malaysia is still hiding a lot of things, and USA is still holding a lot of information and secret through her satellite and various terrestrial surveillance system.

China now become a clown. Again USA play the courageous cowboy.

Up till now, the above is the true story. The whole world need to wake up that the whole piece of shit Islamofacist Malaysian government is a cancer to the world.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

The MH370's last communicate with satellite was 2014.03.08 8.11am. Inmarsat corp had delivered satellite data to Malaysia. After MH370 missing at 03.08 1:00 ~ 2:00am (Whatever Malaysia Airline said), the plane continue flying hours to West and it's engines still send conventional automatic signal to satellite until 03.08 8.11am


----------



## Juice

Developereo said:


> That is my guess also.
> 
> Sophisticated hijackers who knew how to turn off all communications, including transponders. They forced the plane to fly below radar to some coastal or atoll airstrip. With a getaway craft waiting, they took off, leaving the other passengers and crew (to die).
> 
> Lost American Airfields of the North Pacific |


 Seems you were ahead of the curve.



Developereo said:


> @CENTCOM probably has an exhaustive list of abandoned WW2 airfields in the Pacific and could do a satellite sweep to look for unexplained civilian aircraft on them.


As it turns out, flew west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

I guess it didn't go according to the hijackers' (assuming that there were multiple hijackers) plan. That could be the reason why nobody claimed responsibility so far.


----------



## SQ8

BATMAN said:


> and yet we consider wikileaks as word of god..


Wikileaks are diplomatic cables between embassies, diplomats, operatives and does not post opinion. Know the difference
WikiLeaks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BATMAN

Oscar said:


> Wikileaks are diplomatic cables between embassies, diplomats, operatives and does not post opinion. Know the difference
> WikiLeaks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Tell it to the people, who have build their empires around it and also tell the source of leaks. and also tell how much are these leaks manipulative and directional.


----------



## SQ8

BATMAN said:


> Tell it to the people, who have build their empires around it and also tell the source of leaks. and also tell how much are these leaks manipulative and directional.


If something doesnt agree with your PoV . you will always call it manipulative and directional. that is called perception.. not correctness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

Juice said:


> Seems you were ahead of the curve.
> 
> 
> As it turns out, flew west.



I was thinking that flying over the Pacific, away from civilization, to some remote atoll would make sense if they wanted to avoid detection by radar or people on the ground.

It would make a cool Hollywood movie: one passenger is carrying a load of diamonds. The crooks hijack the plane to an atoll, escape in their getaway boat, and leave the remaining people on the tiny atoll (without cell/satellite phones or airplane power).

I don't know how often the US military checks up on these abandoned WW2 airstrips throughout the Pacific. If the crooks were extra-ruthless, they might force the plane to park inside a hangar, so it couldn't even be seen by satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Oscar said:


> If something doesnt agree with your PoV . you will always call it manipulative and directional. that is called perception.. not correctness.



Some thing!... if you are talking in context of wikileaks than it is indeed some thing... however you are free to believe every bit of it... me not!


----------



## Indischer

Developereo said:


> I was thinking that flying over the Pacific, away from civilization, to some remote atoll would make sense if they wanted to avoid detection by radar or people on the ground.
> 
> It would make a cool Hollywood movie: one passenger is carrying a load of diamonds. The crooks hijack the plane to an atoll, escape in their getaway boat, and leave the remaining people on the tiny atoll (without cell/satellite phones or airplane power).
> 
> I don't know how often the US military checks up on these abandoned WW2 airstrips throughout the Pacific. If the crooks were extra-ruthless, they might force the plane to park inside a hangar, so it couldn't even be seen by satellite.



Safe to say one cannot renovate an airfield long enough to land a Boeing 777 without it coming to the notice of Surveillance Satellites and a few operatives in the field. 

Cool movie plot though.


----------



## Markus

If debris is not found, we will assume aliens took away the plane. OK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Markus said:


> If debris is not found, we will assume aliens took away the plane. OK?


no!! we assume JEWS stole it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

Azizam said:


> no!! we assume JEWS stole it



Jews are earthlings, where can they hide such a big plane.


----------



## Azizam

Markus said:


> Jews are earthlings, where can they hide such a big plane.


JEWS have superpowers. they can cause earthquakes, multiply themselves, control minds etc.

Missing Malaysia Airlines MH370: The Jews are to Blame, Surely?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

Azizam said:


> JEWS have superpowers. they can cause earthquakes, multiply themselves, control minds etc.
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines MH370: The Jews are to Blame, Surely?


No conspiracy theories please.


----------



## janon

Azizam said:


> JEWS have superpowers. they can cause earthquakes, multiply themselves, control minds etc.
> 
> Missing Malaysia Airlines MH370: The Jews are to Blame, Surely?



That bit doesn't require superpowers.


----------



## Azizam

janon said:


> That bit doesn't require superpowers.


I said multiply themselves immediately to send them to Syria as rebels. Saw that comment on PressTV. We are going way off topic. I'll stop from here.


----------



## rott

BoQ77 said:


> Chinese pals ... Just go home ... the Americans would help !!!
> cnleio : which Malaysia govt said so ?


And you're busy shining shoes for the Americans?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

Developereo said:


> It would make a cool Hollywood movie: one passenger is carrying a load of diamonds. The crooks hijack the plane to an atoll, escape in their getaway boat, *and leave the remaining people on the tiny atoll (without cell/satellite phones or airplane power).*



200+ Robinson Crusoes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

cnleio said:


> @Viet @BoQ77 Now i read China media,it said the Vietnam government held a important press conference at today 5:00pm, ur government will release a important truth to all world media. If any news from Vietnam side, pls share with us. Thanks.


Vietnam halts the search as expected.

but something is weird, and it does not fit into the overall picture:
- Taiwan has asked Vietnam to grant them - 4 vessels and 1 plane - access to Vietnam waters and search for the missing plane. We have already granted access for two from China, two from Singapore, and one from Japan; and a cruiser of the US.
- Vietnam has agreed to help Malaysia in the search for the plane in Malaysia waters.

by the way, this morning a patrol plane of Vietnam discovered a yellow streak at 8.13N – 104.34E. This info has passed to local authority. pending on outcome.


----------



## cyphercide

Developereo said:


> It would make a cool Hollywood movie: one passenger is carrying a load of diamonds. The crooks hijack the plane to an atoll, escape in their getaway boat, and leave the remaining people on the tiny atoll (without cell/satellite phones or airplane power).
> 
> I don't know how often the US military checks up on these abandoned WW2 airstrips throughout the Pacific. If the crooks were extra-ruthless, they might force the plane to park inside a hangar, so it couldn't even be seen by satellite.



If you replace the heist in your plot with a jailbreak, it quintessentially ends up as the script for "Con Air"!!!


----------



## baqai

This was BOUND to happen lol

Boeing 777-300

so who is up to buy a 777?


----------



## Srinivas

baqai said:


> This was BOUND to happen lol
> 
> Boeing 777-300
> 
> so who is up to buy a 777?



These days planes/fighter jets are ending up on ebay !!!


----------



## sarthak

They are all idiots. They should send UP (Uttar Pradesh) Police in search of the missing plane. They tracked down Azam Khan's missing Buffalos in less than 2 days. Here

Buffalo soldiers: UP cops, sniffer dogs finally find Azam Khan's cattle | Firstpost


----------



## Developereo

Indischer said:


> Safe to say one cannot renovate an airfield long enough to land a Boeing 777 without it coming to the notice of Surveillance Satellites and a few operatives in the field.



The airstrip doesn't need to be tiptop; just good enough for one single emergency landing by a 777.



Al Bhatti said:


> 200+ Robinson Crusoes



Not even. These atolls are tiny - with barely enough room for the airstrip and nothing else. There would be no chance for survival.



cyphercide said:


> If you replace the heist in your plot with a jailbreak, it quintessentially ends up as the script for "Con Air"!!!



Not really. The only similarity is that an airplane is hijacked. Everything else is different: 

diamond heist, 200+ civilians, remote Pacific atoll, sophisticated crooks who know how to turn off communications and fly below radar, whole world looking in the wrong place, getaway boat, etc.

PS. I had forgotten about the transponder switch in ConAir. That's a similar concept, yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

In Zaharie Ahmad Shah's house (MH370 Captain), fly everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

There is still debate going on in NA on whether to allow that or not. 



Al Bhatti said:


> *Mobile phones on Emirates*
> 
> Use your mobile phone on select Emirates flights, just as you would do on the ground*. Available on over 300 flights a day including a growing number of A380 flights. Select A380s and Boeing B777s also feature GPRS/EDGE services.
> 
> *OnAir - Wi-Fi in the sky*
> Surf the web, chat, tweet, check your email and more by connecting to OnAir Wi-Fi. OnAir is available on the majority of our A380 flights and a select number of Boeing B777 flights** – price plans for Wi-Fi start from just USD 2.75 for smartphones and USD 7.50 for tablets and laptops.
> 
> *Up to the minute information*
> Follow the progress of your flight on our moving map channel, Airshow; or enjoy a bird’s eye view from one of the external cameras. Read up on Dubai, Emirates, or Emirates Skywards, or see live BBC text news headlines, refreshed regularly during the flight. You won’t have to miss a thing while you’re in the air.
> 
> Staying Connected | The Emirates Experience | Emirates United Kingdom


----------



## IndoUS

India puts on hold search for missing plane -officials| Reuters

(Reuters) - *India on Sunday put on hold its search for missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370, at the request of the government in Kuala Lumpur, which wants to reassess the week-old hunt for the Boeing 777 that is suspected of being deliberately flown off course.*

India had been combing two areas, one around the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, and a second, further west, in the Bay of Bengal. Both operations have been suspended, but may yet resume, defence officials said.

"It's more of a pause," said Commander Babu, a spokesman for the country's Eastern Naval Command.

"The Malaysian authorities are reassessing the situation. They will figure whether they need to shift the area of search."

The fate of the flight, with 239 passengers and crew aboard, has been shrouded in mystery since it vanished off Malaysia's east coast less than an hour into a March 8 flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing.

Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said on Saturday the plane appeared to have been deliberately steered off course after someone on board shut down its communications systems.

A review of search operations involving more than a dozen countries will be held in Kuala Lumpur on Sunday, Indian officials said.

"The search operation is not over, we are on standby and are awaiting instructions from the Malaysians," said a senior military official in Port Blair, capital of the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, an archipelago west of the Malay Peninsula.


----------



## manlion

Strobe Talbott tweets on Indian city being the target of hijack

Strobe Talbott, president of the Brookings Institution and chairman of the US State Department's foreign affairs policy board, has tweeted this about the missing Malaysian Airlines' jetliner, MH370:


----------



## shivansps

This island is the only place i can find on google earth that is just over the 2nd possible arc of the last sattellite ping, any idea what its name is?





EDIT: Got it, its the Christmas island, and the airport is operated by a contractor mmm...


----------



## cirr

China decide to send 4 more ships for the search and rescue operation：

MSA 21





MSA 01





Donghai Rescue 101





JuLi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fiji

i suspect the aliens now


----------



## shivansps

Christmas island seems to me the only possible place where it can be right now, if it landed.


----------



## dray

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia: * A Malaysian investigation into the missing flight 370 has concluded that one or more people with flying experience switched off communications devices and deliberately steered the airliner off-course, a Malaysian government official involved in the investigation said Saturday.

The official called the disappearance a hijacking, though he said no motive has been established and no demands have been made known. It's not yet clear where the plane ended up, said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to brief the media.

The official said a deliberate takeover of the plane was no longer a theory. "It is conclusive," he said, indicating that investigators were ruling out mechanical failure or pilot error in the disappearance.

He said evidence that led to the conclusion were signs that the plane's communications were switched off deliberately, data about the flight path and indications the plane was steered in a way to avoid detection by radar.

The Boeing 777's communication with the ground was severed just under one hour into a Malaysia Airlines flight March 8 from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing. Malaysian officials previously have said radar data suggest it may have turned back toward and crossed over the Malaysian peninsula after setting out on a northeastern path toward the Chinese capital. (Radar suggests jet shifted path more than once)

Earlier, an American official told The Associated Press that investigators are examining the possibility of "human intervention" in the plane's disappearance, adding it may have been "an act of piracy." (Piracy theory gains more credence)

While other theories are still being examined, the U.S. official said key evidence suggesting human intervention is that contact with the Boeing 777's transponder stopped about a dozen minutes before a messaging system on the jet quit. Such a gap would be unlikely in the case of an in-flight catastrophe.

The Malaysian official said only a skilled aviator could navigate the plane the way it was flown after its last confirmed location over the South China Sea. The official said it had been established with a "more than 50 percent" degree of certainty that military radar had picked up the missing plane after it dropped off civilian radar. (Military data suggests 'skilled' flyer turned Malaysia Airlines jet)

Why anyone would want to do this is unclear. Malaysian authorities and others will be urgently investigating the backgrounds of the two pilots and 10 crew members, as well the 227 passengers on board.

Some experts have said that pilot suicide may be the most likely explanation for the disappearance, as was suspected in a SilkAir crash during a flight from Singapore to Jakarta in 1997 and an EgyptAir flight in 1999.

A massive international search effort began initially in the South China Sea where the plane's transponders stopped transmitting. It has since been expanded onto the other side of the Malay peninsula up into the Andaman Sea and into the Indian Ocean.

Scores of aircraft and ships from 12 countries are involved in the search.

The plane had enough fuel to fly for at least five hours after its last known location, meaning a vast swath of South and Southeast Asia would be within its reach. Investigators are analyzing radar and satellite data from around the region to try and pinpoint its final location, something that will be vital to hopes of finding the plane, and answering the mystery of what happened to it. (What could have happened to Malaysia Airlines flight MH370?)

The USS Kidd arrived in the Strait of Malacca late Friday afternoon and will be searching in the Andaman Sea, and into the Bay of Bengal. It uses a using a "creeping-line" search method of following a pattern of equally spaced parallel lines in an effort to completely cover the area.

A P-8A Poseidon, the most advanced long range anti-submarine and anti-surface warfare aircraft in the world, will arrive Saturday and be sweeping the southern portion of the Bay of Bengal and the northern portion of the Indian Ocean. It has a nine-member crew and has advanced surveillance and reconnaissance capabilities, the department of defense said in a statement. (Indian search finds no trace of missing Malaysia Airlines plane)

Another U.S. official, who also spoke on condition of anonymity, said investigators looking for the plane have run out of clues except for a type of satellite data that has never been used before to find a missing plane, and is very inexact.

The data consists of attempts by an Inmarsat satellite to identify a broad area where the plane might be in case a messaging system aboard the plane should need to connect with the satellite, said the official. The official compared the location attempts, called a "handshake," to someone driving around with their cellphone not in use. As the phone from passes from the range of one cellphone tower to another, the towers note that the phone is in range in case messages need to be sent.

In the case of the Malaysian plane, there were successful attempts by the satellite to roughly locate the Boeing 777 about once an hour over four to five hours, the official said. "This is all brand new to us," the official said. "We've never had to use satellite handshaking as the best possible source of information."

The handshake does not transmit any data on the plane's altitude, airspeed or other information that might help in locating it, the official said. Instead, searchers are trying to use the handshakes to triangulate the general area of where the plane last was known to have been at the last satellite check, the official said.

"It is telling us the airplane was continuing to operate," the official said, plus enough information on location so that the satellite will know how many degrees to turn to adjust its antenna to pick up any messages from the plane.

The official confirmed prior reports that following the loss of contact with the plane's transponder, the plane turned west. A transponder emits signals that are picked up by radar providing a unique identifier for each plane along with altitude. Malaysian military radar continued to pick up the plane as a whole "paintskin" - a radar blip that has no unique identifier - until it traveled beyond the reach of radar, which is about 320 kilometers (200 miles) offshore, the official said.

The New York Times, quoting American officials and others familiar with the investigation, said radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appear to show the airliner climbing to 45,000 feet (about 13,700 meters), higher than a Boeing 777's approved limit, soon after it disappeared from civilian radar, and making a sharp turn to the west. The radar track then shows the plane descending unevenly to an altitude of 23,000 feet (7,000 meters), below normal cruising levels, before rising again and flying northwest over the Strait of Malacca toward the Indian Ocean, the Times reported.

Malaysia Airlines flight hijacked, conclude investigators: official | NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Towards the Indian ocean ????


----------



## MooshMoosh

> The communication systems of missing flight MH370were deliberately disabled, Malaysia’s prime minister Najib Razak has confirmed.
> 
> Razak said radar and satellite data showed the plane then changed course.
> 
> ‘‘We can say with a high degree of certainty that the aircrafts communications addressing and reporting system or ACARS, was disabled.
> 
> These movements are consistent with deliberate action by someone on the plane,’‘ Razak said.
> 
> Razak also said new evidence placed the aircraft in one of two corridors: North from Northern Thailand to Kazakhstan, or south from Indonesia to the southern Indian ocean.
> 
> The latest clues to MH370’s whereabouts come as the search for the missing aircraft enters its second week.
> 
> Earlier, one Malaysian government official was quoted as saying investigators believed the plane had been hijacked by one of the pilots or someone with flying experience.



Missing flight MH370’s communication systems disabled, Malaysia’s PM says | euronews, world news



What I don't understand is when it lands, it can be tracked through air, satelite and other electronic support unless if the region is heavily mountainious. It does makes sense if it fell on the middle of the sea (Gulf of Thailand) that we would be unable to track them down using electronic device. I just don't get it, this isn't the 20th century...


----------



## amidamaru

it most definitely is not on christmas island lol australia would definitely of picked that up and reported it... we got enough immigrants at christmas island already

one of the pilots has hijacked this plane, acars was turned off before the last audio message from pilots and a few mins later the transponder. it then went back over malaysia and zig zagged up northwest. 

either things didnt go to plan, or it is somewhere in central asia/mid east.. chance it could be somewhere in indonesia too.

i would note also, that i have heard indonesia refuse to show their radar records and the capital is right smack bang on the flight line provided by satellite pings..

whatever has happened to this plane and the people on it is still a mystery, will we ever find out?

the hijack itself was extremely well planned and sophisticated... and of course they needed somewhere to land, so a country somewhere is aware and/or is involved in some way

some have said pakistan, but i doubt pakistan would piss off its greatest ally - china... some have said the urghers in neighboring countries, including in china it.. urgher territory is along the flight path also...

by now if it did land, the passengers have been disposed of. the plane has been repainted and rewired with new flight codes etc.. they would still be working on how to prevent the plane pinging the satellite still....


----------



## Marshmallow

where the heck that plane has gone? its been a week now...


----------



## Koovie

*Has anyone else checked out the pilots Youtube channel? *


Seems to be a pretty nice guy


----------



## cyphercide

Developereo said:


> Not really. The only similarity is that an airplane is hijacked. Everything else is different:
> 
> diamond heist, 200+ civilians, remote Pacific atoll, sophisticated crooks who know how to turn off communications and fly below radar, whole world looking in the wrong place, getaway boat, etc.
> 
> PS. I had forgotten about the transponder switch in ConAir. That's a similar concept, yes.




Well, I did specify it as being "quintessentially the same" and not a verbatim plotline of Con Air, didn't I? 

That said, one can draw a few parallels between Con Air and your concept:

200+ civilians: While nowhere near the limit you prescribe, there happen to be a couple of innocent people on board, including the protagonist who chooses to stay in order to rescue them.

Remote Pacific atoll: As I understand your idea, the motivation behind landing there is an abandoned airstrip which doesn't show up on conventional maps. This is more or less the same reasoning in Con Air where they land in some deserted military airfield.

Sophisticated crooks /whole world looking in the wrong place: Covered by the transponder switch that leads the Feds on a wild goose chase.

Getaway boat: There happens to be a small getaway jet that eventually gets totaled. I recall Diamond dog explaining how they were all heading to a non-extradition country with sandy beaches and naked freaks.

P.S. While I'm sure you do realize it, the above observations are made in jest. My memory of the movie is hazy at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Star Wars said:


> Towards the Indian ocean ????



*Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 traced seven hours after it went missing as hijacking becomes more likely *

South China Sea search stopped with new focus
Investigators conclude people with flying experience hijacked plane
No motive, no demands, and still no sight of plane
Official: Hijacking no longer a theory — ‘it is conclusive’
*Malaysian PM says lost plane's movements indicate a deliberate act 1:54*





Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak says the movements of a missing plane were consistent with a deliberate act by someone who turned the jet back across Malaysia and onwards to the west. Sarah Toms reports.


*AN EXCRUCIATING week after the mysterious flight MH370 went missing, Malaysia’s Prime Minister has confirmed “deliberate actions” are behind its disappearance. *

Prime Minister Najib Razak has also revealed that the last communication with the Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777 — which was carrying 239 passengers — was at 8.11am last Saturday, seven hours later than originally thought.

Authorities are now searching in two separate corridors, including one in the Indian Ocean off the Western Australian coast.






Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370, with 239 passengers and crew on board, vanished on March 8 over waters between Malaysia and southern Vietnam. The night was clear and no distress signal was received.

Mr Razak said he had been briefed yesterday morning on new information that “shed further light on what happened to MH370”.

*MOST LIKELY EXPLANATION: Pilot suicide claim aviation experts *

*MISSING MAN’S WIFE: I run into yard screaming *

“Based on new satellite communication we can see, with a high degree of certainty, that the aircraft communications addressing reporting systems for data was disabled just before the aircraft reached the east coast of the peninsular of Malaysia,” he said last night.

“Shortly afterwards, near the border between Malaysia and Vietnamese air traffic control, the aircraft’s transponder was switched off.

“From this point onwards the Royal Malaysian Air Force’s primary radar data showed that an aircraft, which was believed but not confirmed to be MH370, did indeed turn back.”

The passenger jet then flew in a westerly direction back over Malaysia peninsular before turning north west.

“Up until the point at which it left military primary radar coverage these movements are consistent with deliberate actions by someone on the plane,” Mr Razak said.

“Based on raw satellite data, which was obtained by the satellite data service provider, we can confirm that the aircraft shown in the primary radar data was flight MH370.

“According to the new data the last confirmed communication between the plane and a satellite was at 8.11am Malaysian time on Saturday March 8.”


It is not yet known how much further the aircraft travelled after that last point of contact.

Mr Razak said it the plane’s precise location remained unclear but had been narrowed down to two areas — a northern corridor stretching approximately from border of Kazakhstan and Turkestan into northern Thailand and a southern corridor stretching approximately from Indonesia to the southern Indian Ocean.

The search and rescue operation will now shift from the South China Sea to these two areas as the search for MH370 enters a new phase.

In light of this incredible new information, authorities are continuing to investigate the crew and passengers on board.

There were reports late yesterday police had gone again to the home of the pilot Zaharie Ahmad Shah. Shah lived in a gated community in the town of Shah Alam, outside of Kuala Lumpur.

“Despite media reports that the plane was hijacked I wish to be very clear we are still investigating all possibilities as to what caused MH370 to deviate from its original flight path,” Mr Razak said.

“This new satellite information has serious impacts on the nature and scope of the operation.”





Still searching for any sign of the plane ... A Royal Malaysian Air Force Navigator with his team members on-board a Malaysian Air Force aircraft over the Strait of Malacca. _Source:_ AFP

The Malaysian PM’s comments did little to ease the nerves of Chinese relatives of the passengers. The flight’s 153 Chinese passengers comprised nearly two-thirds of the 239 on board and some of their relatives, after watching Mr Razak’s televised address, accused the Malaysian’s of foul play.

“I feel (Malaysia Airlines) had a role to play in this incident,” Wen Wancheng, from east China’s Shandong province whose son is among the missing passengers, told reporters.

He expressed scepticism at the latest update regarding the time of the plane’s final communication, calling its disappearance “a conspiracy ... from the beginning”.

China’s foreign ministry, meanwhile, continued to press Malaysia for more details, with spokesman Qin Gang calling in a statement for “thorough and exact information”.

The official Xinhua news agency, which earlier this week emphasised China’s “right of access to the latest information” from Malaysian authorities, ratcheted up its criticism in a Saturday night commentary suggesting either a “dereliction of duty or reluctance to share information” was to blame.

The Chinese reaction comes after an unnamed Malaysian government official yesterday said there was “conclusive” evidence that the flight had been hijacked and forced to fly offcourse under the cloak of communication darkness.

A source said investigators have concluded that one or more people with significant flying experience hijacked flight MH370, switched off communication devices and steered it offcourse.

The official said that hijacking was no longer a theory. “It is conclusive,’’ he said.

The official, who spoke to Associated Press on condition of anonymity because he was not authorised to brief the media, said no motive had been established and no demands had been made, and it remained unclear where the plane had been taken. But signs that the plane’s communications were switched off deliberately, data about the flight path and indications the plane was steered in a way to avoid detection by radar had led to the conclusion, he said.

Malaysian officials had previously said radar data suggested it may have turned back toward and crossed over the Malaysian peninsula after setting out on a north eastern path toward the Chinese capital.

Earlier, an American official told The Associated Press that investigators were examining the possibility of “human intervention’’ in the plane’s disappearance, adding it may have been “an act of piracy”.





An Indonesian student writes a message expressing prayers and well-wishes for passengers on-board missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 in Medan, North Sumatra. _Source:_ AFP

Piracy and pilot suicide were among other scenarios being studied as investigators grew increasingly certain the missing plane had changed course and headed west after its last radio contact with air traffic controllers.

Malaysia has faced accusations it isn’t sharing all its information or suspicions about the plane’s final movements. It insists it is being open, and says it would be irresponsible to narrow the focus of the search until there is undeniable evidence of the plane’s flight path.

A massive international search effort had focused in its early days on the South China Sea, where the plane’s transponders stopped transmitting. It had since been expanded onto the other side of the Malaysian peninsula up into the Andaman Sea and into the Indian Ocean.

A US destroyer and surveillance plane joined the expanded search operations on Saturday.

Close to 60 ships and 50 aircraft from 13 countries have been deployed across the entire search zone since MH370 went missing.

Meanwhile an extraordinary claim has suggested the jetliner may have flown off the west coast of Australia.

Regarding the Australian connection, a source cited by Bloomberg news agency, said the last satellite transmission from the airliner has been traced to the Indian Ocean off Australia, somewhere to the west of Perth.

The Australian Maritime Safety Authority (AMSA) said it had no reliable information to indicate MH370 may have approached Australia.

A spokesman said: “AMSA has not received reliable information indicating that Malaysian Airlines’ flight MH370 may have approached Australia or entered the Australian search and rescue region.

“The Bloomberg report will be passed to coordinating authorities for their assessment in the context of all of the other information they have available to them,” he said.

If the search does move to Australian waters, it will be coordinated by AMSA.



Two RAAF AP-3C Orion aircraft continue to support the Malaysian coordinated search mission for Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370, a Defence spokesman said.

The aircraft are operating from Royal Malaysian Air Force Base Butterworth, near Penang.

The current Australian area of operations is to the West of Malaysia.

The Australian Defence Force remains closely engaged with the Malaysian authorities coordinating the search mission, said the spokesman.

As part of this international effort, any information relating to flight MH370 is passed to Malaysian authorities who are responsible for providing updated public information on efforts to locate MH370.

The Boeing 777’s communication with the ground was severed under one hour into its flight on March 8 from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing. Malaysian officials have said radar data suggest it may have turned back and crossed back over the Malaysian peninsula westward, after setting out toward the Chinese capital.

The Malaysian official said only a skilled aviator could navigate the plane the way it was flown after its last confirmed location over the South China Sea, and that it appeared to have been steered to avoid radar detection. The official said it had been established with a “more than 50 per cent’’ degree of certainty that military radar had picked up the missing plane after it dropped off civilian radar.

The New York Times reported that radar signals recorded by the Malaysian military appear to show the plane ascending to 45,000 feet and making a sharp turn to the right not long after it disappeared from civilian radar.





Stolen passport ... Luigi Maraldi of Italy passport was used by a passenger on board the missing Malaysia Airlines plane. _Source:_ AP


Forty-five thousand feet is above the approved altitude limit for a Boeing 777-200.

The information comes from “a preliminary assessment by a person familiar with the data”, the paper said.

*HOW COULD MALAYSIA AIRLINES’ FLIGHT MH370 BE STOLEN? *

The same data suggests the plane descended to 23,000 feet as it approached the Malaysian island of Penang, but then re-ascended and flew northwest over the Straits of Malacca.

CNN is reporting that authorities think the plane may have gone in one of two directions after it passed through the Straits of Malacca: either northwest, towards the Bay of Bengal and the coast of India, or southwest, out into the expanse of the Indian Ocean.

*FIVE THINGS ABOUT INDIA’S ANDAMAN ISLANDS *

The reports are the strongest suggestion yet that the plane was being piloted after the last known contact was made with air traffic control, at 1.07am, when the plane was flying over the Gulf of Thailand.

The Wall Street Journal earlier today quoted aviation industry experts who said it was looking like the plane was the victim of sabotage, based partly on two of the disabling of the plane’s internal systems.

The paper quoted Richard Healing, a former member of the US National Transportation Safety Board, who said: “Increasingly, it seems to be heading into the criminal arena”.

“The emphasis is on determining if a hijacker or crew member diverted the plane,” he said.


The Star Malaysia reported that security checks are being made by intelligence agencies into the profiles of the crew and the passengers.

Indian navy ships supported by surveillance planes and helicopters scoured Andaman Sea islands for a third day today without any success in finding evidence of the missing jet, an official said.

V.S.R. Murthy, a top Indian coast guard official, said the search has been expanded farther west into the Bay of Bengal.

Nearly a dozen ships, patrol vessels, surveillance aircraft and helicopters have been deployed but ”we have got nothing so far,’’ Murthy said.

Bangladesh also joined the search effort in the Bay of Bengal with two patrol aircraft and two frigates, said Mahbubul Haque Shakil, an aide of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

Seeing no headway, Malaysian authorities suggested yesterday a new search area of 9,000 square kilometres to India along the Chennai coast in the Bay of Bengal, India’s Defense Ministry said in a statement.

Yesterday, India used heat sensors on flights over hundreds of uninhabited Andaman Sea islands that stretch south of Myanmar, covering an area 720 kilometres long and 52 kilometres wide. Only 37 of 572 are inhabited, with the rest covered in dense forests.

The island chain has four airstrips, but only the main airport in Port Blair can handle a large commercial jet.

READ MORE: WHO’S IN CHARGE? CONFUSION REIGNS

READ MORE: HOW DID MH370 VANISH? THE THEORIES

READ MORE: ‘I saw MH370 burst into flames'





Search area ... clouds hang over the North Sentinel Island, in India's south-eastern Andaman and Nicobar Islands. Picture: Gautam Singh _Source:_ AP

Acting Transport Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Tun Hussein said Malaysia was sharing information with foreign agencies and confirmed that agents were examine the activities and backgrounds of the pilots and crew. further checks are also being made on all passengers.

“I cannot confirm that there was no hijacking,” he said overnight.

It has been suggested the plane may have continued to fly on for around four hours after it lost contact with ground control.

A P-8 Poseidon aircraft and a guided missile destroyer, the USS Kidd, were due to aid the international hunt for the jet as the search effort extended further west, Pentagon spokesman Colonel Steven Warren said overnight.

The Kidd was preparing to search the Andaman Sea and the Bay of Bengal, he said.

“The P-8 will be searching a much larger search area ... the southern portion of the Bay of Bengal and the northern portion of the Indian Ocean”.

The Boeing 777 vanished off radar early last Saturday over the South China Sea.

Its fate has vexed investigators and Malaysia authorities have dramatically expanded the scope of the search.





Eighth day of searching ... crew members look out the windows from a Malaysian Air Force CN235 aircraft during the search. Picture: Mohd Rasfan _Source:_ AFP

The hunt initially focused on the South China Sea east of Malaysia — along the jet’s intended route.

But Malaysia’s government is now looking at a vast area, with 13 countries involved.

A team from the UK was also due to arrive in Kuala Lumpur last night to help the investigation which today enters its eighth day.

The team is also investigating four or five possibilities for how the transponders on the Malaysian Airlines 777-200 came to be turned off, including intentionally or under duress.

Malaysia’s Defence Minister, Hishammuddin Hussein, said last night that the search zone continues to be in two areas — the South China Sea and the Andaman Sea — because authorities are still no clearer on where the plane disappeared.

A Reuters report, which cited Malaysian military radar data, claimed overnight that a plane believed to be MH370 was “deliberately flown” towards India’s Andaman Islands, a chain of isles between the Andaman Sea and the Bay of Bengal.

IN PICTURES: MALAYSIA AIRLINES FLIGHT MH370 VANISHES

Mr Hussein said that it was still not certain that an aircraft tracked on military radar near Penang, in the Malacca Strait, and heading upwards to the Andaman Sea, was actually MH370.

He said that the team was currently working with US experts and gleaning data from US satellites as well as sharing sensitive data which would not normally be shared among countries.

UIGHUR SEPARATISTS’ LOST PLANE LINK

THE MISSING OF FLIGHT MH370

US OFFICIAL: MH370 ‘AT BOTTOM OF INDIAN OCEAN’

READ MORE: IS MALAYSIA AIRLINES TELLING THE TRUTH?

READ MORE: FINAL WORDS FROM THE COCKPIT





Hunting ... Royal Malaysian Navy ship KD Selangor helps search for the missing flight. There are now 57 ships and 48 aircraft from 13 countries looking for MH370. Picture: AFP _Source:_ AFP

“It could have been intentional. It could be done under duress. It could be done because of an explosion. So that’s why I don’t want to get into the realm of speculation,” Mr Hussein said.

Mr Hussein also denied police had been to the pilot’s home or conducted any search but said this aspect of the investigation was being handled by a police taskforce.





Hope ... Malaysian Muslims offer Friday prayers during a special prayer session for passengers of the missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 plane at the Kuala Lumpur International Airport mosque. Picture: AFP _Source:_ AFP

Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 traced seven hours after it went missing as hijacking becomes more likely | News.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Marshmallow said:


> where the heck that plane has gone? its been a week now...


Shortly after detecting that flight MH370 disappeared from radar screens, when it was about to enter the Vietnamese FIR (Flight Information Region) on Saturday, Vietnam (Ho Chi Minh City Area Control Center) reported the issue to FIR Malaysia.

Vietnam primary radar system was activated to search for the plane. Malaysia Airlines officials were notified but we never received a response.

Malaysia knows more than it reveals. China should put more pressure on Malaysia. They hide something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Viet said:


> Shortly after detecting that flight MH370 disappeared from radar screens, when it was about to enter the Vietnamese FIR (Flight Information Region) on Saturday, Vietnam (Ho Chi Minh City Area Control Center) reported the issue to FIR Malaysia.
> 
> Vietnam primary radar system was activated to search for the plane. Malaysia Airlines officials were notified but we never received a response.
> 
> *Malaysia knows more than it reveals. China should put more pressure on Malaysia. They hide something*.


what could be the reason if they are hiding? and why would they hide? when its only questioning their capability?


----------



## ViXuyen

I would not be surprised one bit that MH370 is in a hangar or runway somewhere in Malaysia at this moment while the Malaysian is quitely trying to negotiate for the release of the hostages. The head pilot is a staunch supporter of a politician who is in jail or on trial at the moment. Let the politician go free and you get your plane back; that's a plausible scenario that I see right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

This news has been spreading on social media like anything i dont know how much of it is true (if any)

Pakistan Cyber Force: Russia: Malaysian Flight 370 Hijacked by US Navy to protect "Suspicious Cargo"


----------



## shivansps

amidamaru said:


> it most definitely is not on christmas island lol australia would definitely of picked that up and reported it... we got enough immigrants at christmas island already



Well them the only other explanation is that they maded to the amsterdam island that is also under the corridor, not sure if they have enoght fuel to get there and even if so landing whould have been awfull since there is not a runway.

This is very confusing.


----------



## jkroo

I have 3 points after read update news every day.
1. The MH730 may not land an island except the island is totally isolated from outerside world which seems impossible. A week past and we still don‘t find it. I think the plane maybe crashed in Indian ocean though I dont want this happen.
2. Malaysia Airline have many dismanagement problems and Malaysia government is not transparent maybe still hide some critical information.
3. I find that there is no much more America's rescue resources added. I feel that it doesn't match thier the return to Asia pacific strategy.


----------



## cnleio

Malaysia Airline: WHEREVER YOU GO, NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Pathetic case of technology dumbness.

Incident proves that no matter we develop, nature shows our place again and again.


----------



## MarveL

cnleio said:


> Malaysia Airline: WHEREVER YOU GO, NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW



It’s fake.






As noted in the real ad, the plane is not a Boeing 777, but an Airbus A380. The real ad copy stated, “Our new A380: A journey of epic proportions. The pride of our nation."

See the rest of of the add gallery here: MAS A380 Launch on Behance


----------



## RPK

MISSING MH370: Debris found at Straits of Malacca - Latest - New Straits Times

may be or may be not


----------



## Mujraparty

RPK said:


> MISSING MH370: Debris found at Straits of Malacca - Latest - New Straits Times
> 
> may be or may be not


----------



## RPK

MH370 could have flown 'as low as 5,000ft to avoid radar' | World news | theguardian.com

The missing Malaysia Airlines plane could have flown as low as 5,000ft (1,500 metres) after diverting from its course, allowing it to avoid detection by radar, according to Malaysian media reports.

Investigators are working to narrow down the last possible observation of flight MH370 after analysis of satellite information revealed it was in one of two vast corridors: a northern area stretching from the border of Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan to northern Thailand; and a southern range stretching from Indonesia to the southern Indian Ocean. Twenty-five countries are now involved in the search for the plane, which officials believe was diverted from its route to Beijing deliberately not long after it took off from Kuala Lumpur just after midnight on 8 March.

Malaysia's New Straits Times reported that investigators were considering the possibility that the Boeing 777 dropped to 5,000ft or potentially even lower to avoid detection.

*No hazardous cargo, just tonnes of mangosteens on flight MH370, says airline CEO - The Malaysian Insider*


Malaysia Airlines (MAS) flight MH370 was transporting 3-4 tonnes of mangosteens to China, said the airline's group chief executive officer Ahmad Jauhari Yahya today.


----------



## RPK

*Last words from MH370 believed from co-pilot | Free Malaysia Today*


KUALA LUMPUR: The last words spoken from the cockpit of the Malaysian passenger jet that went missing 10 days ago were believed to have been spoken by the co-pilot, First Officer Fariq Abdul Hamid, 27, the airline’s top executive said Monday.

“Initial investigations indicate it was the co-pilot who basically spoke,” Malaysia Airlines CEO Ahmad Jauhari Yahya (_photo_) told a news briefing.

The last message from the cockpit — “All right, good night” — came after one of the plane’s crucial signalling systems had been manually disable.


----------



## Devil Soul

17 March 2014 Last updated at 11:38 GMT
*Missing Malaysia plane: Search begins in two air corridors*
Searches have started in two vast air corridors for missing flight MH370, Malaysia's transport minister has said.

Malaysia says the plane was intentionally diverted and could have flown on either a northern or southern arc from its last known position.

Twenty-six countries have now been asked to help find the jet, which disappeared over a week ago with 239 people on board.

The airline believes the co-pilot spoke the final words to ground controllers.

Malaysia Airlines chief executive Ahmad Jauhari Yahya also said it is not clear whether the last words from the cockpit - "All right, good night" - came before or after one of the plane's tracking devices was switched off.

Officials previously said they did not know who said those words, but the airline says it now believes it was co-pilot Fariq Abdul Hamid.









*Meanwhile, investigators are looking at a northern arc stretching from the border of Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan to northern Thailand, and a southern arc from Indonesia to the Indian Ocean.*

"Today, I can confirm that search and rescue operations in the northern and southern corridors have already begun," the Malaysian Transport Minister, Hishammuddin Hussein, told a press conference on Monday.

Australia is taking charge of the southern area search for the missing Malaysian plane.

"Over the past two days, we have been recalibrating the search for MH370," said Mr Hussein.

"It remains a significant diplomatic, technical and logistical challenge. Malaysia is encouraged by the progress made during such a short period of time."




CCTV images show the pilot and co-pilot going through security checks at Kuala Lumpur airport



Countries including Australia, China, Indonesia and Kazakhstan have started searching the two corridors



Passers-by read cards dedicated to passengers and crew of the missing plane in Kuala Lumpur
Police have searched the homes of Captain Zaharie Shah and co-pilot Fariq Abdul Hamid. A flight simulator taken from the captain's home was being reassembled and examined at police headquarters, officials said.

Investigators are also looking at passengers, engineers and other ground staff who may have had contact with the aircraft before take-off.

The plane left Kuala Lumpur for Beijing at 00:40 local time (16:40 GMT) on 8 March.

It disappeared off air traffic controllers' screens at about 01:20, when it was over the South China Sea.

The Malaysian transport minister responded to speculation that the Malaysian authorities had withheld information, saying they had been open throughout the investigation.

"For the families, I understand that every day prolongs the anguish," he said. "I understand because Malaysia, too, is missing its sons and daughters.

"Our priority has always been to find the aircraft. We would not withhold any information that could help. But we also have a responsibility not to release information until it has been verified by the international investigations team."

*Countries including Australia, China, Indonesia and Kazakhstan have started searching the two air corridors.*

Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott told parliament on Monday that he agreed to take the lead scouring the southern Indian Ocean for the "ill-fated aircraft",

Meanwhile three French officials involved in the search for Air France flight 447 from Rio de Janeiro to Paris, which crashed in 2009, have also arrived in Malaysia to offer their expertise.


----------



## Koovie

*Check out the Youtube channel of the pilot 
Zaharie Shah*,* unsurprisingly his video views went up pretty high since last week*

zaharie shah - YouTube


----------



## AUz

If the plane had crashed, we would have known by now. The "black box" of the plane would start sending signaling once it hits the sea bottom.


----------



## indiatester

The plane has been missing for almost 9 days now. If people have not received any ransom demands or such, I think the only logical conclusion is that it has crashed (either deliberately or out of malfunction). Conspiracy theories be damned.


----------



## bolo

I'm surprised they still make passenger planes with the ability for pilots to shut off radar communications

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

The world is taking assessments on the military defence and surveillance capabilties and functions of the Asian countries which participate in the search at the same time

In addition, Malaysia has reasons to delay reporting and to keep some information in their sleeves
Malaysian airline is on the brink of bankruptcy
This incident is like rubbing salt on the airline's wounds
And looking into the future, if the case is really caused by the suicidal / hijacking attempts of the suspected pilots, who is going to fly the airline?
It will probably start a new anti-terrorism checking system on world wide pilots


----------



## cnleio

Just read... Russian said Biochemical weapons on MH370 flying to BeiJing, both America and China know MH370 in Diego Garcia.

　　Russia “Puzzled” Over Malaysia Airlines “Capture” By US Navy
　　美国海军“俘获”马来西亚航班，俄罗斯“很困惑”

　　Posted by EU Times on Mar 14th, 2014
　　载于欧盟时报，2014.3.14

　　A new report circulating in the Kremlin today prepared by the Main Intelligence Directorate of the General Staff of the Armed Forces (GRU) states that Aerospace Defence Forces (VKO) experts remain “puzzled” as to why the United States Navy “captured and then diverted” a Malaysia Airlines civilian aircraft from its intended flight-path to their vast and highly-secretive Indian Ocean base located on the Diego Garcia atoll.

　　今日在克里姆林宫流传一份新报告，该报告由武装力量总参谋部(GRU)的情报部门完成。报告说，防空军（VKO）专家仍然“困惑”于为什么美国海军“俘获并转移”一架马来西亚民航航班，从其原定路线到美海军位于印度洋上迭戈加西亚岛的巨大保密基地。

　　According to this report, Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 (also marketed as China Southern Airlines flight 748 through a codeshare) was a scheduled passenger flight from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, to Beijing, China, when on 8 March this Boeing 777-200ER aircraft “disappeared” in flight with 227 passengers on board from 15 countries, most of whom were Chinese, and 12 crew members.

　　按这份报告，马来西亚航班370（与中国南航748代码共享）为马来西亚科伦坡至中国北京的常规客机，在3月8日该波音777-200ER飞机在飞行中“消失”，机上有来自15个国家的227名乘客（多数来自中国），以及12名机组人员。

　　Interesting to note, this report says, was that Flight 370 was already under GRU “surveillance” after it received a “highly suspicious” cargo load that had been traced to the Indian Ocean nation Republic of Seychelles, and where it had previously been aboard the US-flagged container ship MV Maersk Alabama.

　　值得一提的是，该报告说，航班370早已处于GRU“监控”之下。此前它上面装了“高度可疑的货物”，该货物来自印度洋国家塞舌尔，挂美国旗的集装箱船MV Maersk Alabama号曾停泊于此。

　　What first aroused GRU suspicions regarding the MV Maersk Alabama, this report continues, was that within 24-hours of off-loading this “highly suspicious” cargo load bound for Malaysia Airlines Flight 370, the two highly-trained US Navy Seals assigned to protect it, Mark Daniel Kennedy, 43, and Jeffrey Keith Reynolds, 44, were found dead under “suspicious circumstances.”

　　报告说，MV Maersk Alabama号引起GRU怀疑，是因为(后来上马航370的)“高度可疑”货物从船上卸载后24小时内，受命保护该货物得两名高度训练过的美国海军海豹队员（43岁的Mark Daniel Kennedy和44岁的Jeffrey Keith Reynolds）死于“可疑的环境”。

　　Both Kennedy and Reynolds, this report says, were employed by the Virginia Beach, Virginia-based maritime security firm The Trident Group which was founded by US Navy Special Operations Personnel (SEAL’s) and Senior US Naval Surface Warfare Officers and has long been known by the GRU to protect vital transfers of both atomic and biological materials throughout the world.

　　报告说，这两个人受雇于位于佛吉尼亚的海上安全企业三叉戟集团Virginia分部，该集团由美国海军特种部队（海豹）人事部门和高级军官建立，GRU早已知道他们负责保护世界范围内的关键核、生化材料传递。

　　Upon GRU “assests” confirming that this “highly suspicious” cargo was aboard Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 on 8 March, this report notes, Moscow notified China’s Ministry of State Security (MSS) of their concerns and received “assurances” that “all measures” would be taken as to ascertain what was being kept so hidden when this aircraft entered into their airspace.

　　GRU“断言”，此“高度可疑”货物在3月8日上了马航370，报告说，莫斯科就此提醒了中国国家安全部并收到“保证”说会采取“一切措施”以弄清楚这里面藏了什么，只要航班一进入中国领空。

　　However, this report says, and as yet for still unknown reasons, the MSS was preparing to divert Flight 370 from its scheduled destination of Beijing to Haikou Meilan International Airport (HAK) located in Hainan Province (aka Hainan Island).

　　然而，报告说，因未知原因，中国国安部准备转移370航班，从计划的北京路线到位于海南的海口美兰国际机场。

　　Prior to entering the People Liberation Army (PLA) protected zones of the South China Sea known as the Spratly Islands, this report continues, Flight 370 “significantly deviated” from its flight course and was tracked by VKO satellites and radar flying into the Indian Ocean region and completing its nearly 3,447 kilometer (2,142 miles) flight to Diego Garcia.

　　报告继续说，在进入解放军保护的南中国海区域（南沙群岛）之前，370航班“大幅偏离”其航线并（由航空军VKO卫星及雷达跟踪）飞入了印度洋区域，最终完成其3447公里飞行到达迭戈加西亚。

　　Critical to note about Flight 370’s flight deviation, GRU experts in this report say, was that it occurred during the same time period that all of the Spratly Island mobile phone communications operated by China Mobile were being jammed.

　　GRU专家说，关于370航班偏航，特别值得说明的是事件发生时整个南沙群岛的中国移动手机通讯信号都被屏蔽了。

　　China Mobile, it should be noted, extended phone coverage in the Spratly Islands in 2011 so that PLA soldiers stationed on the islands, fishermen, and merchant vessels within the area would be able to use mobile services, and can also provide assistance during storms and sea rescues.

　　中国移动在2011年扩充了南沙劝导的手机覆盖范围，以方便守岛的解放军战士，渔民，商船使用手机服务，也可在风暴和海事救援方面提供支持。

　　As to how the US Navy was able to divert Flight 370 to its Diego Garcia base, this report says, appears to have been accomplished remotely as this Boeing 777-200ER aircraft is equipped with a fly-by-wire (FBW) system that replaces the conventional manual flight controls of an aircraft with an electronic interface allowing it to be controlled like any drone-type aircraft.

　　关于美国海军何以能让370航班转飞到其迭戈加西亚基地，报告说，似乎是通过远程操纵该飞机的电传操控系统（FBW）以替代传统手工飞行控制，使用类似无人机的操控界面。

　　However, this report notes, though this aircraft can be controlled remotely, the same cannot be said of its communication systems which can only be shut down manually; and in the case of Flight 370, its data reporting system was shut down at 1:07 a.m., followed by its transponder (which transmits location and altitude) which was shut down at 1:21 a.m.

　　然而，报告说，虽然飞机可以远程控制，其通讯系统可能只能手工关闭；具体到370的情况，其数据报告系统于1:07被关闭，其位置报告系统于1:21被关闭。

　　What remains “perplexing” about this incident, GRU analysts in this report say, are why the American mainstream media outlets have yet to demand from the Obama regime the radar plots and satellite images of the Indian Ocean and South China Sea regions as the US military covers this entire area from Diego Garcia like no other seas in the world due to its vital shipping and air lanes.

　　GRU分析员说，这次事件中仍然“令人困惑”的是为何美国主流媒体还没有要求奥巴马政府提供印度洋和中国南海地区的雷达图及卫星图。美国军队从迭戈加西亚起覆盖这片广大区域远超世界其它海域，由于位于航空、航海要冲位置。

　　Most sadly, this report concludes, the US is actually able to conceal the reason(s) for the “disappearance” of Flight 370 as they have already done so after the events of 11 September 2011 when the then Bush regime “disappeared” American Airlines Flight 77 and its 64 passengers and crew after falsely claiming it hit the Pentagon, but which was confirmed by the CNN News Service [see video HERE] not to have happened.

　　报告总结，悲哀的是，美国实际上有能力隐藏370航班“消失”的原因。在2011年9.11事件后，当时的布什政府使美国航空77航班及其64名乘客及机组人员“消失”，声称它击中了五角大楼，但CNN后来确认攻击五角大楼这事没有发生。





　　------------------------------------------------------------

　　Malaysia Airlines Mystery Deepens After Top Disease Experts Rushed To Indian Ocean

　　Posted by EU Times on Mar 16th, 2014

　　A grim report prepared by the Main Intelligence Directorate of the General Staff of the Armed Forces (GRU) on Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 is stating today that within 24-hours of this aircrafts “diversion” to the highly secretive Indian Ocean US military base located on the Diego Garcia atoll, no less than four flights, within the past week, containing top American and Chinese disease scientists and experts have, likewise, been flown to there.

　　According to this report, Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 (also marketed as China Southern Airlines flight 748 through a codeshare) was a scheduled passenger flight from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, to Beijing, China, when on 8 March this Boeing 777-200ER aircraft “disappeared” in flight with 227 passengers on board from 15 countries, most of whom were Chinese, and 12 crew members.

　　As we had previously noted in our report “Russia “Puzzled” Over Malaysia Airlines “Capture” By US Navy,” the GRU had previously notified China’s Ministry of State Security (MSS) of its suspicions regarding this flight due its containing a “highly suspicious” cargo that had been offloaded in the Republic of Seychelles from the US-flagged container ship MV Maersk Alabama.

　　First arousing the GRU’s concerns regarding this “highly suspicious” cargo, this report continues, was that after its unloading from the MV Maersk Alabama on 17 February, its then transfer to Seychelles International Airport where it was loaded on an Emirates flight bound for Kuala Lumpur International Airport in Malaysia, after first stopping over in Dubai, the two highly trained US Navy SEALS who were guarding it were found dead.

　　The two US Navy SEALS protecting this “highly suspicious” cargo, Mark Daniel Kennedy, 43, and Jeffrey Keith Reynolds, 44, were found dead under “suspicious circumstances” aboard the MV Maersk Alabama, this report says, further raising Russian intelligence suspicions as they were both employed by the Virginia Beach, Virginia-based maritime security firm The Trident Group which was founded by US Navy Special Operations Personnel (SEAL’s) and Senior US Naval Surface Warfare Officers and has long been known by the GRU to protect vital transfers of both atomic and biological materials throughout the world.

　　Upon Flight 370’s departure from Malaysia on 8 March, this report continues, the GRU was notified by the MSS that they were going to divert it from its scheduled destination of Beijing to Haikou Meilan International Airport (HAK) located in Hainan Province (aka Hainan Island).

　　Prior to this planes entering into People Liberation Army (PLA) protected zones of the South China Sea known as the Spratly Islands, however, this report continues, Flight 370 “significantly deviated” from its flight course and was tracked by VKO satellites and radar flying into the Indian Ocean region and completing its nearly 3,447 kilometer (2,142 miles) flight to Diego Garcia.

　　In a confirmation of the GRU’s assertion that Flight 370 was, indeed, flown to Diego Garcia, this report says, satellite transmission data analyzed by US investigators showed that this planes most likely last-known position was in a zone about 1,609 kilometers (1,000 miles) west of Perth, Australia in the Indian Ocean..

　　Most troubling to the GRU about Flight 370’s “diversion” to Diego Garcia, this report says, was that it was “nearly immediately” followed by some of the top disease scientists and experts from the United States Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the Chinese Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CCDCP) embarking to Diego Garcia on at least four flights.

　　关于370航班偏航到迭戈加西亚，GRU报告说，最麻烦的是“几乎”立刻跟着来了至少四架飞机，机上是美国疾病控制与方中心和中国疾病控制预防中心的顶级专家。

　　As to why both American and Chinese disease experts were taken to Diego Garcia where Flight 370 is now known to be, this report says, has as yet not been answered by either of these governments after repeated Foreign Ministry requests for “explanations and clarification.”

　　至于为什么美国和中国疾病专家到迭戈加西亚（370航班所在），报告说，（俄）外交部要求“解释澄清”之后，相关政府至今还没有回答。

　　What is to be known, this report says, is that as Malaysia has been forced to admit Flight 370 was, indeed, “diverted” from its flight path as the GRU had previously reported, and as at least 25 nations are now involved in searching for it, it remains a mystery as to what is actually occurring.

　　现在知道的，是马来西亚被迫承认，370航班如GRU前面说的偏离了原定航线。至少25个国家卷入了搜索，至今实际发生的还是个谜。

　　Also known, this report concludes, is that Diego Garcia as a designated ETOPS emergency landing site for flight planning purposes of commercial airliners transversing the Indian Ocean, and as one of 33 emergency landing sites worldwide for the NASA Space Shuttle, it is “inconceivable” that any type of aircraft, let alone Flight 370, can fly anywhere in the Southern Hemisphere without being tracked, monitored and recorded in totality.

　　报告总结，还知道的是迭戈加西亚是为商业航班横跨大西洋时指定的ETOPS紧急着陆点，也是NASA航天飞机在世界上的33个紧急着陆点之一，“不可想象”任何航空器（别说370航班）可能在南半球飞行而没有完整的跟踪、监视、记录。
==============================================================





Heart attack and respiratory failure in Maersk Alabama deaths








> Two ex-Navy Seals found dead last week aboard the ship made famous in the film Captain Phillips died of respiratory failure after suspected heart attacks, Seychelles police have said.
> 
> Officials suggested drug use could have been a factor, as a syringe and traces of heroin were found in the cabin, the Associated Press news agency reported.
> 
> The men were security contractors.
> 
> Mark Daniel Kennedy, 43, and Jeffrey Keith Reynolds, 44, were found dead on 18 February as the ship was berthed in Port Victoria, the capital of the Indian Ocean island nation of Seychelles.
> 
> Both men were employed by the US-based Trident Group, which was founded in 2000 by former US Navy Seal commandos and recruits former special forces operatives.
> 
> Seychelles police said samples were being sent to nearby Mauritius for analysis to establish if the men had consumed "a substance" that could have caused a heart attack or respiratory failure.
> 
> Last week, Maersk Line spokesman Kevin Speers said the firm had seen a police report mentioning the drugs and paraphernalia found.
> 
> The Maersk Alabama has left Port Victoria, the company said, after an on-board investigation into the deaths was completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Radar recording: Civil Aviation say they have no clue about about missing Malaysian plane*
By Reuters
Published: March 17, 2014




A relative of a passenger onboard Malaysia Airlines flight MH370, covers her face as she cries at the Beijing Capital International Airport on March 8, 2014. PHOTO: REUTERS

*NEW DELHI / PESHAWAR: Pakistani aviation officials joined those in India and Central Asia denying nothing about the whereabouts of a missing Malaysian jetliner on Monday after the search for Flight MH370 extended into their territory.*

Civil Aviation officials said they had detected nothing suspicious in the skies after the plane vanished.

“We have checked the radar recording for the period but found no clue about the ill-fated flight,” the Civil Aviation Authority said in a statement

Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 vanished on March 8 about an hour into its flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing with 239 people aboard and investigators are now increasingly convinced it was diverted thousands of miles off course.

Malaysia said it had sent diplomatic notes to all countries along an arc of northern and southern search corridors including India and Pakistan, requesting radar and satellite information as well as land, sea and air search operations.

*India rejects possibility of plane flying without detection*

Indian defense officials rejected the possibility of a plane flying for hours above the country undetected.

“The idea that the plane flew through Indian airspace for several hours without anyone noticing is bizarre,” a defense ministry official said, speaking on condition of anonymity.

“These are wild reports, without any basis,” he said, adding a pilot would have to know the precise location of all Indian radars and surveillance systems to be able to get around them.

Explaining why this was unlikely, he said surveillance was so tight on India’s border facing its nuclear arch-rival Pakistan that the air force scrambled a pair of Sukhoi fighters last month after an unidentified object showed up on the radar.

It turned out to be a weather balloon drifting towards the Pakistan border.

In Delhi, the defense official said that theoretically the aircraft could have flown a path hugging close to the Himalayas where radar is less effective because of the mountains.

But again for that sort of “terrain masking”, you’d need intelligence and the skills of a military pilot, he said.

In Port Blair, capital of the remote, forested Andaman and Nicobar Islands, the Indian Navy Ship Kesari returned to its base after being recalled following a two-day search scanning the Andaman Sea.

A senior defense source there said that if the plane had crashed in the area light debris could have drifted a vast distance.

“I would estimate that debris would be travelling at least 15 nautical miles an hour, so you can imagine how far it would be after more than a week,” he said.

*Mystery*

Central Asian countries Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan, at the northern end of the search arc, said no unidentified planes had entered their air space on March 8.

“Even if all on-board equipment is switched off, it is impossible to fly through in a silent mode,” the Kazakh Civil Aviation Committee said in a statement sent to Reuters. “There are also military bodies monitoring the country’s air space.”

*Taliban deny link with missing plane*

As the search widened, some observers speculated that the plane may have flown to remote mountainous areas abutting Pakistan’s border with Afghanistan where Taliban are holed up.

Zabihullah Mujahid, a spokesperson for the Taliban in Afghanistan, who are seeking to oust foreign troops, said the plane’s disappearance had nothing to do with them.

“It happened outside Afghanistan and you can see that even countries with very advanced equipment and facilities cannot figure out where it went,” he said. “So we also do not have any information as it is an external issue.”

*A commander with the Pakistani Taliban said the fragmented group could only dream about such an operation.*


----------



## Devil Soul

_*Malaysia likely to probe if missing jet flown to Pak-Afghan border | PAKISTAN - geo.tv
KARACHI: The widespread search for the missing Malaysian jet MH370 continues, as confusion deepens over ‘missing 30 minutes’ at heart of the mystery engulfing the stricken jet.*

Meanwhile, The Independent has learnt that Malaysian authorities are seeking diplomatic permission to investigate a theory that the plane was flown to one of a number of Taliban strongholds on the border of Afghanistan and North West Pakistan.

Last night sources in Kuala Lumpur assisting with the investigation told The Independent that full diplomatic permissions were being sought in order to rule out the theory that the plane could have flown to areas of Afghanistan and Pakistan that are not under government control.

Large areas of the southern half of Afghanistan are ruled by the Afghan Taliban, while some areas of north-west Pakistan, adjacent to or near to the Afghan border, are controlled by the Pakistani Taliban.

A spokesman for Malaysian Airlines said: “These are matters for the jurisdiction of those regions and Malaysia’s armed forces and department of civil aviation. In regard to Pakistan and Afghanistan, we cannot explore those theories without permission. We hope to have that soon.”

*AFP adds:* Malaysia said Sunday the number of countries searching for a missing airliner had nearly doubled to 25 as a full-scale criminal probe into its disappearance got under way, with particular scrutiny of the pilots.

Transport Minister Hishammuddin Hussein said the number of participating countries had jumped from 14 to 25 as the search for the aircraft focused on two vast, and vastly contrasting, land and ocean transport corridors. The dramatic "re-calibration" will inevitably bring "new challenges of coordination and diplomacy", the minister said.

Malaysian police said they had searched the homes of both pilots and examined the captain´s home flight simulator after it became increasingly clear that the Malaysia Airlines Boeing 777 that vanished March 8 had been deliberately diverted by someone on board.

Experts said it would have taken specialist knowledge to disable the communications system, intensifying scrutiny of Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah and his First Officer, Fariq Abdul Hamid.US intelligence is also focusing on the pilot and co-pilot, a key US lawmaker said.

"One thing we do know, this was not an accident. It was an intentional, deliberate act, to bring down this airplane. And the question is who is behind that," Michael McCaul, the chairman of the House Homeland Security Committee, told Fox News.

Friends and colleagues of both pilots have testified to their good character, but questions have been raised over the flight simulator Zaharie installed at home -- even though aviation commentators have said this is not uncommon.

It also emerged that Zaharie had close ties with the party of Malaysian opposition leader Anwar Ibrahim, who has been battling a charge of sodomy.

A day before the flight, a Malaysian court overturned Anwar´s 2012 acquittal on charges he sodomised a male former aide and sentenced him to five years in jail. But authorities have not disclosed whether Zaharie´s political affiliations figured in the investigation.

Fariq´s record was queried after a woman said he had allowed her and a friend to ride in the cockpit of an earlier flight.

Hishammuddin noted that the two pilots "did not ask to fly together" on the missing plane.

*- New search parameters -*

The transport minister cautioned against "jumping to conclusions" about the thrust of the investigation, which national police chief Khalid Abu Bakar stressed was covering all 239 passengers and crew.

Engineers who may have had contact with the aircraft before takeoff were also being looked at, Khalid said.

The police action followed Saturday´s startling revelations that the plane´s communications systems had been manually switched off before the jet veered westward and flew on for hours.

Like Prime Minister Najib Razak the previous day, Hishammuddin refused to use the word hijacking, saying only that the pattern of events was consistent with "deliberate action" by someone on the plane.

The new search parameters involve two possible flight corridors -- a northern one stretching from Thailand to Kazakhstan and a southern one from Indonesia towards the southern Indian Ocean.

The Malaysian foreign ministry briefed representatives from 22 countries on Sunday, including the central Asian states of Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan and Turkmenistan, and requested support in the form of satellite and radar data.

For anguished relatives, the news the plane had been diverted was a double-edged sword -- holding out the slim hope that hijackers had landed the plane somewhere, while ushering in another agonising open-ended waiting period.

*- ´What did they put up with?´ -*

Relatives of Bob and Cathy Lawton, a missing Australian couple, said they were horrified by the notion of a drawn-out hijack ordeal.

"That´s one of the worst things I could have hoped for," Bob´s brother David Lawton told News Limited newspapers.

"Even if they are alive, what did they have to put up with?"

The scope for speculation is as broad as the new search area. Beyond the scrutiny of the cockpit crew, the possibility that the cockpit was taken over or the pilots were coerced opens a Pandora´s Box of possibilities as to who might have been involved and why.

Two passengers who boarded the plane with stolen EU passports have been identified as Iranians by Interpol, who said they were most likely illegal immigrants who did not fit terrorist profiles.

The fact that most of the passengers on board the Beijing-bound flight were Chinese has raised speculation of involvement by militants from China´s Muslim ethnic Uighur minority.

Security experts warned against reading too much into partial data. "We still really don´t have a lot of evidence to go on," said Anthony Brickhouse, a member of the International Society of Air Safety Investigators.

"We don´t have any wreckage, we don´t have the plane itself, we don´t have a lot of electronic data from the aircraft."

The last satellite communication from the plane on March 8 came nearly eight hours after it took off -- around the time the airline has said it would have run out of fuel.

Hishammuddin said both search corridors were being treated "with equal importance", but a number of analysts said the southern ocean route was more likely.

Flying along the northern corridor would have required the plane to travel undetected through numerous national airspaces in a strategically sensitive region.

"I just can´t think of a scenario where this aircraft is sitting on a runway somewhere," Brickhouse said.

Scott Hamilton, managing director of US-based aerospace consultancy Leehman Co, said a crash in the ocean would present a daunting search and recovery challenge.

"Any floating debris will be widely dispersed and the main debris on the sea floor," he said.
_


----------



## Speeder 2

Here are my conclusions based on what i see so far from the low IQ world media:


1. it is impossible, IMPOSSIBLE, in today's modern world that a jumbojet like Boeing 777 could disappear without a trace. Utterly utterly Impossible! don't even try telling this funny lie.

The US sats can identify your face whenever they feel like it when you look up into the sky, and they can't tell where was/is the plane? 

Diago Garcia had no clue on an unnamed and mysterious big-ar$e plane like Boeing 777 flying in Indian Ocrean, for as long as 5h near its immediate neighbourhood with all those fancy low alt manoeuvres? not fully monitored, automatically recorded and immidiately checked up by F-16/15s? One could logically assume that Malaysia aireforce has no night-fighting capabilities when they identified the unknown flying object on top of their heads at 2am ( even also wierd, Malaysia AF does have F-16s, don't they?) or one could logically assume that Indians were either too lazy or too indisaplined to identify and follow such a thing near their airspace at 2am, etc , right, but whom the heck Diago Garcia thinks they are kidding to by claiming that they, just like the Indian airforce and Malaysia areforc, had no clue, either? What if that was a Russian bomber?

The US is lying to the teeth, for sure. And the US is NOT telling the whole story they know, for sure. The current Destroyer Kidd and Pi-8 could well be just a show.

Why the US doesn't tell the world, I dunno exactly.

But one of the more obvious motivations of the US (mysterious cargo/personnel on board this 777 aside, i duuno know), surely by making a big plane full of Chinese "disappeared" right under CHina's nose in South China Sea, the US is making a point to China who is the boss in the area and controls China's energy supply throat, particularly when it's having showdown with Russia on Crimea and making alliance in the world...



2. there're at least 4 "known" nav/recog systems on Boeing 777 (probably more, I wouldn't be low IQ enough to believe fully what Boeing claims that there're only 4 such systems on board of >300 tons biggie, one doesn't have to be Snowdon to know that), 2 of them being turned off manually as already disclosed by the media, oke.

BUT, the other 2 not. Hello? ELS system is designed to automatically send a signal right to a sat at the moment it's crashed, at land or sea, so that Boeing knows its exact location. That's just one simple system. there are definitely more hidden secrete ones (e.g. the US/CIA/NSA/Pantagon would love to know as one of th ebasic requirements where are those AieForce Ones of all other presidents in the world are located at any time, surely)

So both Boeing and (likely)RR are NOT telling the world the true/full story they have! 

Particularly Boeing: whether it's crashed on land or sea, or landed somewhere, Boeing has FULL knowledge of where it was, and is, EXACTLY - a rather simple logic really - a company can make a machine as sophisticated as 777 with > 100,000 pieces of tiny eletronics gadgets flying to any conner of the world while has no clue where it is located in today's world of "Snowdons" and 24X365 full-weather high-def sats ? You gotta to be a sheep if you believe so.



3. All the info published by Malaysia aireline and govt in these 9 days, including the latest info of last sat BLING and on the pilots etc, could been EASILY available to us within 24h after the disappearance of the plane. 

Malaysia Airline and Malaysia govt are lying to the teeth, thinking the rest of the world being 81 IQ or 2-year-olds as they are?

WHAT Malaysia govt is deliberately hiding? 

And WHY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

A-freaking-mazing...And the media is low IQ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

of course the media is low iQ. 

it never asks why?

it always takes what it's told by its source/s for granted at its face value.


----------



## Beidou2020

I have a feeling the Yankees are behind this plane disappearance. They have a long history of these kind of thuggish terrorist activities all across the world including in their own country.

Too much sophistication for it to be anything else.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if this plane has landed in Diego Garcia and all the passengers were killed by the Yankee military.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SouthDesi

WASHINGTON — The first turn to the west that diverted the missing Malaysia Airlines plane from its planned flight path from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing was carried out through a computer system that was most likely programmed by someone in the plane’s cockpit who was knowledgeable about airplane systems, according to senior American officials.

Instead of manually operating the plane’s controls, whoever altered Flight 370’s path typed seven or eight keystrokes into a computer on a knee-high pedestal between the captain and the first officer, according to officials. The Flight Management System, as the computer is known, directs the plane from point to point specified in the flight plan submitted before each flight. It is not clear whether the plane’s path was reprogrammed before or after it took off.

The fact that the turn away from Beijing was programmed into the computer has reinforced the belief of investigators — first voiced by Malaysian officials — that the plane was deliberately diverted and that foul play was involved. It has also increased their focus on the plane’s captain and first officer.

Prime Minister Najib Razak of Malaysia told reporters on Saturday that his government believed that the plane had been diverted, because its transponder and other communications devices had been manually turned off several minutes apart. American officials were told of the new information over the weekend.

But Malaysian authorities on Monday reversed themselves on the sequence of events they believe took place on the plane in the crucial minutes before ground controllers lost contact with it early on March 8. They said it was the plane’s first officer — the co-pilot — who was the last person in the cockpit to speak to ground control. And they withdrew their assertion that another automated system on the plane called Aircraft Communications Addressing and Reporting System, or Acars, had already been disabled when the co-pilot spoke.

The Flight Management System reports its status to Acars, which in turn transmits information back to a maintenance base, according to an American official. Acars ceased to function about the same time that oral radio contact was lost and the airplane’s transponder also stopped, fueling suspicions that foul play was involved in the plane’s disappearance.

Investigators are scrutinizing radar tapes from when the plane first departed Kuala Lumpur because they believe the tapes would show that after the plane first changed its course, it passed through several pre-established “waypoints,” which are like virtual mile markers in the sky. That would suggest that the plane was under control of a knowledgeable pilot, because passing through those points without using the computer would have been unlikely.

According to investigators, it appears that a waypoint was added to the planned route. Pilots do that in the ordinary course of flying if air traffic controllers tell them to take a different route, to avoid weather or traffic. But in this case, the waypoint was far off the path to Beijing.

Whoever changed the plane’s course would have had to be familiar with Boeing aircraft, though not necessarily the 777 — the type of plane that disappeared. American officials and aviation experts said it was far-fetched to believe that a passenger could have reprogrammed the Flight Management System.

Normal procedure is to key in a five-letter code — gibberish to non-aviators — that is the name of a waypoint. A normal flight plan consists of a series of such waypoints, ending in the destination airport. For an ordinary flight, waypoints can be entered manually or uploaded into the F.M.S. by the airline.

One of the pilots keys in a waypoint on a separate screen known as a scratchpad, and after confirming that it has no typographical errors, pushes another button to move it into the sequence already in the flight plan. Normal practice is to orally confirm the waypoint with the other pilot, then push another button to instruct the airplane to go there. With the change in course, the plane would bank at a comfortable angle, around 20 degrees, and make the turn. Passengers would not feel anything unusual.

ABC News reported on Sunday that the programmed turn had led investigators to believe that it was being controlled by the pilot or hijackers.

One American safety expert, John Cox, a former airline union safety official, said that someone taking such pains to divert the plane does not fit the pattern of past cases when pilots intentionally crashed and killed everyone on board.

“There’s an inconsistency in what we’ve seen historically,” he said, comparing the disappearance of Flight 370 with two murder-suicides, of an Egyptair flight off Nantucket Island in 1999 and a SilkAir jet in Indonesia in 1997. In those crashes, he said, the pilot involved simply pushed the nose of the plane down and flew into the water. The authorities searched the homes of the pilots in Kuala Lumpur on Saturday, seizing a flight simulator that one of them had in his home.

In an effort to determine whether the pilot had practiced taking down the plane, the authorities have reassembled the simulator for experts to examine. American investigators would like access to the flight simulator and any other electronic information seized from the pilots, but as of Monday night they had not been given access to those materials.

Meanwhile, as the search for the missing Boeing 777 jet stretched into a 10th day, two of the nations helping in the hunt, Australia and Indonesia, agreed to divide between them a vast area of the southeastern Indian Ocean, with Indonesia focusing on equatorial waters and Australia beginning to search farther south for traces of the aircraft. To the north, China and Kazakhstan checked their radar records and tried to figure out whether the jet could have landed somewhere on their soil.

(Original article has images which can give you more insightful information)
*
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/18/world/asia/malaysia-airlines-flight.html?_r=0*


----------



## jkroo

The world is complex than you can imagine.

What damn happened?


----------



## Al Bhatti

The UAE Armed Forces are in now with 2 Search & Rescue aircraft in the search operations.


----------



## bolo

Beidou2020 said:


> I have a feeling the Yankees are behind this plane disappearance. They have a long history of these kind of thuggish terrorist activities all across the world including in their own country.
> 
> Too much sophistication for it to be anything else.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if this plane has landed in Diego Garcia and all the passengers were killed by the Yankee military.


You could be right if the 20 people on board was from a Texas company making chips that make aircrafts invisible to radar detection.


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 17, 2014

*Could missing Malaysia Airlines plane be on a tropical island?*

UAE dream interpreter, Australian clairvoyant and Indian astrologer predict plane’s fate

As governments collaborate to hunt for flight MH370, the questions are mounting with no definitive answers.
Divination experts around the world are using their own systems of belief to try and determine what might have happened to the plane. Their conclusions range from the plane plunging to the bottom of the ocean to it being safely parked somewhere.

Sultan Al Katbi is a UAE-based self-styled interpreter of dreams. Two days before the disappearance of the aircraft, he had a vivid dream. Even though he works as an architect in Abu Dhabi, Al Katbi says he has always been having visions of events before they happen and has been documenting them.

“On the night of March 6-7, I dreamt that an aircraft belonging to an airline similar to the 777 was moving on a thin asphalt single carriage strip, surrounded by many trees,” Al Katbi said.

“I saw the plane through a cover of tropical trees such as coconut and date palm. I concluded it was some sort of a tropical place in the middle of the sea.

“The plane was neither small [like those of budget airlines] nor extremely big. It looked exactly like a Boeing 777. I had the feeling that the aircraft was safe and moving on this single asphalt sort of road. I got up the next day and told a friend of mine with whom I usually document all my dreams. Soon enough on March 8, we got the news that the Malaysian aircraft was missing. I am positive the vision I had was of this aircraft and I feel it has landed safely on some remote island,” Al Katbi concluded.

However, Australian clairvoyant and oracle Amira Ceylon, who spoke to_ Gulf News _from Sydney, begged to differ.

“I feel this aircraft was en route to some part of the Middle East. I can sense Yemen or Iran, but something went seriously wrong by those who took control and the plane fell into the Indian Ocean, north of the equator, close to Maldives,” Ceylon said.

“People in the plane were unable to call or send message because the oxygen supply was switched off and they lost consciousness. I have a sense that things did not go according to plan. Those in control tried to land the plane but something went seriously wrong and the plane landed in the bottom of the sea. In a two-week time frame, the authorities are likely to find the black box or debris, by which they will be able to put the puzzle together and reconstruct what has happened,” added Ceylon, who predicted Julia Gillard would become Australia’s first woman PM among other events.

Sunita Dhingra, a Vedic astrologer from India, said: “The ascendant stars according to the local time of take-off (12.41am) in Kuala Lumpur were badly affected. The stars were malefic and indicate running away and loss. But based on time you asked me the question regarding the plane’s safety, I would say that the body of the aircraft has not been destroyed, the plane is safe and people are alive. Based on numerology, it appears that the stars of the pilot, Zaharie Ahmad Shah, were weak or afflicted, while those of co-pilot Fariq were extremely strong. It looks like the pilot was overpowered or disabled. Will the plane be found? That is a tough call. Right now, it seems to have safely been landed somewhere but ... stars indicate that finding it will take a very long time.”

Could missing Malaysia Airlines plane be on a tropical island? | GulfNews.com


----------



## gambit

Beidou2020 said:


> I have a feeling the Yankees are behind this plane disappearance. They have a long history of these kind of thuggish terrorist activities all across the world including in their own country.
> 
> Too much sophistication for it to be anything else.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if this plane has landed in Diego Garcia and all the passengers were killed by the Yankee military.


And when -- not if -- you are wrong, will you and your friends return here to eat your words ?

Never mind that rhetorical question, you guys will come up with something even more fantastic to explain away why you are wrong.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*3 million join satellite search for missing MH370 - thenews.com.pk*
*




*

WASHINGTON: Three million people have joined an effort led by a satellite operator to locate the missing Malaysia Airlines plane, in what may be the largest crowdsourcing project of its kind.

The satellite firm DigitalGlobe said Monday that its search area now has some 24,000 square kilometres (9,000 square miles) and that more images are being added daily, including a new area in the Indian Ocean.

The company said more than three million people have participated in the program, with some 257 million “map views” and 2.9 million areas “tagged” by participants.

The plane went missing early on March 8 with 239 passengers and crew aboard, spawning a massive international search across Southeast Asia and the Indian Ocean that has turned up no trace of wreckage.

DigitalGlobe activated its crowdsourcing platform called Tomnod on March 11, inviting the public to look at the imagery from its five high-definition satellites to help in the search.

The response was so great it overloaded the system's computers for a time last week.

The company uses an algorithm called CrowdRank to determine the most promising leads, paying close attention to overlap where people tagged the same location.

“DigitalGlobe's expert analysts will examine the tags to identify the top 10 or so most notable areas and share the information with customers and authorities,” a statement said.

“DigitalGlobe has direct contact with the US government and there is close and continuous coordination on this and many other world events.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## manlion

cnleio said:


> Just read... Russian said Biochemical weapons on MH370 flying to BeiJing, both America and China know MH370 in Diego Garcia.



if true, this would explain why the pilot Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah's home flight simulator had D G which is not a commercial airport but runway long enough for Boeing 777 to land



> Investigations into the flight simulator taken from the missing pilot's home showed a software for five practice runways, including one belonging to the United States, Berita Harian reported today.





> "Among the software we checked so far is the Male International Airport in Maldives, three airports in India and Sri Lanka, and one *belonging to the US military base in Diego Garcia. All have a runway length of 1,000 metres*," a source told the Malay daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisal6309

*Flight MH370 mystery: India, Pakistan, Taliban ‘know nothing’ about Malaysian airliner*

*PESHAWAR / NEW DELHI: Aviation officials in Pakistan, India and Central Asia as well as Taliban militants said they knew nothing about the whereabouts of a missing Malaysian jetliner on Monday after the search for Flight MH370 extended into their territory.*

Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 vanished on March 8 about an hour into its flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing with 239 people aboard and investigators are now increasingly convinced it was diverted thousands of miles off course.

Malaysia said it had sent diplomatic notes to all countries along an arc of northern and southern search corridors including India and Pakistan, requesting radar and satellite information as well as land, sea and air search operations.




Indian defence officials rejected the possibility of a plane flying for hours above the country undetected. “The idea that the plane flew through Indian airspace for several hours without anyone noticing is bizarre,” a defence ministry official said, speaking on condition of anonymity.

“These are wild reports, without any basis,” he said, adding a pilot would have to know the precise location of all Indian radars and surveillance systems to be able to get around them.

Explaining why this was unlikely, he said surveillance was so tight on India’s border facing its arch-rival Pakistan that the air force scrambled a pair of Sukhoi fighters last month after an unidentified object showed up on the radar. It turned out to be a weather balloon drifting towards the Pakistan border.

The Indian foreign minister rejected suggestions that his country could have been the intended target of a 9/11-style attack by the missing airliner. Asked by the CNN-IBN network about suggestions that the plane was hijacked with the aim of flying it into an Indian city, Salman Khurshid replied: “I don’t think we have gone that far.”

The speculation was fuelled by former US deputy secretary of state Strobe Talbott who tweeted that the “direction, fuel load & range now lead some to suspect hijackers planned a 9/11-type attack on an Indian city”.




Pakistani officials said they had detected nothing suspicious in the skies after the plane vanished. “We have checked the radar recording for the period but found no clue about the ill-fated flight,” the Civil Aviation Authority said in a statement.

Central Asian countries Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan, at the northern end of the search arc, said no unidentified planes had entered their air space on March 8.

“Even if all on-board equipment is switched off, it is impossible to fly through in a silent mode,” the Kazakh Civil Aviation Committee said in a statement sent to Reuters. “There are also military bodies monitoring the country’s air space.”

As the search widened, some observers suggested the plane might have flown to mountainous areas abutting Pakistan’s border with Afghanistan where Taliban militants are holed up.

Zabihullah Mujahid, a spokesman for the Taliban in Afghanistan said the missing plane had nothing to do with them. “It happened outside Afghanistan and you can see that even countries with very advanced equipment and facilities cannot figure out where it went,” he said.

“So we also do not have any information as it is an external issue.”

A Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commander said that his group could only dream about such an operation. “We wish we had an opportunity to hijack such a plane,” he told Reuters by telephone from North Waziristan Agency.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 18th, 2014._

Flight MH370 mystery: India, Pakistan, Taliban ‘know nothing’ about Malaysian airliner – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

The whole 3 major players of the region has spoken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

wot Taliban?


----------



## Developereo

Who keyed in the fateful commands on MH370?


Investigations into the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 have turned to who altered the plane's course by typing a complicated code into a flight management computer system.

Possible reasons for turning the plane around include foul play or a mechanical fault that caused the pilots to attempt to turn back to their Kuala Lumpur base but then lose control and consciousness.

The news came as an Australian-led search began for the plane in a massive stretch of ocean west of Perth, but is likely to take weeks, authorities have said. The search began on Tuesday afternoon when an Australian P-3 Orion surveillance plane set off from RAAF Base Pearce outside Perth.

According to US officials quoted in The New York Times it was likely that whoever typed the keystrokes into a computer on a knee-high pedestal between the captain and co-pilot was knowledgeable about plane systems.

The fact that the turnaround was programmed into the computer reinforced the belief of US investigators - first voiced by Malaysian officials - that the plane was diverted and that foul play was involved, the paper reported.

The reprogramming of the computer happened before ACARS, the plane's automatic tracking system, stopped working. ACARS cut out about the same time oral radio contact was lost and the transponder also stopped.

Investigators are scrutinising radar tapes from where the plane departed because they believe they would show that after the plane changed its course, it passed through several pre-established "waypoints" which are virtual mile markers in the sky. That would suggest that the plane was under the control of a knowledgeable pilot, because passing through those points without using the computer would have been unlikely.

But there are *other theories* as to why the pilots would type the code into the computer to alter the plane's direction, including that *it depressurised for some reason, and the pilots then lost consciousness*, said Desmond Ross, an Australian commercial pilot and aviation security expert who conducted a review of Kuala Lumpur airport in 2005.

Renewed attention on what happened in the cockpit came after authorities in Kuala Lumpur backed away from a statement by Malaysia's acting Transport Minister Hishammuddin Hussein on Sunday that ACARS was shut down before the co-pilot told Kuala Lumpur ground control ''all right, good night''. Prime Minister Najib Razak had also previously said there was a high degree of certainty the system was disabled just before the plane reached the east coast of peninsular Malaysia, before the co-pilot spoke in a seemingly calm way.

Malaysia Airlines chief executive Ahmad Jauhari Yahya contradicted the information at a press briefing on Monday night, saying the final transmission by the co-pilot, Fariq Abdul Hamid, may have occurred before any of the communications systems were disabled. He said the ACARS system had worked normally at 1.07am but failed to send its next scheduled update at 1.37am. Mr Fariq spoke at 1.19am.

Mr Ross said that while the focus had been on what Mr Najib said appeared to be movements "consistent with deliberate action by someone on the plane", there were a number of possible explanations as to why the plane lost communication, turned back and flew on for more than seven hours.

One theory was that the aircraft depressurised for some reason, possibility an explosion causing a hole in the fuselage.

"The pilots quickly recognise the need to descend," said Captain Ross. "One of them starts to reprogram the flight management system and sets a low attitude and starts to reset the heading to turn back to Kuala Lumpur … however he passes out before completing the entries into the computer for the new heading. The aircraft climbs out of control due to the explosion on board and then stalls at somewhere between the cruising height and 45,000 feet.

"It falls out of control to the height the pilot had set into the flight management system but does not complete the turn back to Kuala Lumpur because the pilot had only partly entered the numbers … it flies off on an unknown path."

Captain Ross stressed that he had no direct knowledge of the investigation.


----------



## Indrajith

*MH370: RESIDENTS OF REMOTE MALDIVES ISLAND REPORT “LOW-FLYING JET” SIGHTING*

*Published On *March 18, 2014 |

Residents of the remote Maldives island of Kuda Huvadhoo in Dhaal Atoll have reported seeing a “low flying jumbo jet” on the morning of the disappearance of the Malaysia Airlines flight MH370.

Whilst the disappearance of the Boeing 777 jet, carrying 239 passengers has left the whole world in bewilderment, several residents of Kuda Huvadhoo told Haveeru on Tuesday that they saw a “low flying jumbo jet” at around 6:15am on March 8.

They said that it was a white aircraft, with red stripes across it – which is what the Malaysia Airlines flights typically look like.

Eyewitnesses from the Kuda Huvadhoo concurred that the aeroplane was travelling North to South-East, towards the Southern tip of the Maldives – Addu. They also noted the incredibly loud noise that the flight made when it flew over the island.

“I’ve never seen a jet flying so low over our island before. We’ve seen seaplanes, but I’m sure that this was not one of those. I could even make out the doors on the plane clearly,” said an eyewitness.

“It’s not just me either, several other residents have reported seeing the exact same thing. Some people got out of their houses to see what was causing the tremendous noise too.”

Mohamed Zaheem, the Island Councilor of Kuda Huvadhoo, said that the residents of the island had spoken about the incident.

A local aviation expert told Haveeru that it is “likely” for MH370 to have flown over the Maldives. The possibility of any aircraft flying over the island at the reported time is extremely low, the expert added.

The Malaysia airlines jet disappeared on March 8 with 239 people on board after taking off from Kuala Lumpur bound for Beijing. Investigators say it was deliberately diverted off course.

Twenty-six countries are now helping to hunt for the plane after satellite and military radar data projected two huge corridors through which it might have flown.

Satellite data suggests that the last “ping” was recieved from the flight somwhere close to the Maldives and the US naval base on Diego Garcia.

But the Maldives is not amongst the countries that Malaysian authorities had sought help from in its search for the missing jet. Malaysia has listed the countries that it had appealed for assistance: Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Pakistan, Bangladesh, India, China, Myanmar, Laos, Vietnam, Thailand, Indonesia, Australia and France.

Source: *Haveeru Online*
MyNewsHub | MH370: Residents Of Remote Maldives Island Report “Low-Flying Jet” Sighting


----------



## surya kiran

MH370 A different point of view. Pulau Langkawi 13,000 runway.

A lot of speculation about MH370. Terrorism, hijack, meteors. I cannot believe the analysis on CNN - almost disturbing. I tend to look for a more simple explanation of this event.
Loaded 777 departs midnight from Kuala to Beijing. Hot night. Heavy aircraft. About an hour out across the gulf towards Vietnam the plane goes dark meaning the transponder goes off and secondary radar tracking goes off. 
Two days later we hear of reports that Malaysian military radar (which is a primary radar meaning the plane is being tracked by reflection rather than by transponder interrogation response) has tracked the plane on a southwesterly course back across the Malay Peninsula into the straits of Malacca.
When I heard this I immediately brought up Google Earth and I searched for airports in proximity to the track towards southwest.
The left turn is the key here. This was a very experienced senior Captain with 18,000 hours. Maybe some of the younger pilots interviewed on CNN didn't pick up on this left turn. We old pilots were always drilled to always know the closest airport of safe harbor while in cruise. Airports behind us, airports abeam us and airports ahead of us. Always in our head. Always. Because if something happens you don't want to be thinking what are you going to do - you already know what you are going to do. Instinctively when I saw that left turn with a direct heading I knew he was heading for an airport. Actually he was taking a direct route to Palau Langkawi a 13,000 foot strip with an approach over water at night with no obstacles. He did not turn back to Kuala Lampur because he knew he had 8,000 foot ridges to cross. He knew the terrain was friendlier towards Langkawi and also a shorter distance.
Take a look on Google Earth at this airport. This pilot did all the right things. He was confronted by some major event onboard that made him make that immediate turn back to the closest safe airport.
For me the loss of transponders and communications makes perfect sense if a fire. There was most likely a fire or electrical fire. In the case of fire the first response if to pull all the main busses and restore circuits one by one until you have isolated the bad one.


If they pulled the busses the plane indeed would go silent. It was probably a serious event and they simply were occupied with controlling the plane and trying to fight the fire. Aviate, Navigate and lastly communicate. There are two types of fires. Electrical might not be as fast and furious and there might or might not be incapacitating smoke. However there is the possibility given the timeline that perhaps there was an overheat on one of the front landing gear tires and it blew on takeoff and started slowly burning. Yes this happens with underinflated tires. Remember heavy plane, hot night, sea level, long run takeoff. There was a well known accident in Nigeria of a DC8 that had a landing gear fire on takeoff. A tire fire once going would produce horrific incapacitating smoke. Yes, pilots have access to oxygen masks but this is a no no with fire. Most have access to a smoke hood with a filter but this will only last for a few minutes depending on the smoke level. (I used to carry one of my own in a flight bag and I still carry one in my briefcase today when I fly).
What I think happened is that they were overcome by smoke and the plane just continued on the heading probably on George (autopilot) until either fuel exhaustion or fire destroyed the control surfaces and it crashed. I said four days ago you will find it along that route - looking elsewhere was pointless. 
This pilot, as I say, was a hero struggling with an impossible situation trying to get that plane to Langkawi. No doubt in my mind. That's the reason for the turn and direct route. A hijack would not have made that deliberate left turn with a direct heading for Langkawi. It would probably have weaved around a bit until the hijackers decided on where they were taking it.
Surprisingly none of the reporters , officials, other pilots interviewed have looked at this from the pilot's viewpoint. If something went wrong where would he go? Thanks to Google earth I spotted Langkawi in about 30 seconds, zoomed in and saw how long the runway was and I just instinctively knew this pilot knew this airport. He had probably flown there many times. I guess we will eventually find out when you help me spread this theory on the net and some reporters finally take a look on Google earth and put 2 and 2 together. Also a look at the age and number of cycles on those nose tires might give us a good clue too. 
Fire in an aircraft demands one thing - you get the machine on the ground as soon as possible. There are two well remembered experiences in my memory. The AirCanada DC9 which landed I believe in Columbus Ohio in the eighties. That pilot delayed descent and bypassed several airports. He didn't instinctively know the closest airports. He got it on the ground eventually but lost 30 odd souls. In the 1998 crash of Swissair DC-10 off Nova Scotia was another example of heroic pilots. They were 15 minutes out of Halifax but the fire simply overcame them and they had to ditch in the ocean. Just ran out of time. That fire incidentally started when the aircraft was about an hour out of Kennedy. Guess what the transponders and communications were shut off as they pulled the busses.

Get on Google Earth and type in Pulau Langkawi and then look at it in relation to the radar track heading. 2+2=4 That for me is the simple explanation why it turned and headed in that direction.

Smart pilot. Just didn't have the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Malaysian PM discusses missing jet with PM Nawaz*

*Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak spoke with his Pakistani counterpart Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday. During the conversation, the prime ministers discussed the missing Malaysian Airlines Boeing 777.*

Earlier on Tuesday, *Minister for Information Pervaiz Rashid reiterated that the missing jet was not in Pakistan.* Rashid told reporters the jet could not have landed in Pakistan as there were only a few airfields in the country which could accommodate such a large aircraft.

*On Monday, British newspaper ‘The Independent’ reported that Malaysian authorities were seeking diplomatic permission to investigate a theory that the plane could have flown to areas of Afghanistan and North West Pakistan.*

No information on Pakistan’s radar of missing jet

Foreign Office Spokesperson Tasneem Alsam said Pakistan’s radar had no information about the missing Malaysian passenger plane.

Speaking to a Chinese news agency, she said that Pakistan is ready to share any information with the Malaysian authorities if it was available.

Aslam said: “an emergency is declared and the Pakistan Air Force moves into action when any aircraft flies illegally in Pakistan airspace”.

Thailand Gives Radar Data Ten Days Later

*The Associated Press reports Thailand’s military said its radar detected a plane that may have been Malaysian Airlines Flight MH370 just minutes after the jetliner’s communications went down, and that it did not share the information with Malaysian earlier because it was not specifically asked for it.*

A twisting flight path described Tuesday by Thai air force spokesman Air Vice Marshal Montol Suchookorn took the plane to the Strait of Malacca, which is where Malaysian radar tracked Flight 370 early March 8. But Montol said the Thai military doesn't know whether it detected the same plane.

Malaysian PM discusses missing jet with PM Nawaz - thenews.com.pk


----------



## cnleio

MH370's last 2 hours flight destination: 
1. land in Diego Garcia
2. drop into India Ocean


----------



## Dr Lee

If flight was hijacked then such sophisticated hijacking might have military involvement and must be something of national security threat on board. All other possibilities are confusing and need more investigation. Lets pray for safety of 239 people on board.


----------



## shivansps

Or landed at Diego Garcia, refueled, then take off again to crash it on the water far away (?)


----------



## Thorough Pro

Now it looks more like a witch hunt, there is very high probability that the plane is sitting at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Albatross

A few years old add


----------



## Devil Soul

*Missing Malaysia plane: 10 theories examined*
As the search for Malaysia Airlines missing Boeing 777 moves into its 11th day, a multitude of theories about the plane's fate are circulating on forums and social media. Here, former pilots and aviation experts look at some of those theories.

Malaysia's government says the plane - with 239 people on board - was intentionally diverted and could have flown on either a northern or southern arc from its last known position.

The country's Department of Civil Aviation has stated that "pings" were picked up from the plane six hours after military radar last detected it over the Strait of Malacca at 02:15 on 8 March.





*1. Landed in the Andaman Islands*
The plane was apparently at one stage heading in the direction of India's Andaman and Nicobar Islands, the most easterly part of Indian territory, which lies between Indonesia and the coast of Thailand and Burma. It has been reported that military radar there might not even have been operating, as the threat level is generally perceived to be low.

The editor of the islands' Andaman Chronicle newspaper dismisses the notion that the aircraft could be there. There are four airstrips but planes landing would be spotted, he told CNN. He also believed monitoring by the Indian military would prevent an airliner being able to land there unnoticed. But this is an isolated spot. There are more than 570 islands, only 36 of which are inhabited. If the plane had been stolen, this might be the best place to land it secretly, says Steve Buzdygan, a former BA 777 pilot. It would be difficult, but not impossible, to land on the beach, he says. At least 5,000ft (1500m) or so would make a long enough strip to land on.

It would be theoretically possible but extremely difficult. With such a heavy aeroplane, using the landing gear might lead to the wheels digging into the sand and sections of undercarriage being ripped off. "If I was landing on a beach I would keep the wheels up," says Buzdygan. But in this type of crash landing, the danger would also be damage to the wings, which are full of fuel, causing an explosion. Even if landed safely, it is unlikely the plane would be able to take off again.





*2. Flew to Kazakhstan*
The Central Asian republic is at the far end of the northern search corridor, so the plane could hypothetically have landed there. Light aircraft pilot Sylvia Wrigley, author of Why Planes Crash, says landing in a desert might be possible and certainly more likely than landing on a beach somewhere. "To pull this off, you are looking at landing in an incredibly isolated area," says Wrigley. The failure so far to release a cargo manifest has created wild rumours about a valuable load that could be a motive for hijacking. There has also been speculation that some of those on board were billionaires.

Continue reading the main story
“Start Quote
A lot of air traffic control gear is old - they might be used to getting false positives from flocks of birds and, therefore, it would be easy to discount it”

Sylvia WrigleyPilot and author
But the plane would have been detected, the Kazakh Civil Aviation Committee said in a detailed statement sent to Reuters. And there's an even more obvious problem. The plane would have had to cross the airspace of countries like India, Pakistan and Afghanistan, which are all usually in a high state of military preparedness. But it's just possible that there are weak links in the radar systems of some of the countries en route to Central Asia, Wrigley speculates. "A lot of air traffic control gear is old. They might be used to getting false positives from flocks of birds and, therefore, it would be easy to discount it."

*3. It flew south*
The final satellite "ping" suggests the plane was still operational for at least five or six hours after leaving Malaysian radar range. For Norman Shanks, former head of group security at airports group BAA, and professor of aviation security at Coventry University, the search should therefore start from the extremes of the corridors and work up, rather than the other way around. He thinks the southern corridor is more likely for a plane that has so far avoided detection by radar.

The southern arc leads to the huge open spaces of the Indian Ocean, and then to Australia's empty northern hinterland. Without knowing the motive, it is hard to speculate where the plane's final destination was intended to be. But the plane may just have carried on until it ran out of fuel and then glided and crashed into the sea somewhere north of Australia.





*4. Taklamakan Desert, north-west China*
There has been speculation on forums that the plane could have been commandeered by China's Uighur Muslim separatists. Out of the plane's 239 passengers, 153 were Chinese citizens. One possible destination in this theory would be China's Taklamakan Desert. The region - described by Encyclopaedia Britannica as a "great desert of Central Asia and one of the largest sandy deserts in the world" - has no shortage of space far from prying eyes. The BBC's Jonah Fisher tweeted on 15 March: "Being briefed by Malaysia officials they believe most likely location for MH370 is on land somewhere near Chinese/Kyrgyz border."

But again, this theory rests on an extraordinary run through the radar systems of several countries.





*5. It was flown towards Langkawi island because of a fire or other malfunction*
The loss of transponders and communications could be explained by a fire, aviation blogger Chris Goodfellow has suggested. The left turn that the plane made, deviating from the route to Beijing, could have been a bid to reach safety, he argues. "This pilot did all the right things. He was confronted by some major event onboard that made him make that immediate turn back to the closest safe airport." He aimed to avoid crashing into a city or high ridges, Goodfellow argues. "Actually he was taking a direct route to Palau Langkawi, a 13,000ft (4,000m) strip with an approach over water at night with no obstacles. He did not turn back to Kuala Lumpur because he knew he had 8,000ft ridges to cross. He knew the terrain was friendlier towards Langkawi and also a shorter distance." In this theory it would be assumed that the airliner did not make it to Langkawi and crashed into the sea.

But Goodfellow's theory has been disputed. If the course was changed during a major emergency, one might expect it to be done using manual control. But the left turn was the result of someone in the cockpit typing "seven or eight keystrokes into a computer on a knee-high pedestal between the captain and the first officer, according to officials", the New York Times reported. The paper says this "has reinforced the belief of investigators - first voiced by Malaysian officials - that the plane was deliberately diverted and that foul play was involved."





*6. The plane is in Pakistan*
Media tycoon Rupert Murdoch has tweeted: "World seems transfixed by 777 disappearance. Maybe no crash but stolen, effectively hidden, perhaps in northern Pakistan, like Bin Laden." But Pakistan has strenuously denied that this would be possible. The country's assistant to the prime minister on aviation, Shujaat Azeem, has been reported as saying: "Pakistan's civil aviation radars never spotted this jet, so how it could be hidden somewhere in Pakistan?"* Like the Kazakhstan theory, this all seems far-fetched, not least because the junction between Indian and Pakistani air space is one of the most watched sectors in the world by military radar. And despite the remoteness and lawlessness of northern Pakistan, the region is watched closely by satellites and drones. It seems scarcely believable to think an airliner could get there unspotted.*





*7. The plane hid in the shadow of another airliner*
Aviation blogger Keith Ledgerwood believes the missing plane hid in the radar shadow of Singapore Airlines flight 68. The Singaporean airliner was in the same vicinity as the Malaysian plane, he argues. "It became apparent as I inspected SIA68's flight path history that MH370 had manoeuvred itself directly behind SIA68 at approximately 18:00UTC and over the next 15 minutes had been following SIA68." He believes that the Singaporean airliner would have disguised the missing plane from radar controllers on the ground. "It is my belief that MH370 likely flew in the shadow of SIA68 through India and Afghanistan airspace. As MH370 was flying 'dark' without a transponder, SIA68 would have had no knowledge that MH370 was anywhere around, and as it entered Indian airspace, it would have shown up as one single blip on the radar with only the transponder information of SIA68 lighting up ATC and military radar screens." The Singapore Airlines plane flew on to Spain. The Malaysian jet could have branched off. "There are several locations along the flight path of SIA68 where it could have easily broken contact and flown and landed in Xinjiang, Kyrgyzstan, or Turkmenistan," Ledgerwood argues.

Prof Hugh Griffiths, radar expert at University College London, says it sounds feasible. But there is a difference between military and civilian radar. Civilian radar works by means of a transponder carried by the aircraft - a system known as secondary radar. The military use primary radar and this "ought to be higher resolution". So how close would the two planes need to be? He estimates about 1000m (3300ft). It is possible military radar would be able to pick up that there were two objects, he says. "It might be able to tell the difference, to know that there are two targets." If this happens, though, there's then the question of how this is interpreted on the ground. Is it a strange echo that would be discounted? When the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor in 1941, although the US radar operator detected the incoming aircraft, they were dismissed as US bombers arriving from the mainland.

*8. There was a struggle*
One of the hardest things to account for so far with an innocent explanation is the way the plane was flown erratically. It went far above its "ceiling", flying at 45,000ft (13,716m) before later flying very low. Big fluctuations in altitude suggest there might have been a struggle, says Buzdygan. Post-9/11, cockpit doors have been strengthened against the possibility of hijack but there are still scenarios where access could be gained. Pilots talk to each other "over a beer" about how they'd deal with hijackers, he says. Buzdygan would have had no qualms about flying aggressively to try to resist a hijack. "I'd try to disorientate and confuse the hijackers by throwing them around," he says.

*9. The passengers were deliberately killed by decompression*
Continue reading the main story
“Start Quote
We are now at stage where very, very difficult things have to be considered as all sensible options seem to have dropped off”

Sean MaffettFormer RAF navigator
Another theory circulating is that the plane was taken up to 45,000ft to kill the passengers quickly, former RAF navigator Sean Maffett says. The supposed motive for this might have been primarily to stop the passengers using mobile phones, once the plane descended to a much lower altitude. At 45,000ft, the Boeing 777 is way above its normal operating height. And it is possible to depressurise the cabin, notes Maffett. Oxygen masks would automatically deploy. They would run out after 12-15 minutes. The passengers - as with carbon monoxide poisoning - would slip into unconsciousness and die, he argues. But whoever was in control of the plane would also perish in this scenario, unless they had access to some other form of oxygen supply.

*10. The plane will take off again to be used in a terrorist attack*
One of the more outlandish theories is that the plane has been stolen by terrorists to commit a 9/11 style atrocity. It has been landed safely, hidden or camouflaged, will be refuelled and fitted with a new transponder before taking off to attack a city. It would be very hard to land a plane, hide it and then take off again, Maffett suggested. But it can't be ruled out. "We are now at stage where very, very difficult things have to be considered as all sensible options seem to have dropped off," he says. It is not clear even whether a plane could be refitted with a new transponder and given a totally new identity in this way, he says. Others would say that while it is just about feasible the plane could be landed in secret, it is unlikely it would be in a fit state to take off again.





The even more far-fetched
Many of the above theories might seem far-fetched but there are even more outlandish-sounding ones out there.

If the plane had flown up the northern corridor, experts maintain it would probably have triggered primary radar. Key countries whose airspace it might have crossed are Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Pakistan, Bangladesh, India, China, Myanmar, Laos, Vietnam, or Thailand. After 9/11, an unidentified airliner entering sovereign airspace is likely to lead to fighters being scrambled, says Maffett. "If the plane is in the northern arc it could easily have been shot down." It's a theory circulating on some forums. The notion is that no-one would want to admit shooting down an airliner full of passengers, Maffett says, and thus might currently be concealing the event.

But there are a host of holes in the theory. Firstly, the plane would still have had to avoid numerous radar systems before finally triggering one. And the nation responsible would be trying to keep secret the fate of the world's currently most-searched for object. Covering up the incident for so long would arguably make the shooting down look far worse.

Then there are other conspiracy theories. Some forum postings have pointed to the US military base in the middle of the Indian Ocean, on the tropical atoll of Diego Garcia. The island is owned by the UK but leased to the US. One of the more extreme theories circulating online claims that the Kremlin believes that the US "captured" the plane and flew it to its base. With a conspiracy theory of this magnitude it is difficult even to know where to start with the rebuttals.

A completely different thread of conspiracy theory assumes a sympathetic regime. The scepticism about flying undetected through radar changes somewhat if the hijackers are in cahoots with a country's government. There are several authoritarian regimes within the aircraft's range, but the conspiracy theory doesn't even require a government's co-operation - the hijackers could just be in cahoots with radar operators. Again, this seems to be a conspiracy of incredible complexity to be kept secret for this length of time. And what would the motive be for those colluding?

_Follow _@BBCNewsMagazine_ on Twitter and on _Facebook​


----------



## baqai

Albatross said:


> A few years old add



that's a hoax and photoshopped ad of A380 look at the plane for crying out loud ...


----------



## bolo

Ok...so how come no government contact uncle sam about the plane possibly landing in DG?


----------



## baqai

because uncle sam will say NO and than nobody will go around cross questioning them and it would be taken as "find enough they said no so it means no" ... if it was some muslim country than media would had examined public hair's of ants (if such thing exist) to find a link .... *rolling my eyes*


----------



## takeiteasy

Thorough Pro said:


> Now it looks more like a witch hunt, there is very high probability that the plane is sitting at the bottom of the ocean.


this is most probably the truth.


----------



## sur

jkroo said:


> ..What damn happened?





cnleio said:


> MH370's last 2 hours flight destination:
> 1. land in Diego Garcia
> 2. drop into India Ocean..





Dr Lee said:


> If flight was hijacked then such sophisticated hijacking might have military involvement .... Lets pray for safety of 239 people on board.





Beidou2020 said:


> I have a feeling the Yankees are behind this plane disappearance. They have a long history of these kind of thuggish terrorist activities all across the world including in their own country.
> 
> Too much sophistication for it to be anything else.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if this plane has landed in Diego Garcia and all the passengers were killed by the Yankee military.



Indeed *if* it's not crashed into the see as a mere accident, then it's American job ONLY.

And if it IS an Amriki handiwork then probably they had plans to* stage another terror attack (false flag)*. Story has many signs of false-flag, like stolen passport story.That's why they named Pakistan already (Video Link). Either they are still on their plan & will unfold it over time, or things didn't go quite as they would have expected & now they are in process of disposing off those passengers and the plane. *ONLY Amrika could have technological expertise to shut off signaling systems & block off (jam) the radar detection*.

* Plane is either in India or Vietnam* etc. Vietnam is in immediate vicinity. Plane could have been taken there and *rumors like plane continued to fly for 5 hrs, are deliberately spread* to distract attention elsewhere. If somehow Amriki were able to jam radar detection, then they might as well have taken plane to *Afghanistan*.!

These days agencies of India & Amrika are fornicating together.* India could have provided secure place for that plane to land*.


----------



## MarveL

Albatross said:


> A few years old add



Fake & Repost.

Next time please do read the thread thorougly before you post.


----------



## Edison Chen

Australia found something related to MH370


----------



## RPK

*Satellites Spot Possible Flight 370 Debris, Australia Says*

*Australia Says Satellites Identified Objects Possibly Related to Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight - WSJ.com*

SYDNEY—Satellite technology has identified two objects that may relate to missingMalaysia Airlines 3786.KU 0.00% Flight 370 in the Indian Ocean, Australian Prime Minister Tony Abbott said Thursday.

Search planes are on their way to verify the find, Mr. Abbott said, adding there was no certainty the objects spotted were part of the aircraft, which disappeared en route to China from Malaysia on March 8. Still, the apparent sighting is the strongest lead yet in a multinational search that has so far yielded little.

Mr. Abbott made the remarks during a regular sitting of Australia's parliament. A spokesman for the prime minister's office told The Wall Street Journal that search aircraft were expected to arrive at the scene "shortly."

"They are relying on credible information from satellite imagery that's been provided," the spokesman said. He said he wasn't immediately aware of the origin of the satellite imagery.

"Some expert analysis of that has said that these are potentially objects related" to the missing jet, he added. "At this stage, that is all we know."

Australia's maritime safety authority is due to give a news conference on the latest developments at 0430 GMT.

The prime minister's remarks came as operations in the southeast Indian Ocean were gathering pace under Australia's direction.


----------



## Koovie

Albatross said:


> A few years old add



*100% FAKE, in fact the plane on the ad is not even a B 777, its clearly a A 380 -_-*


----------



## Mujraparty

Satellite image of object possibly linked to Malaysia flight #MH370 released by Australian Maritime Safety Authority


----------



## MarveL

no more update, eh?


----------



## Mujraparty

MH370 WAS carrying highly flammable lithium batteries admits CEO of Malaysian Airlines | Mail Online


----------



## baqai

aliens took it ...


----------



## MarveL

baqai said:


> aliens took it ...



MH370 activated the cloaking device....


----------



## bolo

Latest:

Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Search resumes after Chinese satellites spot object in Indian Ocean | News.com.au

*Missing Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Search resumes after Chinese satellites spot object in Indian Ocean *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

MooshMoosh said:


> This is getting interesting. Malaysia had banned Shias from entering their country, boycotted product and cut their relationship with Iran recently late last year. Revenge or message? The Shias are Iranian loyalist so they can be agents.
> 
> Many Middle Eastern nations suffer from Iran's terrorism due to the hatred they have against each other for historical reason.
> 
> Clampdown on Shi'ism in Malaysia a cause for concern | The Jakarta Post
> 
> Shiites Banned in ‘Tolerant’ Malaysia - The Jakarta Globe



Malaysia first tried to blame its ****-up on Iranians, but since their other target Anwar Ibrahim proved to be actually a more greater threat to the UMNO Islamofacists, they tried to put the blame on pilots and blame Malaysia's opposition. Typical.


----------



## Vinod2070

Quite fishy the whole affair.

The relatives of the passengers are unnecessarily having to go through so much anxiety because the screwed up way the whole thing is being handled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Chinese MH370 search plane finds 'suspicious objects': Xinhua

*AFP*

Beijing, March 24, 2014

First Published: 09:48 IST(24/3/2014)
Last Updated: 09:51 IST(24/3/2014)

Chinese aircrew have spotted "suspicious objects" in the southern Indian Ocean in the search for vanished Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370, the official Xinhua news agency said Monday.

The "white and square" objects were spotted by searchers aboard a Chinese Ilyushin-76 plane, it said.

"The crew has reported the coordinates -- 95.1113 degrees east and 42.5453 south -- to the Australian command centre as well as Chinese icebreaker Xuelong, which is en route to the sea area," Xinhua said.

Earlier Xinhua reports said a Chinese military plane set off Monday morning from the western Australian city of Perth to seek "suspicious debris" captured by satellite imagery in the remote waters.

Flight MH370 disappeared from civilian radar 16 days ago, nearly an hour after taking off from Kuala Lumpur for Beijing.

Chinese passengers comprised two-thirds of the 239 people aboard the Boeing-777.

- See more at: Chinese MH370 search plane finds 'suspicious objects': Xinhua - Hindustan Times


----------



## surya kiran

*Malaysia Airlines says that MH370 has been lost*

Sky News reports that the families of the passengers are to be flown to Australia only increasing the possibility that the debris of the flight has been found in the southern Indian Ocean. "We assume beyond any reasonable doubt that MH370 has been lost and that none of those on board survived,"Malaysia Airlines has said in a statement. 

Read more at: Live: Flight MH370 ended in the southern Indian Ocean, says Malaysia PM | Firstpost


----------



## cnleio

"Malaysia Airlines deeply regrets that we have to assume beyond any reasonable doubt that MH370 has been lost and that none of those on board survived. As you will hear in the next hour from Malaysia’s Prime Minister, we must now accept all evidence suggests the plane went down."






MH370 crashed in South India Ocean.














China satellite found floating wrecks


----------



## cnleio

03.22 China satellite pic, found a 22x13m wreck














03.22 PLAAF 2x IL-76 arrived Austrilia Perth airbase to join searching MH370

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio




----------



## cnleio

2014.03.24 morning, China sent N.o150 052C DDG, N.o549 054A FFG and N.o886 Ocean supply ship carring 810 navy crews and 2x helicopters to South India Ocean, left China ZhouShan military port (PLAN East Sea Fleet H.Q) to join searching MH370. Three China warships will arrive accident areas (2300 seamile away from West Austrilia Perth city.) 03.26.

中国海军第17批护航编队赴印度洋搜寻失联客机


> 24日上午中国海军第17批护航编队从舟山起航，赴印度洋海域搜索马航失联客机，之后赴亚丁湾、索马里海域执行护航任务。①编队由东海舰队导弹驱逐舰长春舰、导弹护卫舰常州舰和综合补给舰巢湖舰组成②携舰载直升机2架、特战队员数十名、任务官兵810余人。(央视记者王晓丹)



052C DDG "ChangChun"






054A FFG "ChangShu"






Ocean supply ship "ChaoHu"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

somehow i find it hard to digest .... but atleast the families of the victims can be in relief (don't get me wrong they are now not hanging by thread of hope)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Debris found !!!!


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

MH370 search: Debris on island is from same type aircraft - CNN.com


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Australian agency believes it can locate MH370 with 'unprecedented precision’*

August 17, 2017, Thursday


> Australian transport minister Darren Chester said the new analysis “does not provide new evidence leading to a specific location of MH370”.




http://www.theborneopost.com/2017/0...an-locate-mh370-with-unprecedented-precision/​
*Commentary*

Obviously, they are not going to declassify the location of the MH-370's wreckages any time soon.  
Proof, it took 72 years for the US military to finally disclose to the public the location of the wreckage of the USS Indianapolis — the ship that delivered components crucial to “Little Boy” the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima !!


*Wreck of U.S. cruiser that delivered vital parts for Hiroshima A-bomb found after seven-decade search*

Aug 20, 2017 

Lost to the depths of the Pacific Ocean 72 years ago after being sunk by Japanese torpedoes, the wreckage of the USS Indianapolis — the ship that delivered components crucial to “Little Boy,” the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima — has been located.

A team of researchers led by Microsoft co-founder Paul Allen announced the discovery of the World War II cruiser at a depth of more than 5,500 meters (18,000 feet) on Saturday.

The Indianapolis was torpedoed in the final days of the war by an Imperial Japanese Navy submarine in the early hours of July 30, 1945.

The ship sank in just 12 minutes, making it nearly impossible to send a distress signal or deploy much of its lifesaving equipment. The Indianapolis had at the time just completed a secret mission to a U.S. base on the island of Tinian to deliver parts for the atomic bomb used on Hiroshima that would ultimately help end the war in the Pacific, according to the Naval History and Heritage Command in Washington. Tinian was the take-off point for the Enola Gay’s mission to bomb Hiroshima in August 1945.

Although around 800 of the ship’s 1,196 sailors and marines survived the sinking, scores succumbed to exposure, dehydration, drowning and shark attacks during their four to five days in the water. Just 316 survived one of the most tragic maritime disasters in U.S. naval history, and 22 remain alive today.

Movies and documentaries, including last year’s “USS Indianapolis: Men of Courage,” starring Nicolas Cage, have recounted the crew’s time at sea. The vessel’s sinking was also was a plot point in the Steven Spielberg smash-hit film “Jaws,” with the fictitious Indianapolis survivor Captain Quint recounting the terror he felt waiting to be rescued as sharks swarmed the waters.

Although others had previously attempted to find the Indianapolis, Allen’s team was aided by new information about the wreckage’s presumed location. Using research that had identified a naval landing craft that recorded a sighting of Indianapolis hours before it was torpedoed, the team developed a new position and estimated a 1,554-sq.-km (600-sq.-mile) search area.

The wreck was located by the expedition crew of Allen-owned Research Vessel (R/V) Petrel, which employs state-of-the-art subsea equipment capable of diving to 6,000 meters. The Indianapolis remains the property of the U.S. Navy and its location will remain confidential and restricted by the navy.

The 13-person expedition team on the R/V Petrel is in the process of surveying the full site and will conduct a live tour of the wreckage in the next few weeks. An Allen-led expedition also resulted in the discovery of the Japanese battleship Musashi in March 2015.

“For more than two decades I’ve been working with the survivors. To a man, they have longed for the day when their ship would be found, solving their final mystery,” said retired Capt. William Toti, spokesperson for the survivors of the Indianapolis, according to Allen’s website. “They all know this is now a war memorial, and are grateful for the respect and dignity that Paul Allen and his team have paid to one of the most tangible manifestations of the pain and sacrifice of our World War II veterans.”

The navy said it has plans to honor the 22 survivors, as well as the families of all those who served on the ship.

“I’m very happy that they found it. It’s been a long 72 years coming,” Indianapolis survivor Arthur Leenerman, 93, of Mahomet, Illinois, told WTTV-TV.








Spoiler



https://www.japantimes.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/n-indy-d-20170821.jpg
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...red-hiroshima-bomb-components-found-72-years/


▲ The World War II cruiser USS Indianapolis, which was sunk by Japanese torpedoes on July 30, 1945, is seen at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, in 1937. 







Spoiler



https://www.japantimes.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/n-indy-a-20170821.jpg
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...red-hiroshima-bomb-components-found-72-years/


▲ An image shot from a remotely operated underwater vehicle shows a spare parts box from the USS Indianapolis lying on the floor of the Pacific Ocean. 








Spoiler



https://www.japantimes.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/n-indy-b-20170821.jpg
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...red-hiroshima-bomb-components-found-72-years/


▲ An image shot from a remotely operated underwater vehicle shows the bottom of an anchor marked 'U.S. Navy' and 'Norfolk Navy Yard.' 







Spoiler



https://www.japantimes.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/n-indy-c-20170821.jpg
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...red-hiroshima-bomb-components-found-72-years/


▲ What appears to be the painted hull number '35' appears in this image shot by a remotely operated underwater vehicle. Based on the curvature of the hull section, this seems to be the port side of the ship. 

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...red-hiroshima-bomb-components-found-72-years/​
*Commentary*

Only speculations here: no signs of concretion, life forms and associated natural secretions of sea life, even after 72 years...maybe the ship contained radioactive material, thus the secrecy from the US military!
Which would be consistent with the other (un)known US military radioactive cover-up, the one of the World War II-era Imperial Japanese Navy mega-submarine, the I-400, nuclear powered(?) aircraft carrying submarine (SSCVN).


*I-400: Largest diesel submarine ever built, found off of Barbers Point, Aug 2013*

A World War II-era Imperial Japanese Navy mega-submarine, the I-400, lost since 1946 when it was intentionally scuttled by U.S. forces after its capture, has been discovered in more than 2,300 feet of water off the southwest coast of O‘ahu. The discovery resolves a decades-old Cold War mystery of just where the lost submarine lay, and recalls a different era as one war ended and a new, undeclared conflict emerged.

Longer than a football field at 400 feet, the I-400 was known as a “Sen-Toku” class submarine—the largest submarine ever built until the introduction of nuclear-powered subs in the 1960s. With a range of 37,500 miles, the I-400 and its sister ship, the I-401, were able to travel one and a half times around the world without refueling, a capability that, to this day, has never been matched by any other diesel-electric submarine.

The new discovery of the I-400 was led by veteran undersea explorer Terry Kerby, Hawaiʻi Undersea Research Laboratory (HURL) operations director and chief submarine pilot. Since 1992, HURL has used its manned submersibles Pisces IV and Pisces V to hunt for submarines and other submerged cultural resources as part of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration’s (NOAA) maritime heritage research effort.

Heritage properties like historic wreck sites are non-renewable resources possessing unique information about the past. This discovery was part of a series of dives funded by a grant from NOAA’s Office of Exploration and Research and the University of Hawai‘i at Mānoa’s School of Ocean and Earth Science and Technology (SOEST). Working with Steven Price of HURL, Kerby has researched the subject of lost submarines off O‘ahu for decades. On these recent dives, Kerby was joined by two NOAA archaeologists with experience in documenting World War II vessels and submarines, Drs. James Delgado and Hans Van Tilburg.

“The I-400 has been on our ‘to-find’ list for some time. It was the first of its kind of only three built, so it is a unique and very historic submarine,” said Kerby. “Finding it where we did was totally unexpected. All our research pointed to it being further out to sea. The multi-beam anomalies that appear on a bottom survey chart can be anything from wrecks to rocks—you don’t know until you go there. Jim and Hans and I knew we were approaching what looked like a large wreck on our sonar. It was a thrill when the view of a giant submarine appeared out of the darkness.”

The I-400 and the I-401 aircraft-carrying submarines held up to three folding-wing float-plane bombers that could be launched by catapult just minutes after the submarines surfaced. Each aircraft could carry a powerful 1,800-pound bomb to attack the U.S. mainland. But neither was ever used for its designed purpose, their missions curtailed by the end of armed conflict in the Pacific.

“The innovation of air strike capability from long-range submarines represented a tactical change in submarine doctrine,” said Delgado, director of NOAA’s Maritime Heritage Program, within the Office of National Marine Sanctuaries, Washington, D.C. “The large I-400, with its extended range and ability to launch three M6A1 Seiran strike aircraft, was clearly an important step in the evolution of submarine design.”

Up until the Sen-Toku’s day, submarines had been almost exclusively dedicated to sinking surface ships (and other submarines) by stealth attack from under water.

“The I-400 is technologically significant due to the design features associated with its large watertight hangar,” Delgado said. “Following World War II, submarine experimentation and design changes would continue in this direction, eventually leading to ballistic missile launching capabilities for U.S. submarines at the advent of the nuclear era.”

At the end of WWII, the U.S. Navy captured five Japanese subs, including the I-400, and brought them to Pearl Harbor for inspection. When the Soviet Union demanded access to the submarines in 1946 under the terms of the treaty that ended the war, the U.S. Navy sank the subs off the coast of Oʻahu and claimed to have no information on their precise location. The goal was to keep their advanced technology out of Soviet hands during the opening chapters of the Cold War. HURL has now successfully located four of these five lost submarines.

The HURL crew identified the wreck site by carefully combing through side-scan sonar and multi-beam sonar data to identify anomalies on a deep sea floor littered with rocky outcrops and other debris. The wreck was positively identified as the I-400 based on features including its aircraft launch ramp, deck crane, torpedo tube configuration, and stern running lights. The remains of the submarine’s aircraft hangar and conning tower appear to have been separated from the wreck, perhaps in the blunt trauma of the three U.S. Navy torpedo blasts that sunk the ship in 1946.

The I-400 was discovered in August 2013 and is being announced today after NOAA has reviewed its findings with the U.S. state department and Japanese government officials.

“These historic properties in the Hawaiian Islands recall the critical events and sacrifices of World War II in the Pacific, a period which greatly affected both Japan and the United States and shaped the Pacific region as we now know it,” said Van Tilburg, maritime heritage coordinator for NOAA in the Pacific Islands region. “Our ability to interpret these unique weapons of the past and jointly understand our shared history is a mark of our progress from animosity to reconciliation. That is the most important lesson that the site of the I-400 can provide today.”







Spoiler



https://pbmo.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/i400-stern.jpg
https://matome.naver.jp/odai/2135842196349570301/2135856853261524003


▲ 写真で見る”変態兵器”　伊400型







Spoiler



http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/3a/ca/153fa9bc64ac92520661d4cbf8744f38.jpg
https://matome.naver.jp/odai/2135842196349570301/2135856853161522703


▲ 写真で見る”変態兵器”　伊400型

http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/HURL/gallery/archaeology/I-400.html​
*Commentary*

These two vessels would be featured prominently in the Japanese 2005 fictional movie ローレライ (暴风女神, Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean), directed by Shinji Higuchi and Cellin Gluck.

Coicidence? I think not! 

The secret technologies of the Japanese submarine I-400, probably nuclear propulsion, is replaced in the movie by the smaller I-507, in fact a Surcouf French submarine cruiser, and carrying another mini sub for extra sensory perception mind-control technology.


Plot

The makers of "Lorelei," beginning with Harutoshi Fukui, who wrote the best-selling novel on which the film is based, finesse inconvenient historical facts by an up-front resort to "what if" fantasy. The starring sub, the I-507, is a gift of the dying Nazi empire to the Japanese Navy in the closing days of the war. This sleek behemoth is equipped with imaging technology that is far in advance of the era's primitive sonar -- and is pure manga-esque invention.

The mission, as revealed by grim-visaged Chief of Staff Asakura (Shinichi Tsutsumi) after the A-bomb attack on Hiroshima, is to intercept U.S. ships carrying more such weapons to Tinian Island, the base for B-29 bombing runs to Japan. This, of course, is complete fiction, as is the man charged with the mission, Commander Masami (Yakusho Koji) -- a brilliant destroyer of enemy ships relieved of his command when he opposed the navy's increasing reliance on suicide tactics. Given a last chance to redeem himself, he is burning with zeal, but is ignorant of the various secrets the I-507 carries on board.

Once at sea, Lt. Takasu (Ken Ishiguro), the owlish technician in charge of the imaging system, refuses to tell Masami what it is or how it works. Masami also discovers that two crew members belong to the "kaiten" suicide corps. He has no idea why they are there -- and neither, for the moment, do they.

Meanwhile, the U.S. Navy is tracking the I-507 with more than usual interest. What, Masami wonders, is going on here? Enough to say that a sweet-voiced teenage girl (Yu Kashi) is part of the master plan and that one of the minisub pilots (Satoshi Tsumabuki) becomes her protector -- and something more. 

 Cast

Starring

Koji Yakusho - Masami Shin'ichi
Satoshi Tsumabuki - Yukito Origasa
Toshiro Yanagiba - Kizaki Toshiro
Yu Kashii - Paula Atsuko Ebner
Shin'ichi Tsutsumi - Asakura Ryokitsu
Ken Ishiguro - Narumi Takasu
Isao Hashizume - Sadamoto Nishimiya
Masato Ibu - Eitaro Narazaki
Takaya Kamikawa - Man
Kreva - Shunpei Komatsu
Jun Kunimura - Matoi Tokioka
Takehiko Ono - Shichigoro Iwamura
Shugo Oshinari
Ryuta Sato - Kikuo Kiyonaga
Pierre Taki - Tokutaro Taguchi
Yoshiyuki Tomino - Ouwada
Shingo Tsurumi - Sankichi Oominato
Masaomi Hiraga - Kodai Morimoto
Sawako Agawa - Keiko Nishinomiya
Junichi Gamou - Signal Corpsman Owada
Makoto Awane
Hiroki Ebata
Hajime Inoue
Yuji Yoshimasu
Hiroshi Okochi
Masahiro Noguchi
Tomoya Nanami 







Spoiler



http://kdy.cn/html/movie_image/7/big/13498.jpg
http://kdy.cn/html/movie_detail/3/4429.html


▲ Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean, 2005 movie 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0406941/
http://movie.douban.com/subject/1419955/​


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Obviously, they are not going to declassify the location of the MH-370's wreckages any time soon.


This was just an ordinary passenger jet though and not some military vessel on a top secret mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

ChineseToTheBone said:


> This was just an ordinary passenger jet though and not some military vessel on a top secret mission.



See, the 911 planes were ordinary passenger airliners..
As the official MH-370 Victims' Association, founded by Ghyslain Wattrelos, an engineer, posted in their website that in his opinion, MH 370 was shot by the US military:








Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQLXCF4jSwo


▲ Ghislain Wattrelos: "MH 370 was shot", Published on Dec 5, 2016:
The first to have detected the plane was the US military. They lied to us. We are taking legal action in France, against the US and UK for non-cooperation. The US has the technology to remotely take the control of an airliner, we have found the patents.


*MH370 was 'shot down by the US military', former Proteus Airlines CEO claims*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...litary-former-airline-ceo-claims-9939710.html








Spoiler



https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b254ea2cba29ff1fc77e9d07bc5b02a2&oe=5A3157FB
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1957115061239848&set=a.1510777162540309.1073741827.100008241192333&type=3


▲ July 19,2017: It seems incredible but 48 years later, France refuses to declassify this file of a plane apparently shot down in 1969. The families are still waiting. How long will it take to wait for the MH370?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

* Mahathir raises 'remote takeover' theory in MH370 mystery *

Friday, 23 Mar 2018 

Malaysia's veteran ex-leader Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamad said Friday (March 23) that missing flight MH370 might have been taken over remotely in a bid to foil a hijack, reviving one of the many conspiracy theories surrounding its disappearance.

The Malaysia Airlines plane disappeared in March 2014 with 239 people - mostly from China - on board while en route from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing.

No sign of the Boeing 777 jet was found in a vast search of the southern Indian Ocean and the Australian-led hunt, the largest in aviation history, was suspended early last year.

Only three confirmed fragments of MH370 have been found, all of them on western Indian Ocean shores, including a two-metre wing part known as a flaperon.

Mahathir, 92, who is leading an opposition bid to topple Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak in elections due this year, said he did not believe Kuala Lumpur was involved in any cover-up.

But he told The Australian newspaper in an interview that it was possible the plane might have been taken over remotely.

"It was reported in 2006 that Boeing was given a licence to operate the takeover of a hijacked plane while it is flying so I wonder whether that's what happened or not," said Mahathir, who ruled for 22 years.

"It's very strange that a plane leaves no trace at all.

"The capacity to do that is there. The technology is there," he added of his theory.

"You know how good people are now with operating planes without pilots. Even fighter planes are to be without pilots. Some technology we can read in the press but many of military significance is not published."

According to reports, Boeing in 2006 was awarded a US patent for a system that, once activated, could take control of a commercial aircraft away from the pilot or flight crew in the event of a hijacking.

But there is no evidence it has ever been used in airliners due to safety concerns.

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...ises-remote-takeover-theory-in-mh370-mystery/


----------



## siegecrossbow

Rest in peace for the Malaysian airline passengers.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Here the reason enough why one will certainly get his fingers burnt, when approaching whether intentionally or not the most strategic GEODSS in Diego Garcia:








Spoiler: Link



https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=9b7ba34e15fa647ae04b438d48dada79
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DV9_rMmXUAAH9hk.jpg:large
https://twitter.com/18SPCS/status/963629809921351680



▲ The U.S. Space Surveillance Network, GEODSS at Diego Garcia.


*Ground-Based Electro-Optical Deep Space Surveillance (GEODSS)*

Ground-Based Electro-Optical Deep Space Surveillance sites, such as Detachment 2, Diego Garcia, British Indian OceanTerritory shown here, play a vital role in tracking deep space objects. 

*Mission*

The Ground-Based Electro-Optical Deep Space Surveillance System, or GEODSS, plays a vital role in tracking deep space objects. More than 2,500 objects, including geostationary communication satellites, are in deep space orbits varying in altitude from 10,000 to 45,000 kilometers from Earth. 

Approximately 23,000 known man-made objects orbit the Earth. These objects range from active payloads, such as weather satellites or Global Positioning System satellites, to "space junk" such as rocket bodies or debris from past satellite breakups. 

The 21st Space Wing’s 18th Space Control Squadron (18 SPCS), located at Vandenberg Air Force Base, Calif., is responsible for tracking all man-made objects in orbit. The 18 SPCS receives on-orbit positional data, known as metric observations, from the Space Surveillance Network which comprises optical and radar sensors throughout the world. This enables the 18 SPCS to maintain accurate data on every man-made object currently in orbit. 

There are three operational GEODSS sites that report directly to 20th Space Control Squadron at Eglin AFB, FL under the21st Operations Group, 21st Space Wing at Peterson AFB, Colo. They are: Detachment 1, Socorro, N.M.; Detachment 2, Diego Garcia, British Indian Ocean Territory; and Detachment 3, Maui, Hawaii. 

*Features*

GEODSS performs its mission using one-meter telescopes that are equipped with a highly sensitive digital camera technology, developed under a program known as Deep STARE. Each operational GEODSS site has three telescopes that are used in conjunction with each other or separately. These telescopes are able to "see" objects 10,000 times dimmer than the human eye can detect. As with any ground-based optical system, cloud cover, local weather and lighting conditions directly influence its effectiveness. 

The Deep STARE camera system is able to track multiple satellites in the field of view. The telescopes take rapid electronic snapshots of satellites in the night sky, showing up on the operator's console as tiny streaks. Computers then measure these streaks and use the data to compute the position of satellites in their orbits. Star images, which remain fixed, are used as reference or calibration points for each of the three telescopes. The resulting metric observation data is then sent instantaneously to the 18 SPCS. 

*Background*


The GEODSS system has been an important piece of U.S. Strategic Command's space situational awareness mission since the early 1980s. Over the years, they have undergone several refurbishments and upgrades, the most significant being the addition of Deep STARE cameras. In 2005, each site began using the Deep STARE cameras. This upgrade provided the sites with some of the most accurate and sensitive optical telescopes in the world. 
The GEODSS system can track objects as small as a basketball more than 20,000 miles away and is a vital part of the AFSPC's space surveillance network.

http://www.afspc.af.mil/About-Us/Fa...ased-electro-optical-deep-space-surveillance/

In this regard, this remind one of the September 1, 1983, Korean Air Lines Flight 007 (also known as KAL007 and KE007) case.


----------



## eldamar

make a new thread for this pls. its misleading to put the post about optical radar sensors in this old thread. i thought there was another plane going mia again.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

eldarlmari said:


> make a new thread for this pls. its misleading to put the post about optical radar sensors in this old thread. i thought there was another plane going mia again.




On the contrary, out of the 49 pages of useless rants and misleading waste of bandwith, my last post was the only one explaining the *possible motives* behind this disappearance. 

And your confusion is due to the title "Beijing bound Air Malaysia flight loses contact" that should be changed by adding the date and reference to "MH-370".


----------



## powastick

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Here the reason enough why one will certainly get his fingers burnt, when approaching whether intentionally or not the most strategic GEODSS in Diego Garcia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...4/?temp_hash=9b7ba34e15fa647ae04b438d48dada79
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DV9_rMmXUAAH9hk.jpg:large
> https://twitter.com/18SPCS/status/963629809921351680
> 
> 
> ▲ The U.S. Space Surveillance Network, GEODSS at Diego Garcia.
> 
> 
> *Ground-Based Electro-Optical Deep Space Surveillance (GEODSS)*
> 
> Ground-Based Electro-Optical Deep Space Surveillance sites, such as Detachment 2, Diego Garcia, British Indian OceanTerritory shown here, play a vital role in tracking deep space objects.
> 
> *Mission*
> 
> The Ground-Based Electro-Optical Deep Space Surveillance System, or GEODSS, plays a vital role in tracking deep space objects. More than 2,500 objects, including geostationary communication satellites, are in deep space orbits varying in altitude from 10,000 to 45,000 kilometers from Earth.
> 
> Approximately 23,000 known man-made objects orbit the Earth. These objects range from active payloads, such as weather satellites or Global Positioning System satellites, to "space junk" such as rocket bodies or debris from past satellite breakups.
> 
> The 21st Space Wing’s 18th Space Control Squadron (18 SPCS), located at Vandenberg Air Force Base, Calif., is responsible for tracking all man-made objects in orbit. The 18 SPCS receives on-orbit positional data, known as metric observations, from the Space Surveillance Network which comprises optical and radar sensors throughout the world. This enables the 18 SPCS to maintain accurate data on every man-made object currently in orbit.
> 
> There are three operational GEODSS sites that report directly to 20th Space Control Squadron at Eglin AFB, FL under the21st Operations Group, 21st Space Wing at Peterson AFB, Colo. They are: Detachment 1, Socorro, N.M.; Detachment 2, Diego Garcia, British Indian Ocean Territory; and Detachment 3, Maui, Hawaii.
> 
> *Features*
> 
> GEODSS performs its mission using one-meter telescopes that are equipped with a highly sensitive digital camera technology, developed under a program known as Deep STARE. Each operational GEODSS site has three telescopes that are used in conjunction with each other or separately. These telescopes are able to "see" objects 10,000 times dimmer than the human eye can detect. As with any ground-based optical system, cloud cover, local weather and lighting conditions directly influence its effectiveness.
> 
> The Deep STARE camera system is able to track multiple satellites in the field of view. The telescopes take rapid electronic snapshots of satellites in the night sky, showing up on the operator's console as tiny streaks. Computers then measure these streaks and use the data to compute the position of satellites in their orbits. Star images, which remain fixed, are used as reference or calibration points for each of the three telescopes. The resulting metric observation data is then sent instantaneously to the 18 SPCS.
> 
> *Background*
> 
> 
> The GEODSS system has been an important piece of U.S. Strategic Command's space situational awareness mission since the early 1980s. Over the years, they have undergone several refurbishments and upgrades, the most significant being the addition of Deep STARE cameras. In 2005, each site began using the Deep STARE cameras. This upgrade provided the sites with some of the most accurate and sensitive optical telescopes in the world.
> The GEODSS system can track objects as small as a basketball more than 20,000 miles away and is a vital part of the AFSPC's space surveillance network.
> 
> http://www.afspc.af.mil/About-Us/Fa...ased-electro-optical-deep-space-surveillance/
> 
> In this regard, this remind one of the September 1, 1983, Korean Air Lines Flight 007 (also known as KAL007 and KE007) case.


Doesn't prove it can spot things at night. MH370 flight is 5 hours from midnight to morning.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

powastick said:


> Doesn't prove it can spot things at night. MH370 flight is 5 hours from midnight to morning.




*"*_
The GEODSS system can track objects as small as a basketball more than 20,000 miles away and is a vital part of the AFSPC's space surveillance network.

*,,*​​_
Mind you, they can spot a basketball at a 32'186 km distance, and they were the first to accurately predict the reentry of Tiangong-1 at least 3 days before the reentry, a spacecraft orbiting partly in the dark in outer space.


----------



## powastick

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *"*
> _The GEODSS system can track objects as small as a basketball more than 20,000 miles away and is a vital part of the AFSPC's space surveillance network.
> _
> _*,,*_​
> Mind you, they can spot a basketball at a 32'186 km distance, and they were the first to accurately predict the reentry of Tiangong-1 at least 3 days before the reentry, a spacecraft orbiting partly in the dark in outer space.


Argument is not proof. Need technical details.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

powastick said:


> Argument is not proof. Need technical details.



Since you like playing cat and mouse, to sum up, because they are the one who possessed these capabilities of detection, therefore they were the first to be aware of the danger, being the target of a doomed pirated aircraft. 

And as demonstrated by the April 2018 Tiangong-1 space lab reentry in *remote controlled* mode, they could have disabled the MH-370.







*QED*


----------



## rambro

Wtf another, if its true it would be the 3rd one

Who are onboard?



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Since you like playing cat and mouse, to sum up, because they are the one who possessed these capabilities of detection, therefore they were the first to be aware of the danger, being the target of a doomed pirated aircraft.
> 
> And as demonstrated by the April 2018 Tiangong-1 space lab reentry in *remote controlled* mode, they could have disabled the MH-370.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QED*



Dude u just sound like an agent of chaos bankrolled by western regime.

Wat if it was the US? BOEING plane is US


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

rambro said:


> Wtf another, if its true it would be the 3rd one
> 
> Who are onboard?



This is true but there will be no WWIII.


China has already released a smoke screen campaign. Note, this only works with the low IQs.
This suggests that the authorities have acknowledged the legitimate defensive posture of the Diego Garcia base, thus also covering up the whole case.


*"*_

*Lost in the Pacific* (simplified Chinese: 蒸发太平洋; traditional Chinese: 蒸發太平洋; pinyin: Zhēngfā Tàipíng Yáng) is a 2016 Chinese action film starring Brandon Routh and Zhang Yuqi.[1] Filming took place in Spring 2015 at Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios in Malaysia.[2] It was released on January 29, 2016.[3][4][5]







*,,*​​_







rambro said:


> Dude u just sound like an agent of chaos bankrolled by western regime.
> 
> Wat if it was the US? BOEING plane is US




Take the Kourou French spaceport for instance, of slightly lesser strategic value than Diego Garcia's GEODSS.

It is heavily guarded by 500 military personnel, air, land, naval and undersea. They would return fire without hesitation if threatened.



But this is of course the third major embarrassments in a row for Malaysia, after the blunders of MH-17 and Kim Jong Nam (meaning no culprits catched).


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

powastick said:


> Argument is not proof. Need technical details.





rambro said:


> Dude u just sound like an agent of chaos bankrolled by western regime.




Soon after this message was posted, the military forum got hacked!

_
*伊朗的王牌战略*





*美F35本来已准备报复，卫星突然发现伊朗王牌武器，被迫低头服软*

发布时间：2020-01-15 05:32优质原创作者

根据俄罗斯卫星通讯社1月14日的报道称，在1月3日凌晨的时候，美军出动死神无人机，在白宫负责人川普的授权下，使用地狱火导弹袭击了伊朗圣城旅指挥官苏莱曼尼的车队，而苏莱曼尼本人也在这次袭击之中不幸丧生。苏莱曼尼是伊朗最为重要的人物之一，美军发动对他的袭击，引起了伊朗的不满，伊朗当局在宣布要对美军展开报复行动之后，伊方发射了大批弹道导弹，打击了美军驻伊拉克的三处军事基地。

在自己的军事基地遭到打击之后，白宫本来已经下令要出动自己部署在中东的F-35战机对伊朗展开报复行动。但是五角大楼通过自己部署在太空之中的锁眼卫星发现，伊朗军方已经部署了自己的‘流星-5’弹道导弹，而伊方部署这款先进弹道导弹的目的，很可能是为了打击迭戈加西亚岛上的美军基地。

https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1655740870364042514&wfr=spider&for=pc
http://archive.is/BgbVo 

Click to expand...



*又一次圆满成功！*





___ 
▲ 1. 2020年2月9日 19:18:13 伊朗时间(UTC+3:30)发射的“神鸟”号火箭地面航迹。

波斯猫找到了美帝独眼龙的盔甲弱点，就是它的眼！






December 2018

According to the data, Cobra Dane tracks 3,300 space objects each day that cannot be tracked by any other radar system. Air Force officials noted that when Cobra Dane is not operationally available for space surveillance for short periods (less than 24 hours), they can overcome that downtime without losing track of those unique objects. However, officials told us that it would take six months to reacquire all of the small space objects that Cobra Dane tracks, if they encounter any significant scheduled or unscheduled downtime。

根据数据，Cobra Dane每天跟踪3300个太空物体，这些物体无法被任何其他雷达系统跟踪。

空军官员指出，如果Cobra Dane受到短期（少于24小时）的故障，他们就能克服这种停机，而不会失去对这些独特太空物体的跟踪。

然而，官员们告诉我们，如果发现受到任何重大的预定或计划外停机，Cobra Dane需要6个月才能重新跟踪所有的小太空物体。

https://www.gao.gov/assets/700/696076.pdf

Click to expand...

_

The culprit is locked and loaded.

Another military forum just got hacked, 2 days ago.

Believe it or not, this was done timely, right after a reworked and updated thread based on the following was posted!

*Safir-2-e-Payam: Analysis V1.2 Addendum*

Same agencies at work, no doubt.





http://archive.is/X6Vh2/750a8a93535aae0050bb77a6df50c6e74dd50b6f.png ; https://archive.is/X6Vh2/6c66c17fe56cc07b60f75485827b5a87e55a5d35/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200217201749/https://i.imgur.com/kaU2W5Y.png 
▲ 1.  Another forum targeted. 17 FEB 2020.








And 6 years later, in today's news:


*Malaysian government said MH370 was ‘murder-suicide by pilot’, former Australian PM Tony Abbott claims*

• The flight disappeared on March 8, 2014 with 239 people on board, including 153 Chinese passengers, prompting a vast search and rescue operation
• Former Australian PM Tony Abbott’s remarks are part of a documentary. He also said the Malaysian government never provided alternative explanations

Kyodo

Published: 8:51pm, 18 Feb, 2020

Former Australian prime minister Tony Abbott claims he was told “very early on” in the investigation of the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370
that the Malaysian government believed the pilot deliberately crashed the plane as part of a murder-suicide plot, local media reported on Tuesday.

Tony Abbott, who was in office at the time of the plane’s 2014 disappearance, made the comments as part of a documentary to be aired later this week by Sky News.

“My very clear understanding, from the very top levels of the Malaysian government, is that from very, very early on here they thought it was murder-suicide by the pilot,” he said in a preview of the documentary released by Sky News.

The pilot in command was 53-year-old Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah from Penang. He joined Malaysia Airlines as a cadet pilot in 1981.

The Boeing 777 flight, carrying 239 people on board, vanished from radar less than 40 minutes after taking off from Kuala Lumpur on March 8, 2014. Of the 227 passengers, 153 were Chinese citizens.

In late 2016, and again in August 2017, wreckage of the plane was found along the coast of Madagascar, an island nation off Africa.

https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/sout...overnment-said-mh370-was-murder-suicide-pilot


----------



## Smoke

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Soon after this message was posted, the military forum got hacked!
> 
> _*伊朗的王牌战略*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *又一次圆满成功！*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> ▲ 1. 2020年2月9日 19:18:13 伊朗时间(UTC+3:30)发射的“神鸟”号火箭地面航迹。
> 
> 波斯猫找到了美帝独眼龙的盔甲弱点，就是它的眼！
> 
> 
> 
> _​
> 
> The culprit is locked and loaded.
> 
> Another military forum just got hacked, 2 days ago.
> 
> Believe it or not, this was done timely, right after a reworked and updated thread based on the following was posted!
> 
> *Safir-2-e-Payam: Analysis V1.2 Addendum*
> 
> Same agencies at work, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/X6Vh2/750a8a93535aae0050bb77a6df50c6e74dd50b6f.png ; https://archive.is/X6Vh2/6c66c17fe56cc07b60f75485827b5a87e55a5d35/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200217201749/https://i.imgur.com/kaU2W5Y.png
> ▲ 1.  Another forum targeted. 17 FEB 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 6 years later, in today's news:
> 
> 
> *Malaysian government said MH370 was ‘murder-suicide by pilot’, former Australian PM Tony Abbott claims*
> 
> • The flight disappeared on March 8, 2014 with 239 people on board, including 153 Chinese passengers, prompting a vast search and rescue operation
> • Former Australian PM Tony Abbott’s remarks are part of a documentary. He also said the Malaysian government never provided alternative explanations
> 
> Kyodo
> 
> Published: 8:51pm, 18 Feb, 2020
> 
> Former Australian prime minister Tony Abbott claims he was told “very early on” in the investigation of the disappearance of Malaysia Airlines flight MH370
> that the Malaysian government believed the pilot deliberately crashed the plane as part of a murder-suicide plot, local media reported on Tuesday.
> 
> Tony Abbott, who was in office at the time of the plane’s 2014 disappearance, made the comments as part of a documentary to be aired later this week by Sky News.
> 
> “My very clear understanding, from the very top levels of the Malaysian government, is that from very, very early on here they thought it was murder-suicide by the pilot,” he said in a preview of the documentary released by Sky News.
> 
> The pilot in command was 53-year-old Captain Zaharie Ahmad Shah from Penang. He joined Malaysia Airlines as a cadet pilot in 1981.
> 
> The Boeing 777 flight, carrying 239 people on board, vanished from radar less than 40 minutes after taking off from Kuala Lumpur on March 8, 2014. Of the 227 passengers, 153 were Chinese citizens.
> 
> In late 2016, and again in August 2017, wreckage of the plane was found along the coast of Madagascar, an island nation off Africa.
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/sout...overnment-said-mh370-was-murder-suicide-pilot



Please elaborate.. and translate:

根据俄罗斯卫星通讯社1月14日的报道称，在1月3日凌晨的时候，美军出动死神无人机，在白宫负责人川普的授权下，使用地狱火导弹袭击了伊朗圣城旅指挥官苏莱曼尼的车队，而苏莱曼尼本人也在这次袭击之中不幸丧生。苏莱曼尼是伊朗最为重要的人物之一，美军发动对他的袭击，引起了伊朗的不满，伊朗当局在宣布要对美军展开报复行动之后，伊方发射了大批弹道导弹，打击了美军驻伊拉克的三处军事基地。

在自己的军事基地遭到打击之后，白宫本来已经下令要出动自己部署在中东的F-35战机对伊朗展开报复行动。但是五角大楼通过自己部署在太空之中的锁眼卫星发现，伊朗军方已经部署了自己的‘流星-5’弹道导弹，而伊方部署这款先进弹道导弹的目的，很可能是为了打击迭戈加西亚岛上的美军基地。


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Smoke said:


> Please elaborate.. and translate:
> 
> 
> 根据俄罗斯卫星通讯社1月14日的报道称，在1月3日凌晨的时候，美军出动死神无人机，在白宫负责人川普的授权下，使用地狱火导弹袭击了伊朗圣城旅指挥官苏莱曼尼的车队，而苏莱曼尼本人也在这次袭击之中不幸丧生。苏莱曼尼是伊朗最为重要的人物之一，美军发动对他的袭击，引起了伊朗的不满，伊朗当局在宣布要对美军展开报复行动之后，伊方发射了大批弹道导弹，打击了美军驻伊拉克的三处军事基地。
> 
> 
> 在自己的军事基地遭到打击之后，白宫本来已经下令要出动自己部署在中东的F-35战机对伊朗展开报复行动。但是五角大楼通过自己部署在太空之中的锁眼卫星发现，伊朗军方已经部署了自己的‘流星-5’弹道导弹，而伊方部署这款先进弹道导弹的目的，很可能是为了打击迭戈加西亚岛上的美军基地。



Well, did the U.S. military retaliate after the humiliating and most devastating Iranian missile strikes of 8th January 2020, in the military operation code named Operation Martyr Soleimani (Persian: عملیات شهید سلیمانی‎), that hit many U.S. bases including the Ayn al-Asad airbase in Al Anbar Governorate, and causing more than a hundred U.S. casualties, downplayed in the U.S. as 'brain deads'?

This in itself is unprecedented in the post Cold War history.

A superpower yielding under the blows of a minor regional power, and especially under the threat of a game ending ultimate and fatal strike!

And that was to prevent the Iranian from striking at the U.S. weakest point in the Colossus' Armor: its space assets.


The translation of the text is that the U.S. was ready for retaliatory airstrikes against Iranian territory when U.S. orbital surveillance satellites spotted Iranian ballistic missiles with range to hit Diego Garcia ready to be launched.

To de-escalate, Trump could only concede victory to Iran thus saving the U.S. from a swift demise. By immediately cancelling the F-35 airstrikes, then the following day by an official announcement!

The article designate falsely the Iranian ballistic missile as Shahab-4, but the Safir-2 SLV can cover the 3'900 km distance to Diego Garcia easily. It is designated Moksong-2 (木星) in North Korea.

Alternatively, the Hwasong-10 (火星-10) or Khorramshahr IRBM can carry a 1'000 kg nuclear EMP warhead to 4'000 km distance.

Enough to deter any would be aggressor.


*________________*


Six years later, the following is a new lead, never investigated before, something similar to the most infamous 1983 Korean Airlines flight 007 shot down by the Soviet Union air force, and used by the C.I.A. as a cover to monitor secret Soviet missile test launch:

* US spy planes posing as airliners ‘serious threat’ in South China Sea *


• Beijing says US Air Force used fake identities at least 100 times this year, putting civilian flights at risk.
• Accusation follows similar claim by think tank using open source aviation responder records

19 Sep, 2020

Beijing has accused the US of disguising the identities of its warplanes as civilian aircraft to spy on China at least 100 times this year, describing it as a “serious security threat”.

“It’s a common trick for the US Air Force to impersonate the transponder code of civilian aircraft from other countries … It is of a vile nature,” Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Wang Wenbin said earlier this week.

“We urge the US to immediately stop such dangerous provocations, to avoid accidents from happening in the sea and air.” Wang described Chinese records of American spy plane activity in the area as “incomplete”.

His remarks appeared to confirm a report by Beijing think tank the South China Sea Strategic Situation Probing Initiative (SCSPI) which it said showed US planes were electronically disguising themselves as civilian aircraft from Malaysia while flying over the disputed waterway. Malaysia has not confirmed or responded to the claim.

According to the SCSPI, which monitors activity in the South China Sea, between September 8-10 US spy planes disguised as Malaysian aircraft flew over the disputed Paracel Islands as well as the sensitive Taiwan Strait and the Yellow Sea near the Chinese coast, basing its conclusions on open source aviation responder records.

“This undoubtedly added up to great risk and uncertainty to international flight safety, which could lead to misjudgment (by ground air defence systems) and probably bring danger to civilian aircraft especially those being impersonated,” the think tank said in its report.

All planes registered with the International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) are assigned a unique 6-digit code called a “hex code” which rarely changes. The code is transmitted by an aircraft’s transponder when interrogated by air traffic control radar. If the device is turned off or reconfigurated, there is a danger of misidentification and even a mid-air collision.

One of the best known incidents of misidentification occurred in 1983 when Korean Airlines flight 007 was shot down by the Soviet Union air force, killing all 269 on-board. The civilian plane was mistaken for a US spy plane after an RC-135 was observed crossing its flight path in Soviet airspace.

Last month a source told the South China Morning Post that a US E-8C spy plane had initially been identified as a commercial airliner until it flew near the province of Guangdong on the southern Chinese coast.

The US Air Force, which has stepped up its activities in the South China Sea in recent months, uses commercial aircraft platforms for several of its plane – the RC-135 is based on a Boeing 707 – which allows them to take civilian cover.

The SCSPI report said over three straight days in September it recorded the “disappearance” of reconnaissance planes soon after they left US airbases in Okinawa and Guam.

Later, at the same heights and flight paths, aircraft with codes identifying them as Malaysian flew in “suspicious” patterns or to destinations not usually associated with civilian routes, it said.

As additional evidence for its conclusion, the report said a US Air Force tanker aircraft had left the Anderson airbase in Guam for the South China Sea on September 10, at the same time as one of the reconnaissance planes, suggesting aerial refuelling.

In late August SCSPI also used open source aircraft identification information to claim a US EP-3E reconnaissance aircraft may have landed in Taiwan. This was later denied by Taiwanese authorities as “totally against the facts”.

SCSPI said the US Air Force had a track record of changing transponder numbers on its aircraft to those of civilian planes for undercover reconnaissance in places like Iran or Venezuela.

Hong Kong-based military commentator Song Zhongping said a US spy plane with a fake identity could reach military or civilian targets within Chinese airspace, getting as close as possible to the coastline without attracting the attention of PLA air defences.

“They pretended to be Malaysian because that is a South China Sea nation and has relatively good relations with China, so it would be less likely to raise a flag,” he said.

Song said disguising warplanes as civilian aircraft not only violated the Convention on International Civil Aviation, but also the China-US code of safe conduct on naval and air force encounters, signed in 2014.

“This shows how much the US armed forces are keen to know the PLA’s deployment and are preparing for potential military actions,” he said.

Earlier last month, a US surveillance plane flew into a declared no-fly zone over a Chinese military exercise in the Yellow Sea, prompting a protest from China’s defence ministry.










US spy planes posing as airliners ‘serious threat’ in South China Sea


Beijing says US Air Force used fake identities at least 100 times this year, putting civilian flights at risk.




www.scmp.com
























*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), Salyut-7 Салют-7 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Age of Empire III, Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Plague Inc: Evolved, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian, Three Kingdoms: Fate of the Dragon


----------

